#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-08
<therethinker> We need a mythtv bot
<therethinker> For here...
<laga> which'd what
<therethinker> Be like ubotu... except for mythtv related things
<laga> yes
<laga> we have on in #mythtv-de
<laga> it's in german, though
<therethinker> Ah
<MitoTranin> I've admind bots multiple times before
<MitoTranin> very easy to do
<therethinker> Want me to do it?
<MitoTranin> I could set one up easily enough
<MitoTranin> possibly run it even from my hosting account so that it's always on
<therethinker> I could set one up
<therethinker> I could do it on my server so its always on
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> ITS WAR!
<MitoTranin> (as opposed to from my house, which *should* always be on, but you never know)
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> eggdrop? :)
<therethinker> :P
<laga> eggdrop. what the cool kids use
<mythbot> *registering mythbot*
<laga> it has that certain "m1rkforce! lulz" ring to it
<mythbot> I agree
<mythbot> Do the ! thing :D
<laga> !boobies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #150389 in mythbuntu "Static IP address not set during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150389
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> ok, now you're just showing off :)
<mythbot> Congrats MitoTranin:
<MitoTranin> ok... time to go share some sugar (aka pudding) with my kids before their bedtime
<MitoTranin> I'll be back later after they're in bed
<foxbuntu> !midget porno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midget porno - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxbuntu> !midget porno staring Laga
<Aval0n> !seen midget.porn
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> !that! Go die, or
<foxbuntu> !midget.porn.staring.laga.the.great
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> s/great/ugl
<therethinker> *ugly
<therethinker> Whoo
<therethinker> ubotu was written in python
<therethinker> thank god
<therethinker> Although, I'm going with Pynfo...
<therethinker> I apologize in advanced the havoc mythbot may cause..
<therethinker> *pushes button*
<therethinker> Hello mythbot
* pdragon ducks for cover
<therethinker> Mythbot2?
<therethinker> .ping
<therethinker> .wik MythTV
<mythbot2> "MythTV is a Linux application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythTV
<therethinker> ITS ALIVE!
<therethinker> although it keeps disconnect/reconnecting
<therethinker> ,t
<therethinker> .t
<mythbot2> Mon, 08 Oct 2007 00:31:45 GMT
<therethinker> .t
<mythbot2> Mon, 08 Oct 2007 00:32:26 GMT
<therethinker> .swhack ducks
<therethinker> .t
<mythbot2> Mon, 08 Oct 2007 00:32:47 GMT
<therethinker> .g mythbuntu
<therethinker> .swhack ducks
<therethinker> It keeps connecting, then getting discnnected
<therethinker> Hmm... seems connected
<therethinker> .swhack ducks
<therethinker> .rate Mythtv
<therethinker> .rate Mythtv
<therethinker> Found the problem
<therethinker> Its a daemon... I couldn't stop it with Ctrl+C
<therethinker> Okay, hello mythbot2 :-)
<therethinker> .rate Mythtv
<therethinker> BTW: Once you guys start talking, I'll stop playing with mythbot2
<therethinker> .wik Mythtv
<mythbot2> "MythTV is a Linux application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythtv
<therethinker> .rate Mythtv
<therethinker> Okay, I'll get to work on the info module
<therethinker> http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<therethinker> play around with it if you want
<therethinker> #wik
<therethinker> ?wik
<therethinker> wik!?
<therethinker> stop me if I'm being annoying, guys
<therethinker> that means stop me :P
<therethinker> mythbot2 help me
<therethinker> mythbot2: help?
<mythbot2> Hi, I'm mythbot2 (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot2> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot2> Try "mythbot2: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> mytbot2 help?
<therethinker> ! help?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> Oh, right
<therethinker> I'll need a different  command :P
<therethinker> Whadda want it to be?
<therethinker> @
<therethinker> @ help
<ubotu> (help [<plugin>]  [<command>] ) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<therethinker> Hmm... seems to be some secret command thing...
<therethinker> $help
<therethinker> $ help
<therethinker> @help?
<therethinker> @: help?
<therethinker> wait, its $ :P
<therethinker> $help?
<therethinker> $: help?
<therethinker> $ help?
<pdragon> woo... loving mythtv the more i play with it. figured out the whole auto-expire thing and how to only keep the last 2 episodes of a show but keep recording new ones
<therethinker> mythbot2: help?
<pdragon> just need to figure out how to make a remote work and i'll make one for the parents :)
<therethinker> mythbot: help?
<therethinker> @: help?
<therethinker> @ help?
<therethinker> mythbot: help?
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> : help?
<therethinker> ::help?
<therethinker> :: help?
<therethinker> : : help?
<tgm4883_laptop> help?
<tgm4883_laptop> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tgm4883_laptop> :help
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker: help
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> Penny is so confusing
<therethinker> Or whatever it is
<therethinker> Phenny
<tgm4883_laptop> yay
<therethinker> Its python
<tgm4883_laptop> the therethinker bot rocks
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker: foxbuntu
<therethinker> I am not a bot
<therethinker> Foxubuntu is a lazy slug
<tgm4883_laptop> yes you are
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker: superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> man this therethinker bot is slow
<therethinker> I would like to say something bad about superm1, but he is "da boss", as far as open-source hierarchies go
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> >: helo?
<therethinker> >: help?
<therethinker>  : help?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help
<therethinker> Do you know python?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help time
<therethinker> I thought I did
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<therethinker> a: help?
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: python
<therethinker> Its incredibly weird
<therethinker> lmao
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<therethinker> Nowww
<therethinker> mythbot: help?
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help beats
<mythbot> '.beats - Returns the current internet time'
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<therethinker> Yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> : help
<therethinker> I'm trying to work on the help module
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing
<therethinker> but I'm WTF'ing
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> Yeah, it will only help on "mythbot:", which is a PITA
<tgm4883_laptop> :help
<therethinker> as opposed to !
<therethinker> nope, it looks for "mythbot: "
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you dont want !
<therethinker> Well, I'm trying to either do :, or $
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: myersbriggs
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help myersbriggs
<mythbot> '.myersbriggs - Find your Myers-Briggs Type.'
<tgm4883_laptop> i broke it
<therethinker> now I get some debug info..
<therethinker> mythbot: help?
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: help myersbriggs
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<mythbot> '.myersbriggs - Find your Myers-Briggs Type.'
<therethinker> Wow...
<therethinker> that's suprisingly... simple :P
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: myersbriggs
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<therethinker> okay
<therethinker> : help?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: myersbriggs
<therethinker> yeah
<therethinker> I removed the mythbot
<therethinker> But I think I figured it out
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker: myersbriggs
<therethinker> $ help?
<therethinker> : help?
<therethinker> : help?
<therethinker> :: help?
<therethinker> : help?
<mythbot> AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'group' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_help)
<therethinker> Whoo :D
<therethinker> $ help?
<therethinker> :
<mythbot> AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'group' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_help)
<tgm4883_laptop> but will it
<tgm4883_laptop> will it pick up mid sentance $ help? like if I did it there
<tgm4883_laptop> guess not
<therethinker> Nope
<therethinker> and its : as of now
<therethinker> Although I figured it out a bit more
<tgm4883_laptop> will it pick up mid sentance : help? like if I did it there
<therethinker> nope
<therethinker> It does a startswith thing
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker> Keyword: $
<therethinker> $ help?
<mythbot> NameError: global name 'true' is not defined (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 20, in f_help)
<therethinker> forogt python uses True, not true
<therethinker> $ g?
<mythbot> AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'group' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 9, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> let me get some more data...
<therethinker> mythbot: help?
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> mythbot: help g?
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for g.
<therethinker> AH HAH!
* therethinker feels smart
<therethinker> $ g?
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for $ g.
<therethinker> $g
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for g.
<therethinker> That's good :D
<therethinker> What should I add
<therethinker> Watch this
<therethinker> $laga
<mythbot> 'laga is a programmer for Mythtv. His email is laga@laga.ath.cx'
<therethinker> :D
<therethinker> $laga
<mythbot> laga is a programmer for Mythtv. His email is laga@laga.ath.cx
<therethinker> (killed the 's)
<pdragon> $therethinker
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for therethinker.
<therethinker> I'm working on it :P
<pdragon> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, are you sure people want there emails this easily accessable?
<therethinker> Don't worry :P
<therethinker> I put that in as a joke
<therethinker> There
<therethinker> there are 3 entries
<therethinker> figure them out :P
<pdragon> $superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> $smack pdragon
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> $random
<tgm4883_laptop> $whack pdragon
<pdragon>  /me feels the love
<pdragon> gah
* pdragon feels the love
<tgm4883_laptop> $hug pdragon
<tgm4883_laptop> $therethinker
<tgm4883_laptop> $help
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbot
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythtv
<therethinker> $therethinker should have worked
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbuntu
<therethinker> $mcc
<tgm4883_laptop> I broke it again
<therethinker> $laga
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> I broked it again
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> $ help?
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> huh
<therethinker> that's odd..
<therethinker> its.. not getting anything
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> ahh
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> NameError: global name 'docs' is not defined (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 9, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> $mcc
<therethinker> Oh, wow
<therethinker> I forgot commas
<therethinker> Yay
<therethinker> It should be happy now
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> mythbuntu-control-centre, or mcc, is a application designed to make setting up MythTv simpler
<therethinker> .wik MythTv
<mythbot> Can't find anything in Wikipedia for "MythTv".
<therethinker> .wik Google
<pdragon> $tgm4883
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for tgm4883.
<mythbot> "Google Inc. (NASDAQ: GOOG and LSE: GGEA) is an American public corporation, specializing in Internet search and online advertising." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google
<therethinker> .wik MythTV
<mythbot> "MythTV is a Linux application which turns a computer with the necessary hardware into a digital video recorder, a digital multimedia home entertainment system, or Home Theater Personal Computer." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MythTV
<pdragon> $boobies
<mythbot> Sorry, no documentation for boobies.
<pdragon> damn
<therethinker> :D
<therethinker> Now that trick works nicer
<therethinker> $anything
<mythbot> TypeError: not enough arguments for format string (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 16, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> Oh crap. brb
<pdragon> hehe
<therethinker> $anything
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything. Try .wik anything     to search Wikipedia, or .g anything to search Google.
<therethinker> $anything
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything. Try .wik anything  to search Wikipedia, or .g anything to search Google.
<therethinker> the spacing issue :-)
<therethinker> $therethinker
<mythbot> therethinker is the programmer who created me. He mainly works on mcc.
<therethinker> find the other 2
<therethinker> You have 5 guesses :P
<pdragon> $superm1
<mythbot> superm1 is the programmer who is in charge of Mythbuntu.
<therethinker> Good'n
<pdragon> hmm
<pdragon> $mythbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbuntu. Try .wik mythbuntu  to search Wikipedia, or .g mythbuntu to search Google.
<therethinker> pdragon will never get it
<pdragon> some myth bot :p
<therethinker> :P
<pdragon> $pdragon
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdragon. Try .wik pdragon  to search Wikipedia, or .g pdragon to search Google.
<therethinker> 2 let
<therethinker> *left
<pdragon> $tgm4883
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about tgm4883. Try .wik tgm4883  to search Wikipedia, or .g tgm4883 to search Google.
<therethinker> He's a decent bot... I guess
<pdragon> $ubotu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu. Try .wik ubotu  to search Wikipedia, or .g ubotu to search Google.
<therethinker> Ha, you lost
<pdragon> boo
<therethinker> $whack pdragon
<mythbot> /me whacks pdragon!
<pdragon> need to fix that
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I like it
<therethinker> Its an easter egg of sorts :P
<tgm4883_laptop> it should say something like
<tgm4883_laptop> tgm4883 whacks pdragon with a big stinky fish
<therethinker> Actually
<tgm4883_laptop> random stuff like that
<therethinker> that's what I'm working on :P
<therethinker> except not-so-random :P
<tgm4883_laptop> or
<tgm4883_laptop> $runover therethinker
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about runover therethinker. Try .wik runover therethinker  to search Wikipedia, or .g runover therethinker to search Google.
<tgm4883_laptop> $naked women
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about naked women. Try .wik naked women  to search Wikipedia, or .g naked women to search Google.
<tgm4883_laptop> poor mythbot
<pdragon> that's a shame
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a $learn function?
<tgm4883_laptop> $.g mythbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about .g mythbuntu. Try .wik .g mythbuntu  to search Wikipedia, or .g .g mythbuntu to search Google.
<tgm4883_laptop> .g mythbuntu
<therethinker> I should teach it that though
<tgm4883_laptop> $g mythbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about g mythbuntu. Try .wik g mythbuntu  to search Wikipedia, or .g g mythbuntu to search Google.
<therethinker> .wik mythbuntu
<mythbot> "Mythbuntu is a specialized Linux distribution based on Ubuntu and MythTV 0.20-2." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu
* Dr_willis is using that now. :)
<tgm4883_laptop> apparently .g doesn't work
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> It should though
<therethinker> Apparently, .g isn't impletemented
<therethinker> lets try this
<therethinker> $whack mythbot
<mythbot> KeyError: 'whack mythbot' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 18, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> Argh
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> mythbuntu-control-centre, or mcc, is a application designed to make setting up MythTV simpler
<therethinker> Hey
* Dr_willis waits for the bot to coredump to the channel.
<therethinker> does someone want to write some stuff up?
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> The format is...
<therethinker> 'superm1' : 'superm1 is the programmer who is in charge of Mythbuntu.' , \
<therethinker> if you start with 8 spaces, I'll appreciate it ;-)
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> 'elvis' : '         Elvis is the King! Last seen in #McDonalds'
<Dr_willis> Like that?
<therethinker> No
<therethinker> like
<therethinker>         'elvis' : 'Elvis is the King! Last seen in #McDonalds',\
<Dr_willis> 'BillGates' : 'Bill Gates, also known as Gateutus of Borg, wanted for FUD spreading and Confusing the definition of Opensource.'.\'
<Dr_willis> doh... irc client wont let me do it.
<therethinker> $slap Dr_willis
<mythbot> KeyError: 'slap Dr_willis' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 18, in f_chelp)
<Dr_willis>         'BillGates' : 'Bill Gates, also known as Gateutus of Borg, wanted for FUD spreading and Confusing the definition of Opensource.'.\'
<therethinker> Its fine
<Dr_willis> There it went :)
<therethinker> YOu can use spaces ;-)
<therethinker> Notes
<therethinker> its a comma at the end
<Dr_willis>         'BillGates' : 'Bill Gates, also known as Gateutus of Borg, wanted for FUD spreading and Confusing the definition of Opensource.',\'
<tgm4883_laptop>         'foxbuntu; : 'foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet, although not as leet as tgm4883.',\
<therethinker> yeah, and don't end with a '
<therethinker> like tgms!
<Dr_willis>         'BillGates' : 'Bill Gates, also known as Gateutus of Borg, wanted for FUD spreading and Confusing the definition of Opensource.',\
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, does it auto learn?
<Dr_willis>         'engrish' : 'Engrish is a funny web site. http://engrish.com',\
<tgm4883_laptop>         'laga' : 'laga is from the other side of the ocean.  Therefor, it is probably best to not listen to him.',\
<therethinker> $slap mythbuntu
<mythbot> KeyError: 'slap mythbuntu' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 20, in f_chelp)
<pdragon> haha
<therethinker> oh well
<therethinker> I'll figure that out one day
<tgm4883_laptop> so is it learning this things?
<therethinker> $bill gates
<mythbot> Bill Gates, also known as Gateutus of Borg, wanted for FUD spreading and Confusing the definition of Opensource.
<therethinker> Nope
<therethinker> I'm inputting them by hand :P
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> $foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet, although not as leet as tgm4883.
<therethinker> Actually, I don't ned the 8 spaces
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> $help
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about help. Try '.wik help'to search Wikipedia.
<tgm4883_laptop> $help?
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about help. Try '.wik help'to search Wikipedia.
<tgm4883_laptop> no help command anymore?
<therethinker> No..
<tgm4883_laptop> what bot is it again?
<Dr_willis> $elvis
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about elvis. Try '.wik elvis'to search Wikipedia.
<therethinker> Its phenny
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> $help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> $whack pdragon
<mythbot> /me whacks pdragon!
<therethinker> $foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet, although not as leet as tgm4883.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<therethinker> $engrish
<mythbot> Engrish is a funny web site. http://engrish.com
<therethinker> Lets try
<therethinker> $slap-mythbot
<Dr_willis> $billgates
<therethinker> Its $billgates
<therethinker> I think its borked
<MitoTranin> still playing with the bot I see?
<therethinker> Yes
<therethinker> Very fun :D
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbot tell therethinker foxbuntu
<therethinker> $mythbot tell therethinker foxbuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about mythbot tell therethinker foxbuntu. Try '.wik mythbot tell therethinker foxbuntu'to search Wikipedia.
<therethinker> mythbot: tell therethinker foxbuntu
<mythbot> You can tell yourself that.
<therethinker> See?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker> mythbot: tell MythbuntuGuest06 Hallow!
<mythbot> therethinker: I'll pass that on when mythbuntuguest06 is around.
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot: tell therethinker foxbuntu
<mythbot> tgm4883_laptop: I'll pass that on when therethinker is around.
<therethinker> That's odd...
<mythbot> therethinker: 02:11Z <tgm4883_laptop> tell therethinker foxbuntu
<therethinker> Oh :-D
<MitoTranin> .g mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> $whack mythbot
<mythbot> KeyError: 'whack mythbot' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> .g doesn't work
<therethinker> And whack doesn't either
<MitoTranin> .wik mythbuntu
<mythbot> "Mythbuntu is a specialized Linux distribution based on Ubuntu and MythTV 0.20-2." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu
<MitoTranin> $slap therethinker
<mythbot> KeyError: 'slap therethinker' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> $slap therethinker
<mythbot> KeyError: 'slap therethinker' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> still no
<MitoTranin> you do realize that it is quite slow... right?
<therethinker> Its on my computer
<therethinker> when I'm done
<therethinker> I'll move it to my server
<MitoTranin> .....
<therethinker> ... what?
<MitoTranin> wouldn't it be better to start it out on the server, so once it's done... it's actually.... done?
<therethinker> Well, its not hard :P
<therethinker> its just quicker for me to restart it/save
<therethinker> $whack MitoTranin
<mythbot> KeyError: 'whack MitoTranin' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<MitoTranin> therethinker: see pm
<therethinker> $help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot (a http://inamidst.com/phenny/)
<mythbot> Commands: acronym, beats, charinfo, codepoint, httphead, map, myersbriggs, podecoint, remind, representation, seen, swhackcount, swhackcount2007, swhackorigin, swhacktail, tavtime, thesaurus, time, title, tock, translate, validate, weather, wikipedia, wordlength2007, wordnet
<mythbot> Try "mythbot: help command?" if stuck. My owner is therethinker.
<therethinker> $whack MitoTranin
<mythbot> KeyError: 'whack MitoTranin' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> action_msg = "/me" + action[command]  + command.split(" ")[1] 
<therethinker> what's wrong with that?
<MitoTranin> no space after /me
<MitoTranin> so it ends up as /mecommand
<therethinker> $whack MitoTranin
<mythbot> KeyError: 'whack MitoTranin' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> Still no
<therethinker> action_msg = "/me " + action[command]  + command.split(" ")[1] 
<therethinker> OR
<therethinker> *OH
<therethinker> I feel dumb
<therethinker> $whack MitoTranin
<mythbot> /me whacks MitoTranin
<therethinker> $runover MitoTranin
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of MitoTranin's car, and runs him over
<MitoTranin> ouch!
<therethinker> They'res 1 more action
<therethinker> $slap
<mythbot> IndexError: list index out of range (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 21, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> Hah... guess it doesn't work :P
<therethinker> $slap Me
<mythbot> /me slaps Me
<therethinker> $slap
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap. Try '.wik slap'to search Wikipedia.
<therethinker> $slap me
<mythbot> /me slaps me
<pdragon> $slap mythbot
<mythbot> /me slaps mythbot
<therethinker> That's going to be a fun function :P
<therethinker> Shooting?
<therethinker> Obscene things?
<therethinker> $$
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about $. Try '.wik $'to search Wikipedia.
<pdragon> whoa... lotsa updates since beta release day
<therethinker> Really?
<therethinker> To what?
<MitoTranin> there are 114mb of updates on a fresh beta build
<MitoTranin> mainly the ubuntu base
<MitoTranin> but also the basic myth packages have a handful too
<pdragon> http://pastebin.com/m77746cdd
<therethinker> Wait, there's pastebin.com!/
<MitoTranin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<therethinker> I've always used paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<therethinker> What should I say about MythTV?
<therethinker> !MythTv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<therethinker> $pastebin
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<therethinker> ubotu
<therethinker> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<therethinker> Watch this
<therethinker> $ubuntu
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik ubuntu' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<therethinker> Eh? eh!?
<tgm4883_laptop> $naked women
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about naked women. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik naked women' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !naked women
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about naked women - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> poor bots
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Do you like that though?
<therethinker> Hey, try .wik naked women!
<therethinker> It told you to!
<therethinker> I wonder...
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> .wikcheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> .wikcheese
<therethinker> hitting save helps :P
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> .wik cheese
<therethinker> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> Hmm
<therethinker> I guess the .wik thing won't work... but maybe I can do it...
<pdragon> brb. rebooting after updates
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> NameError: global name 'f_wikipedia' is not defined (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 31, in f_chelp)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> NameError: global name 'f_wikipedia' is not defined (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/help.py", line 32, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. If ubotu doesn't know, try '.wik cheese' to search Wikipedia.
<mythbot> !cheese
<mythbot> AttributeError: 'str' object has no attribute 'group' (file "/home/zach/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 115, in f_wikipedia)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 ping
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, i don't mean to be bossy, but can the testing happen in another channel.  This is some serious flooding
<therethinker> Yep
<therethinker> Sure
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<therethinker> Thanks for letting me know : P
<tgm4883_laptop> just in case someone comes along needing help
<therethinker> Yep
<therethinker> #mythbot-test
<therethinker> Do you mind the left/join messages?
<therethinker> Those
<therethinker> I know
<therethinker> Let me stick 'er on my server... and I'll continute deving
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, you could always join #therethinker
<therethinker> That's the last time ;-)
<mythbot> IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/nas/phenny/data/reminders.db' (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/tell.py", line 93, in dumpReminders)
<therethinker> Argh
<mythbot> IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/nas/phenny/data/reminders.db' (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/tell.py", line 93, in dumpReminders)
<therethinker> Last time -- REALLY] 
<mythbot> IOError: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/var/nas/phenny/data/reminders.db' (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/tell.py", line 93, in dumpReminders)
<therethinker> Really really really last time...
<therethinker> Good :P
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> Sorry everyone :(
<therethinker> So, MCC :P
<pdragon> 2 kernel updates. that was fun
<MitoTranin> tgm4883, tgm4883_laptop: were you here earlier when I was troubleshooting problems connecting my remote front/backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<MitoTranin> well, I can't get anything to connect to my backend other than the frontend on the same machine
<pdragon> hmm... whatever was in those last updates seems to have fixed the multiplying network icons
<MitoTranin> mythweb on the same machine even says that the backend isn't running
<pdragon> i'm not getting any new ones but now i'm stuck with 4
<MitoTranin> so then I tried to fix the remote connections by disabling/enabling the mysql service as suggested
<MitoTranin> but when it said to remove it, it said that it was going to remove the "mysql-server service"
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+b *!*@c-76-24-122-94.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<MitoTranin> well, I didn't do it for a while, but then decided that doing so won't delete my database, just stop it from working... so I did...
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<MitoTranin> but as soon as it was disabled, the option to enable it was then disabled (as in greyed out!)
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<superm1> what you need tgm4883_laptop ?
<MitoTranin> heh, superm1...
* tgm4883_laptop tries to remember
<MitoTranin> you just banned therethinker
<superm1> i did?
<tgm4883_laptop> his bot
<MitoTranin> mythbot was running from his home machine
<superm1> just the bot that was in here.  i didn't look whose it was.
<troy_s> superm1: So any thoughts -- I have been twiddling with the 1960 table top wallpaper (minor tone adjustments etc.) and bits like that... working towards a usplash etc.
<MitoTranin> you banned that address, which banned him...
<superm1> well let me see.
<troy_s> superm1: You are +1 on the table top correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> well he's still in here
<superm1> he's still in here?
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker is
<tgm4883_laptop> not the bot
<MitoTranin> yeah, but that doesn't mean anything...
<superm1> troy_s, i sent you a mail
<MitoTranin> he's banned, but not kick-banned
<MitoTranin> once he leaves he won't be able to come back in
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-b *!*@c-76-24-122-94.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<troy_s> superm1: Yes... I just wanted to be clear that the tabletop idea (the general direction I was going in for wallpaper from the get go) was in agreement with you?
<superm1> therethinker, you should be able to say things again
<troy_s> foxbuntu I believe was in agreement on it.  He wanted to twiddle with it as his working desktop wallpaper and take it for a trial run.
<therethinker> yay :D
<therethinker> I was like "hello!?! " :P
<superm1> therethinker, no bots other than ubotu and ubuntulog ok?
<therethinker> k
<therethinker> We were doing a bot that'd be knowledgable on mythtv
<superm1> well i saw bot spam all over my backtrace
<therethinker> like ubotu... but on mythtv
<troy_s> superm1: Anyways, if you are +1 -- I'll double check with foxbuntu and carry along.
<therethinker> Yeah ... sorry >_>
<superm1> okay troy_s yeah
<troy_s> superm1: The usplash is going to be quite hilarious.
<superm1> therethinker, if you've got a productive bot that won't be spamming like that was we can talk
<troy_s> superm1: I have the goofiest pic of sabdfl for one of the channel flips.
<superm1> troy_s, well you have to make sure he would be cool with you including that before you would
<troy_s> superm1: Bah.  It is all in good fun and I think it is an excellent easter egg for those who know what he looks like.
<therethinker> superm1: Yes, I  was doing testing in here, which I shouldn't have done
<superm1> well the last thing i want is sabdfl unhappy with this project
<troy_s> superm1: By the time it is in there, it is balooned out ala tv screen anyways.
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> superm1: He won't be.  I am quite certain he will find it quite cute.
<therethinker> Who's sabdfl?
<superm1> troy_s, we'll talk after i see it
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, do you know what you needed?
<superm1> if not i have other items to attend to yet tonight.
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, no idea, i'll have to remember and get back to you tomarrow.  It must not have been that important
* therethinker wonders what sabdfl is
<superm1> okay anyone else need anything quick?
<superm1> therethinker, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
* MitoTranin points therethinker to google: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<therethinker> Ooh
* therethinker has head through legs
<pdragon> heh... i never knew that acronym for him either
* superm1 leaves for a bit
* therethinker unleashes the bot again!
* therethinker was just kidding :P
<pdragon> if I change the recording folder location in the backend and move all my recordings to the new folder, will everything still work ok?
<MitoTranin> pdragon: uh... I think so?...
<Dr_willis> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yes it should
<pdragon> that was my thought too... was hoping for a more... concrete answer :)
<pdragon> k
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, look at it this way.  I moved all my recordings to a new hard drive and they still work
<pdragon> just changed the folder and all worked ok?
<tgm4883_laptop> although it was the same dir
<pdragon> ahh
<tgm4883_laptop> it was more a backup and reinstall
<pdragon> well, i'm watching the last of stuff i recorded this week now, so if it doesn't work no biggie
<tgm4883_laptop> worst thing that happens, is that you don't retain program details
<tgm4883_laptop> ie title, etc
* therethinker makes mythbot less spammerific
<therethinker> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<therethinker> (I'm now using that link)
<tgm4883_laptop> !guides
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guides - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<therethinker> I couldn't get the full links on the site
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop:  speaking of backup/reinstall...  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/backup-restore
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> looks good
<tgm4883_laptop> you still would lose your recordings though
<therethinker> Hey, everytime that you guys encounter a term that you'd like in mythbot's KB -- just throw a && around. I'll catch it in the logs later, and add it. If you want something, send me a message
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: not if you're like me, and keep your recordings stored on a network storage with raid
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<MitoTranin> but even if you didn't keep the recordings off-box... restoring all settings etc like that would be a ton better than loosing everything
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> most important thing to back up is the database
<MitoTranin> the only problem you'd have is that some episodes that you had recorded but hadn't seen yet would still be marked as recorded
<tgm4883_laptop> which already auto backs up
<MitoTranin> but where?  I don't see anything about that...
<MitoTranin> which means it would back it up to another place on the same drive
<MitoTranin> which means it's no good in a drive failure
<MitoTranin> and only partially good in a system failure
<tgm4883_laptop> it does, but thats easily fixed with either changing where it backs up, or mounting an nfs or something (or mouning a usb key there)
<MitoTranin> (in a system failure you still have to go through a whole reinstall and resetup before you can do a restore)
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: change of subject for a sec... I'm having problems with my mysql service... I disabled it and now I can't re-enable it...
<MitoTranin> any suggestions?
<tgm4883_laptop> error messages?
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you disable
<MitoTranin> none...
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> how are you trying to restart it?
<MitoTranin> I disabled it via mcc while troubleshooting not being able to connect remote back/frontends or even the local mythweb
<MitoTranin> so I disabled it, and then when that was done, it actually disabled (as in greyed out) the control option for the item
<MitoTranin>  my first thought was that I had to restart before I could re-enable it
<MitoTranin> but then I restarted, and it's still disabled
<MitoTranin> wb foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> where in mcc did you disable it?
<MitoTranin> MCC > System Services >MySQL Service
<foxbuntu> evening MitoTranin
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: I disabled that service... and now can't get it back!
<MitoTranin> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried something like /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, tats plain no good
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: doesn't help
<MitoTranin> BUT, it is still there, which is good...
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the response?
<MitoTranin> nothing
<MitoTranin> says it starts the database
<MitoTranin> but then when I closed and re-opened the mcc nothing had changed
<MitoTranin> I also just now installed the weekly updates
<MitoTranin> no change
<tgm4883_laptop> but can mythweb and the frontend connect?
<tgm4883_laptop> this is on weekly updates?
<MitoTranin> nope
<MitoTranin> no
<MitoTranin> well
* pdragon cheers
<pdragon> moving to a new folder worked perfect :)
<MitoTranin> it was fully updated via the update manager
<MitoTranin> and about 10 minutes ago, it told me it had new updates
<pdragon> kept all the program info too
<MitoTranin> many of which were mythbuntu updates
<MitoTranin> the problem started well before
<MitoTranin> so I figured "how much more could it hurt?"
<MitoTranin> so I installed the updates...
<MitoTranin> still no good
<tgm4883_laptop> are you running trunk?
<MitoTranin> no
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<MitoTranin> fresh install as of yesterday
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not too sure of the issue
<MitoTranin> updated with nothing other than the standard update manager
<tgm4883_laptop> is the backend log telling you anything
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<MitoTranin> ... where is it so I can check?  :)
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm really really busy.  is it urgent?
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log i think
<foxbuntu> superm1, prob not...but your expertise is prob required
<foxbuntu> anyone wit expertise to debug python..
<superm1> okay its debugging python crap, no i've got other more pressing issues right now
<superm1> poke around with other people
<foxbuntu> I am getting a back trace syntax error for the following line:
<foxbuntu>     def clean_record_once(self,clean_record_once)
<superm1> sorry no offense
<foxbuntu> superm1, nope
<foxbuntu> go and do
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu stop bugging superm1, he needs to finish other work so he can come back and work on mythbuntu :)
<tgm4883_laptop> or woo girls
<foxbuntu> superm1, need to stop wooing girls for now
<tgm4883_laptop> you should never stop wooing girls
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> my college policy... (f n c)
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: it's kinda important to stop the wooing once you get married...
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> never stop
<pdragon> well, we're getting closer to being able to get channel icons. perl bindings was compiled in but there's a bug in the perl script
<pdragon> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/commits/294050
<tgm4883_laptop> but once you're married, you can only woo one
<tgm4883_laptop> scratch that
<MitoTranin> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> you only want to woo one
<MitoTranin> so true
* tgm4883_laptop writes that down for future use
<pdragon> you're only "supposed" to want to woo one
<tgm4883_laptop> that one will score some points with the lady
<pdragon> hehe
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, only woo one, but always remember, just because you are on a diet doesn't mean you can't enjoy looking at the menu
<tgm4883_laptop> hehe
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu is soooooo the devil on my shoulder
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> i can see it now
<tgm4883_laptop> *poof* tgm4883, come on, she would want you to wipe that dirt off her chest *poof*
<MitoTranin> ok, so who is well versed in the boot order of ubuntu?
* pdragon takes a step back
<foxbuntu> *poof* tgm4883_laptop , come on, she won't mind you "trip" and stopping yourself on her chest *poof*
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<MitoTranin> ok, thanks everyone for the info :) !
<tgm4883_laptop> *poof* foxbuntu, she would want you to pretend those were airbags and that you were just in a car accident *poof*
<MitoTranin> here's what I discovered my problem to be...
<MitoTranin> I have my recordings set to record to /data/mythtv/recordings
<MitoTranin> that dir is nothing more than a symlink to a folder within a network share mounted via fstab
<MitoTranin> ie: it's linked to /data/nas-mounts/mount1/folder/folder/recordings
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, then the headline would read "Man's Wife tortures and kills in fashion not seen since 1200BC by Kahn"
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<pdragon> lol
<MitoTranin> everything works fine, and my mythbackend starts and behaves properly when I either manually mount, or mount via the fstab via the 'mount -a' command
<MitoTranin> but if I let it mount automatically via reboot, that mount never gets fully mounted
<MitoTranin> and thus mythbackend can't find it's recordings directory
<therethinker> BTW: I'm making mythbot DB-driven, editable from the web, etc
<MitoTranin> and thus it starts up, and then hangs
<MitoTranin> SO... anyone know why that is?
<pdragon> sorry, i haven't done any network drive mounting yet
<MitoTranin> trying something
<MitoTranin> changing from smbfs as the mount type to cifs
<MitoTranin> I remember something about the smbfs not working right anymore, even though they are the same thing
<MitoTranin> well, that worked for one (I had 3... commented out 2 and changed 1).
<MitoTranin> now time to try all 3 :)
<pdragon> love mythbusters. just watched the one about leaving the lights on vs turning them off to save power. saves more power to turn them off
<therethinker> Yes
<therethinker> Mythbusters = good
<MitoTranin> ???
<MitoTranin> I've never heard that it saves power to leave the lights on
<MitoTranin> BUT... it does save on the life of the bulb to leave it on rather than to constantly turn it on and off
<pdragon> true
<MitoTranin> but that's if you're going to turn it on and off lots of times...
<pdragon> they found some firehouse that has a lightbulb that's been burning for 101 years
<MitoTranin> doesn't save electricity... saves the life of the bulb *at the cost* of electricity
<pdragon> it has a huge carbon fiber filament
<MitoTranin> for standard lights that's pointless
<MitoTranin> wow
<MitoTranin> those huge lights in the ceiling of big gyms etc that take forever to warm up...
<pdragon> ahh... next they're testing the longevity of the bulbs :)
<MitoTranin> those things are much better to leave on than to turn off and on again...
<MitoTranin> just because they cost a ton
<MitoTranin> heh
* therethinker resists spoiling it
<benlake> I've installed mythbuntu with the mythweb plugin, but I see no virtual host configuration for it?
<pdragon> cool. they did the test turning them off and on every 2 minutes for a solid month
<pdragon> only bulb that lasted was the LED
<MitoTranin> pdragon: yep... it kills the life of the bulb...
<MitoTranin> benlake: do you need a virtualhost config for it?
<MitoTranin> mythweb is found at http://your.ip.here/mythweb
<benlake> MitoTranin: good call... :)
<MitoTranin> benlake: if your internal dns is setup right, you should also be able to use the hostname instead of IP... but that depends on proper dns....
<MitoTranin> using the IP is a sure-thing
<benlake> yeah its all fine, just saw they config pointing to a mythdir but no directory mapping
<MitoTranin> now that you mention it though, I don't remember seeing anything saying "look for your mythweb here"
<MitoTranin> I'll post a bug about it... nothing big, but worth having a link to it at least.
<pdragon> it's in the regular mythtv documentation
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-14.html
<MitoTranin> pdragon: but wouldn't it be considered "good form" to have a link to it in the mcc right where you enable/disable it?
<pdragon> this is true
<MitoTranin> I see mythbuntu as being an "as near key-turn MythTV setup as possible" solution
<MitoTranin> and to do that, the little things like that go a long way
<benlake> MitoTranin: indeed
<pdragon> or, if not a link to it, just mentioning where the default URL is
<MitoTranin> yeah
<pdragon> since most people probably won't be going to it on the mythbuntu box
<MitoTranin> (since normally you wouldn't access it from within the mcc, but rather need to know where to access it from your normal pc)
<MitoTranin> uh, yeah, what he said :)
<benlake> anyone have some more info on getting nuvexport than Google? Googles giving me a bunch of hackity stuff, I don't like going that route with a nice clean ubuntu system
<pdragon> maybe get the current IP of the mythbuntu box and a note saying: Access mythweb here: http://192.168.1.101/mythweb
<pdragon> with the real IP filled in there
<MitoTranin> exactly what I'm mentioning in my bug report right now :)
<pdragon> :D
<MitoTranin> (it's not an actual bug, but not worthy-enough to be a blueprint)
<pdragon> don't know ben
<MitoTranin> benlake: what do you need nuvexport for?
<benlake> getting recording off in say an avi
<MitoTranin> you'll probably want to use MythArchive instead
<benlake> hmm
<MitoTranin> ah, to do that I would suggest setting up a custom UserJob
<benlake> is that command line accessible?
<MitoTranin> and to do that, you'll need "hackity stuff"
<benlake> MitoTranin: have you used nuvexport?
<MitoTranin> nope
<benlake> MitoTranin: you might understand where I'm coming from :)
<MitoTranin> my recordings have always been directly to either mpeg2 or mpeg4
<MitoTranin> I've never really had to deal with .nuv recordings
<benlake> MitoTranin: and since I haven't messed with MythArchive, it could be just fine for all I know :)
<foxbuntu> laga, therethinker question for you about m-c-c
<MitoTranin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/150437
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150437 in mythbuntu "Mythweb link missing" [Undecided,New] 
<therethinker> Sure
<therethinker> Shoot foxbuntu
<therethinker> (that's "Shoot, foxbuntu")
<foxbuntu> therethinker, where can I find section "mythbuntu"
<therethinker> What?
<foxbuntu> I am getting a back-trace about that
<therethinker> What do you want to do?
<foxbuntu> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'remove_once2' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<therethinker> Wow... noclue
<foxbuntu> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'remove_once2' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<therethinker> Oh
<foxbuntu>     old_remove_once2 = self.config.get("mythbuntu","remove_once2")
<therethinker> does it give a line #?
<therethinker> Yeah
<therethinker> you're trying to get a setting that isn't set
<foxbuntu> line 453
<foxbuntu> but thats prob pointing to my code
<foxbuntu> above
<foxbuntu> which i have not added to the branch as of yet
<therethinker> No
<therethinker> the problem is  trying to get a setting that isn't set
<therethinker> self.config.get("mythbuntu","remove_once2")
<therethinker> "remove_once2"
<therethinker> needs to be set
<foxbuntu> right
<foxbuntu> where?
<therethinker> Well, why are you using it if its not set?
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> therethinker, where do i set it?
<foxbuntu> ugh
<therethinker> Why are you using it if its not set
<therethinker> its like an option
<therethinker> Did you add it in there?
<foxbuntu> an option where?
<therethinker> self.config.get("mythbuntu","remove_once2")
<therethinker> that means get the config. value for "remove_once2"
<foxbuntu> oh
<therethinker> did you add that line
<foxbuntu> yes
<therethinker> Then you need to set the value somewherelse
<therethinker> self.config.set("mythbuntu","remove_once2","VALUE_WHATEVER")
<foxbuntu> therethinker, silly me...looking at the wrong file...
<foxbuntu> ok
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $slap foxbuntu
<therethinker> Oh, right >_>
* therethinker gets feverishly working on mythbot, so he can have him slap foxbuntu!
<ubotu> New bug: #150437 in mythbuntu "Mythweb link missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150437
<pdragon> alright... having a brain fart. i remember back in alpha 4 i changed the style of the menus and stuff that popup when you change the channel
<pdragon> can't find where that was
<pdragon> the thing that shows the short program description
<MitoTranin> frontend setup >  general  > apperances?
<pdragon> yeah, i'm looking there. found the theme change, but that just changes the mythtv frontent them
<pdragon> the menu and stuff
<benlake> how do I asked apt to remove only the package specified and not anything that depends on it?
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, it's the same place, it's just the OSD that you want to change
<tgm4883_laptop> benlake, i don't think you can
<tgm4883_laptop> why would you want to?
<benlake> cause I'm going to manually install the package
<foxbuntu> superm1, I know your busy, but I have something that ought to be easy, ... the section "mythbuntu" in core.py, where do I set settings for that at?
<MitoTranin> benlake: tgm4883_laptop, I think you can, but you have to use dpkg not apt... but yeah... why would you want to?
<pdragon> ahhh... thanks tgm!
<benlake> I want to swap the package I'm using, but when I try to remove the package I wish to swap it wants to remove all this other stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> benlake, are you installing from source
<benlake> I'm building a new package from source, yes
<superm1> foxbuntu, there is 2 functions used for populating the default settings and then querying the state of everything
<superm1> look at the code, and you will see the function that sets everything up
<superm1> it has tons of 'sets'
<foxbuntu> k
<tgm4883_laptop> benlake, i'd check into dpkg, although I still am not sure if you can.  If you're building a deb for it, you should just be able to update it without removing the package
<benlake> tgm4883_laptop: hmm, alright
<therethinker> I'm going to go punch grass
<therethinker> Its late
<MitoTranin> anyone here familiar with installing with xfs?
<MitoTranin> if you do xfs, do you need a 100mb ext3 partition still?
<MitoTranin> for /boot that is?
<pdragon> actually, i read about that
<pdragon> i saw someone recommended xfs just for the recording directory(s)
<pdragon> use ext3 for the os
<pdragon> i did a 50mb partition for /
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, pdragon, what irc clients do you use?
<pdragon> irssi
<pdragon> actually running it on my mythbuntu box and ssh into it
<tgm4883_laptop> can one of you try '/msg chanserv help register' for me
<pdragon> MitoTranin: then i made a swap parition and the rest of it the xfs partition
<pdragon> woo... chanserv spam
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I have to say I am impressed with myself here...I am already past compile errors on my m-c-c feature
<pdragon> MitoTranin: so my box is: 50gb ext3, 1gb swap, 199gb xfs
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: I use pidgin right now actually
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop:  yeah, I can do whatever... what portion are you looking for?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, it seems to be responding to me now
<ubotu> New bug: #150444 in mythbuntu "Guided install not using xfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150444
<foxbuntu> therethinker, do you know in m-c-c how to apply changes in the code?
<foxbuntu> therethinker, right now when I apply my new feature checkbox it says nothing has changed
<pdragon> later all
<ubotu> New bug: #150445 in mythbuntu "Fresh install not up-to-date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150445
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am to a place with the code that I will need your help when you have some time
<benlake> ok guys, explain this one... my monitor has just gone to sleep in the middle of a movie :P
<foxbuntu> benlake, its DPMS
<foxbuntu> or gnome-screensaver
<benlake> i don't have gnome installed, and I had DPMS on on my gentoo myth box and this didn't happen
<foxbuntu> did you convert a ubuntu-desktop to Mythbuntu?
<benlake> nope.
<benlake> fresh from an iso
<foxbuntu> benlake, ok, try this...
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<benlake> I can still pause, play, fast forward the movie... fyi
<foxbuntu> scroll to your Monitor section
<MitoTranin> fyi to all, today's woot item might be of interest...
<MitoTranin> http://www.woot.com/
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, wow
<foxbuntu> decent price
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, you know if that supports linux?
<benlake> can I replace a Haupagge 350 with that?
<MitoTranin> looking right now
<MitoTranin> benlake: that card is HDTV
<MitoTranin> so you wouldn't want to
<foxbuntu> benlake, comment out the DPMS line in your xorg.conf
<benlake> it says SD as well
<foxbuntu> then restart x
<MitoTranin> (HDTV cards record the pure data stream, which means zero hardware encoding)
<foxbuntu> try it again after that
<benlake> foxbuntu: aight.. wont that leave my monitor on when I leave it be for a while?
<MitoTranin> which means it's great for HDTV, but terrible for regular tv
<foxbuntu> benlake, no, there is still a screen-saver
<foxbuntu> DPMS is just another one
<benlake> MitoTranin: awe, darn... over the air HD isn't appealing to me
<foxbuntu> mythbuntu installs gnome-ss as I recall becuase MythTV requires it
<benlake> foxbuntu: alright, I'll give it a try
<benlake> foxbuntu: I'm guessing I can tweak the ss settings with the apps provided by mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> via the Xfce desktop I think
<MitoTranin> well, this site will tell you what you should be able to catch: AntennaWeb: http://antennaweb.org/
<foxbuntu> We just switched to Xfce and I am not as familiar
<benlake> glad you did, I like Xfce... even though my experiences with Xubuntu are not good
<superm1> benlake, if you are using mplayer google how to disable screensaver with it.
<superm1> foxbuntu, i can't get into any in depth code debugging.  sorry.
<benlake> superm1: and I guess I'd want to set that as my default player in myth settings
<superm1> benlake, what player are you using?
<superm1> internal?
<benlake> whatever is with the default install, haven't tweaked that
<benlake> I'd assume mplayer of xine
<superm1> No
<superm1> internal is the default player
<benlake> wth is "internal" ? :P
<superm1> did the screen "fade" to black?
<superm1> or just go black
<superm1> instantly
<superm1> Internal uses mythtv to play back video files
<benlake> cursor popped up, then black
<benlake> dont remember a fade
<superm1> Ok so gnome-screensaver stuff still isn't fixed.
<superm1> hm
<benlake> :P
<superm1> well for now close mythtv, go to the Applications menu
<benlake> glad I could help
<superm1> and pick system
<superm1> and pick screensaver settings
<superm1> and you can turn it off there
<foxbuntu> superm1, I know...I don't really need debug help, more placement, its no longer broke, it just does nothing now. So whenever you have time,...even if it takes a bit...I will hack away at it for now
<superm1> can you pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<MitoTranin> superm1: someone (I think pdragon|out) was saying that the screensaver stuff is fixed for tv and recordings, but not for video playback
<superm1> that's what i thought.
<superm1> but he was using mplayer
<superm1> not Internal
<MitoTranin> no, he said he was using whatever was default
<superm1> which is what would make this whole thing rather confusing.
<superm1> mplayer isn't default afaik.  in his bug report he said he was using mplayer
<MitoTranin> (1:20:59 AM) superm1: benlake, what player are you using?
<MitoTranin> (1:21:03 AM) superm1: internal?
<MitoTranin> (1:21:18 AM) benlake: whatever is with the default install, haven't tweaked that
<superm1> right
<superm1> oh i should specify who i mean
<MitoTranin> which to me wouldn't mean mplayer
<superm1> pdragon|out, was using mplayer
<MitoTranin> Oh!
<superm1> according to bug report or post
<MitoTranin> gotcha
<superm1> or wherever that was that i saw that today
<MitoTranin> sorry, carry on :)
<superm1> whereas benlake was using Internal from what it appears
<superm1> unless somehow when mplayer is installed (as it is by default), got chosen
<benlake> yeah I didn't have a screen saver on the gentoo setup
<benlake> the DPMS worked dandy
<foxbuntu> superm1, think we could change the default in myth so people don't have to use internal?
<superm1> internal actually works very well
<superm1> in 0.20.2
<benlake> myth from source on gentoo used mplayer as default...
<superm1> really.
<benlake> reary
<benlake> 6utopia6
<superm1> okay well can you go into mythtv settings and double check mythvideo's player?
<superm1> and see what it is set as
<benlake> how about I just type passwords in IRC
<foxbuntu> superm1, guess I haven't used Internal in a long time
<foxbuntu> benlake, glad the DPMS worked
<superm1> foxbuntu, the only thing i dont like with regard to internal is how it scales the OSD
<superm1> otherwise it works great and you get the same interface as your used to in the rest of myth
<benlake> foxbuntu: no no, I mean I'm going to leave it on
<MitoTranin> benlake: might I suggest some password changing be in order?  :)
<foxbuntu> benlake, oh
<benlake> foxbuntu: I disabled the screensaver, that is the issue
<foxbuntu> benlake, gotcha
<benlake> MitoTranin: indeed, but you have no idea what its too :P
<MitoTranin> something with a username of reary :)
<MitoTranin> lol
<benlake> hey superm1, my player command is: mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s
<superm1> well fancy that.  mplayer is indeed default
<benlake> :P
<superm1> crazyness.
<benlake> mplayer works VERY well over the network
<foxbuntu> superm1, I am just impressed that m-c-c still launches with all my code in there :)
<superm1> i wonder why that is. i swear Internal was default at one point
<superm1> benlake, well there is a bug report from today against eitehr mythbuntu/mythtv/mythplugins
<superm1> that pdragon|out made
<superm1> the solution is posted in there
<benlake> can you do a search from MythVideo / Gallery?
<superm1> we need to have a workaround put in place though otherwise
<superm1> either make Internal the default player on new installs or ship with mplayer's config somehow disabled
<benlake> superm1: for the screen saver thing?
<superm1> *screensaver
<foxbuntu> superm1, the default for dvd playback is internal
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> benlake, perhaps this is why screensaver isn't turned off by default https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/108785
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108785 in mplayer "gmplayer says 'gnome_screensaver_control()'" [Undecided,New] 
<benlake> hehe
<benlake> why bother with a screen saver?
<benlake> DPMS does just fine?
<benlake> s/?/.
<benlake> I suppose DPMS isn't really configurable though...
<MitoTranin> benlake: it's prettier to look at pictures or fun stuff than it is to look at a menu and let it burn-in, or to have it go to a black screen....
<MitoTranin> remember, majority use is with TV's, not monitors that can actually turn off
<benlake> burn-in :P
<MitoTranin> TV's can't turn-off on idle...
<benlake> oh well... hmm ...
<benlake> is that what the stats say?
<benlake> most people use SD TVs?
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: re the woot.com card:  look for it to hit this page: http://wootlinux.blogspot.com/
<benlake> I tried that a few years ago... couldn't handle the horrible TV resolution
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I just let my TV go black
<MitoTranin> I knew I'd seen this page somewhere but didn't have it bookmarked because I wasn't home when I saw it
<benlake> awe well, you guys will likely here from me on and off while I break this install in :P
<MitoTranin> it reviews the items on woot.com and tells if they're compatible with linux or not
<benlake> I will say kudos to everyone, it was a much less painful experience to get up and running than the gentoo install...
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, thanks, bookmarked
<foxbuntu> benlake, thanks
<MitoTranin> the only thing is that you have to hope that it doesn't get sold-out before they review it!
<benlake> and will be much easier to maintain
<benlake> which is why I switched, I admin a number of ubuntu servers, so I maintainability is key
<benlake> off to finish this movie, cheers
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you want me to do something yet with bug 140272 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140272 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Nova-T 500 kernel module dvb-usb-dib0700 requires options for LNA activation." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140272
<ubotu> New bug: #150450 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in RingBuffer::isDVD()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150450
<superm1> i don't even know exactly how that can be resolved at this point
<foxbuntu> superm1, or should I just kill it since there is no support for it in lirc.hwdb
<superm1> what package needs to be fixed for it
<superm1> well i wouldn't say kill the bug
<superm1> because it is indeed a bug
<superm1> if you can figure out what package ships the most appropriate file to add that to in /etc/modprobe.d
<superm1> that would be good
<foxbuntu> well, lirc is effected by it, the kernel modules are effected
<superm1> well that is different than the kernel modules though
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok, so I need to find that module
<superm1> the kernel modules for the card do ship indeed
<superm1> its just the lircd.conf that doesn't
<foxbuntu> superm1, could I add the lircd.conf to the package and edit the lirc.hwdb for it?
<superm1> foxbuntu, no lirc is hard frozen
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> superm1, btw have you heard the FCC finally set a date on transition to HDTV
<foxbuntu> 2/17/2009
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok, I will see about tracking down info on this bug
<foxbuntu> superm1, night
<superm1> night
<DiggThis> superm1: has the hash sum mismatch being fixed?
<superm1> DiggThis, pick a different mirror if you are still getting it
<superm1> its not a bug in mythbuntu
<superm1> just mirror.cs.umn.edu had issues
<superm1> or has been havign issues
<MitoTranin> DiggThis: to fix it you can change the update sources
<DiggThis> k. tell me how please guys
<superm1> although 0.20.2-0ubuntu9 of mythtv should hit the mirror soon anyway, and that will likely refresh all their hashes
<MitoTranin> go to the applications menu, system, software sources, then change the "download from" to one of the other two options
<superm1> MitoTranin, too quick for me :)
<MitoTranin> :)
<DiggThis> i have mAIN server or server for australia. any differences??
<MitoTranin> well... main server is in us I believe
<MitoTranin> the one in australia is... closer to you?
<DiggThis> guess so. speed wise?? same you reckon?
<MitoTranin> try the australia one, if you still get it (which I doubt you will) then try the main
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> thx
<MitoTranin> it's always best to grab the one closest to you geographically if possible
<MitoTranin> less strain on the internet overall
<MitoTranin> (not like it's really THAT big of a deal though)
<DiggThis> thx mitotranin and superm1 for input.
<MitoTranin> np
<MitoTranin> I tried to catch you last time I saw you in the channel but you left too soon
<DiggThis> lol. time diff im in australia...
<MitoTranin> just a little....     (2:09:54 AM)
<MitoTranin> which of course means... it's time for bed for me
<MitoTranin> superm1: when is that meeting where you were going to talk to the ubuntu people about the plextor tuner?
<superm1> i'm going to see if i can discuss thing at the developers summit
<MitoTranin> if it's a ways off, I think I might try to get it working tomorrow and see how big of a pain it is, etc
<superm1> end of month
<superm1> yeah its about 3 weeks off
<MitoTranin> hmm... ok, cool, thanks
<DiggThis> Also b4 you go or superm1 if ya know..i recently downloaded a prop vid driver and now the screen is not 'filled' anymore. how to fix this?
<superm1> if you can get any more input before then
<superm1> then that'd be great
<superm1> 'filled'?
<MitoTranin> well I'll see what I can do
<MitoTranin> probably meaning blank space on the edges
<MitoTranin> night all
<DiggThis> like 16:9 on vesa driver strectched to 16:10 now that is not the case
<superm1> well checkout your proprietary driver configuration utility
<superm1> nvidia-settings or amdcccle
<DiggThis> im using ati what setting would i look for?
<superm1> well i dont knopw
<superm1> you'll have to look at the utility
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> its only in mythtv which is weird...
<superm1> change your display type in mythtv
<superm1> in settings->appearance
<DiggThis> ill try it might be not able to do it which sux big time...
<DiggThis> superm1: do u think if i can't do it i should return to vesa or stay with prop anyway?
<superm1> prop
<superm1> highly recommend it instead
<superm1> much better performance
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> hopefully there is a resolution
<DiggThis> superm1: that wiki you gave me last time was there anything in there that would have changed it you reckon??
<superm1> i dont know what wiki i gave you before.
<superm1> which one?
<DiggThis> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<superm1> didn't i link you to the gutsy one?
<superm1> nothing in that guide would have changed though for regard to aspect ratio stuff.
<superm1> i really think you just need to change the setting in mythtv
<superm1> so that your display aspect ratio is properly represented
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> superm1: have another prob. after upgrading to prop mythtv not rendering properly and crashing back to login. what do i do?
<superm1> look over logs and see if you can figure out why it's happening.
<superm1> ~/.xsession-errors
<superm1> and /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<superm1> and /var/log/syslog
<superm1> and /var/log/messages
<superm1> etc
<DiggThis> do u think i should just wait till support is built into gutsy for my card instead?
<DiggThis> superm1: i would not know what to look for in logs
<superm1> DiggThis, well your call
<superm1> if you post them on the forums people can work with you on it
<superm1> that's why we opened up the mythbuntu forums
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> superm1: is there a gutsy page that tells what cards are supported as of now?
<superm1> not right now
<superm1> i dont think at least
<DiggThis> superm1: what about the cards that the current driver supports - same deal?
<superm1> what do you mean?
<superm1> about a list of supported card?
<DiggThis> yes
<superm1> i dont know at all
<superm1> sorry dude.
<DiggThis> thats k. thanks for input anyway
<superm1> pdragon|out, okay so i fixed your screensaver issue with mplayer.  it was actually a bug already reported a few times.  bug 95038 bug 139770 bug 65165 bug 146307 were all related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95038 in mplayer "mplayer with default wrong config ...and screensaver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139770 in mythbuntu "gnome-screensaver coming up when watching TV or recording" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65165 in mplayer "default video output is xmga" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65165
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146307 in mplayer "[Gutsy]  Mplayer uses xmga instead of xv as standard output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146307
<ubotu> New bug: #134818 in lirc (main) "wrong permissions on /etc/lirc" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134818
<ubotu> New bug: #150480 in lirc (main) "Lirc should start earlier" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150480
<laga> re
<elmargol> Can I use mythtv over a full featured dvb-s?
<laga> you won't be able to use its tv-out
<laga> or mpeg decoder
<elmargol> tv-out
<elmargol> Atm i use VDr wich works finde
<elmargol> but they don't make progress :(
<directhex|work> mythtv is a veryy different type of project to VDR
<elmargol> I search something to enjoy video podcasts on my tv
<elmargol> since i don't have windows or OSX I can't use apple tv
<directhex|work> myth is moving further away from simple 2d framebuffer output, not closer. don't ever expect video output on a fully featured dvb-s card
<directhex|work> even linuxtv's wiki tells you in no uncertain terms that they're a bad purchase
<elmargol> Well my tv has no dvi/hdmi/or vda input
<directhex|work> so use s-video out. which practically every graphics card has had for five years or more
<elmargol> no video card...
<laga> we can't help you then.
<elmargol> okay
<hugolp> how do you use a compter without video card?
<laga> dont ask.
<laga> some people make me wanna bang my head against a wall.
<hugolp> XD
<directhex|work> it's part of the VDR design philosophy
<directhex|work> it's really a single-use project
<laga> i know
<directhex|work> for single-use machines
<laga> i'm german, so i've heard all about VDR and then some...
<hugolp> but how can you see whats on the screen without video card?
<directhex|work> hugol1, "fully featured" dvb-s cards have a crude tv-out
<directhex|work> like a pvr-350
<hugolp> I see, so you use that
<laga> morning superm1
<Daviey> frink_: ping
<bendailey> wow 2126 hits for the i386 iso
<hugol1> bendailey:  one question, if I install ubuntu gutsy and then the mythtv repositories packages is the same as installing mythbuntu? if not, what difference?
<bendailey> hugol1: It is not the same because the mythbuntu uses xfce as a the desktop by default if you do gutsy first you will have a gnome desktop
<bendailey> there are also other package differences
<hugol1> ok, and besides that?
<hugol1> I mean at mythtv level
<bendailey> at mythtv level there should be no difference
<samson--> i'd also check the post install scripts from the mythbuntu install disk to see what other magic it does
<hugol1> conserning strickly mythtv what difference are there?
<hugol1> ok thanks
<laga> re
<samson--> re2thee
<laga> bendailey: you can turn ubuntu gutsy into a mythbuntu + xfce thingamjic using mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> hi samson--
<laga> and at mythtv level, there is no difference. exact the same packages,.
<bendailey> laga: thanks
<laga> ok, maybe we're including the weekly -fixes builds on our mythbuntu beta disk, but it's not a big difference
<MitoTranin> laga, and FYI to you: http://www.woot.com/
<MitoTranin> not sure if it works with linux or not though
<laga> thanks
<laga> but, FYI: i'm not in north american so i dont do ATSC
<therethinker> good morning #ubuntu-mythtv!
<laga> morning therethinker
<pdragon> pinnacle stuff on windows is horrid (least it was last time i tried to set it up for someone).
<pdragon> wouldn't trust it to be any better in linux
<pdragon> least on a blind purchase without any review of it
<laga> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<laga> therethinker: where is the bot?
<pdragon> he got put in the corner
<therethinker> bots not here right now
<laga> i just found out that i had the left and right speaker reversed :/
<pdragon> want to put the gutsy countdown script on our page? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown  :)
<therethinker> Okay, I think he's ready
<therethinker> *duhh duhh duhduhduhduhhhh duhh*
<therethinker> Oh right now, this is how it works
<therethinker> If it doesn't know something, it will search wikipedia for it
<therethinker> then it will say !____, to check ubotu's bank
<therethinker> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux. Wikipedia: "Linux (IPA pronunciation: /lnks/, lin-uks) is a Unix-like computer operating system." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux Ubotu says...
<therethinker> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<therethinker> But if it knows, then its just that...
<therethinker> should I disable wikipedia and/or ubotu?
<laga> uh
<laga> how do i query it?
<laga> not sure if i understand
<therethinker> Its not in here right now
<therethinker> Oh, you use the $ instead of !
<laga> oh, cool.
<laga> sounds good to me
<therethinker> it also knows some other commands
<laga> can you bring it in here for a test?
<therethinker> Sure
<therethinker> *presses big red button*
<therethinker> Err... I think it may have been banned :P
<therethinker> $mythbuntu
<mythbot2> Mythbuntu is a flavor of Ubuntu that has MythTV programs preinstalled.
<laga> $boobies
<mythbot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies. Wikipedia: "Booby (pl." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boobies Ubotu says...
<mythbot2> !boobies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laga> rotfl
<therethinker> :P
<laga> that's a bit chatty.
<laga> hum
<therethinker> Yeah, so it kinda spams a bit... but I don't know how I can do it less
<therethinker> !linux Sorry, I don't know anything about
<laga> can we redirect output into a query for specific users?
<laga> like !launchpad | therethinker
<therethinker> I'm trying to figure that out...
<therethinker> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<therethinker> so yeah, it can send privates
<laga> how
<therethinker> I'm adding the feature
<therethinker> but it has the ability
<laga> k
<tgm4883> Daviey, ping
<therethinker> OKay, it can now send stuff
<therethinker> I gotta restart it though
<therethinker> it uses pipes, just like ubotu
<laga> yay
<therethinker> $laga | therethinker
<therethinker> hmm... I got nothin
<therethinker> $laga|laga
<therethinker> did you get anything?
<pdragon> $laga | therethinker
<therethinker> $laga
<therethinker> ah, that's the problem :P
<tgm4883> broke it again
<laga> $laga
<therethinker> I CTRL+C'd it
<laga> $boobies
<laga> heh
<tgm4883> mythbot takes alot of breaks, reminds me of someone at work
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I went to restart mythbot, and I restarted my webs erver by mistake :P
<therethinker> $laga
<therethinker> Okay, I'm going to go beat him up in my private room
<therethinker> #mythbot-testing...
<therethinker> hardly private
<therethinker> #mythbot-test , sorry
<tgm4883> laga, Daviey, now that the dev channel is registered, we need to get Seveas to copy ubotu there, and then have all bugs reported there rather than in #ubuntu-mythtv
<therethinker> Oh, we have a dev channel now?
* therethinker is excited
<tgm4883> yea but you're locked out :)
<therethinker> Whyyy D:
<tgm4883> j/k, it's not totally setup yet
<tgm4883> and not alot of people know about it so it consists of 3 people
<tgm4883> but laga's ignoring me anyway so he doesn't have to do more work for it ;)
<therethinker> OKay, I'm going to go
<therethinker> have fun
<laga> o_O
<therethinker> (the whole pipe thing doesn't work, but the normal stuff will)
<benlake> is mythfilldatabase responsible for setting the channel call signs?
<therethinker> sorry, I said "have fun", and I didn't mean to type it... but it came out :P
<bendailey> laga: way to break mythtv Ticket #4065 :)
<directhex|work> laga, what sound card are you using?
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, any updating on the rsync?
<pdragon> trying to do the channel icons and found this bug was reported: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4047
<pdragon> where do i find Myth.pm to edit that function?
<troy_s> foxbuntu: So what is the default layout for Mythbuntu?  I would need to know to develop the little icon flourishes and such.
<troy_s> foxbuntu: The 'basic' install includes how many subpages and menu items etc?
<cann_> iam geting "alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1242:(snd_pcm_open) open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p failed : no such file or directory" after a new install when running mplayer. anyone else got this problem ?
<pdragon> not i
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, Daviey, did you guys get my earlier message?
<camelreef> good evening all
<camelreef> laga, are you there?
<deffcon2101> laga / superm1 ?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 isn't going to be around for a while, something you needed?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop & tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, we need to get ubotu copied over to the dev channel and have it report bugs there not here
<Daviey> sure
<deffcon2101> yes a question, with the beta 1 why do i get the question to fill in a password for mythbuntu control centre every time my system starts up
<tgm4883_laptop> so can you bug seveas? to do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon2101, bug?
<deffcon2101> is it a bug already did someone report this before?
<tgm4883_laptop> i've not heard of the problem before
<deffcon2101> are there people running the beta already?
<pdragon> <---
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon2101, lots should be
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop: you wouldn't happen to know where Myth.pm is located at do you?
<deffcon2101> or is that just a stupid question
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, did you search for it?
<pdragon> deffcon2101: is it a clean install? do you have anything else starting up?
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon2101, everyone running mythbuntu and that has updated is
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: done
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop: yeah, ran a find on the whole system and nothing
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<pdragon> must be there somewhere. channel icon script runs just gives an error that there's currently a fix for. just have to edit Myth.pm
<deffcon2101> this is fresh install of mythbuntu beta 1 and i find it strange that i have to fill in password before mythfrontend is startup up
<pdragon> deffcon2101: are you on wireless by any chance?
<deffcon2101> i find it strange to fill in a password overall for mythbuntu control centre, how would you do that if you have only a remote and no keyboard via vnc ? --> only numeric
<deffcon2101> no not wireless why is that then
<pdragon> i'd get a password dialogue in fiesty if i tryed to connect to secure wifi
<deffcon2101> non not wifi
<pdragon> mythbuntu control center does require a password since it needs root access. the frontend shouldn't be asking for a password, tho
<deffcon2101> since when do you not have to fill in a password for mythbuntu control centre
<deffcon2101> since beta 1?
<pdragon> you still have to put in a password for mythbuntu control center in beta
<deffcon> but why its not logical
<pdragon> it's a program that requires root access. and you're not running as root
<deffcon> and there is no access from lirc support for the password field in mythbuntu control centre
<pdragon> that i'm not sure about
<deffcon> i know for sure it doesn't work on my remote
<deffcon> i told superm1 about this
<laga> re
<laga> re
<laga> err, double-re
<deffcon> imagine, you can do everthing with you're remote, but for mcc you need a keyboard or vnc
<laga> directhex: i use whatever came with my mainboard, a 945p thing
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon, you can't control mcc from the remote
<laga> pdragon: re MythTV:pm the perl bindings were added in the latest mythtv upload
<pdragon> laga: i see that. i'm running into this bug now tho: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4047
<deffcon> arggghhh
<deffcon> that is what i mean, can we do something about that
<laga> deffcon: yopu shouldnt be prompted for a password if the password you set for your gnome keyring is the same as your normal user pass..
<deffcon> if you want to interest people that they can have a htpc distro and you can do everything with you remote  that is really cool, but not really cool if you want to adjust something in mcc to use a vnc session or a keyboard
<laga> bendailey: blah.
<bendailey> laga: blah?
<laga> bendailey: 17:32 < bendailey> laga: way to break mythtv Ticket #4065 :)
<laga> suwhats wrong wrt the dev channel?
<bendailey> laga: that was you wasn't it?
<laga> bendailey: yep
<laga> :)
<laga> deffcon: uh, what is wrong now?
<pdragon> he'd like the mcc controlable with a remote
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon, it's being worked on
<laga> not possible right now. use vnc.
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, better yet, use x forwarding
<deffcon> ok i leave it for now then
<laga> and we never said you can do anything with a remote. we're not stupid after all ;)
<deffcon> yes that is an option too
<deffcon> i'm not saying that
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: i'd suspect that people with windows background know more about vnc
<laga> deffcon: yeah, but we'd have to be stupid to claim that everything works with a remote :)
<laga> since you dont have to use mcc that often, VNC is OK for now
<laga> there are more pressing issues
<camelreef> good evening
<deffcon> but it is normal that mythbuntu control centre asks for a password before mythfrontends start up?
<camelreef> thanks for the packaging that got into my machine this AM
<camelreef> looking at getting the remote into X ?
<camelreef> the new xorg shoudl help greatly with this -> hot-plug devices for evdev devices
<camelreef> laga, so I got my fonts together after all
<camelreef> anyway, gotta go
<MitoTranin|Work> anyone good with sql?
<pdragon> a little
<MitoTranin|Work> is there a tool similar to diff that will compare 2 sql databases?
<pdragon> um... no idea there
<MitoTranin|Work> my first thought is to backup the sql to a text file and then do a diff against them
<benlake> that is going to be a crazy diff :)
<MitoTranin|Work> but not sure if that will work or not (a friend of mine is asking me to help him find such a solution)
<MitoTranin|Work> benlake: yeah, that's why I am hesitant to go with that thought ...  :)
<pdragon> did a google on "compare database contents". tons of commercial programs that will do it :p
<pdragon> but, maybe that will give you an idea of what to look for
<bendailey> are you looking to compare table structure or contents?
<bendailey> benlake: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<MitoTranin|Work> bendailey: again, its my friend that's doing it, so I don't know all the details, but...
<MitoTranin|Work> they have a database, and they want to do xyz of procedures to it
<MitoTranin|Work> then they want to compare the before and after, and see what changed
<benlake> bendailey: why are you asking me?
<bendailey> benlake: sorry didn't pay attention to who asked
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: that is what LEFT and RIGHT JOINS are for do they have a primary key on the tables?
<MitoTranin|Work> bendailey: I have no idea... I would assume so, but you know what assume gives...
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: yep assuming is never good
<bendailey> would you like an example of how I would tackle the problem?
<MitoTranin|Work> that would be great...
<MitoTranin|Work> I just sms'd him asking him to get on an IM if possible
<MitoTranin|Work> he's at work right now though and not sure if he can
<deffcon> is there a way to let mythweb listen to another port number
<MitoTranin|Work> deffcon: I'm sure you could edit the httpd.conf file to do so
<bendailey> deffcon: yes you should be able to change the Listen directive in your httpd.conf file
<bendailey> it is probably currently Listen *:80 change it to Listen *:8088 or whatever port you want
<bendailey> deffcon: you can have multiple Listen lines and apache will respond on multiple ports
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: do you want the example as a pm so you don't clog the channel?
<deffcon> thnx man this is very helpfull because i have an webserver running on another machine
<deffcon> listening on 80
<bendailey> are you trying to push access through from the outside via firewall?
<MitoTranin|Work> bendailey: actually he's online and going to be getting on irc in a sec
<deffcon> yes from outside
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: ok great
<bendailey> deffcon: you firewall should be able to do port translation for you
<tgm4883_laptop> deffcon, couldn't you forward the port via the firewall from port 88 to port 80 of the correct machine?
<bendailey> deffcon: the firewall should be able to respond to  8088 externally and forward to your local system on port 80
<deffcon> on my router that is not possible, seccond option " respond to 8088 " will work
<bendailey> deffcon: what kind of router?
<deffcon> livebox from orange
<Xenocide> hey guys i can't mythbuntu to install when its loading partitioner it hangs
<MitoTranin|Work> Xenocide: I had the same problem
<Xenocide> fix it?
<MitoTranin|Work> install gpart while in the livecd
<MitoTranin|Work> yea
<MitoTranin|Work> and then use that to delete all partitions on your drive (or at least the ones you want to delete)
<tgm4883_laptop> ideally, someone should write a bug report for that
<Xenocide> ok.
<MitoTranin|Work> then restart the computer, and install as normal
<Xenocide> whoops i forgot to plug in my ethernet cord
<Xenocide> hah
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883_laptop: it was when I was first starting, and superm1 said that he knew about it... so I didn't bother
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu beta?
<Xenocide> yes
<MitoTranin|Work> yes
<Xenocide> only one of my harddrives is showing up too.....
<MythbuntuGuest84> ..
<pdragon> Xenocide: are the hard drives showing up in the BIOS?
<Xenocide> yes
<Xenocide> i just deleted the partions on the one that showedup
<Xenocide> i was having graphics problems too so im booting back up in safemode
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest84?
<Xenocide> now i just got a can't access tty error
<pdragon> tgm4883_laptop: he didn't have much to say apparently
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, someone needs to copy onenote
<tgm4883_laptop> virtualbox seemless mode is kinda flaky
<Xenocide> i agree!
<Xenocide> only reason i run vista on my tablet is because of that
* tgm4883_laptop doesn't have  a tablet yet
<Xenocide> i have an x60t
<tgm4883_laptop> i run it in a vm
<Xenocide> i LOVE it
<Xenocide> it only sees one disk...ill install like that for now
<Xenocide> but if i do guided im assuming its setup to do xfs and all that jazz
<pdragon> no
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<Xenocide> no?
<Xenocide> well its hanging anyways...
<Xenocide> piece of shit
<tgm4883_laptop> currently it's the gutsy standard one
* tgm4883_laptop shoots himself in the head
<pdragon> problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> eh
<Xenocide> still won't partition
<tgm4883_laptop> all the "ESL" students in the class get to use a dictionary on the tests
<tgm4883_laptop> kinda bugs me
<pdragon> what class? english? :p
<Xenocide> if i install with an alpha4 disk will i have less bugs? .lol
<tgm4883_laptop> Java programming 2
<pdragon> ahh
<Xenocide> i thought the instlaler worked on that one..
<pdragon> Xenocide: most likely not
<Xenocide> shitty i cna't even install it...
<tgm4883_laptop> Xenocide, have you tried updating?
<Xenocide> from live cd?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<Xenocide> i can try
<Xenocide> my video is all messed up too
<tgm4883_laptop> that will give you the newest installer
<Xenocide> only see half the screen
<Xenocide> hopefully i have enough ram to update
<tgm4883_laptop> how much?
<Xenocide> 1gb
<Xenocide> should be
<tgm4883_laptop> definetly
<pdragon> in safe graphics mode? i have trouble in normal myself
<Xenocide> safe mode crached
<Xenocide> crashed
<Xenocide> haha was too lazy to install xchat and navigated away there
<pdragon> just as something else to test... tried running memtest86 to make sure your memory is ok?
<Xenocide> used this machine last year in feiesty for myth ran great
<pdragon> there's a much newer version out than what's included on the ubuntu disks
<Xenocide> been sitting in my closet
<pdragon> ahh ok
<Xenocide> finally pulled it out since i got a chance to mount my new 32" lcd on the wall :)
<Xenocide> little over half way done updating
<pdragon> did you say alpha worked ok?
<Xenocide> i installed it on another machine for mario just to see if it worked i thinik
<foxbuntu> brb
<Xenocide> awhile ago
<pdragon> well, you've exhausted my newb knowledge :)
<Xenocide> its trying to configure mythtv database
<Xenocide> i guess it doesn' tmatter since im gonna install....
<tgm4883_laptop> theres another option if a gutsy disk will work
<Xenocide> alt install?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> basically installing a command line system
<tgm4883_laptop> installing xfce4
<tgm4883_laptop> then mcc
<Xenocide> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> command line
<Xenocide> PIA though
<tgm4883_laptop> then apt-get mythbuntu-desktop
<Xenocide> i was tottaly right
<Xenocide> ran out of space d urin gupdate
<Xenocide> ill try it anyways
<Xenocide> just to see if it iwll work
<Xenocide> installed half the shit
<Xenocide> still hung at scannign disks
<Xenocide> can in install comman dline system from this mythbuntu disk?
<rhpot1991> does anyone know if mythtv.pm is something new not in the mythbuntu repos or is my path somehow screwed up?
<MitoTranin|Work> Xenocide: no, you'd have to do the alternate install from the standard Ubuntu Gutsy disk
<Xenocide> damn
<MitoTranin|Work> install it as command-line, and then apt-get the rest of the install
<Xenocide> i might have one sitting around
<Xenocide> old alpha version
<Xenocide> but baseline system that would be good enough
<MitoTranin|Work> yeah
<MitoTranin|Work> because the apt-get of the mythbuntu stuff would update the rest
<Xenocide> i have some old alt install disk
<Xenocide> im not sure if its feisty or gutsy
<pdragon> rhpot1991: which error are you getting?
<pdragon> rhpot1991: you trying to run the channel icon script?
<MitoTranin|Work> I'm not sure if feisty would work... never tried it
<Xenocide> how can i install a baseline system form a live disk
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883_laptop: any ideas on the feisty thing?
<rhpot1991> I was working on this script: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ipod_export
<rhpot1991> error: Can't locate MythTV.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/bin/ipodexport.pl line 19.
<tgm4883_laptop> feisty would theoritacally work
<Xenocide> well hell
<tgm4883_laptop> but i dont recommend it if your doing a fresh install anyway
<rhpot1991> I sem to recall mythtv.pm being something from svn maybe?
<pdragon> rhpot1991: are you running beta?
<Xenocide> ill just burn a mini iso to cdrw
<Xenocide> and install that
<rhpot1991> Im just running the mythbuntu weekly builds
<tgm4883_laptop> you could install feisty, then upgrade it to gutsy
<pdragon> rhpot1991: there was an update last week that put the perl bindings into the mythtv build
<rhpot1991> hmmm strange, my system is up to date
<pdragon> rhpot1991: it wasn't in there in the orignal beta. not sure which update did it
<rhpot1991> I'm just running the builds from apt on a straight ubuntu install
<rhpot1991> the 0.20.2 fixes that is
<pdragon> not sure. i'm running off a mythbuntu install
<pdragon> i was getting that same error. means mythtv wasn't built with perl bindings
<rhpot1991> are you running the 0.20.2 fixes or trunk?
<bendailey> MitoTranin|Work: are you still around?
<pdragon> um... honestly not sure. just installed the latest beta and ran apt-get upgrade
<pdragon> still learning this stuff myself :)
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop is this still like fiesty where my xfs partition should mount to /var/lib?
<tgm4883_laptop> eh
<tgm4883_laptop> I am not  fan for using /var/lib as the mount for the xfs partition
<tgm4883_laptop> but yes, in that respect it is the same as feisty
<Xenocide> well thats where the default recordings go though?
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but it's not a very good location
<rhpot1991> where is the contrib folder located at again?
<tgm4883_laptop> because
<tgm4883_laptop> from either a bug in the partitioner or by design, /var and all sub-directories MUST be formatted during install
<tgm4883_laptop> this isn't very fresh upgrade friendly
<pdragon> rhpot1991: not sure. i grabbed the script i needed from svn
<rhpot1991> I think you are running a different version that me
<rhpot1991> from what I am seeing the mythtv.pm error comes when you try to run using the 0.20.2-fixes
<pdragon> version in aptitude says 0.20.2-0ubuntu9
<rhpot1991> hmmmm, are you actually running mythbuntu or just ubuntu?
<pdragon> mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> mine says 0.20.2+fixes14581~ubuntu0~mythbuntu1
<pdragon> i'm honestly not sure how to interpret the version numbers.
* pdragon pokes tgm4883 
<pdragon> doh... think he left for a bit
<rhpot1991> I'll check in later and see if anyone knows then
<rhpot1991> time to head home from work anyways
<rhpot1991> thanks for the help
<Xenocide> installing base system now...
<pdragon> cya
<MitoTranin|Work> bendailey: just now leaving, what'd you need?
* tgm4883 pokes pdragon back
<Xenocide> tgm4883 i am installing base line system now
<tgm4883> ok
<Xenocide> repositories are slow as CRAP today for some reason
<Xenocide> doing an install off the netboot cd
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea how to get mythtv.pm on my system?
<tazgodx> are there any apps that get installed with mythbuntu so that i can transfer files to that computer for pictures and videos?
<tgm4883> tazgodx, transfer files from anther pc?  Or from a camera?
<tazgodx> another PC
<tazgodx> i can transfer from a camera to this PC and then transfer to my mythbox eventually
<tgm4883> tazgodx, windows pc or linux?
<tazgodx> linux
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> you have a few options
<rhpot1991> nfs share I'd say
<tgm4883> I'd just leave the pictures on your desktop pc and use NFS so they appear on the frontend
<tazgodx> nfs huh?
<tazgodx> do i need to install anything on my other linux PC for that?
<tgm4883> network file system
<tgm4883> basically you make the desktop share the pic folder via NFS, then mount the share on the frontend
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Feisty#NFS_Server
<tgm4883> works on gutsy
<rhpot1991> hmmm, does mythbuntu work with gusty and not feisty?
<tgm4883> yes, mythbuntu is based on gutsy
<rhpot1991> gusty packages seem to have mythtv.pm but feisty ones don't
<tazgodx> how do i get mythtv to look in that folder instead of the default when i want to look at those pictures? and also i was hoping for a way to transfer my DivX encodes over to my backend to watch. it has more storage than this PC
<tgm4883> tazgodx, all acomplished with NFS
<tgm4883> you set the dir for the frontend to look in the frontend setup
<tgm4883> and just stream the DivX from the desktop, or setup a NFS server on the backend and connect to it from the desktop
<tazgodx> ok, i get it. thanks. ill play with that later
<tazgodx> one more question. is it possible to get mythtv to play stage6 and youtube videos on the browser? that would be a cool bonus when hanging with friends bored
<tgm4883> eh
<tgm4883> I think there is a plugin for youtube videos
<tgm4883> not really sure on that though
<tgm4883> When I'm bored, I have go get owned in Halo 3 :)
<tgm4883> talk about snail mail.  I just got an email from 2003
<tazgodx> HAHA
<tazgodx> i got an e-mail a few month back from 1903
<tazgodx> lol
<tazgodx> and i don't ahve a XBOX or XBOX 360, cause i hate them both. so i need some videos
<Xenocide> i have a modded xbox, i love it, but don't use it anymore now that i use mythtv
<Xenocide> actually used to use it as a frontend..
<Xenocide> amazing for SD quality movies
<Xenocide> better than myth actually
<directhex> "hate them both"? O_o
<tazgodx> im a sony fanboy
<tazgodx> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
* tgm4883_laptop goes to look at my desktop screen
<directhex> wake me when there's a single ps3 game worth the sticker shock
<tazgodx> heavenly sword?
<tazgodx> i don't ahve a PS3 yet, but that will be my next console
<directhex> nowhere close
<directhex> heavenly sword is a 5 hour scrolling beat 'em up with button mashing issues
<tazgodx> how about the fact that its a BD player? on top of the console, the XBOX needs an extension just to add HD support, which is most likely going to lose the HD format wars
<directhex> i want a games console as a games console. i'm completely unconviced by either HD movie format right now
<tgm4883_laptop> do you two just want to get out the ruler and measure?
<tazgodx> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> seriously though, while HD is king.  I am also unconvinced in the HD market as to which is better.  Apparently though, there is going to be a 200 HDDVD player this christmas
<tazgodx> a what?
<tazgodx> 200GB?
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> $200
<mythbot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 200. Wikipedia: "Human population reaches about 257 million." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/200 Ubotu says...
<mythbot2> !200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 200 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tazgodx> ohhhh
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker!!
* directhex has 10 games consoles hooked up to the teevee, sees no reason anywhere near the horizon to add a ps3 to the list right now. certainly not for 425 ($850)
<tgm4883_laptop> well there will be a 399 PS3 available soon
<tazgodx> yeah, the 40GB
<tgm4883_laptop> although, MS now has the 2 games included to combat that for 349
<directhex> the version with no backward compatibility, flash media reader, and half the usb ports?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tazgodx> i don't know, i just think that the xbox was rushed. and halo 3 is basically halo with different levels
<directhex> still got no games to play though!
* tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<tgm4883_laptop> is this the xboxvsps3 channel?
<directhex> yes!
<tazgodx> lol
<tgm4883_laptop> *enter booming voice* you've entered the twilight zone
<tazgodx> there is a xboxvsps3 channel?
<tgm4883_laptop> sure, #xboxvsps3
<tazgodx> i actually hate that argument, so im gonna leave it be.
<tazgodx> everyone has their points, and their stands. no one can change their views
<tgm4883_laptop> it's completely ridiculous.  Both machines can do pretty much what the other can
<Xenocide> siytllll trying to install base system so slow
<tazgodx> haha, one more note on that. the PS3 cell processor is far supperior. and in the end if they code for it, will far surpass any graphix on the 360
* tgm4883_laptop sighs
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, but that's the point. the technology is irrelevant. it's all about the games. a single, powerful masterpiece is enough to warrant the sticker shock of the machine
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, i don't think you understand a few things here
* benlake checks the channel title
<tgm4883_laptop> .....nevermind
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, i really don't care about technology. i view the consoles as accessories required to play the games. but in the end, looking at the shop shelves, some systems leave you spoilt for choice, and some you're scraping about and overpaying for mediocre
<tazgodx> im done. back to screwing with my mythbox
<tgm4883_laptop> agree, games rule all
<directhex> there's pleanty to hate about the 360. it's noisy, hot, and unreliable. but the games, it's no contest
<tgm4883_laptop> to each his own
<directhex> well. that's of the current-gen systems. of things on the shop shelves, the ps2 is probably the best value proposition
<tgm4883_laptop> I spent a long time on a different forum and know much about each console.  It's just amazing what some people believe
<tazgodx> i still game on my PS2, and probably will not stop anytime soon. but mainly im a PC gamer
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, current-gen, next-gen.  These are words thrown around to confuse the consumer
<tgm4883_laptop> IMHO, I can't think of one reason that I would get a PS3
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, teh bloo rays!
<tazgodx> ok, so from what im reading is that the only way to get flash installed on mythtv is to install it on firefox and make firefox my web browser in mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, I would not get it because of that
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> that is a point against it
<directhex> it's... um... quieter than an xbox? and it has, um, lair on it?
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tgm4883_laptop> I just remembered one
<tgm4883_laptop> it kicks ass at Folding @ Home
<directhex> i don't do distributed computing
<directhex> and there's ps3 linux... as long as you like framebuffers...
<tgm4883_laptop> ps3 linux, not so good
<directhex> then again, myth has some ps3 optimizations now, offloading basic Xv functions onto cell
<tazgodx> those folding at home numbers just show the power of that cell processor
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, yes.....
<tgm4883_laptop> whats your point?
<directhex> tazgodx, assume it's my job to know about chip design. cell's a colossal miss in many ways. and really, not relevant to making good games
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> back to my mythbox
<directhex> some of my all-time favourites, to this day, are on the snes not the 360. the hardware's not an important point
<directhex> i just don't see why double precision floats are so crippled for cell :/
<tgm4883_laptop> graphics are pretty important
<tgm4883_laptop> gameplay and graphics are pretty hand in hand
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, you think? you'd pick an HD game like lair over a 320x200 game like monkey island?
<tgm4883_laptop> without one, the game sucks
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, do you have a freshly installed gutsy install in a VM?
<superm1> or at least one that is recent?
<superm1> like after bulletproofx got in
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, yea i think so
<tgm4883_laptop> I should have the beta installed
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, could you do me a favor and run 'sudo dexconf -o /tmp/xorg.conf' and then pastebin the output of that xorg.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> yea sec
<superm1> you can them confirm my suspicions about BulletProofX being broken for everyone
<directhex> it was broken for me last i tested it :/
<superm1> directhex, you did a fresh gutsy install?
<Xenocide> superm1 just the man i wanted to yell at :D
<directhex> superm1, no, it was an upgrade install. the laptop was fresh, but pre-bulletproofx
<superm1> i think i know the root cause why it broke for everyone too
<superm1> i see directhex
<superm1> well it would be broken for those types of people too
<superm1> if its the cause i think it is
<superm1> my solution will only solve new installs however
<superm1> Xenocide, no yelling, i've already got a stressful enough week and am on edge
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop my base install is done what is the first package i need to install
<Xenocide> superm1 haha im just messin man, i had a whole bunch of bugs with beta cd tgm4883_laptop suggested i work from a CLI system up
<tgm4883> directhex, no, I would though chose lair over something like robocop for the nes
<superm1> Xenocide, did you file them?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop
<Xenocide> no, i need to
<superm1> i didn't see any new reports
<superm1> okay
<superm1> are you sure they weren't already fixed?
<superm1> or what not
<Xenocide> tgm4883 if i instal ljust that, it will feill everything else
<tgm4883> it should.  It's a meta-package
<Xenocide> i have not looked at all to tell you the truth, i know a bunch of people were having the partitioner problem, but i mhaving one with X being cut in half
<Xenocide> ok. I will le tyou know in one secon dhere
<superm1> x being cut in half?
<superm1> wtf?
<tgm4883> thats better than tgm4883 being cut in half
<superm1> well yeah, b ut still wtf
<tgm4883> like I said, directhex, you need both
<Xenocide> haha
<Xenocide> yea orange line down my LCD tv
<tgm4883> oh that means you need a bigger LCD TV
<Xenocide> at default resolutoin, if i change resolution it got "better" but was still cut in half at one point or another
<Xenocide> repos sooo slow tonight
<Xenocide> 50kbps
<superm1> Xenocide, so why dont you install with a normal monitor, and then switch to your tv
<superm1> once you get proprietary drivers installed?
<Xenocide> why would it matter......itsn' tit just a big monitor...
<superm1> well that depends on *why* you had orange line
<Xenocide> im installing from command line right now because i couldn't get anything working in the live cd
<directhex> tgm4883, there's more to a game than photorealism
<tgm4883> directhex, like gameplay?
<directhex> erll, obviously. but it's more a general sense of presentation
<therethinker> someone want me?
<therethinker> Ah
<directhex> generally, i'd rate my all-time best-looking game as on the ps2, and most atmospheric as on snes. overall, my "desert island game" is on dreamcast
<therethinker> Yeah... the bot
<therethinker> So... what about it?
<therethinker> Should I disable numbers
<therethinker> and the spammy
<directhex> you could /msg ubotu rather than do it in-channel, then parse the output to decide whether to show it
<superm1> are they going to be interacting?
<therethinker> directhex -- I'll work on that later
<therethinker> Well, what it did, was if it didn't know, it'd say !____
<therethinker> and then ubotu might answer
<therethinker> but I'll do it in private
<superm1> oh no, don't do that
<therethinker> Yeah, it doesn't anymore
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot2> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'cheese' (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 16, in f_chelp)
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 http://pastebin.com/m11c97fff
<therethinker> whoops
<therethinker> $cheese
<mythbot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese. Wikipedia: "Cheese is a solid food made from the milk of cows, goats, sheep and other mammals." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheese Ubotu says...
<therethinker> Yeah, so its better now.
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, can you see if that pci id
<superm1> 0:2:0 is accurate?
<superm1> via lspci
<therethinker> oh, superm1: when you can, can you help with my TV Tuner
<directhex> dexconf doesn't use bloody the pci id does it?
<superm1> dexconf is for debugging only
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the virtualbox graphics adapter
<superm1> right
* directhex has never seen a system where specifying it is necessary
<superm1> so it is accurate
<directhex> anyway, bedtime
<superm1> night directhex
<superm1> hm
<tgm4883_laptop> $mcc
<mythbot2> mythbuntu-control-centre, or mcc, is a application designed to make setting up MythTV simpler
<superm1> $lvm
<mythbot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm. Wikipedia: "LVM is a logical volume manager for the Linux kernel." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lvm Ubotu says...
<tgm4883_laptop> $.21
<superm1> yeah this thing can be pretty useful
<mythbot2> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
<therethinker> Thanks :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<superm1> does it no multiple words?
<superm1> *know
<tgm4883_laptop> did i break it?
<therethinker> It does
<therethinker> Nope
<superm1> er i mean multi word statements
<therethinker> It got messed up with the.
<superm1> like
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker> It will
<superm1> $mythtv 0.21
<mythbot2> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
<therethinker> we had $bill gates at one point
<therethinker> $bill gates
<superm1> take that as a no
<mythbot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates. Wikipedia: "William Henry Gates III (born October 28, 1955[2] ) is an American entrepreneur, philanthropist and chairman of Microsoft, the software company he founded with Paul Allen." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_gates Ubotu says...
<tgm4883_laptop> $foxbuntu
<mythbot2> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet, although not as leet as tgm4883.
<therethinker> Its getting messed up by the "."
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> pretty right on if you ask me
<therethinker> I'll strip it
<therethinker> Oh, superm1: can you unblock mythbot?
<therethinker> $.21
<mythbot2> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
<therethinker> Thanks :-)
<superm1> he's not banned still
<therethinker> hmm
<therethinker> it didn't work
<therethinker> earilier
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, who added the proprietary codecs to mcc?
<therethinker> I did
<tgm4883_laptop> I found a bug
<therethinker> K
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<tgm4883_laptop> 64-bit users don't have w32codecs
<therethinker> Oh... they have w64
<tgm4883_laptop> we have w64codecs
<superm1> that would make for a troublesome situation yeah
<therethinker> Yeah.... what should we do? Can we detect that easily?
<laga> uname?
<therethinker> ah
<laga> or some python function
<therethinker> uname... I'll try that
<superm1> uname -m
<therethinker> that's convient
* therethinker searches for python equivalent
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, no web interface for the bot?
<superm1> guys, isn't this why we have -dev.....
<superm1> lol
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Oh, btw on the bot
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops
<therethinker> Yeah, Its not working for some reason...
<laga> $.21
<mythbot> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
<therethinker> I'm trying to fix it...
<laga> $print("foo")
<mythbot> OperationalError: near "foo": syntax error (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 20, in f_chelp)
<laga> $print(foo)
<mythbot> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
<MitoTranin> therethinker: will simply adding quotes work?
<tgm4883_laptop> you should pull it until it's fixed
<laga> $print('foo')
<mythbot> TypeError: msg() takes exactly 3 arguments (2 given) (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/wikipedia.py", line 155, in g_wikipedia)
<laga> $;print('foo')
<laga> :/
<therethinker> O:P
* therethinker tests in #mythbot
<therethinker> Do you guys mind a port... like zbanks.mine.nu:8080?
<MitoTranin> ?
<tgm4883_laptop> doesn't matter to me
<therethinker> k
<laga> dont care
<laga> i got real intarnets.
<therethinker> :P
<laga> any ISP who blocks ports other than 80 needs some serious pitchfork & torch treatment
<tazgodx> is there a default root password on mythbuntu?
<superm1> by default no root password.
<therethinker> I hope not..
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: you login with the user and pass that you create during install, and then do "sudo su" to get root
<tgm4883_laptop> well there's no root user
<tgm4883_laptop> so a root password would be pointless
<superm1> well there is actually a root user, but its undefined password for it
<superm1> not to be confused with no root password
<tgm4883_laptop> and the account is disabled isnt' it?
<superm1> well its disabled in the sense that you can't log into it because you don't have its pw
<tazgodx> so, whats the command to make a password for root?
<MitoTranin> so, as I said.. in answer to his question.. to get access to root, you "sudo su"  :)
<therethinker> oh, everyone who cares:
<tazgodx> im using sudo su now
<superm1> tazgodx, do you need to be permanently root?
<therethinker> its working again
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, some people like breakage
<tazgodx> just trying to mount my LVM as /var/lib/ and getting tired of sudo
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: why not add it to /etc/fstab then?
<MitoTranin> a lot of times it's good to know some more background, because the solution that you're trying to use isn't always the best solution, and without knowing more background, the better solution can't be given
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, wheres the bot?  we gotta show foxbuntu
<therethinker> Its in #mythtv
<therethinker> *#mythbot
<therethinker> sorry
<therethinker> I'm fixing the sparratic bugs
<tgm4883_laptop> thats cool
<tgm4883_laptop> let me know when the web interface is back up
<therethinker> It is
<therethinker> Ignore the "Docss" double s... I'll fix it when I get time
<therethinker>  :P
<rhpot1991> superm1: are you around?
<superm1> momentarily
<rhpot1991> what is the best/easiest way for me to get mythtv.pm, running feisty weekly builds from mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> seems its only in the gutsy builds
<superm1> rhpot1991, wait a few days, it will show up in the weekly builds soon
<superm1> there was a problem with the ppa
<superm1> either laga or i need to sort it out
<rhpot1991> alright good enough
<superm1> but i'm particularly busy, so it may not happen from my side for a bit
<rhpot1991> I'm still having that problem where my frontend is constantly updating, I'm gonna try doing some fresh installs ontly my laptop and see if I can figure out what is causing it
<superm1> yeah i pretty much threw in the towel trying to find the cause of that.
<superm1> beats me
<superm1> i mean it has no actual consequences
<rhpot1991> is there any reason why I should upgrade to gutsy instead of sticking with feisty
<superm1> other than annoyancees
<rhpot1991> I think its supposed to be release sometime this month
<superm1> because that's where all the cool development has been happening
<superm1> and where mcc is
<rhpot1991> what is mcc?
<superm1> therethinker, oh where is mythbot when you need him
* superm1 sighs
<therethinker> :P
<rhpot1991> heh
<superm1> mythbuntu control centre
<therethinker> See! We do need him!
<superm1> only the coolest app that we've written
<superm1> rhpot1991, go to mythbuntu.org and go to the screen shots
<superm1> you'll get an idea of what it can do
<rhpot1991> ah, I've seen it
<rhpot1991> gui for config
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> and lirc is included
<superm1> no building modules
<rhpot1991> dist upgrading from feisty to gutsy, work well?
<superm1> easier administration all around
<superm1> in theory :P
<rhpot1991> my machine is pretty solid now other than that constant upgrade, I'd hate to break it
<rhpot1991> machines that is
<superm1> well i can't make any guarantees, especially since my address is easily obtainable via the web ;)
<superm1> but i'd like to hope it'd be a smooth upgrade
<superm1> that's the spirit in it
<rhpot1991> I'd imagine gutsy is pretty stable at this point what with release happening soon?
<superm1> rhpot1991, well if your gonna go gutsy, wait at least until monday
<superm1> there is a lot of bug fixing activity flying around
<superm1> all week
<therethinker> oh superm1: how is this?
<superm1> you'll download multiple gigabytes this week probably in updates
<therethinker> If there's nothing in wikipedia
<therethinker> it will say !____
<therethinker> Or no?
<rhpot1991> is it still set for october release?
<superm1> therethinker, well i dont think thats a good idea still
<superm1> it will just create more bot spam
<superm1> just if no wikipedia, then no answer
<superm1> rhpot1991, yes
<superm1> 10 days
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> Sounds like a plan ;-)
<therethinker> I might do a Mythbot > (msg ubotu) > wikipedia
<therethinker> but it would always be 1 message
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna mess around some with my old laptop, if I get the update problem fixed or mess with upgrading to gutsy I'll let you know
<therethinker> !linux | therethinker
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-09
<MitoTranin> FYI if anyone is wanting to take a gamble on linux compatibility:  http://www.woot.com/
<MitoTranin> great deal... if it works with linux
<superm1> well why gamble? google it?
<superm1> figure out the hardware it uses
<superm1> chipset wise
<superm1> and query linuxtv.org?
<MitoTranin> it's a brand new card not on the market yet (thus the rocket next to the picture)
<MitoTranin> it's given to woot.com for it's launch...
<MitoTranin> so I don't know how much detail is on the net yet
<superm1> oh i doubt support then
<MitoTranin> it's not of much use to me right now though, as I have zero HD signal at my house for over-the-air and I don't feel like paying for HDTV content anytime soon
<superm1> well too bad i have absolutely no need for another hd tuner
<superm1> i'm happy with 3 :)
<MitoTranin> (actually I've already had a pcHD3000 card and sold it via ebay because I couldn't get enough use out of it)
<MitoTranin> superm1: well... then... go buy that plextor to help me figure out exactly how to get it to work right :)
<MitoTranin> Mr. Moneypants :)
<superm1> haha
<tazgodx> hmmm, only button that i see that doesn't work on my remote is the back/exit button. is there a way to configure that as an esc keypress?
<superm1> tazgodx, its been setup that way as of the latest updates
<superm1> tazgodx, open up mcc and hit regenerate dynamic buttons
<superm1> and restart mythfrontend
<superm1> you need mythbuntu-lirc-generator 0.14-0ubuntu1 for it
<superm1> which was released yesterday
<tazgodx> mcc? :)
* superm1 smacks therethinker 
<superm1> get mythbot working again
<superm1> mythbuntu-control-centre
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, if its does not resovle it let me know specificly
<therethinker> Why?
<therethinker> What'd I do
<therethinker> Oh
<therethinker> Yeah, its getting better
<tazgodx> quick question is there a way i can make mythbuntu output to my VGA instead of only S-Video? cause my TV SUCKS as a TV monitor...
<therethinker> it can now query ubotu privately
<tazgodx> ssh has been my friend for a while on this box
<rhpot1991> use vnc
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> The Mythbuntu Control Centre is a GUI used to configure the system.  From here you can select what kind of system (Backend, Frontend, Both) you want.  You can also install different desktops such as ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop.  Install Plugins.  Configure MySQL.    Set passwords, install proprietary drivers, proprietary codecs, setup remote controls, and a range of other bells and whistles.  MCC is the cat's pajamas.
<rhpot1991> then you don't need to worry about it
<tazgodx> vnc huh
* therethinker smacks foxbuntu
<superm1> therethinker, can you set him up so we can teach him things in irc
<superm1> if he checks to make sure we are who we claim we are and such
<rhpot1991> tazgodx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<tazgodx> is vnc installed by default on mythbuntu, or do i have to install?
<superm1> tazgodx, install it via mcc
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: you can install it via the mcc
<therethinker> superm1: yep, thast my next task
<MitoTranin> that will configure it etc for you too
<rhpot1991> superm1 he only has ssh access right now
<rhpot1991> or thats how I took it
<tazgodx> haha, ok :)
<Daviey> therethinker: You know ubotu's src is avaliable?
<superm1> tazgodx, again make sure that you update to the latest mcc.  0.8-0ubuntu1
<therethinker> Daviey
<therethinker> Yeah
<tazgodx> updateing now
<therethinker> Daviey: Yeah, but I didn't like it
<Daviey> Bloated eh?
<therethinker> Not bloated... just...
<therethinker> It would be awkward to use with my setup
<therethinker> it depended on .cgi's for web pages -- I don't have that setup.
<therethinker> The web thing for mythbot was simple, thanks to django :P
<therethinker> Yeah, so watch this
<therethinker> $0gqwhg0w
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about this
* therethinker does eye gesture
<superm1> and if you do something ubotu knows
<superm1> what happens?
<therethinker> It will say
<superm1> $medibuntu
<therethinker> but I can't think of anything wikipedia knows that ubotu won't :P
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibuntu. Wikipedia: "The Penguin Liberation Front (PLF) provides packages of so-called 'endangered software' - free software with a questionable legal status in some countries - for Linux users and developers." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medibuntu.
<superm1> hm ubotu should have known that before wikipedia did
<therethinker> I know
<superm1> lets try another
<therethinker> But it's a pain...
<superm1> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says:Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<superm1> $automatix
<mythbot> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatix. Wikipedia: "Automatix Inc., founded in January 1980, was the first company to market industrial robots with built-in machine vision." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatix.
<superm1> wha?
<therethinker> Whoa
<therethinker> I think mythbot also responds to !
<therethinker> !therethinker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about therethinker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about this
<superm1> haha.
<tazgodx> haha
<superm1> okay well that needs to change :)
<therethinker> What?! Who deleted me?
<therethinker> YEah
<therethinker> Bugs galore :P
<superm1> $superm1
<mythbot> superm1 is the programmer who is in charge of Mythbuntu.
<foxbuntu> $foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet. tgm4883 wishes he was as leet as foxbuntu.
<foxbuntu> :)
<therethinker> I need to lock you out from changing things :P
<foxbuntu> therethinker, I didnt change anything
<foxbuntu> :)
<Daviey> $Daviey
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about this
<tazgodx> $TazgodX
<therethinker> Aww... you're unloved
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about this
<therethinker> Oh
<therethinker> I forgot to tell you
<therethinker> Whenever you add a command, it must be in all lower case
<tazgodx> should say, "pain in the ass who doesn't do anything but ask questions"
<Daviey> ah
<therethinker> without !, ?, |, ., or .
<therethinker> I'll fix that
<therethinker> $Daviey
<mythbot> Daviey rocks the casbah \o/ and is a Mythbuntu dev
<therethinker> You still need to do that... I fixed just daviey's entry
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, thats not entirely accurate.  You forgot Sony Fanboy
<tazgodx> yeah that too
<rhpot1991> anyone here ever mess with openwrt?
<superm1> yeah i use it
<tgm4883_laptop> i played with it a bit, but went back to ddwrt
<rhpot1991> just ordered this today: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320008&Tpk=wl-500g
<rhpot1991> plan on running openwrt on it
<superm1> seems pretty pricey for a router just to use openwrt
<rhpot1991> I got fed up with this belkin PoS and its randomly dieing anything I do anything intensive
<superm1> ooh but 2 usb's
<rhpot1991> you know it
<rhpot1991> usb hard drive it up then I can run things right on the router
<rhpot1991> also I can experiment with hooking it up to my roomba then too
* superm1 imagines setting up a NAS on a router to keep all recordings at
<rhpot1991> I'm wishful that my printer will be able to be hosted by it
<rhpot1991> out of the box it can do that, but I'm not convinced openwrt will be able to
<superm1> why?
<rhpot1991> driver support
<superm1> cups should be available
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, take a loot at the about page and let me know if I need to fix anything
<rhpot1991> is cups available in openwrt?
<superm1> via x-wrt i thought
<rhpot1991> last time I tried to install this (canon pixma ip8500) in linux things didn't go well
<superm1> never had a router with usb though, so i didn't look into it too much :)
<rhpot1991> I was trying to install amd64 a few years back though, so many things didn't work or weren't available
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, where did this come from? http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/images/usplash.preview.png
<superm1> i didn't know we had a usplash like that :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep :)
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, switch code and m-c-c
<tgm4883_laptop> i pulled it from mythbuntu-artwork per info from foxbuntu
<superm1> and then i think it looks good
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> fixed
<tazgodx> you know what you guys should add to the MCC system services thing, or somewhere, that no-ip.com prog to give you a dynamic IP at all times
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, one more thing.  can you add more space between desktop and m-c-c
<superm1> so the pics don't all overlap
<superm1> height wise
<tgm4883_laptop> the pics or the wording?
<superm1> well lower the m-c-c title
<superm1> and everything else will follow
<superm1> i'd think
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tazgodx> ok superm1, where is the "regenerate dynamic buttons"?
<superm1> on the remote control tab
* DaveMorris hates the way you offer to help some one with a build problem at work even though your off for a couple of days, but they never mail you the details etc for you to sort it out!
<tazgodx> oh, its a checkbox...got it :) thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> fixed again
<superm1> yeah that looks great
* Daviey bed - nn
<superm1> nn
<DaveMorris> night Dav
<DaveMorris> Daviey: even
<foxbuntu_> tazgodx, I found an error in my update (0.14-0ubuntu1) of the lirc-generator...that won't fix your back button...however the error has been resolved in further testing and when we can release 0.15 it will be fixed so you can just generate new keys
<tazgodx> ok, i was gonna say, its still not working
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, okay i'll add that page to m-d-s
<superm1> in a cached variant
<superm1> we're going to need release notes too, since the installer links to them.  but not for at least a week
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop just got back from errands rebooting into myth buntu in one second
<therethinker> Hmm
<therethinker> this is hard
<therethinker> For some reason, it responds to ubotu
<therethinker> which isn't good
<therethinker> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xenocide> superm1 should i use 1366x768 if the tv supports it or just 1280x768?
<tgm4883_laptop> Xenocide, I'm not sure you can use 1366x768
<mythbot> I'm a person
<tazgodx> in MCC if i enable NFS, does that configure anything or just enable it for me to configure?
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop im getting some scan lines too :(
<therethinker> Hey can some one help me test?
<therethinker> Just pop in #mythbot
<pdragon> wow... those hdtv cards are still up on woot.com. they must be spectacular :p
<foxbuntu_> $laga
<mythbot> laga is a programmer from the other side of the ocean for Mythtv. Therefore, it is probably best to not listen to him.
<therethinker> Oh my got
<therethinker> *god
<therethinker> sorry, I didn't mean to switch him quite yet :P
<pdragon> heh... might want to wait a day or two after you think he's ready ;)
<therethinker> I think he's ready ready
<therethinker> I thought he was ready last night :P
<tazgodx> time to try to set up NFS
<therethinker> Hello mythbot!
<mythbot> Hello therethinker.
<therethinker> Should we put something in the room topic about mythbot?
<foxbuntu_> Hi mythbot
<mythbot> Hi foxbuntu_.
<therethinker> Isn't he lovable? :P
<tazgodx> oh, maybe it is set up :)
<foxbuntu_> g'day mythbot
<therethinker> hi mythbot!?
<foxbuntu_> mythbot, do you love laga?
<therethinker> mythbot!?
<therethinker> Stop playing with him D:
<foxbuntu_> hes broken again
<therethinker> No he isn't
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> The Mythbuntu Control Centre is a GUI used to configure the system.  From here you can select what kind of system (Backend, Frontend, Both) you want.  You can also install different desktops such as ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, install plugins, configure MySQL, set passwords, install proprietary drivers, proprietary codecs, setup remote controls, and a range of other bells and whistles.
<therethinker> .gc Mythbuntu
<foxbuntu_> $lovelagalongtime
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<tazgodx> $tazgodx
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "tazgodx", sorry.
* tazgodx cries
<foxbuntu_> $foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet. tgm4883 wishes he was as leet as foxbuntu.
<therethinker> $infect tazgodz
<mythbot> /me takes control of tazgodz's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<therethinker> $infect tazgodx
<mythbot> /me takes control of tazgodx's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<tazgodx> lol
<foxbuntu_> lol
<therethinker> they'res 2 more
<rhpot1991> tazgodx you can set up nfs shares to auto mount in /etc/fstab, thats how I did mine
<foxbuntu_> $crush laga
<tazgodx> yeah, im bout to set that up
<therethinker> yeah, that's how I did it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "crush laga", sorry.
<rhpot1991> I didn't see it mentioned earlier so I wanted to toss it out there
<tazgodx> $poke therethinker
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<pdragon> that cant be right
<tazgodx> too long
<therethinker> Stp[
<therethinker> *Stop
<therethinker> stop trying to figure out the $ commands :P
<therethinker> They're seacrets :P
<tazgodx> haha, someone needs to know then
<therethinker> *guards heavily*
<tazgodx> them
<therethinker> Id do :P
<foxbuntu_> therethinker, I am just gonna look them up
<therethinker> how?
<therethinker> They're not in the DB
<therethinker> They're semihardcoded
<foxbuntu_> $infect therethinker
<rhpot1991> they are at least being nice about it, we would always try to pass rm -rf's to my friends bot and see if it would delete itself
<mythbot> /me takes control of therethinker's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<foxbuntu_> thats how
<therethinker> Okay, lets stop
<foxbuntu_> muwhaaa!
<tazgodx> haha, didn't hardcode a way for it not to be used on you did ya?
<therethinker> rhpo1991 is trying to get help
<foxbuntu_> k
<foxbuntu_> rhpot1991, what did you need?
<therethinker> *rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> I'm not
<rhpot1991> heh
<therethinker> Oh, sorry :P
<pdragon> back to bot abuse!
<therethinker> You're saying things that actually have to do with the channel :P
<therethinker> Noo!
<pdragon> $whack off
<therethinker> I don't want superm1 to ban it
<mythbot> /me whacks off
<rhpot1991> unless someone is gonna fix mythtv.pm missing from feisty
<therethinker> Okay, I'll tell you, just so you stop guessing
<foxbuntu_> off to dinner folks
<foxbuntu_> bye mythbot
<therethinker> $poke pdragon
<mythbot> stabs pdragon violently with a rusty spoon
<pdragon> ouchie
<foxbuntu_> bye mythbot
<Xenocide> tgm4883_laptop im having some dependency problems
<therethinker> $crush foxbuntu
<mythbot> pummels foxbuntu to the ground!!!
<foxbuntu_> $crush laga
<mythbot> pummels laga to the ground!!!
<foxbuntu_> YAY!!!
<therethinker> Sorry,
<therethinker> $crush laga
<mythbot> pummels laga to the ground!!!
<foxbuntu_> YAY!!
<therethinker> NOOWW do it :P
<therethinker> Wait, don't
<therethinker> I don't support this bot abuse >_>
<therethinker> $crush laga
<mythbot> /me pummels laga to the ground!!!
<therethinker> Sorry, can't help self
<foxbuntu_> $poke mythbot
<mythbot> /me stabs mythbot violently with a rusty spoon
<tazgodx> haha
<foxbuntu_> $poke ubotu
<mythbot> /me stabs ubotu violently with a rusty spoon
<tazgodx> poke worked
<therethinker> Yeah
<foxbuntu_> nice work therethinker
<therethinker> I added some, forgot the /me
<therethinker> Thank you :-)
<foxbuntu_> entertainment
<therethinker> Now back to real work
<tazgodx> i had that one, but used a name too long
<tazgodx> :(
<foxbuntu_> be back later...gonna grab a bite
<tazgodx> im really starting to like mythbuntu!
<tazgodx> ty guys! :)
<pdragon> fun ain't it?
<therethinker2> I geues..
<therethinker2> sorry :P
<therethinker2> Hello!
<therethinker2> Do you need help?
<mdmcmull> hey guys, just tried out mythbuntu and tried to play a DVD and it won't play. Looked at the logs, and it says encrypted dvd support is not present... I guess I need to install libdvdcss2 ?
<pdragon> yep
<therethinker2> You can do that in mcc
<tazgodx> tahts in the mcc
<MythbuntuGuest45> superm1 as soon as i install restricted nvidia driver i get that screen cut in half stuff again
<pdragon> oh it's added now?
<mdmcmull> ah, cool.  I'll check the mcc now
<therethinker2> do you know what mcc is? (we're very eager to use our new bot :P)
* therethinker2 is very eager to use bot correctly
<superm1> Xenocide, sounds like a personal problem
<superm1> take a picture
<superm1> and show us
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest45, what resolution?
<Xenocide> 1280x768
<Xenocide> works fine on vesa drivers
<Xenocide> superm1 this is the same setup i used on feisty
<Xenocide> just the lcd tv now
<tgm4883_laptop> what card
<superm1> Xenocide, well like i said the tv can be your issue here
<Xenocide> geforce 6200
<superm1> that's why i wanted to see you try it with a monitor
<Xenocide> why would it work fine with vesa drivers though
<tgm4883_laptop> Xenocide, what driver?
<Xenocide> nvidia glx new
<tgm4883_laptop> use nvidia glx
<Xenocide> let me take a pic then ill try that
<superm1> you can switch over by apt-get install nvidia-glx (that will remove nvidia-glx-new)
<superm1> but yeah i'm curious to see this in action
<tazgodx> are there plans to implement the installation of a serial ir blaster?
<Xenocide> im assuming live cd automatically uses restricted drivers thats why i couldn't use it
<superm1> tazgodx, yeah but its deffered until hardy
<superm1> or deferred even
<superm1> Xenocide, no it doesnt
<superm1> Xenocide, it uses the 'nv' driver
<Xenocide> hm
<tazgodx> until hardy?
<superm1> Xenocide, if you chose safe graphics mode on the cd, it would use vesa
<Xenocide> [IMG] http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v362/xenner/IMG_0330.jpg[/IMG] 
<superm1> tazgodx, ubuntu 8.04
<Xenocide> safe mode crashed all together said can't open tty
<tazgodx> ahhh, they already have the name for it?
<superm1> yeah hardy heron
<Xenocide> installing nvidia-glx now
<Xenocide> see if that works..
<superm1> Xenocide, okay so its not that its cut off
<superm1> its that it is off centre
<Xenocide> well how would i fix that
<superm1> how is it hooked up?
<Xenocide> vga cable to tv
<superm1> go in the tv menu system
<Xenocide> i had the dvi to hdmi but you told me to buy a differen't cable
<superm1> and hit the auto sync focus option
<superm1> most tv's have it for vga
<Xenocide> ok. let me put the old driver back
<superm1> its the equivalent of the "Auto" option on a regular LCD monitor
<tazgodx> ok, i have a few quick problems, but i can live with them i guess. when i close mythtv-frontend, i have like 5 network managers open in my bar.
<therethinker> .weather bos
<Xenocide> auto adjust didnt' seem to work...
<superm1> tazgodx, that's fixed for the RC
<tazgodx> also, i just put in a DVD and it opened an explorer window over mythtv-frontend
<pdragon> tazgodx: there's a bug in for that. fixed for rc. how to fix it is in the bug report
<superm1> tazgodx, that is a trouble though with the dvd, can you file a report on that?
<pdragon> it's actually fixed in an update that's out now. don't know what package but updating fixes it
<superm1> mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> fixes it
<tazgodx> i just updated
<superm1> and network manager
<superm1> the combo of the two
<superm1> you have to rm ~/.cache -rf
<superm1> to get rid of the extras though
<therethinker> I'm going to hit the hay, bye ;-)
<superm1> night therethinker
<therethinker> thanks superm1
<tazgodx> ok so i just have to run "rm ~/.cache -rf" after my update to get those fixes to work?
<superm1> that should be it
<superm1> pdragon, you reported the mplayer issue yesterday right?
<pdragon> yes. i just turned the screensaver off back in xfce and everything worked fine
<superm1> pdragon, well it should also be fixed in the mplayer upload i did yesterday
<superm1> after you told me about it, i decided to investigate it
<mdmcmull> just a comment, I found the option to install libdvdcss2 in mcc, and also w32codecs. But that fails on AMD64 -- it should be w64codecs on that platform :)
<superm1> mdmcmull, yeah therethinker is on it :)
<pdragon> superm1: alright. i'll turn the screensaver back on and update after Heroes is over :)
<mdmcmull> anyhow, libdvdcss2 installed fine now, so I can watch dvds -- thanks so much for the help! :-)
<superm1> oh that's right heroes is tonight
<superm1> i probably won't be able to watch it for a few days though :(
<pdragon> that's what mythtv is for! :)
<tazgodx> hmm, inserting my dvd again, after that command, still opens a window over my mythtv-frontend
<superm1> tazgodx, yeah like i said, we need a bug report on that :)
<superm1> it will have to be investigated still
<Xenocide> superm1 i adjusted it manually, but now my optoins aren't comming up in myth-setup
<superm1> Xenocide, what options
<Xenocide> channels, setup, tuners
<Xenocide> the white ones
<tazgodx> where do i submit bug reports?
<Xenocide> not showing up
<superm1> tazgodx, http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> Xenocide, the text is missing?
<superm1> or what
<tazgodx> report thta bug now
<Xenocide> yes superm1
<Xenocide> if i use the arrows and enter i can get to them, but i know which ones they are from setting it up before
<Xenocide> but no text shows
<superm1> Xenocide, sounds like you are missing msttcorefonts
<Xenocide> it did give me a dependency error earlier
<superm1> what error?
<Xenocide> but i just checked, and those are installed
<Xenocide> it was something with fonts
<superm1> when installign mythbuntu-desktop?
<Xenocide> yes
<superm1> well just because the package is installed doesn't mean the fonts are there
<superm1> msttcorefonts is an installer package
<superm1> that wget's them
<superm1> so if your intarweb wasn't working for some reason
<superm1> momentarily
<superm1> that would be why
<Xenocide> should i --purge it and try to install it again?
<superm1> wouldn't hurt to reinstall it
<Xenocide> well it says it wan'ts to remove backend and frontend to install that :-/
<Xenocide> *remove
<superm1> well then just do apt-get install --reinstall
<superm1> or do it in synaptic even
<superm1> synaptic is installed by default
<Xenocide> alll it did was say all fonts downloaded and installed
<Xenocide> but never fetched anything
<superm1> well your call what to do then
<superm1> you can always purge and reinstall
<Xenocide> i might try that
<tazgodx> how do i get my version information and what versions do you want submitted with that bug report?
<superm1> tazgodx, dpkg -l | grep package
<superm1> will get you the version of that package you have installed
<superm1> send the version of Thunar, and mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> and that should be sufficient
<pdragon> superm1: oh... where is the Myth.pm file at? Ran into this bug when trying to run the channel icons script
<pdragon> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4047
<superm1> guys i've gotta run for a few hours
<superm1> sorry
<pdragon> alright
<superm1> Dawson64, you may want to brign this up on the ivtv mailing list http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3499901#post3499901
<superm1> that looks pretty nasty :(
<pdragon> was that to me?
<pdragon> the nasty comment
<superm1> no pdragon that was to Dawson64
<pdragon> ahh
<superm1> pdragon, do a dpkg -L mythtv-common
<superm1> and you'll find the file
<superm1> gl
<pdragon> alright. cya
<Dawson64> can someone paste that link superm1 left for me?  I signed out & lost it
<pdragon> sec
<pdragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3499901#post3499901
<Dawson64> thankyou
<tazgodx> so, anyone have an jobs for the backend to trnascode a recording to xvid, or divx without the commercials so i can save some space?
<rhpot1991> I was going to make a job to convert to xvid for the ipod and trim comercials
<rhpot1991> but I need to fix my missing mythtv.pm first
<tazgodx> yeah, i saw one for the ipod, but i want normal screen size, cause i don't have a ipod video
<rhpot1991> I saw words about ffmpeg encoding to xvid in the forums let me search again
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346778&highlight=ffmpeg+xvid
<rhpot1991> seems to be what you are looking for
<rhpot1991> my box actually stores everythign as mpeg2, prob cause of my hauppauge cards?
<pdragon> yes, that's the format they record in
<pdragon> i have a pvr-150
<tazgodx> i have a PVR-350
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: the pvr-150 and pvr-350 are identical
<rhpot1991> same here
<tazgodx> mine are stored as mpg, i jsut want to encode it so its a smaller size
<MitoTranin> the only difference is that the 350 has TV-out as well
<rhpot1991> and no they aren't
<MitoTranin> rhpot1991: yes, they are
<rhpot1991> 350 has the output and a slightly better tuner
<MitoTranin> no
<MitoTranin> the tuner is identical
<tazgodx> same tuner, just output
<MitoTranin> the only difference is that the 350 has output added
<tazgodx> MitoTranin is right
<rhpot1991> hmmm I read otherwise
<MitoTranin> as far as input is concerned, they are identical
<tazgodx> i have a 500 being shipped now, just waiting for it. and its jsut 2 150 in one
<MitoTranin> rhpot1991: they have the exact same chipsets and inputs...
<MitoTranin> take away the output of the 350 and they are the exact same
<rhpot1991> alright I trust you
<tazgodx> i bought the 350 cause it came with a remote
<MitoTranin> BUT: do note that there are over a dozen different varrieties of each
<tazgodx> and i didn't see any 150s with a remote
<pdragon> one i got came with a remote but i haven't set it up
<rhpot1991> I thought that the 150's have been through a few different variations
<rhpot1991> my 150 came with a remote, retail box from CC
<pdragon> same here
<MitoTranin> just like there is only one Win95, but technically, there is Win95a, Win95b, win95c
<rhpot1991> gotta make sure its not some repacked HVR1600 though
<MitoTranin> (sorry for the winblowz reference btw)
* MitoTranin goes back into hiding
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I need to get a bigger hard drive for my 2nd backend
<tazgodx> i just finished setting up my LVM on here
<rhpot1991> LVM is the way to go
<tazgodx> i wish it was easier to set up
<rhpot1991> its a bit of a pain
<rhpot1991> I ripped my hair out for a night trying to add a drive
<tazgodx> is nuvexport already installed on mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> I think it might be in contrib
<Xenocide> hey guys i got everything setup but whe ni set my playback aspect ratio to 16/9 i have a black bar on the left hand side, the menus look perfectly
<tazgodx> did you set up a widescreen theme?
<Xenocide> the theme works fine
<Xenocide> its the playback
<tazgodx> oh
<rhpot1991> record resolution not in wide screen?
<Xenocide> um
<Xenocide> i just have it set to the max i could
<Xenocide> 720x480..
<Xenocide> pvr 150's
<rhpot1991> I don't see nuvexport in any packages
<rhpot1991> checked the official ubuntu ones, not sure if there is any sort of package search for the mythbuntu ones
<Xenocide> also anyway to get rid of scanlines on an lcd monitor
<Xenocide> kind of annoying
<tazgodx> there is an lcd checkbox in the setup
<Xenocide> oh really
<Xenocide> that lcd your tlaking about is for displaying info
<Xenocide> not an lcd monitor
<tazgodx> hmm, so if i put a file with multiple audio does it automatically pick one to use? and is there a way to change it?
<pdragon> are you playing with mplayer?
<tazgodx> im not sure what it plays with
<pdragon> mplayer is the default media file player unless you changed it
<tazgodx> than that would be the one
<pdragon> check the manpage for mplayer. there's ways to change the audio & subtitles if they're available
<tazgodx> so does mythbuntu have mplayer commands set up for the remote by default? all i can seem to get to work is skip forward and back
<pdragon> i don't know honestly. i haven't set up a remote yet
<tazgodx> i don't know if i could work this all with my keyboard without a remote
<tazgodx> it would drive me nutz
<pdragon> hehe. i had my own ghetto media center hooked up to my tv before i found this. just to watch tv shows i downloaded
<pdragon> all i used was a keyboard, so i'm used to it
<tazgodx> well, i have a wireless keyboard/mouse combo but i just can't see useing that instead of a mouse, size does matter in that case
<tazgodx> new question, is it possible to give mythweb, a couple different user/pass combos?
<tazgodx> and is there a way i can hide certain videos? :)
<rhpot1991> different users yes
<rhpot1991> hide videos not that I know of
<rhpot1991> unless you hide htem from myth itself
<tazgodx> well that would defy the point of recording them on there
<tazgodx> i guess ill worry about that part later
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythWeb
<rhpot1991> follow the security part there
<rhpot1991> and just do it more than once
<tazgodx> but you can only add usernames?
<tazgodx> not a new password for them?
<rhpot1991> it prompts you for passwords
<rhpot1991> the htpasswd command
<tazgodx> oh well maybe ill set that up next
<tazgodx> :)
<Xenocide> anyone have problems with scan lines on their tv
<rhpot1991> hmmm is there any way of leaving a message in here?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, http://www.geekstir.com/mariopumpkin.html
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: does superm1 go back and read what he missed?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> is there something you needed
<rhpot1991> superm1: I just did a fresh feisty install, installed ubuntu-mythtv-frontend from the ubuntu repos, then added mythbuntu weekly builds, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and now the package is stuck updating here too
<rhpot1991> I talked to him about this problem before, it was happening on 2 of my other boxes and I tried everything, purging mythtv and reinstalling and everything, wont go away
* pdragon cheers
<pdragon> got channel icons working :)
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<pdragon> put the thing about the bug in and add an example
<pdragon> *added
<rhpot1991> I think I just used mythfilldatabase to get my icons
<pdragon> how did you get the icons and icon map to give it?
<rhpot1991> I think I might have used the master_icon.xml file from svn
<rhpot1991> now I am confused
<rhpot1991> I did it then tried the new way which didn't work ended up breaking things then got it working and left it alone
<rhpot1991> I am missing a few icons though
<pdragon> you can run that script with the --find-missing option and it will find them
<rhpot1991> which script?
<pdragon> the one on that page i linked
<rhpot1991> I am missing the perl bindings currently
<rhpot1991> I'll look at it again when I upgrade to gutsy
<pdragon> doh that's right
<tazgodx> anyone know where to go to change the OSD?
<tazgodx> and why mplayer enables a screensaver?
<superm1> tazgodx, update your mplayer
<superm1> i fixed that last night
<superm1> osd is in tv settings
<tazgodx> i added a line to my mplayer config, and it seems to be working
<superm1> well the mplayer update i pushed last night updates the default config
<superm1> you can do it locally too
<tazgodx> i added sothing to my bug
<superm1> yeah i'm not sure about resolving that.
<superm1> update notifier is kinda a necessary evil
<tazgodx> is there a way just to disable it from having a popup telling me i have an update? just show me the icon in the toolbar?
<superm1> try right clicking it in the bar
<superm1> and see if it has such an option
<tazgodx> that one is not as annoying as when i insert the DVD and the explorer window pops up, but its just nice to have it running nice and smooth :)
<tazgodx> so superm1 whats the best way of mounting an iso that i have on this computer and playing it on my mythbox? transfer the iso over to the box and mount there?
<superm1> tazgodx, i might have a fix for yoiu
<superm1> give me a sec
<tazgodx> ok
<tazgodx> im just watching a movie, so i have plenty of time
<superm1> tazgodx, actually some media players can directly play the ISO
<superm1> if its a dvd rip
<superm1> look at bug 150790
<superm1> try the fix i attached to it
<superm1> eh no ubotu answering?
<superm1> !bug 150790
<superm1> $bug 150790
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Launchpad bug 150790 in mythbuntu "explorere window pops up over Mythtv-frontend when DVD is inserted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150790
<superm1> ubotu, you feeling ok?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you feeling ok? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "you feeling", sorry.
<tazgodx> guess not
<tazgodx> about him feeling ok, not th fix. im still rebooting
<tazgodx> hey, it didn't popup. i just had the menu change to the optical disk menu, which is what i wanted :)
<tazgodx> ok here is something i didn't notice before tho, now if i just hit the eject button i get a popup saying unmounting media, once again not a big problem jsut doesn't look good
<superm1> does the popup go away?
<tazgodx> yeah
<superm1> okay as long as it goes away
<tazgodx> yeah i can live with that
<tazgodx> but i did notice that if i choose eject on the optical disk menu, it tells me it failed to eject it, when it actually didn't. everytime
<superm1> i'm going to hold off pushing this change to mythbuntu-default-settings.  let me know anything else you run into and i can push this in a day or two
<superm1> yeah that's a whole different method of ejecting
<tazgodx> ok, thanks
<tazgodx> ok on a different topic, is it possible to get mythbroswer able to play stage6 and youtube videos? i think i asked someone else this
<superm1> i dont know for sure
<superm1> i personally dont use mythbrowser
<superm1> i use my opera on the wii :)
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> i don't have anything but this mythbox so i was hoping to be able to watch videos on the web on it
<superm1> check the mailing list archives for mythtv-users
<tazgodx> and your right, i can just put the iso in myth/videos and it plays :)
<tazgodx> whast the link there?
<superm1> it might just be a matter of installing flashplayer-nonfree or something
<superm1> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users
<rhpot1991> superm1: see what I said about my fresh install?
<superm1> what?
<rhpot1991> superm1: I just did a fresh feisty install, installed
<rhpot1991>             ubuntu-mythtv-frontend from the ubuntu repos, then added mythbuntu
<rhpot1991>             weekly builds, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and now the
<rhpot1991>             package is stuck updating here too
<superm1> yeah i've heard that happening to people
<superm1> didn't find the cause though
<tazgodx> ok, well nothing of importance in the mailing list that i see. but i could get it to work in firefox and then use that as my browser can't i?
<rhpot1991> I'm upgrading it to gutsy as a test before I do my actual mythboxes
<rhpot1991> I'll let you know if that cleans up the problem
<superm1> yeah tazgodx
<superm1> tazgodx, just visit a flash site in ff, and it will install falsh for you
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah it shouldn't exist in gutsy
<superm1> its only on feisty weekly builds
<superm1> for some reason
<rhpot1991> are there gutsy weekly builds?
<superm1> Not right now
<superm1> there is no need for them right now anyway
<rhpot1991> will there be come release?
<superm1> one-two weeks after release yes
<rhpot1991> alright
<superm1> but again, they're not needed right now
<superm1> there are no urgent fixes in them
<superm1> that aren't already in gutsy
<rhpot1991> also if I remove the weekly builds the problem goes away once it starts getting the packages from ubuntu repos instead
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> can a gutsy backend communicate with a feisty one?
<superm1> uae
<superm1> yeah
<rhpot1991> good then I can upgrade one at a time
<superm1> i'm going to upgrade my main frontend right now too.
<superm1> :)
<rhpot1991> its nice and slow
<superm1> well just imagine how the archives are going to be 10 days from now....
<superm1> you'll be glad that you are doing it now
<rhpot1991> I need to find a gap in recordings to do it for the boxes that I am actually using though
<CactusFnord> superm1: I've been using the public beta now since you gave me the link. I'm very impressed.
<superm1> great :)
<CactusFnord> You guys have a good thing going.
<superm1> and there are only more fixes coming in for the rc (if you haven't been apt-get update/upgrading)
<rhpot1991> so is mythbuntu == to myth installed from gutsy now?
<CactusFnord> excellent.
<superm1> well ~=
<superm1> not ==
<superm1> not !=
<CactusFnord> %s/~=/=~/g
<superm1> you'd be silly to just do regular myth on top of gutsy and not do the mythbuntu packages imo
<superm1> but i know there are people that will do that
<rhpot1991> my original install was myth on top of feisty and I'm looking at just upgrading to gutsy
<superm1> that's what my frontend is right now too.  hopefully its an entirely smooth upgrade
<superm1> my other machines are all already gutsy
<tazgodx> i installed mythtv on top of ubuntu, and it took me like 2 full days, i did the mythbuntu beta, and i have more set up. and faster
<superm1> or dapper
<tazgodx> few small twerks im waiting for fixes for. but over all its bad ass
<rhpot1991> being I already have everything configured would I even get anything out of mythbuntu at this point?
<superm1> rhpot1991, well mcc stuff
<superm1> stuff you didn't setup before
<superm1> that mcc can do
<superm1> artwork
<rhpot1991> isn't mcc in gutsy though?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> your upgrading to gutsy are you not?
<rhpot1991> within the next few days
<superm1> and you'll get the new xfce env too
<superm1> rather than openbox
<superm1> so admin stuff is a bit prettier in that regard
<rhpot1991> I have gnome installed :P
<superm1> well that's less fun then
<rhpot1991> I am a gnome fan and I used to randomly use it before it lost its monitor
<superm1> oh i am too
<superm1> just not on a standalone box
<superm1> my dev machines and personal machines are all gnome based
<rhpot1991> does xfce really matter over gnome?
<rhpot1991> I know its a lighter weight
<superm1> its more lightweight
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so quicker startup
<superm1> less memory usage
<superm1> etc
<rhpot1991> but its not like my amd 1900+ is struggling here
<superm1> well its also about the psychological effect from using it
<superm1> you will generally think that somethign that is 'known to be more lightweight' is running faster
<superm1> its a very odd effect
<rhpot1991> just like free food tastes better
<superm1> exactly
<rhpot1991> maybe I'll install the xfce4 package on the 2nd backend and see how it runs
<superm1> so to an outsider, yeah you can say that mythbuntu is mythtv on top of gutsy with some improvements, but when you say that its a whole diff env, and then start to list the differences in the env, the person will view it much differently
<superm1> i'm interested to see how the reviews criticize us post release
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu still doesn't do VLM right?
<superm1> not during the installer unfor
<superm1> post install you can set it up to your hearts desire though
<tazgodx> yeah, but its a pain in the ass :)
<superm1> well its too bad that making an alternate install cd is more difficult than a standard install cd
<superm1> er s/standard/live/
<superm1> you would think it is the other way around
<rhpot1991> s/VLM/LVM/, don't mind my spelling
<tazgodx> can't it just be included in the standard/live?
<rhpot1991> personally its a pain in the ass no matter what
<superm1> well there is a task for it available, so probably 80% of the work to make an alternate disk is done
<rhpot1991> but well worth the effort
<superm1> since the task is shared between both types of disk
<superm1> but there just isn't time to sort out the last 20 percent
<tazgodx> man, saw 3 sucks compared to the first 2, just in case you guys wanted to see it, you can skip it
<superm1> i liked the first one, but felt eh about the second
<superm1> so i didnt bother with the third
<tazgodx> i hated the first one, liked the second
<tazgodx> and this third suck
<tazgodx> s
<rhpot1991> haven't seen the 3rd
<rhpot1991> first was good, 2nd was ok
<rhpot1991> reign over me and 28 weeks later both come out tomorrow(today), both very good
<tazgodx> i want to see 28 weeks later
<tazgodx> 28 days later was great
<tazgodx> just sooo much gore in saw 3, its not the suspense that the first 2 were almost makeing me sick
<tazgodx> $vnc
<tazgodx> !vnc
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tazgodx> why can't i connect to my mythbox with vnc?
<tazgodx> says server isn't running on host machine
<rhpot1991> there is an option you have to enable for it to connect
<tazgodx> i have it enables in the MCC
<rhpot1991> system>preferences>remote desktop
<rhpot1991> allow others to view your desktop
<rhpot1991> and allow others to control your desktop
<rhpot1991> might want to toss a password on it too
<tazgodx> hmm, i don't see that. but in MCC i set that to enable, and i set a password on it there
<superm1> tazgodx, there was a bug in the beta regarding the password that got generated
<superm1> did you generate it after or before beta?
<tazgodx> after, but its not even asking me for a password, says the host isn't running a vnc server
<superm1> restarted X?
<tazgodx> yeah, i just restarted a little while ago
<tazgodx> what viewer should i use to connect? any preferences?
<superm1> xvnc4viewer?
<tazgodx> well that worked
<tazgodx> lol
<tazgodx> guess my viewer just sucked
<tazgodx> what is firefox's application path?
<superm1> /usr/bin/firefox?
<superm1> why?
<tazgodx> i want to make that my default browser instead of mythbrowser
<tazgodx> and that didn't work
<superm1> o
<superm1> that should work
<tazgodx> yeah i thoght so too
<superm1> you sure it didn't launch behind or something?
<tazgodx> but it just gives me a huge blank screen now when i go into web
<superm1> <alt> tab
<superm1> etc
<tazgodx> got it, :)
<tazgodx> thanks
<tazgodx> i wonder if there is a way to make firefox run fullscreen, at all times. no window border
<tazgodx> ill look into that later
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: if you hit F11 it goes into fulscreen mode... not sure how to make it default to that though...
<tazgodx> yeah, i got taht. i wanna make the default fullscreen. but when its full screen as far as i can tell there is no way to close it. so i also need to find a way to close firfox when it is fullscreen
<MitoTranin> alt-f4
<tazgodx> haha slick answer. i just thought of that too
<superm1> tazgodx, there are extentions for that
<superm1> actually
<superm1> and mouse gestures
<superm1> so you can get the extension that makes it start full screen
<superm1> and stay that way
<superm1> and then setup a mouse gesture for down + right
<superm1> to close ff
<MitoTranin> http://www.mouserunner.com/FF_Tips_Full_Screen.html
<tazgodx> this little project is turning out quite nice actually
<tazgodx> sweet, i got it set up that esc. exits firefox :) ok time for bed now, thanks
<pdragon> superm1: ping
<Daviey> pdragon: i suspect he's in bed.. he has a v. late night
<pdragon> ahh ok
<pdragon> well, nothing too important. i can wait til he's back
<solarbaby> Hello World..  Im your newest newbie
<pdragon> hi
<bendailey> solarbaby: hello
<solarbaby> Awesome.. people are actually here and night just ghosts
<solarbaby> Im downloading the iso right now..  Im looking forward to the fun
<solarbaby> kinda surprised to see that there is no official support system in place just yet
<directhex|work> i'll support you for $100 an hour. with real invoices!
<solarbaby> Thats the Spirit!
<solarbaby> I figure I could install MythDora which should be simple as pie, or AbuntuMyth, which just feels a little more fun to me
<solarbaby> whole reason I want myth at this point is to run the python script on my xbox so I can interface with it
<solarbaby> I hope the script works
<solarbaby> anyone running myth with a black xbox?
<pdragon> not i
<solarbaby> it would be more correct to state that I would be only running a front end on the xbox
<solarbaby> but im sure you knew that
* popey has considered running it on his xbox
<popey> but as I have xbmc on there at the moment, and no backend, that will be some time later :)
<solarbaby> xbmc is what I plan to run it from.. with a py script
<popey> didnt know you could do that
<solarbaby> I dunno if the script actually works but they have one
<solarbaby> I'll try to find reference to it
<foxbuntu> the only thing Myth should do to/with a MS product is destroy it
<foxbuntu> :)
<foxbuntu> but thats just me
<foxbuntu> $foxbuntu
<mythbot> foxbuntu is a mythbuntu dev, he is leet. tgm4883 wishes he was as leet as foxbuntu.
<solarbaby> type xbmc mythtv.py into google and see what comes up
<foxbuntu> solarbaby, what is it supposed to do? I know there has been alot of chatter about xbox stuff
<solarbaby> the python script will allow you to schedule recordings with mythtv, and lookup shows you've already recorded with full descriptions.. and of course play the media..
<solarbaby> I hope it allows you to stream live televsion
<foxbuntu> solarbaby, I am not sure how that would work unless you are running the xbox linux
<solarbaby> the XBMC crew is working on porting XBMC to linux, and I assume they are going to be getting mythtv all setup.. but they are far from finished
<solarbaby> foxbuntu: thats the second option
<solarbaby> looks like people have made this work with knopmyth but I see no mention with ubunto myth
<pdragon> still pretty new compared to knopmyth. maybe try posting in the forums and see if anyone else is working on it?
<solarbaby> I plan on it
<solarbaby> I'll give this project a few days before going over to Knopmyth
<solarbaby> maybe I'll just create disc images and go back and forth
<pdragon> can always multi-boot
<tgm4883> solarbaby, someone is, or did at one point.  His name is Xentium.  though im not sure on the spelling
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, did you see the numbers from yesterday
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, indeed I did
<foxbuntu> very nice
<tgm4883> very very nice
<tgm4883> whoa, i think I know why we got so many hits yesterday, let me check something
<tgm4883> nope, most from distrowatch
<keescook> superm1: back, you were looking for me?
<tgm4883> for anyone thats interested http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/10/mythbuntu-turni.html
<pdragon> nice
<tgm4883> we also showed up here, where we got many of our visits from yesterday http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20071008
<tgm4883> and if anyone wants to digg mythbuntu stories http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_Turning_Ubuntu_Into_A_DVR_System
<SpudDogg> does 7.10 include serial port IRBlaster support?
<Daviey> believe so
<superm1> hi keescook
<keescook> hiya superm1
<superm1> keescook, i was gonna follow up with you on that mail, and before you were going to commit anything ask if you had some ideas for the last lirc bug that was opened
<superm1> regarding race conditions
<keescook> superm1: ah, yeah, saw that over the weekend, I will get to it today.
<foxbuntu> superm1, should I commit those fixes from last night for m-l-g?
<superm1> foxbuntu, sure
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok...0.15 is up
<foxbuntu> rev 20
<pdragon> superm1: still around?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> whats up?
<pdragon> found a work-around to get the channel icon script in the svn working
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<pdragon> posted it in there
<rhpot1991> pdragon you should put that in the ubuntu mythtv wiki too
<superm1> ah cool.
<rhpot1991> superm1 how'd the gutsy upgrade go?
<rhpot1991> mine seemed to work out, frontend connected to the backend, then I went to sleep
<superm1> rhpot1991, well all but one thing worked out
<superm1> this is a pxe boot/nfs root setup
<superm1> so you dont want network manager installed
<superm1> you can't let it give up an ip address to manage by nm
<superm1> so the feisty->gutsy upgrade was fine, but installing mythbuntu, i had to manually remove network manager
<pdragon> too many wikis! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MythBuntu
<pdragon> can't really put that in the fiesty wiki tho cause fiesty doesn't have Myth.pm
<rhpot1991> thats a bug that should get fixed though
<superm1> if they get it fixed very quickly upstream, we can get it in still, but that will have to be a very fast fix
<pdragon> superm1: is that channel_icons.pl script something that will be included with mythbuntu?
<superm1> pdragon, it's not a priority at this point
<pdragon> superm1: i'll try and write up a HowTo for the Mythbuntu wiki and if/when a Gutsy MythTV one comes out. If you see the bug I mentioned has been fixed, let me know and I'll update the entry
<keescook> superm1: the 16_lirc-gpio.dpatch seems to contain a lirc.hwdb diff...
<keescook> superm1: wait, is that the fix?
<superm1> keescook, yeah
<superm1> because we can't use lirc_gpio
<superm1> the fallback is dev/input
<keescook> okay, cool.
<superm1> at some point a wiki write up needs to be put in place to explain how to  use dev/input though
<superm1> because the maintainer scripts at this point don't have a way to query for devices
<superm1> and figure out with /dev/input/eventX needs to be used
<keescook> okay, looks fine to me.
<keescook> superm1: hm, might be able to slip it into post-RC.  I'll try then.
<superm1> keescook, okay cool good
<laga> *yawn*
<therethinker> I'm here
<therethinker> I'm reading my feeds, then I'll get to work
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> Now to do the codec thing
* laga installs mythbuntu...
<therethinker2> $whack laga
<mythbot> /me whacks laga
<laga> $slap
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "A slap or 'smack' is a broad stroke made with the flat open hand, as opposed to a punch that is made with a closed fist." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slap
<laga> $fist
<therethinker2> $slap laga
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "A fist is a hand that has the fingers curled into the palm and the thumb retracted." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fist
<mythbot> /me slaps laga
* therethinker2 chuckles
<laga> $deflower therethinker2
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker2> $infect laga
<mythbot> /me takes control of laga's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<therethinker2> Muhahaha
<therethinker2> $daily laga
<mythbot> /me turns laga into a frog.
<therethinker2> Eh? closest thing to nice
<laga> $daily therethinker2
<mythbot> /me turns therethinker2 into a frog.
<laga> boring
<therethinker2> I know... I lacked inspiration
<therethinker2> I plan to change it daily...
* therethinker2 laughs, YEAH RIGHT :P
<therethinker2> Like I'll remember..
<therethinker2> Although, I need some good ones... they're all evil
<therethinker2> Okay, can someone on a x64 test this?
<therethinker2> I'll commit it
<laga> the locale fix?
<therethinker2> Yeah
<laga> i have a x64, but i cant use it at the moment. monitor/keyboard is hooked up to a different box
<therethinker2> Yeah, I'm on a x64 computer... but I use x86
<therethinker2> The compatabilty sucks most the time
<therethinker2> Oh wait, I thought this was the dev channel >_>
* therethinker2 moves to dev channel
<laga> well, it's not like you can try ubiquity on a real install. would have to do it in a VM, and virtualbox does not support 64 bit guests
<therethinker2> I assumed VM wouldn't let you do a x64VM on a x86 host :P
<superm1> vmware allows 64 bit guests though i thought
<therethinker> superm1: well, I can't change the channel
<therethinker> I have it set up where I have a cable line to my tuner
<therethinker> I need to set the external change command, right?
<superm1> you using an external changer?
<therethinker> no
<superm1> well then hit the appropriate channel change keys :)
<therethinker> it doesn't work
<laga> fix it
<therethinker> It *says* it changed channels, but it didn't
<therethinker> $slap laga
<laga> anjd/or take a look at the log files
<mythbot> /me slaps laga
<therethinker> Hmm... logfiles... where? :P
<laga>  /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<laga> frontend: start it in a terminal
<therethinker> yeah, hold on
<therethinker> Nothing in there
<therethinker> I started backend in a terminal, and  nothing interesting
<laga> when you try to change channels?
<therethinker> Yep
<therethinker> It thinks its changing
<laga> can you put the log in a pastebin?
<therethinker> They'res nothing in the log. period
<laga> in mythtv-setup, did you link your video source to your tv card's input?
<therethinker> Yep
<therethinker> Wait, no
<therethinker> is the video source the XMLTV thing?
<laga> just check "input connections"
<laga> .
<laga> <- reboot
<therethinker> I'm opening up mythtv setup
<therethinker> what?
<therethinker> Yeah, I didn't have any video sources
<therethinker> Wait, can I use the EIT?
<laga> not with analog cable.
<therethinker> Damn,
<therethinker> oh well
<therethinker> I added it, and as I'm doing the scan, I'm getting all the channels now :-)
<therethinker> Rather than just 2-13 :D
<therethinker> Its skipping a few, but nothing important...
<therethinker> Wait, still no
<therethinker> still stuck, still B/w
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<solarbaby> anyone know if that python script that lets the xbox connect to mythtv as a frontend, anyone know if it works?
<solarbaby> how could you live with just 5 games? my xbox has 14 thousand ;)
<solarbaby> I can't imagine i'll play many of those old comodore 64 games again, but just having them and loading them from time to time is a really blast from the past
<tgm4883> omg! alt+F4 = space
<solarbaby> uh uh
<solarbaby> Wow hold down the power button for 5 seconds and you get free ring tones~!
<tgm4883> sweet
<solarbaby> heheh
<camelreef> morning all
<MitoTranin> morning
<camelreef> laga, still online ?
<camelreef> oh well...
<MythbuntuGuest21> got a problem
<MythbuntuGuest21> I need to setup my program guide but dont know how
<MythbuntuGuest21> can someone help me?
<MythbuntuGuest08> anyone here?
<MythbuntuGuest08> I need help
<directhex|work> state your problem and if someone's awake, they might answer
<MythbuntuGuest08> I need to setup my program guide on mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest08> all of my channels I get say "adding channel 2" for example
<DaveMorris> how are you getting the chanel guide data?
<MythbuntuGuest08> I am not
<MythbuntuGuest08> I need to know how
<DaveMorris> where do you live?
<MythbuntuGuest08> I just scan the channels and started watching tv
<MythbuntuGuest08> us
<MythbuntuGuest08> houston texas to be exact
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, maybe mythtv-setup needs to force wizard-style use. everyone seems to ignore the middle steps
<MythbuntuGuest08> I thought I followed all the steps
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure if they have EIT over there, otherwise you need to use schedules direct.
<directhex|work> step 3 is where you set up guide data. what did you pick?
<MythbuntuGuest08> schedules direct
<DaveMorris> I'm afraid I know nothing about schedules direct
<MythbuntuGuest08> ok
<DaveMorris> I however know you need to have paid for an account
<directhex|work> nor i. wait until the americans are awake. and ask in #mythtv-users instead - you'll get more response, and your problem isn't ubuntu related
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, there's a 7 day trial, at least whilst getting things working
<DaveMorris> oh, shows how much I know ;)
<DaveMorris> I best start work now though
<MythbuntuGuest08> thanks for the try at helping
<MythbuntuGuest08> they want you to pay to get the listings
<directhex|work> there are 2 (if memory serves) companies in the US which generate listings data
<directhex|work> they charge an obscene sum of money for their data
<MythbuntuGuest08> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest08> it is insane
<directhex|work> there are a number of resellers of the data, who charge a low fee for a subscription to the listings data
<directhex|work> and larger companies place a version of the data on web pages, but those are difficult to extract data from (and it's usually a violation of the t&c to do so)
<DaveMorris> I though schedules direct was only around $7 a year
<DaveMorris> sorry $20 a year
<DaveMorris> thats still very cheap imo
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, that's almost three pints! :o
<DaveMorris> around 80p a month
<DaveMorris> how much did a copy of radio times you used to buy a wek/month cost?
<directhex|work> RT is about 70p i think
<directhex|work> a week
<DaveMorris> personally I just use the transmitted one here in the UK
<directhex|work> i just switched from EIT to RT
<DaveMorris> I did use RT but it screwed up my db badly once, never went back
<laga> re
<laga> mcc rocks
<laga> :)
* laga still needs to get a number of tweaks in, though
<solarbaby> Hello
<laga> hi solarbaby
<solarbaby> Hey..  was hoping to get a little advice.. I downloaded the newest version of Mythbuntu and the installer crashes at 14% format
<laga> "crashes"? do you get a backtrace?
<solarbaby> I dont think so..  it immediate shifts to 14% completed after about 1 second and then no hard drive activity and a complete system crash.. screen just stays exactly the same
<laga> can you move the mouse?
<solarbaby> dont think so..
<laga> can you verify, or did you reboot that computer?
<solarbaby> rebooted the computer.. I've been through this 3 times.. im convinced its crashing out
<solarbaby> I just booted up with Ubuntu to log into irc and talk to you now.. I have the live boot cd.. should I use this to format?
<laga> sounds like broken hardware to me, or the infamous unionfs issues..
<laga> um
<laga> do you have a regular ubuntu gutsy disk?
<solarbaby> the website sez dont worry there is a work around for unionfs and offers no info on it
<solarbaby> yes.. im booted with that regular disk at the moment
<laga> hum
<laga> can you try to install the regular gutsy disk? no worries, you can convert ubuntu into mythbuntu in no time using the control centre
<solarbaby> that was my hopes..  yeah..  as soon as I figure out how to do it right
<laga> if it works, file a bug against mythbuntu. if it doesnt work, file a bug against ubuntu ;))
<solarbaby> this really puts a damper on installing it in 20 minutes
<solarbaby> hehe
<laga> when i installed it yesterday, i had to cope with a faulty memory stick and a fauly IDE cable first...
<laga> bah, trying to compile sisctrl for this vga chip. and it doesnt really work.
<solarbaby> yuck.. sorry to hear that
<solarbaby> I decided to throw in the towl on gbpvr for something better.. I just hope I get it working
<solarbaby> I really want something that works with my xbox's better then gbpvr ever would
<laga> word is that xbmc + mythtv works well, or mythfrontend on the xbox itself
<laga> if you're in the US, you're really lucky
<solarbaby> yeah im in the US
<laga> i had to fiddle a lot to get my analog channel lineup working. bah
<solarbaby> and I was hoping to actually use a MythTV python script launched from XBMC
<laga> yeah, good luck. :)
<laga> xbmc must be nice
<solarbaby> we dont have the free labs.zap2it anymore.. now we have to pay for something.. bah..  but I still get use of the screen scraper that takes its info from zap
<solarbaby> XBMC is the nicest piece of software I've ever used before
<frink_> yo
<frink_> madness
<solarbaby> Hiya Fink
<solarbaby> sorry
<solarbaby> Frink
<laga> solarbaby: bah, paying for schedules direct is good for your soul ;)
<solarbaby> I think your right.. and I will
<solarbaby> it'll be dependable and worth it
<solarbaby> before I pay though, I must have a PVR I like
<laga> solarbaby: theres a free 7 day trial
<solarbaby> right on.. didn't know that
<laga> do you get your channel line up  for your area if you use the screen scraper?
<solarbaby> Yeah I do
<solarbaby> its awesome
<laga> nice
<solarbaby> you sign up for an account at zap2it the new site..  and then you prefence your channel linup..  and then you tell the scraper what your user and pass is and it gets everything you selected
<laga> i was gonna write a screen scraper for my cbale co's website to get me my channel lineup. too bad my perl sucks
<solarbaby> mine too
<laga> well, i almost got it working. but i couldnt wrap my head around any of the html parsers out there, and my regexp foo is a bit weak
<solarbaby> I guess I should figure out how to install ubuntu now
<solarbaby> brb
* laga downloads a binary package of sisctrl
<laga> the GF better likes mythtv.
<laga> hum, that was easy. the binary packages just installed :)
<solarbaby> Alright..  Ubuntu is installing..
<solarbaby> I hope this is as easy as you say
<solarbaby> this one just passed 14% formated
<solarbaby> Frink I believe I remember where I heard your name before.. there was a really cool movie..  damn if I can remember the name but Frink was some kind of Magical creature
<laga> care bears?
<solarbaby> affraid not
<solarbaby> I wanna say it was some Sorcerer or Magician type movie..  one of the biggies like Exalibur or something
<laga> hum, tv stays blank. bah.
<directhex|work> professor frink professor frink he'll make you laugh he'll make you think
<solarbaby> cute
<directhex|work> simpsons
<directhex|work> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Frink
<solarbaby> I'd probably be alot better at installing this tonight if I were stoned
<solarbaby> oh well.. i'll have to make due sober
<solarbaby> It is time for my installation journey to begin.. I'll see you all later
<solarbaby> Alright I'm ready for a little help here..  I "Believe" I need to install ivtv in order to get my Hauppauge 350 up and running..  ivtv-fb (PVR350 specific) requires that you enable the following kernel
<solarbaby> config options: Go to 'Device drivers -> Graphics support'. Enable 'Support for frame
<solarbaby> I really dont know how to do this at all :)
<solarbaby> Any help is greatly appreciated I am kinda swimming in this at the moment
<bendailey> solarbaby: those options are for compiling your own kernel
<solarbaby> I knew I was reading the wrong thing
<solarbaby> what do you suggest I do? do you have a really nice walk through you can point me too?
<bendailey> solarbaby: have you done apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade yet?
<solarbaby> damn.. no I totally forgot about that
<tgm4883> frink_, ping
<bendailey> solarbaby: the 2.6.22 kernels should have the ivtv stuff already
<bendailey> after dist-upgrade let me know what you get you may just need an additional module
<solarbaby> Ok this is going to sound totally classic, but I just installed ubuntu and I can't su to root it sez my password isn't right
<laga> use sudo
<directhex|work> ubuntu doesn't use a classic root account
<bendailey> solarbaby: ^^^^^^^
<solarbaby> oh
<bendailey> man those guys are fast :)
<directhex|work> use "sudo somecommand"
<solarbaby> Thanks! your life savers you are
<directhex|work> if you really want to, "sudo bash" is pretty much the same end result as "su"
<bendailey> solarbaby: sudo -i
<laga> or sudo su - ;)
<solarbaby> yeah im really liking the people on this channel your awesome
<tgm4883> Has anyone seen frink around?  I've been looking for him for a couple days
<directhex|work> professor frink professor frink he'll make you laugh he'll make you think
<solarbaby> sudo bash is for me.. Im just used to putzing around like an idiot on the root account
<solarbaby> frink was talking in here about 3 hours ago
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> where does he live?
<solarbaby> sudo su.. there ya go
<tgm4883> europe?
<bendailey> solarbaby: sudo -i gives you an interactive root shell I guess it is equivalent to sudo bash ???
<laga> 16:37 [freenode]  -!- frink_ [i=1001@areyouwantingfaster.internetserviceprovidings.in] 
<laga> wth :)
<laga> yes, i know my clock is wrong
<tgm4883> laga, next time you see frink in here can you get a status update on rsync.  I seem to just miss him.
<tgm4883> in.  India?
<directhex|work> run ntp or your recordings will be wrong! aaaargh!
<solarbaby> bendailey: Alright..  it turns out I didn't need any updates from apt
<solarbaby> bendailey: I suppose Synaptic Package Manager took care of that stuff for me
<laga> tgm4883: yes. (or shoot him an email?)
<laga> directhex|work: this is not a mythtv box
<tgm4883> do you have his email?
<laga> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> me neither
<tgm4883> I bet superm1 does
<directhex|work> is it not on his launchpad profile?
<bendailey> solarbaby: apt-cache search ivtv
<laga> some minor tweaks for tv-out aside, i think the mythtv box for the GF is ready.
<tgm4883> wheres mythbot to do my dirty work?
<bendailey> what does that give you?
* tgm4883 smacks directhex|work 
<laga> can someone summon foxbuntu? i need to know how to escape "Back/Exit" in my lircrc proerly
<laga> properly
<tgm4883> sure
<tgm4883> witches and goblins and snake and frogs
<tgm4883> summon foxbuntu from the depths of the logs
<solarbaby> bendailey: ivtv-fb (PVR350 specific) requires that you enable the following kernel
<tgm4883> muahahahaha
<solarbaby> config options: Go to 'Device drivers -> Graphics support'. Enable 'Support for frame
<directhex|work> solarbaby, you don't want to use ivtv-fb. really.
<laga> tgm4883: rotfl. weirdo :)
<solarbaby> If I can get by doing the easist and best way you recommend im all for it
<directhex|work> solarbaby, what exactly is the problem?
<solarbaby> I just installed Ubuntu an hour ago and I noticed I dont have the Hauppauge 350 showing up in my hardware list
<solarbaby> Im not very good with the hardware side of linux.. so this really stumps me
<bendailey> solarbaby: what "hardware list" ?
<solarbaby> Clicking System, Prefrences, Hardware List
<tgm4883> solarbaby, do lspci in the terminal and post the output to pastebin
<solarbaby> Ok
<solarbaby> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/d198b8f9f
<directhex|work> 02:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<solarbaby> that means its working doesn't it?
<solarbaby> sorry im a real newbie to this side of linux..  heh
<directhex|work> it means the hardware is detected
<solarbaby> well thats a good sign.. I dunno if im ready to go ahead and start with the install of MythTV yet or check other things first
<directhex|work> it doesn't neccessarily mean the driver's loaded though
<solarbaby> ah
<tgm4883> i think it's fine
<tgm4883> you could always test
<tgm4883> is this a gutsy install?
<solarbaby> by doing what?
<solarbaby> yes
<directhex|work> try "dmesg | grep ivtv"
<tgm4883> cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<directhex|work> or that i suppose
<solarbaby> heh ok i'll start with the top
<directhex|work> "ivtv: Initialized WinTV PVR 350, card #1" would be a good message to see at the bottom of that dmesg output
<tgm4883> ls | grep video do this first
<tgm4883> so we know we have the right vid device
<tgm4883> ls | grep video
<directhex|work> tgm4883, try again
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> whoops
<solarbaby> Happy Days it looks like it works..  please take a look http://pastebin.com/d1fa8654d
<tgm4883> ls | grep /dev/video
<tgm4883> good catch directhex|work
<directhex|work> 2.6.20? you're on feisty, not gutsy
<solarbaby> Oops
<directhex|work> but it's loading the firmware for you
<directhex|work> so it works
<directhex|work> well. should damn well work
<tgm4883> it's built into feisty too
<solarbaby> Sweeet!
<solarbaby> Thank God, and Thank you Folks as well
<solarbaby> I am ready to install Myth
<tgm4883> !guides
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guides - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<tgm4883> there ya go
<solarbaby> IM already there.. but they didn't explain the Tuner Card stuff
<solarbaby> you guys did a great job of that though..
<tgm4883> it doesn't need to explain much about the pvr cards as support is built in
<solarbaby> they certainly didn't update the guide on labs.zap2it.com
<solarbaby> (tapping foot)
<tgm4883> solarbaby, your right.  We didn't
<solarbaby> I have a work around for that
<solarbaby> its not a very good one either.. but its called zap2xml
<tgm4883> thats ok, i like SD
<solarbaby> yeah just another one of those pesky scrapers but it works.. dunno how to incorp it into myth though
<solarbaby> SD I haven't used yet..  I really should sign up for my demo account
<tgm4883> yea you should
<directhex|work> solarbaby, with difficulty. you could try schedulesdirect for the trial period, and decide whether it's worth the trivial price
<solarbaby> with difficulity eh?
<tgm4883> or you could just be a man and sign up ;)
<solarbaby> heh.. is it only $20 a year yet?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> !schedulesdirect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedulesdirect - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> oh well
<solarbaby> sweet..
<DaveMorris> $schedulesdirect
<DaveMorris> where is that mythbot
<frink_> yo
<laga> foxbuntu: hey
<tgm4883> frink_, whats the status on rsync?
<laga> foxbuntu: what magic did you have to do to escape Back/Exit properly?
<tgm4883> see laga, told you I could summon him
<laga> heh
<frink_> tgm4883: Oh I duno status, superm1 admins it all innit..
* frink_ is a hardware/network jockey
<tgm4883> ah
<foxbuntu> laga, actually turns out I was escaping it and didn't did to
<laga> foxbuntu: ah. well, cause i have "    button = Back/Exit
<laga> "
<laga> and its no worky.
<tgm4883> bendailey, ping
<foxbuntu> laga, thats strange
<foxbuntu> I actually don't have a remote to test the actual button
<tgm4883> frink_, could bendailey do it?
<foxbuntu> laga, in your lircd.conf is the button name actually Back/Exit?
<laga>           Back/Exit                0x00000000000017DF
<laga> btw, this was not generated using the latest mlg probably
<laga> but it looks sane, still
<tgm4883> frink_, bendailey, i gotta run.  Back on in about an hour.  Shoot me an email (or an email to the list) and let me know what you two decide.  I'm checking with superm1 to see if he was planning on doing it or going to delegate it to someone else
<foxbuntu> laga the latest is 0.15 unless superm1 hasn't pushed that to archive yet
<foxbuntu> then its 0.14
<foxbuntu> but on the other side that should work
<foxbuntu> unless the lircrc doesn't properly escape that button type
<foxbuntu> with the '/' in there
<foxbuntu> laga, did you restart lirc after you generated the new config?
<laga> foxbuntu: it has been restarted several times by now.
<foxbuntu> laga, just checking
<laga> k
<laga> im not upset ;)
* laga tries to have sisfb loaded from initramfs.
<laga> too bad that everything has to default on PAL when i have a NTSC TV set
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<camelreef> hello all
<camelreef> laga, remember my OSD size issue yesterday?
<camelreef> not OSD GUI
<camelreef> but GUI
<camelreef> Ihope you did not lose sleep over it...
<camelreef> my kid played with the TV's remote and had changed the zoom setting....
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<superm1> haha
<camelreef> he is now dead and is being eated by rodents outside
<superm1> nice job
<camelreef> sorry :o/
<camelreef> I can;t believe I first searched through logs and changelogs forst....
<superm1> i've got the same problem, i forget that there are low tech solutions and jump to conclusions
<camelreef> anyway, ttyl
<pdragon> heh.. i've gotten so used to linux's hover window focus it's been driving me nuts not having it at work where i have to use Windows
<pdragon> TweakUI has an option to let Windows do it :)
<laga> re
<laga> claydoh: re
<laga> err, camelreef..
<laga> <- confused. sorry.
<tgm4883_laptop> someones been drinking again
<laga> no, been outside
<laga> SCARYSCARYSCARY
<tgm4883_laptop> that is scary
<pdragon> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> outside needs internet
<superm1> pdragon, that's configurable
<superm1> most distros turn that off by default though
<pdragon> ubuntu with gnome has it on by default
<pdragon> i like it
<superm1> no it doesn't?
<superm1> unless things have changed
<superm1> recently
<pdragon> i never turned it on and it's always had it
<pdragon> just the focus change. doesn't bring the window forward
<superm1> hm interesting, still didn't even think that was on
<tgm4883_laptop> yes is does
<tgm4883_laptop> focus change rocks
<superm1> oh god that's annoying
<superm1> i'm glad i have that off
<pdragon> it does have a slight delay. at first the Windows setting didn't and yes, that was annoying
<pdragon> that's adjustable too tho thankfully
<pdragon> now i can just leave my chat as only slightly visible on the bottom of my screen, but still be able to type it in without bringing the whole thing forward and covering my other windows
<solarbaby> is anyone using the USBUIRT?
<solarbaby> I ask because im still installing Myth and im not sure if I should tell it i'll be using lirc or something else that works
<laga> what is an USBUIRT?
<laga> and what drivers are there?
<solarbaby> Its a very simple usb device that transmits IR signals
<pdragon> http://www.usbuirt.com/
<pdragon> i think it's a pretty standard device as far as mythtv support from what i've read
<solarbaby> I've installed their windows drivers before..  and Ubuntu knows I have a USBUIRT.. its the config of Myth im concerned about
<pdragon> haven't done it myself tho
<solarbaby> this could very well be the most advanced part of install
<pdragon> yeah i haven't gotten around to trying to set up a remote yet myself. got everything else working that i wanted
<solarbaby> hehe..  I can understand
<pdragon> just use a wireless keyboard for now
<solarbaby> I paid $50 for this little device.. I'd love to use it
<tushyd> hey, anyone know if I could use an xbox 360 hddvd drive in Ubuntu?
<therethinker> hello mythbot
<mythbot> Hi therethinker.
<tgm4883_laptop> hello therethinker
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I was making sure it worked... it just died for no reason
<laga> hey therethinker
<laga> therethinker: did you fix the locale error in ubiquity?
<therethinker> Oh, in ubiquity
<tgm4883_laptop> im really back this time bendailey
<therethinker> :P
<solarbaby> Lirc is confusing stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> so the script just segments by country?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. installing  ubuntu-mythtv-frontend , on this box decided to gernate its own mysql database/password.. dident ask me about the BACKEND i wanted it to connect to. :)
<laga> Dr_willis: you probably installed mythtv-database, too?
<laga> anyways, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Dr_willis> i installed the.. letssee...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend - Metapackage to setup and configure a "Frontend" profile of MythTV.
<laga> file a bug then ;)
<directhex> Dr_willis, what did you istall it with?
<Dr_willis> apt-get install ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<Dr_willis> there we go..  reconfigured the -common and it took the right info.
<directhex> hm, not sure why that would happen then
<superm1> that's normal behavior
<superm1> most people don't need to do that
<Dr_willis> yea - it dident ask to configure it the first time.
<superm1> so we hide it from them
<superm1> but those that do need it, can reconfigure that method
<Dr_willis> lets see if this puppy works. :)
<laga> will those who need it know how to do that?
<Dr_willis> I was going through trying dpnk-reconfigure on the bits. :) wasent sure what one to reconfigure.
<directhex> high priority debconf question of some kind?
<Dr_willis> also i  lost the message it said what to run.. since i had to logoiut to change the mythtv group for my user.
<Dr_willis> egads - prescaling theme images is slow on this box.. and its my HIGHend box. :)
<superm1> directhex, well it used to be high priority
<superm1> directhex, but we dropped it down to hide it from people
<superm1> Dr_willis, just the first time
<directhex> zomg! dumbing down teh loonicks!
<laga> directhex: rotfl
<Dr_willis> The Mythbuntu box  i set up the other day. went smoothly. :) just that little hickup here.
<Dr_willis> here we go.. lets see whqt toons i recorded last night
<Dr_willis> Doh. Unable to initilize video.
<Dr_willis> Hmm the preview is showing.
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the twinview i got going is confusing things.
<superm1> directhex, if you look at the forums at how many people got confused and started putting the wrong stuff in those boxes, you'd see why we did that :)
<superm1> Dr_willis, shouldn't.
<directhex> superm1, so... dumbing down for the dumb then :)
<Dr_willis> aha the hostname in database config is wrong. its localhost. when it should be my 'mythbox'
<beavis> Is it possible to remove all unneeded things that were installed by the default gutsy installation with mythbuntu somehow?
<Dr_willis> bummer.. still unable to initilize video.
<directhex> beavis, packages you don't need you mean?
<laga> beavis: remove ubuntu-desktop and friends?
<laga> use deborphan?
<beavis> directhex, packages a simple frontend doesn't mean
<laga> dont break anything KTHX? :)
<beavis> need
<directhex> beavis, well, deborphan, but good luck. just how certain are you something isn't needed?
<beavis> I only need the frontend packages so all the things gutsy installed aren't necessary there
<directhex> well, remove ubuntu-desktop, run deborphan, and pray. that ought to work
<directhex> or pehaps some aptitude voodoo
<laga> aptitude should remove unneeded packages automagically
<beavis> OMG this doesn't sound like something I want to do ;)
<laga> not sure if that works for ubuntu-desktop
<laga> beavis: if you dont believe in god, you can leave out the "pray" part
<beavis> what about the services gutsy starts automatically?
<laga> remove them if you dont need them
<directhex> yeah, you don;t need cups really
* laga suppresses a joke about boobs
* therethinker hopes laga doesn't say "$boobs"
<laga> $boobs
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "The term breast refers to the upper ventral region of an animals torso, particularly that of mammals, including human beings." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boobs
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Well I connect to my mythbackend now, i get the recorded shows shown, and even see a little preview/thumbnail of the show. I go to play it get 'error can not initilize video' -   any suggestions as to where to trouble shoot first?
<laga> Dr_willis: what kind of hardware is this?
<Dr_willis> nvidia 8800gtsxxx video card.   AMD AM2 6000 CPU.
<laga> eek
<laga> that's a nice frontend.
<Dr_willis> I am using twinview.. but ive used that befor  on the other box.
<Dr_willis> The backend is in the basement. :) its my old box now.
<Dr_willis> also using compiz.
<laga> start mythfrontend in  a terminal, try to play a recording and check in the terminal
<laga> and you might wanna disable compiz
<Dr_willis> yea.i enabled logging.. looking at them now.
<Dr_willis> compiz and mythtv works together nicely on the backend machine. :)
<Dr_willis> it has a Nvidia 6800
<laga> i have no clue what you are doing with high end video cards in these boxes ;)
<directhex> 6800 ain#t high end, it's antique!
<Dr_willis> for a back end. :)  its good.
<Dr_willis> My old mythtv box had a 5200
<Dr_willis> its now the spare front end.
<laga> my backend does not even have a VGA card ;)
<laga> it's still drawing like 90W :/
<Dr_willis>  (BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied))
<Dr_willis> that looks bad..
<Dr_willis> 2007-10-10 15:59:14.772 VideoOutputXv Error: Failed to create XVideo Buffers.
<Dr_willis> X Error: BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter) 167
<Dr_willis> 2007-10-10 15:59:14.786 VideoOutputXv: Falling back to X shared memory video output.
<Dr_willis>                               *** May be slow ***
<Dr_willis> looks like theres some driver issues going on? or am i missreading the error messages?
<laga> yeah, looks like it
<laga> try disabling compiz
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga sing", sorry.
<therethinker> whoops :P
<laga> what the hell :)
<Dr_willis> no more wobbly windows. :) heh.. lets try now
<laga> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160167004568
<laga> ^ this is great
<therethinker> Err >_>
<therethinker> That's hilarious
<laga> afk, bbl
<Dr_willis> Aha! i think i figured it out..
<Dr_willis> when running Mythtvfrontend.. be sure you are not 'ssh'd' to the OTEHR machine :)
<Dr_willis> lets try again
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<Dr_willis> X forwarding and video playback = not a good idea.
<laga> duh
<laga> ;)
<Dr_willis> i got to set up different obvious prompts for my machines
<Dr_willis> id ssh'd to the backend to get its mysql password
<Dr_willis> then frogot. :)
<therethinker> $mcc
* superm1 pokes mythbot 
<therethinker> mythbot should have died... the server got unplugged...
<therethinker> Its rebooting
<therethinker> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<therethinker> Okay... its good
<Dr_willis>  i rember a video player somewhere , that could 'speed up' playback a few %  - like 5-10% so the show was still watchable.
<Dr_willis> it tweaked the sound  also.
<Dr_willis> mythtv cant do that can it?
<laga> it can
<laga> hit "m" during playback
<laga> it's called time stretch i think
<Dr_willis> aha - i was way down the list. :) had to scroll down
<Dr_willis> with comercial skipping and time stretching.. i might catchup  on my tv viewing
<superm1> i always forget about time stretching
<superm1> i used to use that to squeeze in shows that i normally couldn't watch between classes
<therethinker2> hmm... it sounds cool
<Dr_willis> heh. seems the voices dont match up now..
<Dr_willis> but its kungfu movies. so it dont matter
<laga> hello mythbot !
<therethinker2> hello mythbot!
<mythbot> Hey therethinker2.
* superm1 smacks mythbot for leaving the room for that entire minute
<superm1> does mythbot not feel pain?
<therethinker2> It can make you feel pain!
<therethinker2> $infect superm1
<mythbot> /me takes control of superm1's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<laga> $whack superm1
<mythbot> /me whacks superm1
<superm1> i see....
<therethinker2> $runover superm1
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of superm1's car, and runs him over
<laga> rotfl
<tgm4883_laptop> $whack tgm4883_laptop
<mythbot> /me whacks tgm4883_laptop
* superm1 threatens mythbot with his /cs command
<tgm4883_laptop> i just whacked myself
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> Don't, please
<therethinker2> $hug superm1
<mythbot> If I had emotions, I'd laugh! No one would ever hug superm1!
<therethinker2> oh, wait... I forgot...
<therethinker2> (they're all bad...)
<laga> rotfl
<therethinker2> even poke...
<laga> $poke therethinker2
<mythbot> /me stabs therethinker2 violently with a rusty spoon
<laga> rotfl
<therethinker2> D:
<superm1> okay okay, enough playing with mythbot
<therethinker2> Yeah...
<therethinker2> but mommm
<therethinker2> $poke laga
<mythbot> /me stabs laga violently with a rusty spoon
* laga falls of his chair due to laughing too hard
<therethinker2> okay, I'll stop
* therethinker2 resists urge to runover laga
<therethinker2> $runove.... I can't do it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
* therethinker2 stops... really
<tgm4883_laptop> i can
<tgm4883_laptop> $runover laga
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of laga's car, and runs him over
<therethinker2> :D
<tgm4883_laptop> i got your back
* therethinker2 high-fives tgm4883
<therethinker2> If there was a good action, I'd use it...
<laga> instead of high-fiving?
<laga> $poke tgm4883_laptop
<mythbot> /me stabs tgm4883_laptop violently with a rusty spoon
<laga> comes pretty close
<laga> ok.
<therethinker2> :P
<laga> let's stop it.
<therethinker2> yes
<therethinker2> Aww. we scared Dr_willis
<therethinker2> $ask
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<therethinker2> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<therethinker2> $laga do that
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga do", sorry.
<therethinker2> eh... sorry
<therethinker2> oh, yeah
<therethinker> $laga do that
<mythbot> laga is to work on do that
<mythbot> OperationalError: no such table: Assign (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 25, in f_chelp)
<therethinker> yeah... you can see the basis for it
<reldruh> hello. I just installed a mythtv frontend on an old laptop using the guide on help.ubuntu.com and it's all working now, but when I try and watch TV or a recording the picture is very jerky
<directhex> reldruh, wireless?
<laga> reldruh, 486?
<reldruh> directhex, no, wired, using the exact same cable as on my other frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, system specs
<directhex> vesa!
<reldruh> I'm not sure about the specs. It's an old laptop but it used to run XP, I believe
<reldruh> windows 98 at the very least
<reldruh> vesa?
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, model number
<tgm4883_laptop> and brand
<reldruh> compaq presario 1200
<directhex> reldruh, myth needs an actual video driver to do video
<tgm4883_laptop> not going to happen
<directhex> reldruh, vesa is linux's equivalent to the "standard vga adapter" driver in windows that doesn't do anything
<tgm4883_laptop> $specs
<mythbot> Looking for recommended hardware specs?  Look no further than here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<tgm4883_laptop> 498mhz is too slow
<directhex> tgm4883 my wife had one when she was younger iirc. k6-250 or thereabouts
<directhex> 350
<directhex> hey, 500, not far off
<reldruh> these are the specs just for a frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, it may be possible, but you would have to transcode to something much lower before you watch it
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, try this
<tgm4883_laptop> copy the file over first, then try watching it from there
<tgm4883_laptop> and which guide on there did you follow
<reldruh> I followed the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Frontend#head-96146f42d923bb5ce3d9b1f58861701dbd2ef42e
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> what does lspci | grep direct output?
<tgm4883_laptop> lspci | grep direct
<directhex> tgm4883 wrong tree again. grepping for direct is when you want glxinfo
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> your right
<reldruh> hang on, it's a slow comp. It's starting up now
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm leaving
<tgm4883_laptop> i can't get anything right today
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k, i'll stay.  But directhex you have to follow me around and correct what I say
<tgm4883_laptop> so do this and let us know what it says
<tgm4883_laptop> glxinfo | grep direct
<directhex> tgm4883, no chance of gl on that thing
<tgm4883_laptop> yea your probably right
<tgm4883_laptop> i just want to see what it says
<tgm4883_laptop> it's funny
<tgm4883_laptop> 12.1 in screen
<tgm4883_laptop> then they went up to 17in, and now people want them small
<directhex> nothing wrong with that. the laptop i have my eye on has a 12.1" screen
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<tgm4883_laptop> I got my eye on a 14.1 in tablet
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, still booting?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm pretty sure there isn't much you can do
<tgm4883_laptop> 500mhz, 60MB ram
<reldruh> yeah, it's still booting
<reldruh> :-(
<tgm4883_laptop> although
<tgm4883_laptop> i remember reading a long time back that in windows dvdrom required only 300mhz
<tgm4883_laptop> so, maybe there is something you can do
<tgm4883_laptop> but I think that more ram is necessary for even that
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, if it's a k6, it'd need to be 500mhz
<directhex> tgm4883 and yes, MOAR RAMS
<reldruh> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, what?
<reldruh> I thought the requirements for a frontend were super low
<reldruh> guess I should have checked more closely before starting
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, heh, 800mhz is pretty low
<reldruh> for new hardware, sure :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, from wikipedia, Priced at 1200, the 1200 contained an energetic 500MHz AMD K6-2 Processor and a flagship Lithium Ion battery.
<reldruh> I'm on the same wikipedia page
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, even for old hardware.  Free Geek will give you a 1.5 - 1.9Ghz computer
<directhex> tgm4883_laptop, k6-2 is significantly worse per clock than p2. 300mhz was enough, at ~100% cpu use, on a p2
<reldruh> Free Geek?
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, ah, that makes more sense now
<tgm4883_laptop> reldruh, it's a computer shop in portland oregon
<tgm4883_laptop> you just have to either
<tgm4883_laptop> A)  complete building 6 computers for them
<tgm4883_laptop> or B) volunteer 24 hours
<tgm4883_laptop> then you get a computer with ubuntu installed :)
<reldruh> sounds like you have to be in Oregon to do that
<therethinker2> tgm4883_laptop: sounds cool...
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<therethinker2> the 6 computers sounds quick...
<tgm4883_laptop> btw, you are all invited to the Oregon Gutsy Release Extravaganza
<therethinker2> Sorry, I'm not flying out for that :P
<tgm4883_laptop> fine, be a party pooper
* directhex poops on parties for a living!
<therethinker2> Unless... you pay for the airfare/hotel
<laga> i cant drink in the US :/
<reldruh> here's a few more: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseParties
<tgm4883_laptop> age?
<therethinker2> haha
<directhex> laga, i know, silly innit
<tgm4883_laptop> some places are 18 i think
<tgm4883_laptop> lousiana
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: i'm 20
<directhex> laga, own a gun from age three or so, but no sex or booze until your late 40s
<tgm4883_laptop> they will have to pry my gun from my cold dead hands
<directhex> i has a rat on me
<laga> i'm not a redneck. i still drive that car in my yard
<directhex> germans can't be rednecks!
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> whose using gutsy right now?
<therethinker> I'm using it in a VM
<therethinker> I might go to the one near me...
<directhex> they can be neo-nazis, or goths, or put their towels on all the sun loungers at like 5am before anyone else has woken up. but not rednecks!
<therethinker> $poke directhex
<mythbot> /me stabs directhex violently with a rusty spoon
<therethinker> that's for using stereotypes
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
* directhex throws his bowler hat & cup of tea at therethinker
<tgm4883_laptop> no stereotypes you cracker
<therethinker> $infect directhex
<mythbot> /me takes control of directhex's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<therethinker> tgm4883_laptop, help me! :P
* directhex beats therethinker with some roast beef
<tgm4883_laptop> there are two types of people I don't like.  The people who don't like other people because of stereotypes and where they are from, and the dutch
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> $runover directhex
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of directhex's car, and runs him over
<directhex> we don't take kindly to people who don't take kindly around here!
<therethinker> Stereotypers have low IQ, you know.
<tgm4883_laptop> wtf, why does ALT+F4 = space?
<laga> therethinker: _all_ of them
<therethinker> I don't know
<therethinker> Hmm
<therethinker> 
<therethinker> that's weird >_>
<tgm4883_laptop> im bored
<therethinker> $smack tgm4883
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "smack tgm4883", sorry.
<tgm4883_laptop> is it just a gutsy thing or does that happen in feisty too?
<therethinker> $therethinker debconf
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> it will probably blow up :P
<therethinker> wow... didn't
<therethinker> $laga tell therethinker how to do debconf
<mythbot> laga is to work on tell therethinker how to do debconf
<therethinker> It should store that in a db... oh well... *works on debconf*
<therethinker> Hello NeoFax
<therethinker> hello jono
<tgm4883_laptop> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<jono> hey
<NeoFax> therethinker: Hello
<tgm4883_laptop> jono, are you the jono on planet ubuntu?
<jono> tgm4883_laptop: yep
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<reldruh> how do I stop X so I can drop to the command line? Ctrl+alt+backspace just restarts it.
<tgm4883_laptop> just wondering
<jono> tgm4883_laptop: :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm getting all the stuff straighted out with our release party :)
<therethinker2> crtl+alt+f1?
<therethinker2> wait
<therethinker2> (to get back, ctrl+alt+f6... I think... might be 7)
<directhex> gah, of all the people to turn up when i'm on a diet, it's the guy with the surname "bacon"
<therethinker2> tgm4883_laptop, are you planning?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, me and H264 are planning the Oregon team party
<directhex> reldruh, change to a VT with ctrl-alt-f1, log in, and run invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<directhex> reldruh, not sure why you want to though
<therethinker2> sweet
<therethinker2>  $good-action tgm4883 :P
<tgm4883_laptop> were running short on things to do though
<therethinker2> pin the guts on the gibbon?
<tgm4883_laptop> Free Geek shot down our computer building competition
<reldruh> directhex: I didn't have ssh installed, not part of the mythtv metapackage, I guess
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker2, nice
<therethinker2> Who doesn't like sticking intestinal tracks on funny monkies?
* tgm4883_laptop shakes head
<directhex> reldruh, indeed it's not. but you don't need to *stop* x to install it
<therethinker2> Uh... download GG?
<reldruh> directhex: I tried exiting mythtv but it just restarted it
<reldruh> I couldn't get a terminal open
<therethinker2> \burn it to a disk....
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker2, we are planning on having it already to go
<directhex> reldruh, ctrl-alt-f1 to switch away from it - ctrl-alt-f7 to go back
<therethinker2> Yeah, but now everyone can experience the download!
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<reldruh> thanks :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> and we can all watch the download bar go accross the screen
<therethinker2> Better yet, set up the downloader like on a giant projector... and then when it hits 100%, whip the CDs at people!
<therethinker2> Or make a CD cannon and shoot them!
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, I can see it now
<therethinker2> download bars are fun
<tgm4883_laptop> "Man arrested for beheading Ubuntu fan's with CD's"
<tgm4883_laptop> story at 11:00
<therethinker2> s/Man/Men
<therethinker2> Or... er... microwave them?
<therethinker2> so when you stick them in the drive, they explode
<therethinker2> say its new holographic storage technology
<therethinker2> (if they ask why its all damaged)
<reldruh> all right, I'm sorry it took so long to get this information, but you guys wanted to see the output of glxinfo?
<therethinker2> Yus
<reldruh> "Error: unable to open display (null)
<reldruh> "
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> stop
<therethinker> $pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<reldruh> that's the whole output...
<therethinker> Oh..
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<therethinker> We jumped :P
<tgm4883_laptop> we just flooded the channel more than you hee
<reldruh> haha
<therethinker> :P
<reldruh> I wish I was lucky enough to have enough output to pastebin :-)
<therethinker> EVERYONE! HE'S POSTING A LOG!! PASTEBIN!!!
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, why did mythbot respond twice?
<therethinker> ($pastebin and !pastebin's rain down on channel)
<therethinker> Oh, never use !
* reldruh cowers
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, never?
<therethinker> because mythbot sees it, and thinks it asked for pastebin
<therethinker> it knows about pastebin:
<therethinker> $pastebin
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<tgm4883_laptop> thats funny
<therethinker> but it saw ubotu say "pastebin is...", and went to tell us
<therethinker> Yeah, I need to fix it...
<therethinker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<therethinker> We're all happy now :-)
<therethinker> $linux
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<tgm4883_laptop> yay
<therethinker> Anyone know about sqlite3 db locks?
<foxbuntu> $therethinker
<mythbot> therethinker is the programmer who created me. He mainly works on mcc.
<therethinker> :-D
<foxbuntu> $suck
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "The act of sucking, the creation of a partial vacuum, or region of low pressure" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suck
<foxbuntu> ha
<therethinker> $laga do that and that and that
<mythbot> laga is to work on do that and that and that
<laga> $laga
<mythbot> laga is from Germany. He works on Mythbuntu.
<therethinker> hmm... still not working...
<therethinker> damn DB gets locked
<therethinker> $laga do that and that and that
<mythbot> laga is to work on do that and that and that
<therethinker> I give up
<therethinker> Okay, meaningful discussion time
<tgm4883_laptop> $runover therethinker
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of therethinker's car, and runs him over
<therethinker> $daily tgm4883_laptop
<mythbot> /me gives tgm4883_laptop the finger
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<therethinker> yeah... $daily changes daily... :P
<laga> $poke ubiquity
<mythbot> /me stabs ubiquity violently with a rusty spoon
<laga> hahahah
<laga> that cheers me up every time
<therethinker2> :P
<therethinker2> I'm glad I could make your world a better place, by having a  robot stab someone with a blunt object :P
<NeoFax> Is the next update of mythbuntu going to have appletrailer plugin?  I think this is good as right now every update I have to re add the menu
<therethinker2> ^^ or something?
<therethinker2> its appletrailer in multiverse?
<laga> NeoFax: you can copy the menu xml to ~
<laga> therethinker2: no
<laga> foxbuntu meant to package it a long time ago..
<therethinker2> aww... thought I could help :P
<laga> it's a nifty plugin
<therethinker2> sounds fun
<laga> heh
<laga> reminds me, i need to install it on the gf's box
<NeoFax> Also, is there a plugin that can add a trailer and a avi file before a movie is played?  Kinda like at a real theater?
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, talk to foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, yea it's called a playlist
* tgm4883_laptop is a genius
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> NeoFax, where do I know that from.....
<therethinker2> $slap tgm4883_
<mythbot> /me slaps tgm4883_
<therethinker2> you are not a genius
<tgm4883_laptop> do you live inn the PNW?
<therethinker2> PNW?
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: No, I live near Sacramento
<tgm4883_laptop> Pacific NorthWest
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker2> Wow... thats a wierd delay
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: Where do you know it from a wiki?
<tgm4883_laptop> idk, are you part of the PNW or Oregon LoCo teams?
<NeoFax> No, i have never been in a LoCo or LUG or anything like that.
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinkersucks
<tgm4883_laptop> whoops
<tgm4883_laptop> now i have to change all my passwords
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k, therethinker doesn't suck
<NeoFax> You probably remember me from a week ago when I had a problem setting up mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, could be
<NeoFax> Anyone here good with regular expressions?  I have a dilemma
<NeoFax> I accidentally jacked up my mp3 titles and filenames
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, want to see happy, sad, grumpy, or surprised
<therethinker2> :P
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: Funny! ;^)
<therethinker2> tgm4883151337
<therethinker2> now I have to change MY passwords
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<therethinker2> $runover NeoFax
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of neofax's car, and runs him over
<NeoFax> I thought EasyTag would create a folder if I used the "\" character.  That is not the case.  It just thinks it is a normal character.
<tgm4883_laptop> Neofax, wouldn't it be / not \
<NeoFax> So, now I have like 100 mp3's with the following format /home/music/genre/artist/year-album/title.mp3.  How would I go about changing the filename to just title.mp3?
<NeoFax> tgm4883_laptop: I know that now!!!
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> couldn't you just use some rename prog that grabs the title from the ID3 tag?
<NeoFax> The ID3 tag was renamed as well.  EasyTag does this for you.
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> that doesn't sound like a good idea
<foxbuntu> NeoFax, I intend to add that plugin to gutsy+1 of Mythbuntu
<therethinker> $laga do that and that and that and that
<mythbot> laga is to work on do that and that and that and that
<therethinker> rejoice! It works!
<foxbuntu> $laga likes goats
<mythbot> laga is to work on likes goats
<therethinker> Should have not let foxbuntu see...
* therethinker makes mental note
<foxbuntu> haha
<foxbuntu> therethinker, I see all...I know all
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, if you can package it for the ppa i think that therethinker can make mcc enable the ppa repo
<therethinker> Yeah, I can
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, hmm
<foxbuntu> I will have to get back on that one the n
<superm1> oh i dont know about enabling the PPA repo.  that is the same place as weekly fixes
<foxbuntu> we will see...I was close to done before...its just a python script
<superm1> i dont think that's a good idea to have on so easily
<foxbuntu> superm1, agreed there
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, right, what I meant was, enable a ppa repo
<tgm4883_laptop> and that we should have an unofficial plugins repo
<tgm4883_laptop> err ppa
<superm1> not in mcc is all i'm saying
<superm1> then people associate any problems from hitting that button with mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> agreed...too man bafoons will enable and install potentialy unstable software
<foxbuntu> thus finding their way here to $laga
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, those bafoons
<foxbuntu> $laga moron's with broken installs because therethinker enabled the ppa
<mythbot> laga is to work on moron's with broken installs because therethinker enabled the ppa
* tgm4883_laptop thinks of foxbuntu
* foxbuntu thinks of tgm4883_laptop 
* foxbuntu now feels dirty
* tgm4883_laptop dances
<foxbuntu> superm1, if I get that package ready for the apple thing what should I do with it?
<foxbuntu> branch it?
<superm1> worry about it later
<therethinker> $therethinker debconf
<superm1> focus on it after gutsy is out
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<foxbuntu> superm1, ok...its back off the list
<therethinker> $therethinker debconf
<foxbuntu> $wacks off
<therethinker> $laga debconf
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $mcc
<foxbuntu> $whacks off
<foxbuntu> arg
* foxbuntu hits mythbot
<tgm4883_laptop> haha
<foxbuntu> $whacks off
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> $porn
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu needs a hobby
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> tyes
<foxbuntu> I know I do
<tgm4883_laptop> well besides whacking off
<foxbuntu> therethinker, what did you block bad words now?
<therethinker> No :P
<foxbuntu> $laga
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, every time you do that god kills a kitten
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> wow...lot of dead kittens out there then
<superm1> !ohmy | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<foxbuntu> must be pilling up by now
<foxbuntu> superm1, I like that one
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Yes, I agree :-)
<foxbuntu> !ohmy | superm1
<ubotu> superm1: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<superm1> foxbuntu, seriously.
* foxbuntu cries
<therethinker> Really
* foxbuntu moving to dev
<therethinker> dear god
<therethinker> NOOOO
* foxbuntu going idel
* foxbuntu going idle
* therethinker phew
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Todo, a Mexican humor magazine." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todo
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Todo, a Mexican humor magazine." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todo
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Todo, a Mexican humor magazine." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Todo
<therethinker> wow.. really sorry for bot spam,,, really
<therethinker> Okay, really, good now ;-)
<therethinker> $therethinker debconf
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on do something
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on debconf
<therethinker>  :-)
<therethinker> hello biffle
<therethinker> hello andruk
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<laga> $todo
<mythbot> laga, you are you work on moron's with broken installs because therethinker enabled the ppa
<laga> what the hell.
<therethinker> That was not me... I bet it was foxbuntu
<therethinker> $laga whatever
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga whatever", sorry.
<therethinker> ...
<laga> $therethinker fix broken bot
<mythbot> therethinker is to work on fix broken bot
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on fix broken bot
<therethinker> :D
<therethinker> $laga whatever
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga whatever", sorry.
<therethinker> Ohh... right... It needs to be longer than 1 word
<therethinker> $laga whatever
<therethinker> $laga whatever you want
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<laga> $therethinker whatever you want
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<laga> $therethinker
<mythbot> therethinker is the programmer who created me. He mainly works on mcc.
<laga> $laga
<mythbot> laga is from Germany. He works on Mythbuntu.
<therethinker2> try todo ;-)
<laga> $todo
<mythbot> laga, you are you work on moron's with broken installs because therethinker enabled the ppa
<therethinker> $laga do whatever
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> $laga do whatever you really want so okay this is long
<laga> $therethinker fix it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> $therethinker fix it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> I think they'res a prob. w/ my name
<laga> might be your karma
* therethinker nices laga
<therethinker> $therethinker fix the bot
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> GRahhH!
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on fix broken bot
<therethinker> $therethinker fix broken bot
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<laga> o_O
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga do", sorry.
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I'm testing :p
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laga go", sorry.
<therethinker> laga, can I get a $todo?
<therethinker> $therethinker nothing, he fixed the bot!
<mythbot> therethinker is to work on nothing, he fixed the bot!
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on nothing, he fixed the bot!
<laga> $todo
<mythbot> laga, you are you work on go do that
<foxbuntu> superm1, you around?
<laga> pong foxbuntu
<laga> err, not really.
<foxbuntu> laga, perhaps you know...
<foxbuntu> is there a rough est on the release date for .21?
<foxbuntu> there are some theme handling changes in .21 that I would like to dev around but...idk if .21 is going to be out soon enough
<laga> it was supposed to be released around this time, but due to zap2it that didn't happen
<laga> since there are some big oustandinges changes, eg another ffmpeg merge, it won't happen before christmas I GUESS
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> I am wondering what I should do then
<laga> what's up?
<directhex> another ffmpeg merge will be brilliant though
<foxbuntu> build on new and try to back port, or build on new and forget a release for old until new is released
<directhex> 0.21 will be the hd release!
<laga> directhex: h264?
<laga> directhex: heh
<directhex> laga, precisely!
<laga> yu
<laga> p
<directhex> everyone but the yanks uses h264 for hd
<foxbuntu> laga, I am working on a Mythbuntu MythTV theme
<laga> yeah. what features do you need?
<foxbuntu> the new font rendering
<foxbuntu> and a couple of others I think
<foxbuntu> some OSD stuff
<laga> hum
<foxbuntu> I don't know them all off hand
<foxbuntu> the font rendering the bigest
<laga> didntz know there were so many changes
<foxbuntu> tons
<foxbuntu> its got me considering upgrading my live box from trunk
<laga> do it for 0.20 then and forward-port stuff i'd say
<foxbuntu> I hate to do that tho
<laga> well, we have trunk builds ;)
<foxbuntu> laga, ah yes...forgot about the builds
<foxbuntu> laga, Idk if that theme will be that far along yet
<laga> yes
<foxbuntu> I may just wait to throw it in gutsy+1 release as a new package if things with other updates surrounding the new artwork take
<laga> $idk
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Below is a list of both complete and abbreviated internet slang phrases." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idk
<foxbuntu> $laga idk
<mythbot> laga is to work on idk
<laga> o_O
<foxbuntu> O_o
<foxbuntu> laga, you not on the wrong side of the pond are you (with Daviey)
<laga> i'm on the right side, with daviey
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on nothing, he fixed the bot!
<therethinker> $therethinker finding something good
<mythbot> therethinker is to work on finding something good
<therethinker> $todo
<foxbuntu> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you are you work on finding something good
<mythbot> foxbuntu, you are you work on http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7037443.stm
<therethinker> Voila
* therethinker is proud of todo
<therethinker> Hello Tari!
<foxbuntu> crazy brits
<therethinker> I'm not british
<laga> foxbuntu: whats up with the pond?
<foxbuntu> but the article was from the bbc.co.uk
<therethinker> Ohhh :P
<therethinker> it happened in aussi, though
<foxbuntu> laga, the pond
<therethinker> foxbuntu; hahaha
<foxbuntu> therethinker the makes sense
<MythbuntuGuest91> hello
<therethinker> $hello
<foxbuntu> Hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<foxbuntu> therethinkernice
<therethinker> :-)
<foxbuntu> $goodbye
<therethinker> tgm4883 made it ;-)
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Goodbye is a traditional parting phrase used in the English language." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodbye
<therethinker> lmao-- no
<foxbuntu> argh
<therethinker> MythbuntuGuest91: please excuse foxbuntu here...
<MythbuntuGuest91> lol
<foxbuntu> ...
<therethinker> what is your question/comment/concern?
<MythbuntuGuest91> that was funny
<laga> superm1: i think i fixed the crash.
<therethinker> or did you just drop by to say hello?
<MythbuntuGuest91> is this where i ask questions about mythbuntu
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: yes
<MythbuntuGuest91> cool
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest91, yup
<foxbuntu> laga has no answers however
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok i got it installed now.. i do not know that to do
<therethinker> did you run mythtv-setup?
<MythbuntuGuest91> i think so
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes
<MythbuntuGuest91> i guess my question is. what is a good not to expensive video card
<foxbuntu> video card or tuner?
<therethinker> $specs
<mythbot> Looking for recommended hardware specs?  Look no further than here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<therethinker> is there one on there?
<MythbuntuGuest91> what do i do if i have a hd tv?
<therethinker> to do HDTV, you'll need a computer with at least 3Ghtz proccessor
<therethinker> and a good tuner
<directhex> therethinker that's something of an oversimplification isn't it? 3ghz of pentium-4 won't get you very far with h264
<therethinker> note the "at least"
<therethinker> If you have under that, it won't work :P
<MythbuntuGuest91> aww.. that sucks
<therethinker> but standard def, you can do.
<therethinker> The PVR-150 is really great
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, where are you based globally? it makes a difference to what you can watch
<MythbuntuGuest91> so this is not a good replacement for my dvr?
<MythbuntuGuest91> texas
<directhex> therethinker but dumb in countries with an open dvb network
<MythbuntuGuest91> waco
<directhex> bleh, yankland. best to do whatever one of the local yanklanders says then. it'll be unpleasant
<therethinker> directhex; but he's in the US... I checked his IP :P
<therethinker> (and he confirmed that)
<directhex> therethinker, i assumed mythbuntuguestfoo was some kind of cgi-irc, not a direct connection
<therethinker> well, it isn't
<MythbuntuGuest91> so a tivo box is better than this
<therethinker> unless the server is in waco texas too
<therethinker> MythbuntuGuest91: well, it depends what you want to do
<therethinker> this is really great if you want to watch it on several TVs
<MythbuntuGuest91> i want to replace my tivo
<therethinker> or, if you already have a computer with the specs
<MythbuntuGuest91> hmm
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest91, I call Mythbuntu TiVO on Steriods
<MythbuntuGuest91> where are yall?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-11
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest91, I am in the Mid-West
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, basically, if your video source is encrypted, you'll need to use a set-top box anyway, to decrypt the signal. which isn't a very elegant solution
* directhex is in britland
<MythbuntuGuest91> see that is what i thought. fox
* therethinker is in NewEngland
<therethinker> ...with a space
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest91, it takes a little config work (but alot less with Mythbuntu) and some getting used to, but its much better than Tivo
<therethinker> Yeah. But I can see  the price being an issue.
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest91, and...if you are not techy, intrested, or have the time to build one yourself...I am going to be doing a startup business in approx 3 months selling pre-built and configured Mythbuntu machines
<MythbuntuGuest91> cool
<MythbuntuGuest91> how much..
<therethinker> Heh, I was thinking of doing something similar, but on much much smaller scale
<foxbuntu> not sure exact prices yet...but $1499 is my ball-park guess right now
<foxbuntu> dual tuners
<foxbuntu> HD ready
<directhex> foxbuntu, atsc then?
<MythbuntuGuest91> holy crap
<foxbuntu> and NTSC
<MythbuntuGuest91> tivo is only $200 right
<therethinker> Yeah, but dual tuners HD ready... that costs a lot
<therethinker> the HD tivo was like what, $800?
<therethinker> and only 1 tuner...
<MythbuntuGuest91> ohhh
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok.
<MythbuntuGuest91> I did not know the hd tivo was more
<therethinker> Yeah, this is not going to be incredibly cheaper... simply because the hardware is hardware, and its hard to do cheaper
<laga> and it's not about being cheap, it's about being great
<therethinker> Tivo also makes money from subscriptions...
<directhex> $300 for tivo hd, plus yearly subscription to the service
<therethinker> laga: yeah
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> Okay, wow, maybe I was wrong
<foxbuntu> yeah...plus a tivo is what $20 a month?
<therethinker> Oh, directhex, either start with a space, or don't start with a $ :P
<directhex> therethinker pick a better callsign!
<MythbuntuGuest91> that is my deal. i am tired of the monthly fees
<therethinker> But... we already agreed on this :p
<therethinker> you can use everything on the top row as a first leter
<laga> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<therethinker> Actually, $ is one of the least common... when you'd look at it
<therethinker> :P
<directhex> really? you never discuss currency using the $ sign first?
<directhex> % is less common!
<therethinker> Eh, I'd doubt that
<therethinker> Not to mention % is awkward to type...
<therethinker> ! is really easy (sorry ubotu)
<laga> % is shift + 5 here
<directhex> therethinker shift-five is harder than shift-1 ?
<therethinker> yeah, here too
<therethinker> Yeah... because of which finger hits it..
<therethinker> You have to reach more for % :P
<laga> i type with two fingers. seriously.
<therethinker> Wow... no wonder you code slowly :P
<therethinker> (just kidding)
<laga> :P
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok what about this.. how are is it to play dvd's
<directhex> i used to touch type, until i drank too much at university & killed my typing abiolity
<therethinker> DVD's is simple
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, pretty easily
<laga> yes
<tgm4883> thanks to the MCC devs
<laga> unless those DVDs are encrypted...
<therethinker> I've always wanted to learn how to type with 1hand
<MythbuntuGuest91> why is dvd so simple and hd is harder?
* therethinker raises hand!
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, what do you mean?
<therethinker> because, you have to encode the HD in order to play it... DVDs are already encoded
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, dvd is low-resolution mpeg2, hd is high-resolution mpeg4?
<tgm4883> therethinker, thats not true
<therethinker> scratch what I said :P
<tgm4883> HD is already encoded
<laga> therethinker: encode the HD stream? no, it's already encoded.
<therethinker> Yeah, I know :P
<therethinker> scratch what I said :P
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, 4x the resolution, give or take. and a 4x more complex codec to decode. assuming h264. mpeg2 is easier, but still high res
* therethinker scratches
<MythbuntuGuest91> ahh man
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok how about this. can i save my dvd to harddrive them play them on my bigscreen?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, sure.
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok now. what if i want to play it in another room like my bedroom.. what do need to hook that tv up also?
<therethinker> Hello MythbuntuGuest41!
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<Tari> MythbuntuGuest91, you'll need a frontend machine in that room (or nearby, at any rate)
<MythbuntuGuest91> can my front end be simple like my laptop?
<therethinker> Yep
<directhex> yes
<therethinker> $slap directhex
<directhex> i have mythfrontend installed on this desktop machine, the backend is downstairs
<mythbot> /me slaps directhex
<therethinker> Same here
<therethinker> $crush directhex
<mythbot> /me pummels directhex to the ground!!!
<therethinker> Copycat...
<directhex> therethinker, been using myth for a while...
<therethinker> .... damn you
<therethinker> I still won't admit defeat!
<therethinker> $daily directhex
<mythbot> /me gives directhex the finger
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok my backend with the dvd saved to the harddrive can show on a tv in the bedroom on a laptop through my wireless router
<therethinker> what wireless is it? B or G?
<MythbuntuGuest91> well my router is n but cards are g
<therethinker> ah, so you'll be fine
<tgm4883> G is fine
<tgm4883> G is more than enough for SD
<therethinker> Just as long as it isn't B
<tgm4883> N is enough for HD
<MythbuntuGuest91> ahhy
<MythbuntuGuest91> cool
<directhex> tgm4883, depending on bitrates. the problem with wirelss is sustained throughput, not overall bandwidth
<tgm4883> yes, true.  Are you talking about SD or HD?
<therethinker> But, I assume he, or he has heard of someone, saying that G or N works?
<MythbuntuGuest91> dvd
<MythbuntuGuest91> my laptop only has a G
<MythbuntuGuest91> it is amd64
<directhex> tgm4883, SD, but at the bitrates the bbc sends out their flagship shows...
<MythbuntuGuest91> what does that mean?
<tgm4883> directhex, what bitrates does the bbc use?
<directhex> tgm4883, peak times? 6-7mbit. which is actually enough to cause stuttering on 802.11g in real-world scenarios
<tgm4883> hmm, thats strange.  Are you sure your wireless is setup properly with no nearby B devices?
<laga> might have to increase buffering in the frontend.
<laga> i think you have do tdive into the code to do that
<laga> OTOH, i get like 2M/s on my g link...
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok one more noob question. i am new to linux too. now on my frontend laptop. is it hard to make it daulboot and keep windows
<directhex> tgm4883, it's fine if i turn off the fridge and the microwave. like i said, real-world
<therethinker> Nope
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, no, trivial.
<MythbuntuGuest91> lol
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest91, you can even access recordings under windows if you like
<tgm4883> directhex, sounds like wireless issues.  I can stream 9000k over my G just fine.  In an apartment building with many wireless networks surrounding me
<therethinker> but as you use Ubuntu, you won't go back ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes, but what about everything i have in windows
<therethinker> Don't worry, we won't force ya :P
<therethinker> (like what?)
<MythbuntuGuest91> battlefield2, call of duty
<MythbuntuGuest91> games
<therethinker> ah
<directhex> therethinker, i've revised my linux advocacy strategy to a pro-windows one (switch a windows user to open-source apps and linux on their infrastructure, the rest may well fall into place
<therethinker> I'm not trying to force it on him, he wants to use it, that's great
<therethinker> I was half joking with "once you use Ubuntu, you won't go back"
<therethinker> and then "like what?", I was wondering if he had heard of WINE
<tgm4883> eh, games are for consoles
<MythbuntuGuest91> no. what is wine
<tgm4883> $wine
<therethinker> It lets you run *some* windows programs in linux.
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<therethinker> tgm4883: good one ;-)
<tgm4883> booya, owned by your own bot
<directhex> wine's not a great solution
<tgm4883> cedega's pretty good
<tgm4883> $cedega
<directhex> and i say this as someone who's written guides to gaming o linux
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<therethinker> directhex: I never said it was, I didn't know he played games :P
<tgm4883> there is also
<tgm4883> $crossover
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Fictional crossover, a storyline shared between two fictional universes, or involving characters from multiple universes See Intercompany crossover for comic-book crossovers in which a character published by one company meets a character published by another." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossover
<tgm4883> :(
<therethinker> if he did things like used Macromedia Flash 8, then it'd work fine
<therethinker> $crossover office
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<directhex> google for linux gaming, i'm near the top of page 1. \o/
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> good for you ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest91> open office is great. i already found that out
<directhex> as in the second link down. be fair, that's pretty neat :p
<therethinker> MythbuntuGuest91: great :-)
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> .gc directhex
<therethinker> .gc therethinker
<therethinker> come on bot!
<therethinker> $whack mythbot
<mythbot> /me whacks mythbot
<therethinker> damn, gc must be disabled
<MitoTranin> ?
<MythbuntuGuest91> what is gc
<MitoTranin> gc ?
<therethinker> .gc does the google count of a word
<tgm4883> $runover MitoTranin
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of mitotranin's car, and runs him over
<therethinker> So like... the number of results for a given search
<MitoTranin> $infect tgm4883
<mythbot> /me takes control of tgm4883's computer, formats the hard drive, and installs Windows ME on it.
<MitoTranin> Ha, I win
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $hug MitoTranin
<mythbot> If I had emotions, I'd laugh! No one would ever hug mitotranin!
<therethinker> $poke tgm4883
<tgm4883> jokes on you, I already have Windows ME installed.......
<mythbot> /me stabs tgm4883 violently with a rusty spoon
* foxbuntu takes a walk on the wild side and upgrades to trunk
<MitoTranin> lol, cute
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> what? poke?
<MitoTranin> but therethinker, you need to fix the capitalization
<therethinker> It converts to lowercase for reasons
<foxbuntu> $hug therethinker
<mythbot> If I had emotions, I'd laugh! No one would ever hug therethinker!
<laga> foxbuntu: let me know how it goes
<MitoTranin> $laugh foxbuntu
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "laugh foxbuntu", sorry.
<foxbuntu> laga, alright
<MitoTranin> lol
<foxbuntu> so far so good
<therethinker> D:
<foxbuntu> I am up to kernel 22-14 now
<directhex> Results 1 - 10 of about 12,700 for directhex
<therethinker> what, are you like upgrading each one?
<therethinker> not bad ;-)
<directhex> Results 1 - 10 of about 118 for therethinker
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Wow
<foxbuntu> laga, actually, my mythbox is running smoother now on the newer kernel and such
<therethinker> My other alias gets 23,100
<laga> therethinker: what is your other alias? "teen porn"?
<laga> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<therethinker> http://www.google.com/search?q=zachninme
<therethinker> :P
<laga> i need to stop playing with the bot
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> laga, indeed
<therethinker> $runover laga
<mythbot> /me takes wireless control of laga's car, and runs him over
<therethinker> No one can resist the bot D:
<foxbuntu> !ohmy | therethinker
<ubotu> therethinker: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<therethinker> ...btw, am I the only one who types out google& wikipedia searches?
<therethinker> like, I actually type out /search?q=______ or en.wikipedia.org/wiki/_____
<foxbuntu> therethinkeryes
<foxbuntu> that is crazy
<therethinker> why?
<therethinker> its quicker
<directhex> therethinker, how many people do you share that pseudonym with though?
<foxbuntu> quicker how?
<therethinker> neither
<therethinker> zachninme, the only result that does not pertain to me is the first result
<directhex> therethinker is into laser cutters?
<therethinker> Yep :D
<therethinker> Please don't stalk me
<therethinker> hmm... theoretically, they're could be more that don't have to do with me
* directhex hides in a bush outside therethinker's house
<therethinker> but on the first 3 pages I skimmed, they were about me
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok so now that i have mythbuntu installed how do i see something.. only the weather works
<therethinker> directhex: laser cutters are very good for rapid prototyping ;-)
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest91: you have to configure the capture card...
<directhex> right, it's an hour past sleeptime
<MythbuntuGuest91> is that the myth setup someone was talking about?
<therethinker> haha, its fun reading through, and finding yourself talked about on blogs :P
<MythbuntuGuest91> i thought i did that. how do i run mythsetup?
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest91: go into setup, then Mythbuntu Control Center, then tell it to open MythTV setup
<MitoTranin> in there you can configure your capture card and your channel sources, etc
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok
<MythbuntuGuest91> cool
<MitoTranin> (this really should be documented somewhere)
<laga> yes.
* superm1 glares in the general direction of the UK.  What happened to DaveMorriss' docs?
<therethinker> We should at least stick it in mythbot's brain P
<therethinker> *gets on it*
* laga drags superm1 back to the dev channel
<directhex> superm1, they were eate by a grue. they're found in the wild here, and often eat docs
<directhex> that's the reason none of my source code is ever documented. and i'm sticking with it!
<therethinker> $postinstall
<mythbot> Go into setup, then click Mythbuntu Control Centre Centre, and then launch MythTV setup.
<MythbuntuGuest91> oh i do not think i did that either
<superm1> therethinker, well not necessarily
<superm1> you can do it before install
<superm1> eg before reboot
<MythbuntuGuest91> does the mythstream stuff work?
<therethinker> Oh well :P
<tgm4883> yes
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: using it is a bit weird, but it works
<MythbuntuGuest91> why
<MythbuntuGuest91> i pick news
<MythbuntuGuest91> should i see something?
<MythbuntuGuest91> status says starting
<Dr_willis> If i have a Myth Backend. Am i NOT able to play videos (.avi/ogg/mkv so on) that i have stored on it. In a mythtv front end? They are there in the samba shares.
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: is that computer connected to the internet?
<Dr_willis> or am i just missconfigured somehow?
<MythbuntuGuest91> yes
<tgm4883> Dr_willis, probably misconfigured and missing codecs
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: you probably have to configure the news feeds you want
<MythbuntuGuest91> i just seleted a default one
<MythbuntuGuest91> kcmo news
<MythbuntuGuest91> only thing i can get to work is my local weather
<MythbuntuGuest91> lol
<MythbuntuGuest91> it is driving me nutx
<MythbuntuGuest91> nutx
<MythbuntuGuest91> one more time nuts
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest91, try one of the shoutcast stations
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok trying top25 streams from shoutcast
<MythbuntuGuest91> what does harvester mean?
<MythbuntuGuest91> it is half red
<MythbuntuGuest91> Why?
<laga> when it's harvesting, it' sgetting a list of streams i think
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok
<MythbuntuGuest91> hello
<MythbuntuGuest91> where everyone go?
<Tari> around
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<MythbuntuGuest91> i do not see that mythtvsetup
<mungewell> Hi all, I see that you're looking for testcards to include. There are some good ones on http://www.belle-nuit.com/testchart.html
<laga> mungewell: thanks
<MythbuntuGuest91> what is that?
<mungewell> the guy offers software for free download, so maybe he'd be open to some form of open license for these....
<laga> MythbuntuGuest91: hum. might have to talk to him
<MythbuntuGuest91> hey, i got another question. when i quit the mythtv. I now have 5 wired network icons in the top right corner
<MythbuntuGuest91> do you know why?
<tgm4883_laptop> bug
<tgm4883_laptop> should be fixed now
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok do i download and burn another copy to install?
<MythbuntuGuest91> or do that automatic weekly builds stuff?
<laga> you just need to upgrade using the regular upgrade methods
<laga> there should be a pop up if there are updates available
<mungewell> I'm in the process of downloading the beta to replace my MythDora system. Has any working been done on the LCDproc stuff, thus enabling full control of MythTV without having the monitor turned on? (Was quite a few missing pages before....)
<superm1> mungewell, no automation for it at this point.  The packages are out there though in the repositories
<mungewell> superm1:  not sure what you mean by automation. I just want to be able to navigate through the menus. Kind of works on MythDora, but pages are missing/get stuck.
<laga> mungewell: thanks, just wrote an email to that guy
<superm1> mungewell, well unfortunately none of us (mythbuntu devs) have lcdproc devices to use to develop on at this point, so its kinda a gray area to all of us
<superm1> bbiab
<mungewell> laga - don't mention it.... I found the testcards when I was shopping for a TV. Wanted to check the alignment/distortion on the back projections systems.
<mungewell> superm1: technically neither do I. I was playing with Ncurses client on a different machine and a client app running on an old Palm 3 connected via serial cable.
* laga blinks
<laga> mungewell: can you elaborate a bit on the palm thing? i've got n old palm m100 and a serial cable for it
<laga> mungewell: i think i found it.
<laga> very cool.
<mungewell> laga: http://palmorb.sourceforge.net/ is the main bit (LCDproc client), you also need to wrap some other apps to ensure that the palm always start running this at boot (I turn my MythTV box off!)
<laga> thanks
<laga> hum
<laga> i need to put that on my todo list
<mungewell> http://www.palmbytes.coolfreepages.com/autoexec.html and/or http://docwhat.gerf.org/code/powerbutton/
<therethinker> $laga ensure palm always running @ boot
<mythbot> laga is to work on ensure palm always running @ boot
<therethinker> :-)
<laga> nifty
<laga> $slap therethinker
<mythbot> /me slaps therethinker
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $daily laga
<mythbot> /me gives laga the finger
<therethinker> damn... thought it changed
<therethinker> $daily laga
<mythbot> /me throws laga into a flaming pit, and forces him to answer questions on #ubuntu-mythtv without using me OR ubotu!
<laga> oh my god
<therethinker> I know, isn't it terrible?
<laga> hum, maybe the GF needs a LCD for her myth box
<mungewell> laga: better fix the menus before offering that  ;-)
<laga> mungewell: damn. why do you have to tell me stuff like this at 3am?
<mungewell> mungewell: time is relative.... it's only 18:55 MDT
<therethinker> Whay are you talking to yourself?
<laga> heh
<therethinker> s/Whay/Why
<mungewell> I didn't suss out all the of the palm stuff. There are issues if you power cycle the box. Your need to ensure the palm turns on (short out power button might work) and that the internal memory is battery backed in case the mythbox is off for any length of time.
<therethinker> can someone pop in/out #mythbot?
<laga> mungewell: why?
<laga> mungewell: because lcdproc will fail otherwise?
<mungewell> I believe that the daemon part of LCDproc is happy without any 'displays' connected, it will just relay the screens when a display connected. I would just be a pain if the palm didn't automatically start with the Myth box.
<laga> ah.
<laga> well, that wouldn't bother me
<laga> i hardly use mythtv so i can just turn on the palm on-demand ;)
<mungewell> huh... got the impression that you're one of the main-dev's.
<laga> yeah, but messing with it is too much fun ;)
<laga> no worries, i do use it, but not as much as i should
<laga> especially because my main frontend is a bit broken right now
<tgm4883_laptop> laga likes to break things
<tgm4883_laptop> some of us like things that are functional
<laga> that's why i run trunk :)
<tgm4883_laptop> laga is running gutsy +1
<laga> rotfl
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> $daily laga
<mythbot> /me throws laga into a flaming pit, and forces him to answer questions on #ubuntu-mythtv without using me OR ubotu!
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you need to finding something good
<therethinker> $therethinker have someone tell you what to do
<mythbot> I'll tell therethinker to have someone tell you what to do
<tgm4883_laptop> $low-spec
<mythbot> http://hawley.homeip.net/recycled-machine-mythtv.html
<therethinker> Good plan
<therethinker> Wait, I think I already had that...
<therethinker> Ohh
<therethinker> I thought you just added that :P
* therethinker is slow :P
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<therethinker> $update
<mythbot> Oct 10th -- todo lists! $NAME WHAT , $todo
<MythbuntuGuest91> hello
<MythbuntuGuest91> yall still here
<MythbuntuGuest79> hello
<MythbuntuGuest79> yall here?
<Dr_willis> hmm?
<MythbuntuGuest79> this is the same guy 91
<laga> ;)
<MythbuntuGuest79> so do i need to follow the instructions on the automatic weekly builds
<laga> in order to do what?
<MythbuntuGuest79> does that keep me up todate?
<laga> with what?
<MythbuntuGuest79> like me having 5 wired network icons
<laga> no, that'll just update mythtv itself. you need to perform a regular ubuntu update
* Dr_willis is lost.
<Dr_willis> :)
<MythbuntuGuest79> ok
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest79, that is resolved in some updates to mythbuntu-default-settings.  you may need to remove ~/.cache however as well to fix it
<mitche11> Does anyone have a MythTV front end that rips DVD's to a backend or some other server?
<laga> !metaquestion
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> mitche11,  hmm.. Not sure the front end can rip TO the backend..
<Dr_willis> never tried that however. heh.
<laga> of course it is. just use NFS or something similar
<mitche11> 1)  I got a repeated kernel panic when I tried to rip to a NFS location (set with MythVideo).  anyone encountered this or have tips?
<Dr_willis> laga,   its not set that way by default..
<laga> true.
<mitche11> 2)  Can I get around this problem by scripting a wrapper around mtd so that it will rip locally and then move it to a server?
<Dr_willis> you could rip it locally, then transfer easially enough. :)
<superm1> what is the cause of the kernel panic?
<Dr_willis> actually i need to set up some NFS shares...
<mitche11> that's what I want to hear! DR_willis
<superm1> have you traced it back?
<Dr_willis> mitche11,  you could rip the dvd to avi with about anything and just copy it over. :) no need for the front end either. heh
<mitche11> Knew someone would ask about tracing and debuggin, no I didn't
<mitche11> Dr_willis, I could do a lot of what MythTV does with other programs.  I'm looking to use it as a media center and I'm looking for convenience.,
<mitche11> After I spend days troubleshooting of course.
<Dr_willis> im not sure if the front end install - actually Installs the needed tools to do the ripping either.
<Dr_willis> ive only experimented a little with front ends however.
<mitche11> I guess I'll try to check out the cause of the kernel panic some more.
<mitche11> The strange thing is that my front end can rip locally no problem, but if I rip to my NFS share it dies about 1/5 in.  Strange thing is that I thought it was supposed to rip locally and then transfer later.
<mitche11> Last follow-up: Does anyone know of any good documentation around mtd or know how MythTV calls mtd (I want to try to call it on my own).
<mitche11> I googled for a while but no dice.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. NFS can be picky at times . woner if theres a filesize limit in nfs?
<Dr_willis> 1/5 of a 9gb dvd would be about 2gb?
<mitche11> Maybe I'll try a different share... smb?  something else
<mitche11> Thanks for all the help!
<Dr_willis> sshfs or some of the other fuse tools are handy also
<mitche11> ssh, good idea... is that going to be slower?  Not that it really matters
<Dr_willis> a little perhaps.
<Dr_willis> ive been using sshfs for a while. Its handy
<mitche11> ok, thanks a lot.  I'll check it out.
<MythbuntuGuest63> hi all
<superm1> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<iuaudio_> I'm curious why hdhomerun is not listed as a remote control device.  Does anyone know?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it a remote control?
<iuaudio_> it has an ir receiver and transmits to lirc via udp
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> ask superm1 about it :)
<superm1> yeah it does.  I've never configured mine as such (or had a need to yet), so i haven't got it as a lirc option yet
<superm1> iuaudio_, can you mock up a spec about it, and we can target it for hardy?
<iuaudio_> hmm... well all I could tell you is what's found at http://www.silicondust.com/wiki/hdhomerun/instructions/mythtv under the LIRC heading...
<superm1> iuaudio_, hm looks easy enough
<iuaudio_> silicon dust even recommends mythbuntu on their page... since they're so into the myth community maybe they'd write it themselves
<superm1> iuaudio_, could you still just at least "make" the spec and link to that?, dont even need to put anything in it other than a link
<iuaudio_> one would still have to program their universal remote
<superm1> do they really now?
<superm1> well i do maintain their hdhomerun package in ubuntu :)
<iuaudio_> oh sorry, ubuntu proper... see the text at the top of that page
<superm1> ah yeah that's what i had thought
<iuaudio_> maybe I don't know what I'm talking about... I'm still a bit of a noob on linux
<iuaudio_> how would I submit the spec?
<superm1> iuaudio_, https://launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+addspec
<iuaudio_> thx
<iuaudio_> there is a "network" option during mythbuntu install, but its not shown in the control center after installation... maybe the code is already there to implement it, but not available after the install process
<iuaudio_> network remote control, that is
<superm1> well i can't say i've touched any code related to a network remote.  its possible that there was some stuff from upstream lirc that we got, but i haven't made any improvements over that
<superm1> well looking a little closer
<superm1> you might be able to get away with that easily actually
<iuaudio_> how so?
<superm1> if you just modify the DEVICE item in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> after choosing the network remote
<iuaudio_> I've got it open... how would it read?
<superm1> DEVICE="5000"
<superm1> from what i can tell
<superm1> and then you configure your hdhomerun to send the packets to your computer
<iuaudio_> oh, as the port
<superm1> right
<iuaudio_> got it
<iuaudio_> it sounds like you've been a heavy lifter on the code for mythbuntu... just want to say thanks for a great project
<superm1> no prob, its been a blast making this honestly :)
<iuaudio_> was running myth under suse, but wanted to get away from novell.  Mythbuntu is working well for me!
<superm1> !envy | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<superm1> !automatix | foxbuntu
<ubotu> foxbuntu: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<tazgodx> !RTFM | tazgodx
<MitoTranin> superm1: can you read through something for me when you get a sec?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.geekstir.com/mariopumpkin.html
<MitoTranin> nice tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, can you grab a copy of this: http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/mythbuntu-7.10~071011-i386.iso
<superm1> and when you get a moment make sure that !unionfs is fixed for you?
<MitoTranin> well, could someone read through http://wiki.mitopia.net/Plextor_PX-TV402U for me and let me know if it makes good sense?
<MitoTranin> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> so slow
<superm1> MitoTranin, sorry not right now, PM me this weekend or early next week
<tgm4883_laptop> 119 kb/s
<superm1> someone must be hammering uk.cdimages then :)
<superm1> that's a good thing
<MitoTranin> superm1: I've been between 40-50gb per day on my mirror
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it's going to take me like 30 minutes to d/l
<MitoTranin> not a bad average
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, just conect to us-il.cdimages.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> foxbuntu, that wont be there
<MitoTranin> lowest was 39.1, highest was 52.5
<superm1> its only on uk.
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, it's not on there
<foxbuntu> oh
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, just sometime tonight or tomorrow.  that is our rc of the rc
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, ok
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, where is your mirror?
<superm1> so if it looks good to you, its good for me and laga, so we can sync mirrors tomorrow night
<MitoTranin> us
<MitoTranin> us-ca2
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<MitoTranin> have we figured out how we're going to sync the mirrors yet?
<MitoTranin> other than manually of course...
<superm1> we have an rsync system in place
<tgm4883_laptop> my mirror rsyncs
<superm1> and a push system now
<superm1> actually i'll shoot a mail to sort out the remaining mirrors syncing methods
<superm1> to the mailing list
<MitoTranin> superm1: was anyone going to tell me so I could setup mine?
<MitoTranin> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, you got that email from me?
<superm1> which one?
<tgm4883_laptop> today
<superm1> ababout osoul?
<superm1> yeah i forwarded it to ben, hopefully he can get the dns setup tonight
<tgm4883_laptop> i think  i forwared the last email i got from them
<superm1> or tomorrow
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> basically it says when they rsync, so we know when we need to have the iso up in order to be good for that day
<MitoTranin> so superm1, tgm4883_laptop, where should I setup my mirror to rsync to?
<tazgodx> MitoTranin: i read that link, makes sense to me.
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: thanks!
<tazgodx> don't have one so can't test it to make sure its all correct, but looks good
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, this is what my mirror set for rsync
<tgm4883_laptop> rsync -rtlpvH uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org::www/ /data/ftp/.2/mythbuntu/
<MitoTranin> tazgodx: it actually doesn't work yet though.... I had it working on my feisty box, but had video driver problems so I couldn't play the videos etc
<tazgodx> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> what is 2003 UTC anyway?
<MitoTranin> now that I just set it up while writing that, it's not working...
* tgm4883_laptop starts doing timezone math
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, what wiki is this?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: so we're mirroring using the uk server as the main then... what about the subdirs of that dir?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: it's mine... why?
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, the mirror is frink's mirror.  I don't know much about any of that
<tgm4883_laptop> about the wiki, I was just thinking that the mythtv people would probably appreciate that kind of stuff if you didn't mind putting it on there too
<MitoTranin> well, I kinda need to get it to work first :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is 8.04 already named?
<MitoTranin> right now, that's what worked for me in feisty on a hardware machine
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, hardy heron
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<MitoTranin>  just did that in a vmware machine running the mythbuntu 7.10 beta, and it doesn't work :|
* tgm4883_laptop goes to download hardy heron
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't think they were going back to H
<MitoTranin> so I need to troubleshoot etc
<MitoTranin> What do you guys think of this?  the patch I just used was for kernel 2.6.21 since that's the newest patch I could find...
<MitoTranin> I just found this guy saying this:  "I received a patch from Chris P. that fixes the driver compilation issue for the 2.6.22 Fedora kernels (and most likely other distros too)! The driver source has been patched (the patch is provided in the "patches" directory) and seems to work perfectly."
<MitoTranin> should I try that patch, even though it's designed for the fedora kernel?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883, tgm4883_laptop: you around?
<MitoTranin> nevermind... :)
<sslashes> what window manager does the current release of mythbuntu use?
<MitoTranin> xfce I believe...
<superm1> yes xfce sslashes
<sslashes> thanks
<MitoTranin> superm1: I know you said you were busy earlier, do you have time for a quick Q right now?
<superm1> yeah
<MitoTranin> I'm having a problem, and I'm not sure if it's due to my VMware usage, or not
<superm1> it's been a crazy week for me, so my availability is sparatic :)
<MitoTranin> right now, so that I don't go screwing around with my hardware install, I'm messing around with my USB tuner in a VMware session
<superm1> right
<MitoTranin> I got the vmware all setup etc and all updated
<MitoTranin> got everything installed and running the way I used to have it working in feisty
<MitoTranin> but when I try to load the firmware, I get an error
<MitoTranin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MitoTranin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40242/
<superm1> what does that firmware loading script look like?
<MitoTranin> http://mitopia.net/files/go7007_fimware_load
<superm1> i think that /proc/bus/usb/ doesn't populate anything
<superm1>  /sys/bus/usb does however
<MitoTranin> actually you're right, it's empty
<MitoTranin> that script worked in feisty, did that change since then?
<superm1> it very well may have
<MitoTranin> and I can't go back to my feisty install and check, because I installed mythbuntu over the top of it :)
<superm1> you know what exactly that fx_load is looking for ?
<MitoTranin> I would assume my usb device...
<MitoTranin> here's my entire install method: http://wiki.mitopia.net/Plextor_PX-TV402U
<MitoTranin> It's what I did for my feisty install...
<MitoTranin> I just typed it up today though as I was going through it myself again
<MitoTranin> but... it doesn't work, obviously
<superm1> ubuntu doesn't use hotplug?
<MitoTranin> but I don't know the differences between feisty and gutsy, so this could be the huge proble
<superm1> since when/
<MitoTranin> problem
* MitoTranin shrugs...
<MitoTranin> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Plextor_PX-TV402U#Ubuntu_6.06_.28Dapper.29
<MitoTranin> that's where I got that info
<superm1> oh dapper things have changed significantly since then
<MitoTranin> so it was taken out for dapper, but put back in since?
<superm1> okay but that isn't the issue at hand here
<superm1> let me poke around /sys and see if i can find some sensible device for you to try with
<MitoTranin> well, it could be... if hotplug works, then it might work if I try to use that instead of try to use udev
<superm1> well the issue isn't udev/hotplug though i dont think
<superm1> unless hotplug is supposed to load the firmware somehow
<MitoTranin> it's all very undocumented
<superm1> do you mind if i ssh in to poke around?
<MitoTranin> the guy that I found that's been doing the patch doesn't have once since an RC of 2.6.21
<MitoTranin> sure
<MitoTranin> let me setup some forwarding
<superm1> i'll pm you my public key
<MitoTranin> honestly, it's a VMware image, you can go to town, all I have to do is restore my snapshot to before I messed with the driver :)
<superm1> ah right
<superm1> vmware allows you to restore snapshots like that?
<MitoTranin> WMware workstation allows you to have multiple snapshots, yes
<superm1> that's really sweet
<superm1> does server allow that too?
<MitoTranin> VMware server, the free one, allows a single snapshot
<superm1> ah i see
<MitoTranin> you can also use VirtualBox which is free and 95% Free
<superm1> well i use virtualbox right now
<superm1> but you can save state
<MitoTranin> which allows a single snapshot, but they are working on the multiple snapshot thing
<superm1> and have to restore to that same state
<MitoTranin> yeah, I was big into VB for a while
<MitoTranin> yeah, that's like a single snapshot
<superm1> i really liked the remote console features of vmware server though
<superm1> that's why its still on my list of things that i might go back to
<MitoTranin> VMware workstation 6 allows you to have multiple snapshots, and if you want, you can have a whole tree of them
<MitoTranin> VB has remote console
<superm1> well not like vmware server does though
<superm1> you can forward usb over it
<superm1> and connect to sessions running in the background
<MitoTranin> My VB page for Ubuntu: http://wiki.mitopia.net/VirtualBox_on_Ubuntu
<superm1> ah i've never setup networking properly in VB.
<superm1> always just dealt with its basic install
<sslashes> does anyone know how to send keyboard input from the command line, something like sendkey ESC, and it will act as if someone hit ESC on the system keyboard?
<superm1> sslashes, to myth?
<superm1> or something else?
<superm1> sslashes, if you are meaning myth: see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Telnet_socket
<sslashes> no, another program that lacks an lirc interface
<superm1> oh.
<superm1> irxevent
<superm1> can do it
<sslashes> ooh, looks good - thanks
<sslashes> superm1: how the hell are you always so helpful =)
<superm1> i think i've been using myth too long...
<superm1> okay bed for me
<superm1> nn
* hexxeh dremas of a land where explicit lirc support isn't required - where lirc is entirely userspace, and uses /dev/input/uinput to send events everyone can enjoy
<frink_> yo
<sslashes> i am spawning a program over the mythtv interface (for music - i don't like mythmusic) and it uses irxevent to control it - any idea how i stop mythtv from responding to lirc events in the background?
<sslashes> for instance, when an external player like xine is started, how does it handle it?
<marcel> Hi! Could anyone tell me when the new weekly trunk build would be avaiable ?
<marcel> (for mythbuntu beta_
<Daviey> marcel: Probably Sunday?
<Daviey> Is there a problem with the current one?
<marcel> Well , i switched to mythbuntu this week. I ran trunk on Gutsy before that. There are a few fixes in Trunk for x264 decoding in internal player (doesnt work in current build)
<Daviey> It _should_ only be a few days old as it is?
<Daviey> Any idea what revision you are currently running?
<marcel> I think is in changeset 14599 and tickets #3974 and #4066
<marcel> Daviey, my own build is from yesterday 14658
<Daviey> marcel: ah.. I don't want to manually do it now - as there was a bug the other day that still hasn't been tested
<Daviey> So as you can understand, i don't want to merge the repo
<Daviey> frink_: ping
<hendrixski> I'm trying to make tinker around with the mythtv packages... and I can't seem to edit the 06_ubuntu_directories patch...
<hendrixski> If I want to change a dpatch, instead of patching the patch... I try going into dpatch-edit-patch 0#_patchname and then I want to apply what that patch does so that I can change it... what commands should I run?
<hendrixski> 'cause I tried dpatch apply 0#_patchname and it says failed, I tried patch ./ < debian/patches/0#_patchanem.dpatch  etc. etc.  none of that seems to make the changes inside the dpatch-edit-patch base that I need it to make :-(
<hendrixski> any advice?
<MitoTranin|Work> I have no clue... but I'll ping a few people (such as superm1, foxbuntu, tgm4883, tgm4883_laptop) to see if they are around and might know...
<MitoTranin|Work> ping > those people
<tgm4883> whats up
<hendrixski> ^
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> ping daviey, davemorris
<MitoTranin|Work> almost pinged them too :)
<hendrixski> yeah, I'm getting a little help on Ubuntu motu... I guess that my problem is different than I thought
<hendrixski> apparently it should apply the patch already... but something's missing when I go through the code in the dpatch-edit-patch editor :-/
<tgm4883> well the only help i could give would be to point to the packaging guide
<hendrixski> tgm4883, there's a lot that isn't in there... like which directory to do this all from... looks like that may have been my problem :-/
<tgm4883> i would that that you would do it from the root dir (keep in mind i've never patched anything)
<MitoTranin|Work> normally you can read the patch headers and figure that out
<hendrixski> tgm4883, giving it a try now... as soon as I redownload a clean version of the source
<MitoTranin|Work> sometimes you put the patch into the dir that contains the specific files you need to patch
<MitoTranin|Work> sometimes you put it in the parent folder of the source
<hendrixski> this packaging thing isn't as easy as it seems
<MitoTranin|Work> sometimes you put it in the same dir as the parent dir
<tgm4883> yea
<MitoTranin|Work> hendrixski: it doesn't "seem" so easy to me in the first place :)
<tgm4883> remember that when i said root dir, i meant the root of the thing your trying to patch, not /
<MitoTranin|Work> tgm4883 thus the parent dir :)
<tgm4883> yes
<laga> what's the matter, kids?
<tgm4883> <hendrixski> I'm trying to make tinker around with the mythtv packages... and I can't seem to edit the 06_ubuntu_directories patch...
<tgm4883> <hendrixski> If I want to change a dpatch, instead of patching the patch... I try going into dpatch-edit-patch 0#_patchname and then I want to apply what that patch does so that I can change it... what commands should I run?
<tgm4883> <hendrixski> 'cause I tried dpatch apply 0#_patchname and it says failed, I tried patch ./ < debian/patches/0#_patchanem.dpatch  etc. etc.  none of that seems to make the changes inside the dpatch-edit-patch base that I need it to make :-(
<tgm4883> <hendrixski> any advice?
<laga> i#d just run dpatch apply XX_name.dpatch
<laga> that usually works for me, AFAIK
<laga> you can check in debian/patched/ why the patch failed
<hendrixski> hhhmmm
<hendrixski> debian/patched would keep a log of those things?
<laga> it's a directory where the rejection messages go to, for example
* hendrixski always wondered what debian/patched was for
<hendrixski> I see
<laga> and where it keeps track which patches are applied
<hendrixski> nice,   There's a lot to learn... and IRC teaches me more than college
<hendrixski> :-)
<tgm4883> hendrixski, there is an irc class on packaging coming up in a few weeks if you want to attend
<tgm4883> actually lots of classes
<tgm4883> about lots of things
<hendrixski> tgm4883, ooh, is that going to be like the one they gave during that week when feisty came out?
<tgm4883> probably
<tgm4883> ubuntu open week i think is what it is called
<hendrixski> 'cause I went to that but didn't understand ANY of it... now that I've tried it once or twice I'm sure it'll help
<hendrixski> tgm4883, do you have a link to the schedule?
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<tgm4883> there is also a class on mythbuntu
<hendrixski> nice
<pdragon|out> nice, thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> although i don't know what superm1 is going to teach
<tgm4883> "put the cd in and click install.  Any questions.  Thanks"
<pdragon|out> haha
<hendrixski> wow, I'm glad you told me about that.
<tgm4883> just found out about it this morning
<tgm4883> well, most people did
<hendrixski> nice, I see superm1 is going to be giving the talk on mythbuntu
<tgm4883> you should subscribe to planet ubuntu.  Lots of good stuff on there
<Daviey> except when i blog on there :)
<hendrixski> and there's a part 1 and 2 of the session... hopefully they'll explain a ton more stuff
<hendrixski> :-) there's even a patching packages session !!! SWEET
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> why are people so against 64-bit?
<popey> because it yeilds very little real-world performance boost over 32-bit?
<Daviey> cause it is rubish
<popey> there aren't 64-bit versions of some apps
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> and the FUD campaign continues
* tgm4883 sighs
<Daviey> tgm4883: ie, we have to build two iso's, two sets of packages
<Daviey> I'd like to drop amd64 packages :)
<tgm4883> Daviey, not if we only released AMD64 :)
<laga> amd64 works well here. and it does yield a performance boost for multimedia apps
<Daviey> meh... have you benchmarked it?
<laga> Daviey: no, because i don't care enough. but other people have done it.
<tgm4883> laga, i've traded posts with a dev that says even over regular world stuff it has a performance boost
<tgm4883> i'll have to go see if I can find that post
<laga> it's also useful for linux distros. eg you dont have to care about people with older processors with limited abilities.
<laga> i'll give you one example to prove you wrong:
<hendrixski> whao?  if anyone is under the illusion that switching to 64 bit isn't important why don't they go play with HURD... linux needs to be ready for the future
<Daviey> i386 is a standard instruction set.. If AMD and Intel worked together to form a 64 bit insutruction set.. groovy.. but they aint
<laga> in our mythtv packages, we cannot use CMOV because some older VIA C3 cpus do not support CMOV (it's not a mandatory part of the 686 spec). for x86_64, you dont have to care about that.
* tgm4883 just realized he is subscribed to 623 threads
<Daviey> When did the discusion bring VIA into it?
* tgm4883 wonders about the i686 instruction set
<laga> Daviey: i did to prove that in real world applications like mythtv, there is a performance improvements. real-world, where packagers have to cope with incapable cpus
<Daviey> and again.. i'm yet to see performace boost using i686 optimisation compared to i386
<Daviey> laga: but VIA != i386
<laga> Daviey: talk for yourself then. in theearly days of ATSC/HD in the US, people had clear improvements between an unoptimized build and an optimized one to the extend where they could actually watch HD, whereas without optimiztations they couldn't
* tgm4883 has opened a can of worms
<laga> but hey, it's OK. keep compiling your multimedia apps without SSE support, stay straight with i386 and let nthe other people use their computers :)
<Daviey> laga: go and head over to #gentoo, reckon you'll feel at home there
<laga> rotfl ;)
<laga> my point is: 64 bit yields a performance improvement in real-world applications. i'd bet that mythtv/ffmpeg on 64bit is faster than on 32bit, just because the 64bit builds can use more optimiztations like CMOV without pissing off people who use shitty hardware.
<laga> *shrug+
<tgm4883> ah, found it
<tgm4883> now it is contested a little bit, but i'll post it anyway
<tgm4883> Well, kinda. Actually, for almost all architectures 64bit code is slower than 32bit code. It's only because the 32 bit x86 (IA32) architecture has some glaring faults which are rectified in x86-64 that 64bit x86 code runs faster than 32bit x86 code.
<tgm4883> This is why Debian is (slowly) working towards multiarch. If the world contained only x86 processors, they probably wouldn't bother - there's no (significant) downside to x86-64 code. Other architectures (PPC, etc) really want to use 32bit code where possible and have 64bit code only for programs which need a 64bit address space.
<tgm4883> __________________
<tgm4883> ^^^ from RAOF
<laga> what's RAOF?
<tgm4883> some Ubuntu Developer
<laga> heh
<tgm4883> of course, no one has touched multiarch in 18 months so...
<tgm4883> eh, i blame foxbuntu
<laga> you can do very limited multilib stuff in ubuntu
<laga> good enough to get zsnes up and running ;)
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, you always blame me
<foxbuntu> nothing new here
<tgm4883> thats cause it's always you fault ;)
* foxbuntu backhands tgm4883 like the ho he is!
* tgm4883 falls to the ground
<Daviey> I blame foxbuntu
* foxbuntu beats Daviey for being a brit
<Daviey> foxbuntu: sounds about right
<troy_s> greets all.
<Daviey> foxbuntu: shouldn't be jealous... you aint _too_ bad
<tgm4883_laptop> hi troy_s
<tgm4883_laptop> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<tgm4883_laptop> hey, mythbot still works
<troy_s> tgm4883_laptop: is that for me?  Lol.
<tgm4883_laptop> well the hi was
<troy_s> lol
<troy_s> greets back.
<tgm4883_laptop> then i was wondering if mythbot was still here
<bendailey> tgm4883: sorry my latop froze
<tgm4883> thats no fun
<bendailey> yep :(
<tgm4883> do you know the answer to the question i just sent the ML?
<tgm4883> i was going to put it in the email to my mirror, but wasn't too sure about it
<bendailey> tgm4883: you can tell they are symlinks if you got to the site via ftp
<bendailey> tgm4883: it will on delete what is deleted from the master rsync source
<tgm4883> thats what the delete function does?
<tgm4883> or does it do that anyway
<bendailey> yep by default rsync only keeps change and new adds in sync
<tgm4883> ok so we need the --delete thing
<bendailey> with the delete option it also removes files from the client that have been removed from the mirror
<bendailey> yes having the delete option is a good idea
<bendailey> assuming things don't get removed prematurely on the master
<tgm4883> bendailey sec
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> bendailey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40284/
<tgm4883> i just realized i missed that part of his email
<hendrixski> ah crap.... what was the apt-get command to install all the dev packages needed to build a certain package?
<tgm4883> do we still need to know about the vhost situation?
<tgm4883> hendrixski, are you using pbuilder?
<hendrixski> tgm4883, nah, dpkg-buildpackage
<hendrixski> I know I should be doing it in pbuilder so as not to litter my computer with all those dev packages... but... meh, it's worked before without
<hendrixski> oooh, apt-get build-dep  that was the one... nevermind
<bendailey> tgm4883: if they will do a vhost for the mythbuntu.org dns that would be great but it is not a big deal
<tgm4883> whats the cname point to?
<bendailey> tgm4883: ftp-osl.osuosl.org
<bendailey> tgm4883: anymore questions?
<tgm4883> nope, just sent the email
<bendailey> tgm4883: great thanks
<bendailey> let me know about the vhost and then I will get them put into the rotation
<tgm4883> k
<bendailey> tgm4883: should someone send the the ML about the naming convention to drop the date and mimic ubuntu releases?
<tgm4883> yea go ahead and i will reply to it
<bendailey> ok great
<Daviey> bendailey: we are already dropping the date, are we not?
<bendailey> Daviey: I don't know had that been decide somewhere already?
<tgm4883> Daviey, unless that was recently decided, not that i know of
<bendailey> I know we decided to drop ~ (tilde)
<Daviey> current file name = mythbuntu-7.10-rc-amd64.iso
<tgm4883> interesting
<bendailey> Daviey: great
<tgm4883> shouldn't it be rc1
<Daviey> i said that, superm1 said - well we are only having one rc - so no need
<tgm4883> well if we are only having 1 rc, then why not call it release
<Daviey> heh
<tgm4883> if there is only 1 canidate, then there is only one answer
<Daviey> I think it is good that we are looking to announce RC before Ubuntu does
<bendailey> next time are we going to start with mythbuntu-8.04-tribe1 then progress to mythbuntu-8.04-beta to mythbuntu-8.04-rc ?
<Daviey> o_O
<tgm4883> Daviey, when are we announcing?
<Daviey> dunno..  we used dates initally as we were building too often
<bendailey> tomorrow I think
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> Ubuntu RC is due today
<Daviey> Proper alphas with no date could be good
<Daviey> rather than 'Tribe' i suggest 'Channel' :)
<Daviey> Channel 1, 2 etc
<bendailey> I think dates are great for daily builds but for the release that get listed on the webpage I think we should not uses dates
<Daviey> +1
<bendailey> is +1 a vote?
<tgm4883> +2
<Daviey> Well.. saying i agree
<tgm4883> and i agree twice
<bendailey> ok understand thanks still learning lingo
<tgm4883> since im american and fatter i get 2 votes
<Daviey> yes!
<Daviey> Shall we move this to -dev?
<yotux> has anyone here used commandIR hardware?
<laga> either the last update borked autologin or i have been smoking crack
<therethinker> ..or all of the above!
<MitoTranin> laga: is that in the last system updates, or in the new rc ?
<MitoTranin> I don't have the new rc installed yet, but my system is up to date as of last night and the autologin still works fine
<tgm4883> anyone have a gutsy VM that they can test something for me?
<greener-uw> Quick question I am on page 41 of Stweart Smith's book Practical Myth TV, so far so good,I am installing an IVTV Capture card. Can someone answer a quick question for me?
<laga> MitoTranin: last system update. and i just had to re-enable it. maybe it was the crack pipe
<laga> !ask greener-uw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask greener-uw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laga> oops ;)
<laga> greener-uw: just ask
<greener-uw> Ok here goes..on page 41 it has you make some changes to the Makefile in /usr/src/linux then you cp /boot/config-2.6.15-29-386 /usr/src/linux/.config and type make oldconfig, however when I do that it says -su: make: command not found. I am not sure why make wont work, I am thinking there is maybe a typo in the book, any thoughts?
<laga> greener-uw: that's because that book is outdated. in feisty and later, ivtv is already included AFAIK.
<laga> gotta go.
<DaveMorris> greener-uw: also you prob don't have make installed.  You'll need to install the package 'make' e.g. sudo apt-get install make
<Daviey> DaveMorris: thought this might be of interest - http://www.saverstore.com/productinfo/product.aspx?catalog_name=Savastore&product_id=20015269&pid=10&tid=68
<greener-uw> Thanks Dave for your input YOu are correct, I didnt have make loaded, I went ahead and tried make oldconfig and it spit out some errors, I followed all the directions correctly but it appears that there is some missing files, I pasted the output below, Why do you think the kernal source wont complie?  Thanks
<greener-uw> root@myth-desktop:/usr/src/linux# make
<greener-uw>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<greener-uw>   UPD     include/linux/version.h
<greener-uw>   SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386
<greener-uw>   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:105:23: error: sys/types.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:106:22: error: sys/stat.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:107:22: error: sys/mman.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:108:20: error: unistd.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:109:19: error: fcntl.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:110:20: error: string.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:111:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:112:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/syslimits.h:7,
<greener-uw>                  from /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/limits.h:11,
<greener-uw>                  from scripts/basic/fixdep.c:113:
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<greener-uw> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/include/limits.h:122:61: error: limits.h: No such file or directory
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:114:19: error: ctype.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:115:23: error: arpa/inet.h: No such file or directory
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c: In function usage:
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:129: warning: implicit declaration of function fprintf
<DaveMorris> looks like you need the dev versions of various packages installing
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:129: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function fprintf
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:129: error: stderr undeclared (first use in this function)
<greener-uw> scripts/basic/fixdep.c:129: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<tgm4883> !pastebin | greener-uw
<ubotu> greener-uw: please see above
<DaveMorris> please stop copy ing and pasting
<greener-uw> sorry
<DaveMorris> yeah, you need the dev packages which contain the various header files
<DaveMorris> linux-libc-dev and prob some others
<DaveMorris> Daviey: the thing I'm suspicious of is, that some of them have vga/component on the same AV number, and I want them on seperate chanels
<DaveMorris> since eveything else will connect via my amp via component, but my myth frontend will be vga
<Daviey> yeah.. good point
<Daviey> tis the trouble with unknown brands
<DaveMorris> I'll buy a mini-itx board with component out next time, then it'll fit in fine with my cinema amp
<Daviey> still a good price for 37"
<Daviey> component?!
<DaveMorris> it all works fine atm through composite video
<Daviey> DVI/HDMI!
<DaveMorris> well my Wii, DVD player can do component, I don't have any dvi/hdmi equipment
<DaveMorris> besides, the boards with component also have hdmi/dvi
<DaveMorris> anyone got a link for creating a team on launchpad?
<Daviey> launchpad.net
<DaveMorris> haha
<Daviey> https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<DaveMorris> I can never navigate myself around
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-12
<gib> I'm tearing my hair out trying to get mythtv to work with a ADS PTV-305 tuner (hardware MPEG2 and uses blackbird drivers).
<gib> The kernel seems to load all the blackbird drivers, OK, and even says it uploads the firmware OK.
<gib> But when I choose "Watch TV" I get nothing but a blank screen.
<gib> I even ran mplayer /dev/video1 and it played the firt TV channel (2), so the kernel drivers must be OK.  Not sure what the problem is with MythTV though.
<tgm4883_laptop_> gib, feisty or gutsy?
<gib> gutsy
<gib> I'm using MythBuntu, as a matter of fact, which uses xbuntu gusty as it's base.
<MitoTranin> gib: what do you have your tuner set to in myth-setup?
<gib> I've tried just about every combination, but right now I have it set to an MPEG2 card, because I want to use the hardware encoding.  I assume that's the right choice.
<gib> and /dev/video1, since that's the one to use for the hardware encoder.
<MitoTranin> that's an HDTV card, right?
<MitoTranin> if so, then you don't want it to be mpeg2, you want it to be dvb
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, good catch MitoTranin
<MitoTranin> HDTV *cannot* be put into mpeg2, it's just a straight data stream
<MitoTranin> mpeg2 is for analog recordings
<gib> No, it's analog
<MitoTranin> are you sure you have the right model above then?
<MitoTranin> the mythtv page for that card mentions it as HDTV:  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ADS_Tech_Instant_TV_Deluxe_-_PTV305
<MitoTranin> sorry, no, I read that wrong
<mungewell> Hi all. So I check out the LCDproc status of mythbuntu.... just as bad as Mythdora :-( Thinking some more today (ie. without access to machine) does MythTV support mouse/touchscreen control?
<MitoTranin> it says that if you have this card, your HDTV card won't work
<MitoTranin> I assumed that meant that this card was HDTV, but re-reading it, it sounds like it could be the other way around
<gib> I already read the wiki, that's why I bought the card.  It made it sound like the like the only issue to worry about was to get the firmware loaded, and that seems to have happened form the dmesg output
<MitoTranin> mungewell: MythTV does allow you to press buttons with a mouse, yes
<MitoTranin> but as far as I know, there's no interface for changing channels etc via mouse
<MitoTranin> dunno,... brb, gotta put a kid in bed
<mungewell> MitoTranin: so.... using VNC on a touch screen portable would work?
<mungewell> I don't have TV input, just play pre-recorded media and internet streams.
<MitoTranin> mungewell: if you can get a touchscreen that has arrow keys it should work
<MitoTranin> (not many, but some will have a small touchpad for directional keys)
<MitoTranin> gib: sounds like you're getting the same as this guy then?  http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-July/188305.html
<gib> Yes, I am.
<gib> I haven't checked my mythbackend.log file though.  Where is that located?
<MitoTranin> uh... my best suggestion would be to email him and see if he ever figured it out then, because I don't see anyone posting a solution for it
<MitoTranin> gib: /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<gib> I guess I'd better.  It sucks having a card that's not common.
<gib> But I don't have lots of choices in low profile cards with hardware encoders.
<MitoTranin> yep... I'm kinda in the same boat
<MitoTranin> got a great usb tuner that is said to be fully supported in mythtv etc
<MitoTranin> only to find out that it does have awesome mythtv support... built right into the myth-setup options...
<MitoTranin> but the linux drivers for it haven't been updated in over a year and don't work anymore
<gib> I can't even use usb because it don't even have 2.0 on that machine.
<gib> yeah, unless a lot of users use it, it can get broken and go unnoticed by any dev.
<mungewell> MitoTranin: In my mind I thinking more along the lines of a pen (or finger) interface. Probably not supported at present, but would make one hell of a remote control that mirrored the menus seen on the screen and when playing TV/Video would present a simple interface to allow jumping to location/etc.
<MitoTranin> mungewell: why not use a remote that does that?
<MitoTranin> you can program palm pilots to be remotes etc, that might work
<gib> The IR blaster that came with the card isn't working either, even though it's listed as a choice in the Mythbuntu setup.
<mungewell> 1. I'm too cheap to spend out on fancy devices.... 2.  ... well that's about it ;-)
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> I picked up my remote for a whole $9
<MitoTranin> and it has *decent* (but not great) support
<gib> What kind is it?
<MitoTranin> (BUT, a disclaimer, I haven't gotten it working yet because I keep having problems with my IR receivers)
<mungewell> I'd like to get a low power device which would enable my to navigate MythTV without having the main screen turned on. Have a large DLP and don't want to run all day when listening to streams/audio and not good for it to turn on/off all the time.
<MitoTranin> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/One_For_All_URC-6131
<MitoTranin> the one on the right
<MitoTranin> ah, I gotcha
<MitoTranin> so why not dual-monitor it with a cheap monitor and have it down behind the couch or something?
<mungewell> I'm happy to run an old Palm or Palmtop to connect wired or wireless to control the myth box.
<MitoTranin> the problem with a palm would be getting the display to show up on the palm
<MitoTranin> I must have missed that part, I thought you said you just wanted a touchscreen style remote interface
<mungewell> Power requirements is the main requirement. We're off grid and have to make every watt we use.
<gib> Yeah, my problem is with the receiver too.  Don't think a driver is being loaded for it, which is funny since it's listed as an option in mythbuntu setup--figued it would be auto configured.
<MitoTranin> missed where you want the display to actually show up on the remote/palm/thingy
<gib> It's a usb ir blaster
<mungewell> MitoTranin: nope, that's what I was thinking. Don't need motion video, but do want menus.
<MitoTranin> gib: is your usb functional?
<MitoTranin> mungewell: but since the menus are dynamic, you do need it to be an actual display though...
<gib> Yeah, but it's only 1.1.  Wouldn't want to use it for data transer, but it's fine for something like a remote.
<mungewell> If I push the idea really far, you could even do .Net VNC on cell phone connected via bluetooth.
<MitoTranin> http://www.vfmstore.com/m225.htm
<MitoTranin> how's that?
<gib> The usb detects it, I just don't think that triggers a kernel module to be loaded.
<MitoTranin> gib: you need to make sure that either hotplug or udev are working
<MitoTranin> and that the firmware for the ir-blaster is being properly loaded
<gib> and I'm not sure which module should be loaded.
<mungewell> MitoTranin: not bad... $99, what's that CDN? $80 ;-)
<MitoTranin> mungewell: if you used that for the display, you could then use a standard remote for the controling
<MitoTranin> or if you want wired, you could use a simple game-pad
<gib> well I could just modprobe it to see if it works.   You know what driver I should use?
<MitoTranin> not a clue
<MitoTranin> sorry guys, gotta run for a bit...
<mungewell> MitoTranin: thanks for the help. I'll post the forums if I get anything working.
<gib> goodnight
<therethinker> $daily foxbunut
<therethinker> $daily foxbuntu
<therethinker> $daily foxbuntu
<mythbot> /me throws foxbuntu into a flaming pit, and forces him to answer questions on #ubuntu-mythtv without using me OR ubotu!
<foxbuntu> therethinker, stop that
<foxbuntu> $poke therethinker
<mythbot> /me stabs therethinker violently with a rusty spoon
<NSVOE> hellow
<NSVOE> anyone here
<tgm4883> $ask
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NSVOE> can myth tv be use on 2 diffrent tv's at the same time by one box?
<tgm4883> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<tgm4883> Welcome
<tgm4883> You've got mail
<NSVOE> waaah
<tgm4883> ?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, we've got a live one
<NSVOE> so yeah, can you do that
<tgm4883> do what?
<NSVOE> don't tell me you didn't see all of tha
<tgm4883> nope
<NSVOE> :/
<NSVOE> basicly
<frank_> anyone know how the 'match duplicates using subtitles' feature works? Does it record the whole show, the check if its a duplicate? or does it stop the recirding at some point?     And are the subtitles kept after a show is deleted?
<NSVOE> one computer
<NSVOE> 2 tvs
<NSVOE> 2 remotes
<NSVOE> and i want to watch tv and do stuff at the same time
<NSVOE> on each tv
<NSVOE> has it ben done
<tgm4883> so you want to have the shows displaying on the desktop.  And have each tv display the desktop and different shows?
<NSVOE> kinds
<NSVOE> kind of
<tgm4883> it's a very complicated setup and I don't think there is much documentation.  Some people have been successful in running dual screens and having mythtv show on one screen and keeping the desktop on the other
<NSVOE> yes
<NSVOE> i want each tv to basicly have their own control as if they had a seprate box there
<tgm4883> hmm
<NSVOE> granted i am not dumb i would have 2 graphics cards
<foxbuntu> nsvoe you are going to need to setup xineorama or something similar
<foxbuntu> yet you wont be able to use remotes
<tgm4883> i dont' know if lirc can handle that
<NSVOE> the cards come with remotes
<foxbuntu> and you can only spawn one mythfrontend session per machine
<foxbuntu> lirc can only handle one remote at a time
<foxbuntu> meaning one remote kernel mode running
<tgm4883> well you can spawn a second mythfrontend, but you would need a way to seperate the audio
<NSVOE> what about a virtual mechine with 2 linuxes
<tgm4883> which could be done via seperate sound cards
<tgm4883> I think it's more trouble than it's worth
<NSVOE> i like yours better
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, you would be better off building a second machine
<tgm4883> +1 for foxbuntu
<NSVOE> i was hoping that myth tv would auto devide with 2 cards
<tgm4883> NSVOE, help me visualize what your trying to accomplish
<tgm4883> AFAIK there is no way that LIRC can send remote events to a specified mythfrontend
<NSVOE> i'm watching tv in the den and my friend watching wresteling in another room
<tgm4883> so you would lose your remote control unless you did it via keyboard
<tgm4883> HD or SD?
<tgm4883> not that it matters
<NSVOE> basic tv
<tgm4883> because it's definetly not happening with HD
<tgm4883> and with SD, you should pick up a cheap 1 GHz machine to use as a frontend
<tgm4883> it's really way more work than your thinking
<tgm4883> what are your machine specs?
<NSVOE> i'll build it, but it is going to be micro quiet atx
<NSVOE> so that's what i am gathering at the moment
<NSVOE> the specs
<tgm4883> IMHO, it's not worth it then.  You would have to literally buy two of almost everything anyway
<NSVOE> but i was hoping i could pull off something special and use like a p4 or something
<tgm4883> the few things that you would buy one of are motherboard, ram, cpu, ps
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, nope...MythTV was designed around the concept of Frontend and Backend devices for scability
<tgm4883> then your seriously looking at hours of setup which isn't guarenteed to work anyway
<tgm4883> and you won't get LIRC to do what you want
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, trust me on this one...I am a gluton for punishment and have tried several of the things you are talking about...the dual monitors alone can consume several hours of work
<tgm4883> After the base install, I see an additional 20+ hours of research and work to get something to proof of concept state
<tgm4883> which IMHO isn't exactly a state I would be happy with
<NSVOE> ok i have 2 4 port hd vedio cards and onboard sound with extra hd audio
<NSVOE> pci
<foxbuntu> build a basic backend server and a really cheap frontend and put a frontend on both
<NSVOE> with a 700 gb hd
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, let me make this simple...
<NSVOE> each vedio card has hardware acceleration
<NSVOE> with upgraded memory
<NSVOE> i have the hardware
<NSVOE> i need the software
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, you are welcome to use our software to attempt to make it work, however you will not find support from us (i.e. spending lots of our time on this for you) to make it all work
<NSVOE> ooh and i have 2 gig of mem
<tgm4883> NSVOE, are you capable enough to code in python
<NSVOE> absolutely
<NSVOE> not
<tgm4883> ok then
<tgm4883> this is what you need to do
<tgm4883> you have 2 options
<NSVOE> i can't do much but i take direction well
<NSVOE> i know huh
<NSVOE> 2 boxes or hours of codeing that might break my cards
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, I don't mean to sounds like a prick, but the fact of the matter is this software was not designed what you want to do, and I don't refer to that as Mythbuntu but its peices...Lirc, MythTV, tuner drivers, or IR Driver
<tgm4883> A)  Install mythbuntu, setup xorg for dual x environments, setup each mythtv in a different account, setup each mythtv to use a different sound card.  If you want remote support, then you will have to hire a programmer to make you a custom IR receiving program
<tgm4883> B) make a seperate box for a second frontend
<tgm4883> The biggest hurdle is setting up the dual environments
<foxbuntu> which will consume mucho ram
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> what tuner cards?
<frank_> just reading this...  for A) you could use wireless keyboards instead of remotes and have this work. I have no idea how to separate the sound though.
<NSVOE> well for one i could seperate the chanels
<tgm4883> NSVOE, what TV tuners?
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: I've been reading a little while catching up on email etc...  and let me make this one simple observation...
<MitoTranin> you said you have two 4-port HD tuner cards
<NSVOE> um....the graphics card that have tv tuners n them one in port  and 2 out ports
<MitoTranin> that costs a chunk of change... so you're obviously not short on cash.
<tgm4883> NSVOE, what brand?
<MitoTranin> this means the reason for you to not do two frontends shouldn't be cost
<tgm4883> NSVOE, what model?
<MitoTranin> even if it is, you said you were hoping to be able to use a P4 or something... well, that doesn't fit with your ultra-low noise that you wanted
<NSVOE> not really i got them off of a guys computer that he had a chunck of change and didn't want them
<tgm4883> NSVOE, are they all in wonder cards?
<MitoTranin> also, you can buy 2 VIA motherboards that can be ran fanless with built-in cpu's for cheaper than the cost of a single P4 motherboard+cpu combo
<NSVOE> i'll need to see, i don't think so
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, your mirror server ready to go?
<MitoTranin> you said that you take direction well... yet everyone has been suggesting, and some telling, you that what you are wanting to do is impractical, over-your-head technically, and very simply against the entire design of MythTV...
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: yes, good to go
<NSVOE> ok, i'm an IT, and i don't know that concept
<MitoTranin> did a manual rsync this afternoon
<NSVOE> via motherboards
<MitoTranin> VIA motherboards
<MitoTranin> VIA is a company that makes chipsets etc
* tgm4883 sighs
<MitoTranin> they also make motherboards with built-in processors
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, great thanks
<NSVOE> like via the train via the the server room on fire
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, sorry...superm1 has be being his mirror nazi tonight
<NSVOE> oooh
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: not a problem :)  it's important that everyone is synced up for tomorrow :)
<NSVOE> are they old ? fast
<NSVOE> linkns pls
<MitoTranin> foxbuntu: I do have mine set to rsync daily at midnight PST time btw
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, ok
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I need to do the same as well
<tgm4883> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/
<propagandhi> good day people
<tgm4883> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<NSVOE> holly crap
<NSVOE> OMG i want it! http://www.mini-itx.com/reviews/pico-itx/ it fits on your fingers
<NSVOE> it looks smaller than a pci card
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: then do it...
<NSVOE> have you seen it
<NSVOE> !
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, anyone on the iso team around?
<Wy|laptop> Just a quickie comment
<Wy|laptop>  /feedback
<tgm4883> yes
<MitoTranin> not to persuade away from mythbuntu, but there is a special mythtv frontend for small systems just like that
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, shoot
<NSVOE> i'm just amazed they built a motherboard that fits in your hand
<MitoTranin> and yes, NSVOE, I've built firewalls and vpn routers with such things
<Wy|laptop> Okay, booting the A64 version, vid card is a 7100
<Wy|laptop> Problem is the x configurator selects the nv module for xorg, and picks some bassackwards mode line which doesn't work very well
<NSVOE> have you used that board b4?
<MitoTranin> not that board, no
<Wy|laptop> Suggested solution: make xorg on the bootable cd default to VESA
<MitoTranin> the ones I have used are the mini-itx and nano-itx, never a pico-itx
<Wy|laptop> pico-itx is crazy small
<MitoTranin> anyways, if you want something that can run on something along those lines, check this out:  http://www.mini-box.com/iMediaMythTV
<Wy|laptop> tgm: thoughts?
<MitoTranin> actually designed to run on systems small such as this: http://www.mini-box.com/Mini-Box-M300-LCD
<NSVOE> it's about the speed of a p4 older desktop you would say???
<Wy|laptop> what is it?
<Wy|laptop> myth-frontend / mythbuntu works well enough on an epia
<MitoTranin> Wy|laptop: he's talking about a pico-itx
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, do you rsync the isos?
<Wy|laptop> yeah, but isn't the via pico-itx's built around the same stuff?
<MitoTranin> yeah
<Wy|laptop> tgm: newest iso
<NSVOE> how mini is that mini box
<NSVOE> ??
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, can you pop over in -dev and help foxbuntu
<MitoTranin> read... it has the dimensions there
<Wy|laptop> I mean, autodectection is nice, but too much wierd stuff out there. Better to just use VESA
<MitoTranin> I've been there :)
<Wy|laptop> I can swap in my other card (x2400) and it'll just not work
<Wy|laptop> except if you're in vesa
<NSVOE> i mean from the pic it looks like i't fit in cuped hands
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, I think that is handled by gutsy, but i'll pass it along
<MitoTranin> - Size 20cm (w) x 7.8 cm x 24cm
<tgm4883> there is one problem with that though
<MitoTranin> that's the M300
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<NSVOE> c'mon now, i'm dyslexic
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: the M200 is shorter...
<Wy|laptop> tgm: oh, no worries, I fixored the mode line myself so it booted
<MitoTranin> what, how can I give it to you better?
<MitoTranin> you want it converted into inches?
<Wy|laptop> anyways, gotta run
<NSVOE> lolrof
<MitoTranin> http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm
<MitoTranin>  :)
* superm1 wanders in
<superm1> what's up with uk.cdimages?
<tgm4883> run, run now superm1
<superm1> why isn't it working?
<superm1> frink_, Daviey ?
<tgm4883> superm1, whats not working?
<superm1> the server?
<superm1> i cant connect to it at all
<tgm4883> strange
<superm1> can you?
<MitoTranin> superm1: I just checked, can't get anything from it
<NSVOE> can you fit it in the palm of your hand
<superm1> well this == bad
<MitoTranin> superm1: I am fully synced though, synced this afternoon
<tgm4883> superm1, i can't even ping it
<tgm4883> i am fully synced though
<superm1> ugh.  i didn't want to deal with trouble at all tonight, i've got os much other stuff to deal with
<superm1> what time is it frink_'s time?
<tgm4883> where is frink?
<tgm4883> india?
<superm1> i probably don't want to call him right this moment
<tgm4883> it's 5:39 am in germany
<MitoTranin> if frink_ is the uk, then he's GMT+0, which means it's 4:40am there
<superm1> yeah probably don't want to wake him up right now
<superm1> Daviey, probably typed sudo shutdown by accident
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: in answer to your earlier question, yes, it's kinda like an old p4
<MitoTranin> those two models are actually a via 1.0Ghz system
<MitoTranin> but they are much faster than a P3 1.0GHz that you might be familiar with...
<MitoTranin> I have a C7 1.5Ghz system, and it feels faster than my old P4 1.8
<MitoTranin> by quite a bit
<foxbuntu> superm1, ha
<foxbuntu> superm1, how the heck did 3 hours pass?
<NSVOE> y does it only have 60 gigs available for that on that site you gave me??
<superm1> foxbuntu, fast
<NSVOE> i'm uessing because of space
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: if you want bigger, don't order a HDD with it
<foxbuntu> superm1, needs to move slower...I dont want to work tomorrow
<foxbuntu> lol
<MitoTranin> but do note that it uses a LAPTOP hard drive, and not a desktop drive
<superm1> well i've got other stuff to take care of yet tonight.  hopefully frink_'s box comes back to life, if not i'll have to call him tomorrow morning
<superm1> any remaining mirrors will have to sync from somewhere else
<superm1> i've a feeling bendailey's mirrors weren't synced
<superm1> but dont know for usre
<tgm4883> *cough* foxbuntu *cough*
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, ?
<tgm4883> oh superm1 was talking about people that weren't synced yet
<tgm4883> and I was genetically bred to always blame you first
<foxbuntu> $poke tgm4883
<mythbot> /me stabs tgm4883 violently with a rusty spoon
<MitoTranin> $postal
<NSVOE> i'm just wondering if it was because you couldn't put one in it
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Mail, the postal service" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal
<MitoTranin> darn, that would have been a good one :)
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: the enclosure itself supports any 2.5" HDD you can find
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, link
<foxbuntu> $whack tgm4883
<mythbot> /me whacks tgm4883
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: you will need to check the specs on that motherboard though to make sure though
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: link for what?
<tgm4883> for whatever your looking at :)
<tgm4883> im bored
<MitoTranin> http://www.mini-box.com/Mini-Box-M200-LCD
<tgm4883> id ask foxbuntu, but im afraid of the link he would give me
<NSVOE> rof
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, eh I looked at the dirty stuff earlier
<tgm4883> ah
<foxbuntu> now I only have my web site manager up
<foxbuntu> boring stuff
<tgm4883> NSVOE, what part of IT are you in?
<NSVOE> it's looking like i can put 4 hard drives in the box, but it's depending on if it has a daughterboard
<tgm4883> uh, i doubt that
<MitoTranin> 4 drives?
<MitoTranin> are you looking at the M300 or the M200 ?
<tgm4883> allows mounting of up to two 2.5" laptop drives.
<NSVOE> hardware netwotking research rollout
<NSVOE> i am not allowed to do server management or helpdesk
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: are you looking at the M200 system, or the M300 system?
<NSVOE> someone's computer was overheating and i happened to be on the basterd excuses page and i refreshed it..................so i told the guy his problem was that his computer was over heating
<NSVOE> and to get ice watter and pour it over his computer but make sure that it is on , i didn't think the guy was an idiot
<NSVOE> 300
<NSVOE> but only hdd help i got was in a pdf with nice grphics
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, one thing to make sure...get a good Fluxcapitor I suggest the g400 for about $50..its makes all the difference with MythTV
<NSVOE> and the guy hung up the phone and he did what i said b4 i could tell him i was jokeing
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, the g400 is old, the new g440 is out now
<MitoTranin> I was thinking the g290 would do the trick though...
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, really?
<foxbuntu> cool
<tgm4883> yea yesterday they released it
<NSVOE> lmao rof i still get a kick out of that
<foxbuntu> out of what?
<tgm4883> there have been some bad reviews though
<tgm4883> I guess some have disabled pipes
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, intresting
<tgm4883> apparently they are trying to make some money before they release the g500
<tgm4883> it's been out of R&D forever, I don't know why they haven't released it yet
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: the M300 case is compatible for up to two 2.5" drives
<foxbuntu> MitoTranin, I love the M300
<NSVOE> that's what i figured, there is a daughterboard on it
<MitoTranin> so tgm4883, he's looking at this system http://www.mini-box.com/Mini-Box-M300-LCD
<NSVOE> and that's as much as i can fit
<NSVOE> 2.5 isn't that laptop size
<MitoTranin> yes
<MitoTranin> yes it is
<MitoTranin> 3.5" is desktop
<MitoTranin> 2.5" is laptop
<NSVOE> why the heck do they only have 60 g
<NSVOE> these people don't make scence
<NSVOE> or is it me
<MitoTranin> NSVOE: as I said before... you can put in *any* 2.5" drive that you want
<MitoTranin> as long as you only put in 2 of them
<MitoTranin> AND
<tgm4883> it's you.  Dont' buy the HD from them
<MitoTranin> as long as you make sure that the drive is compatible with the motherboard
<NSVOE> maybe the board won't  support high capacity drives
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, right
<NSVOE> your a faster typer thanme
<tgm4883> NSVOE, you should email them just to be sure
<NSVOE> i already know what there gonna say, the same thing dell does, lmao
<MitoTranin> that M300 system uses this motherboard: http://www.mini-box.com/Hybrid-C7-1G?sc=8&category=99
<NSVOE> if we could have we would have, and if it can then we can't tell you
<tgm4883> NSVOE, why don't you purchase it and send it to me.  I'll do extensive testing for you
<NSVOE> dell can byte my shorts
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, no this board had the old g400 on it
<NSVOE> lol ok
<foxbuntu> nice board
<NSVOE> i'll e-mail it to you
<tgm4883> ice cream time, im out
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, what jigawatt rating psu unit are you planning on using?
<NSVOE> awe your connection must not be big enugh
<MitoTranin> here is the link from the manuf. with their specs
<MitoTranin> http://www.jetway.com.tw/jetway/system/productshow2.asp?id=383&proname=J7F2WE1G
<tgm4883> NSVOE, whats your connection?  I only got 1Gbps here
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, really? I have 2.6Gbps here
<tgm4883> yea, i live kinda out of town so we dont' get the fast speeds
<NSVOE> i am unable to discuss that at the moment due to it might incriminate me
<tgm4883> uh yea. ok
* tgm4883 is really off to get ice cream now
<NSVOE> sereously
* MitoTranin shouts to tgm4883:  Get me some too!!!
<NSVOE> i live in apartments and i have wireless
<tgm4883> so wireless might incriminate you?
<NSVOE> i could be on your connection
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, oh you hack?
<superm1> i do mean to rain in on everyone's fun by reminding them of /topic
<NSVOE> i said nothing of the sort i was relateing our possable isp provider similarity due to popularity
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, well.../topic only now
<NSVOE> if you take the "u" out of his handle that's aquard
<foxbuntu> so unless you have more Mythbuntu support needs...I better get back to work
<NSVOE> what you actually work
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, yes
<foxbuntu> quite alot actually
<tazgodx> is it possible to set mythtv to output sound as mono?
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, yes
<superm1> NSVOE, am i going to have to kick you from here? /t only ok?
<NSVOE> nonono i men't this is related to your work?
<foxbuntu> you can change alsa/oss to do that
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, do you use alsa?
<tazgodx> not sure
<tazgodx> how can i tell?
<foxbuntu> do you know where the sound settings menu is in setup?
<NSVOE> you must be the boss man that didn't realise the aquardness of his handle
<foxbuntu> NSVOE, who?
<NSVOE> now realizeing it
<tgm4883> NSVOE, your not on my connection.  I dont live in georgia
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+b *!*@68.225.100.63]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+d PJIRC?WebChat]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+b nsvoe!*@*]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+b *!n=NSVOE@*]  by superm1
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<foxbuntu> superm1, you last chan op?
<foxbuntu> lost*
<superm1> look closer at the order of events
<foxbuntu> oh I see
<foxbuntu> thanks
<foxbuntu> that guy was a pain from the get go
<foxbuntu> is that perm or temp?
<superm1> well if he logs in from a different ip he can still get in
<foxbuntu> well i get that
<MitoTranin> he was using a webchat too?  go figure
<superm1> but its blocked that nick, that ip, and ident
<tazgodx> all i know is that my TV only accepts one audio RCA cable
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, do you know how to find the menu with Mythtv sound settings in it?
<tazgodx> don't know off hand, but i can go thru them all real quick
<foxbuntu> eh
<foxbuntu> superm1, you know off hand which menu that is in?
<tazgodx> ok audio out device
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
<tazgodx> ALSA:dfeault
<foxbuntu> ok so you are using alsa then
<foxbuntu> pull up your console
<foxbuntu> and start up alsamixer
<foxbuntu> or perhaps alsa-mixer
<tazgodx> i guess ill have to do this tomorrow, i don't have it on the network today, i moved my box, and tomorrow i ahve to run my cable
<tazgodx> but continue, ill just save this convo
<foxbuntu> well one of the options in there you can change the input/output to mono
<foxbuntu> Im not sure off the top of my head
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-b *!n=NSVOE@*]  by superm1
<foxbuntu> but there are only a few
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<foxbuntu> its pretty easy to use
<tazgodx> ok, thanks
<tazgodx> ill look into that tomorrow, or maybe the day after. or better yet, whenever i have a few free minutes
<foxbuntu> tazgodx, ok
<foxbuntu> ope it helps
<foxbuntu> hope*
<tazgodx> im sure it will, this channel is always so helpful
<foxbuntu> we try
<foxbuntu> thanks!
<tazgodx> no prob
<superm1> Wy|laptop, video drivers are detected identically to ubuntu
<superm1> when you choose safe graphics mode however, that will force vesa
<gib> Any ideas on why I'd be able to use my ptv-305 card with both motv and xawtv, but not with Myth TV?  The card obviously works under Linux if I can watch TV with those other two programs.
<gib> I get a black screen when choosing "watchTV" under MythTV.
<superm1> likely not configured right under mythtv-setup
<superm1> would be the most common cause
<gib> Well they're aren
<gib> t
<gib> that many options, and I've tried them all.
<superm1> what type of card do you have it assigned as?
<superm1> and is this feisty or gutsy(/mythbuntu)
<Wy|laptop> superm1: hrm, odd that my video worked under a gutsy boot by default and not under the myth boot, then
<gib> ADS PTV-305.  I've tried setting it up as both an MPEG2 card and a standard analog v4l card
<gib> It's gutsy--mythbuntu, actually.
<superm1> it's not either from what i see actually
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ADS_Tech_Instant_TV_Deluxe_-_PTV305
<superm1> that looks like it would be dvb?
<superm1> or wait no.
<superm1> its cx88-blackbird.
<gib> It's an analog card.
<superm1> yeah i just looked closer
<gib> Yeah, and dmesg shows a lot of blackbird drivers all loading
<gib> and even says firmware uploaded successfully
<superm1> can you pastebin dmesg?
<superm1> i'm a bit curious
<gib> Which pastbin should I use?
<superm1> !pastebin | gib
<ubotu> gib: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<propagandhi> hi superm1
<propagandhi> thanks for ur posts on the forum
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> sort out the wifi stuff then now?
<gib> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40333/
<foxbuntu> superm1, I sort of went blueprint crazy on you
<superm1> that's okay
<propagandhi> superm1: no, I have 1hr 5 mins before i can go home and fix it up
<superm1> propagandhi, ah okay
<propagandhi> i love mythbuntu, its brilliant
<foxbuntu> superm1, I will try to elaborate on those later
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, thanks!
<superm1> gib, my only worry in there would have been cx88[0] /2-bb: Firmware and/or mailbox pointer not initialized or
<superm1> corrupted
<superm1> but since it says that it loads fine after that,
<superm1> perhaps no need for worry
<propagandhi> seriously I've done all sorts of testing with doing ubuntu from ground up and other distros and then looked at mythdora, knoppmyth etc. But i love ubuntu the most, and mythbuntu just saves so much time
<propagandhi> its really well put together
<gib> I think it always says that mailbox thing because it even has that in the wiki example showing a sucessful load.
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, its been a long road to here from where it all started and most of the credit goes to superm1 for his vision and commitment to it
<superm1> gib, so when you use this card in xawtv or motv, does it spit out mpeg2 then?
<superm1> gib, or does it spit out raw frames that get later encoded?
<superm1> based upon this hardware: Cx23416-12 MPEG2 Encoder
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, its good to hear the praises from users about it
<superm1> i would suspect mpeg2 files
<superm1> indeed propagandhi, do spread the word around.  the more people we using it the better :)
<propagandhi> superm1: well i've already rolled out 6 boxes running mythbuntu
<gib> I didn't try saving anything.  I don't even get a picture period on Mythbuntu.  Figured I'd worry about that after I could at least watch live tv.
<propagandhi> i've got killer hardware at my disposal too, get it free so i can contribute to testing
<superm1> gib, well as a quick experiment, can you try to capture from /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, free hardwarE?
<propagandhi> foxbuntu: indeed
<superm1> gib, just "cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg" and then wait a few seconds, hit ctrl c
<gib> OK
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, hows that work?
<superm1> and try to play that with mplayer on the command line
<superm1> gib, it will tell you exactly what kind of file you get out
<propagandhi> foxbuntu: well basically if i tell my boss i want a piece of hardware i get it
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, very nice
<propagandhi> check out the specs of my two myth boxes on the mythbuntu forum where superm1 asked for us to post our hardware
<propagandhi> on page 3
<foxbuntu> I usually only get old junk for free
<propagandhi> and i got those two free
<superm1> those are some killer boxes
<superm1> sounds like you need to start sending some testing hardware my way :) hehe
<foxbuntu> mine too!
<foxbuntu> lol
* foxbuntu is in desperate need of a test box
<propagandhi> i'm in Australia, how far from me are u
<foxbuntu> well...another one
<foxbuntu> a long ways
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> propagandhi, yeah, midwest USA, so quite a ways away
<propagandhi> well thats no good, I might be able to send u a small package... like a floppy drive lol
<propagandhi> ha ha
<foxbuntu> YAY a floppy
<foxbuntu> superm1, there we go...myth frontend on a floppy
<propagandhi> lol
<foxbuntu> ah...1986 technology
<superm1> foxbuntu, you may poke fun, but that is part of the pxe spec
<superm1> for hardware that doesn't support network booting normally....
<foxbuntu> superm1, well...PXE though
<foxbuntu> not the software
<propagandhi> in any case, I have access to a lot of hardware, if I can source it over here i can test it
<foxbuntu> I was thinking back to a IBM 286 with DOS 5 that ran everything from 5.25" floppies
<propagandhi> i'm right into myth at the moment
<superm1> propagandhi, wonderful, we'll have to call upon you for helping to test items then :)
<foxbuntu> propagandhi, there is always need for testing...just keep using it
<propagandhi> i've also got it running on older hardware too, not just bleeding edge hardware
<propagandhi> lol
<foxbuntu> superm1, you should see this server of great awesomeness I recently picked up
<superm1> propagandhi, i'd say if you can subscribe to our ML, and keep up with calls for testing and bug reporting, it would be great
<foxbuntu> oh...nvm I told you about that
<superm1> propagandhi, the sooner we know about stuff that is broke, the more likely we can fix it :)
<propagandhi> well i'm in
<propagandhi> at the moment i'm running three different types of dvico hardware
<superm1> i'm afraid of too much stuff cropping up right here after tomorrow's RC that we don't have control over anymore due to the archive freeze, but we'll see i guess
<propagandhi> dvico stuff is not so well supported anywhere
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you tell me to check perms on the ~/.mythtv/ for my FE problem?
<superm1> you said you have to grab mecurial sources for v4l-dvb
<propagandhi> superm1:
<propagandhi> yes i did
<propagandhi> and now it works
<propagandhi> but only one half lol
<superm1> propagandhi, come the first hardy alpha, should you still need to do that, we need to get a bug report filed
<propagandhi> like, it has dual tuner capability but only one adapter loads
<superm1> and get that patch pulled from v4l-dvb
<propagandhi> superm1: no problem
<superm1> it's too late now to do anything about it for gutsy
<superm1> but at least for hardy its possible
<propagandhi> superm1: yeah, was definitely not expecting u to jump at it now
<propagandhi> so which mailing list do i join, cause on the mythbuntu site it lists the mythtv users mailing list
<propagandhi> but i cant see a mythbuntu one
<superm1> propagandhi, well there are a few things that we *do* need to jump on if they come up, but yeah, that won't be one of them :)
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com
<superm1> is the ml to join
<propagandhi> superm1: totally understood
<superm1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-mythtv
<propagandhi> superm1: so do i send a subscribe message or something
<propagandhi> oh ok
<superm1> come final release in a week or two, we'll have to get everything on the site in order to point people to the right places.  it's just kinda a mess right now on that support page
<propagandhi> superm1: dont kill urself over it u've done a fantastic job
<propagandhi> seriously, i love it
<superm1> i've got to get back to a few other items, so i'm going to be afk, but propagandhi, most definitely thanks for dropping in.  the more testing users and hardware we get the better :)
<propagandhi> superm1: no problem, enjoy!!
<gib> OK /dev/video is the  software channel, it creates a huge file fast when I cat that device to a file.
<gib> It must be raw
<gib> "/dev/video1" gives an input/output error
<gib> That's the one that is supposed to output MPEG2
<gib> But even if there is a problem, I'm not sure why I can at least use /dev/video0 under MythTV 'til I get it  sorted out.
<gib> I wonder where it's loading the firmware from; it's not under /sys/firmware
<MythbuntuGuest14> hey, quick question... is there any difference in setting this up if you're behind a digital cable box?
<MythbuntuGuest14> should you run it through the box or straight to the wall? and are there any different signal settings you need to get it to work?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest14, STB's actualy change things a bit but make it no harder
<foxbuntu> I personally run a Dig. Cable box
<foxbuntu> infact if it is a Motorolla box it can be done without an IR Blaster
<MythbuntuGuest14> Hmm, because I'm not getting a readable signal
<MythbuntuGuest14> the only other thing I can think of is my capture card is set up improperly
<MythbuntuGuest14> hey fox, if you're still there where can I find docs on setting up an IR blaster or something similar?
<MythbuntuGuest14> *or anyone*
<frink_> eesh
<frink_> madness isnt it!
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<propagandhi> I'm scanning QAM-64 channels in the mythbackend and its not showing any status... is there any way to see whats being scanned and if any locks are being made?
<frink_> Daviey: pong
<Daviey> ah frink_
<Daviey> site down?
<frink_> yeah :(
<frink_> Fibre cut!
* Daviey hides the scissors
<frink_> cut primary AND secondary !
<frink_> like..
<Daviey> was this you, or the datacentre?
<frink_> well datacentre
<laga> re
<frink_> one got cut a day or so ago
<frink_> and the other last night
<Daviey> eek
<Daviey> I hope they have compensation!
<frink_> me too
<frink_> lemme get an update
<Daviey> frink_: Is this box a virtual machine, or a dedicated?
<frink_> virtual but with dedicates resources on the host
<frink_> the hosts are duel cpu quad core boxes with 8Gb ram
<frink_> so each host gets 1-2 cpu and 1-2Gb ram and dedicated storage
<frink_> Then when it needs more, it's an easy job to add more virtual machines and load balance then.
<Daviey> frink_: nice
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> pooooooooooooon
<Daviey> g
<bendailey> I caught my name on scroll back something about my mirrors?
<Daviey> not from me
<bendailey> Were you around when they were talking about it?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> it was 5:00am my time
<Daviey> :)
<bendailey> comment was from superm1 I will have to wait until he gets up :)
<bendailey> could be awhile :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> bendailey: I think we should consider putting the redirect script into bzr
<Daviey> I'm looking to add some 'pre-probing' to see if the file (and mirror) is there and working
<bendailey> Daviey: that would be great
<bendailey> I would change the tables around a little bit and store the probing results into the load balance pool is regenerated then check all the host again
<bendailey> s/into/until/
<bendailey> wow just got to work and my brain is only at about 40% right now sorry
<Daviey> erm..
<Daviey> I was thinking about probing at run time
<Daviey> do you think pre doing it would be better?
<bendailey> have you looked at how the script works?
<Daviey> yeah.. fundamentally it's quite similar to my orig
<Daviey> but cleaner :)
<Daviey> and obv. DB support
<bendailey> well it could be a lot cleaner things should be moved to functions :)
<Daviey> functions are for people that can't handle real life
<Daviey> well.. what i was looking to do...
<Daviey> shall we take this to #-dev ?
<bendailey> yeah that would be good
<AnRkey> has anyone managed to run mythbuntu on an xbox?
<AnRkey> don't all shout back at once :D
<laga> :>
<laga> <- i dont
<Daviey> AnRkey: there shouldn't be a problem
<Daviey> but...
<directhex|work> Daviey, 64mb ram isn't a problem?
<Daviey> I would run Xebian personally
<Daviey> directhex|work: Well.. Is it a problem to XFCE?
<directhex|work> it's a problem to mythfrontend on top of xfce, i'd have thought
<Daviey> http://wiki.xfce.org/minimum_requirements
<Daviey> directhex|work: possibly.. i don't know for sure... I'd suggest suck it and see
<directhex|work> i have no desire to suck things!
<Daviey> I mean, if Xebian+Myth can run - then it should
<directhex|work> anyway, who uses an xbox as a frontend these days? it's all about the ps3!
<Daviey> cheap people :D
<laga> re
<laga> messing with the tv's service mode is scary. i managed to make it turn off itself hard by overloading some transformator, it seems
<Daviey> laga: what is "re" you always use it!  "Regular Expression?"
<laga> it means "i'm back" :)
* directhex|work reckons it's germanic!
<Daviey> you crazy bunch
<laga> i've been using that for 8 years or so now and almost noone complains ;)
* Daviey just expects you to say something directly afterwards
<Daviey> I was laying in bed the other night, and thought to myself - what the heck does it mean!?
<laga> it's so cute that you think of me when you're in bed
<samson--> scary
<samson--> laga: re2thee
<AnRkey> yeah, been reading further. I don't think there is much hope
<AnRkey> I love the distro though
<AnRkey> Looks like my little xbox's days are numbered
<AnRkey> mwhuhahhahaha
<laga> maybe you can get away with ubuntu-mythtv-frontend which uses openbox
<laga> AnRkey: use xbmc? although it's a bit illegal i hear
<Daviey> not illegal.. just used stolen tools to create it
<Daviey> AnRkey: If you post me your XBox - i can test it for you.. Sadly we offer a no-returns policy tho
<AnRkey> i have xbmc at the moment
<Daviey> But you'll know whether it works for future ones
<AnRkey> it does not do enough though
<Daviey> AnRkey: I'd use Xebian personaly
<AnRkey> Daviey, thanks for the offer :P
<Daviey> Will you require the postal address :D
<AnRkey> i am going to ditch the xbox me thinks
<AnRkey> which loony bin are you at?
<AnRkey> haha
<AnRkey> thanks for the info though
<AnRkey> i am gonna play with mythbuntu this weekend a bit more before i choose
<frink_> lol
<superm1> frink_, is there an eta when things will be alive again?
<superm1> should we just take you out of the rotation?
<superm1> or bendailey did you already?
<bendailey> superm1: what is the problem?
<superm1> uk.cdimages isn't up
<bendailey> superm1: ok hmmm......
<bendailey> superm1: is there a problem with my mirrors I noticed something last night?
<superm1> bendailey, well i was pushing to yours the new images as frink_'s went down
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> morning
<bendailey> superm1:  I see
<bendailey> do you want me to drop my mirrors and frinks mirror?
<bendailey> did everyone else get the pull before the server went down?
<superm1> well i'm not sure who else is all pulled right nwo
<superm1> i was gone all of yesterday
<bendailey> ok
<bendailey> frink_: ping
<laga> crap, i just dropped my channel table in mythtv-setup.
<laga> time to get in front of a real computer to fix that
<superm1> bendailey, can you sync to your two mirrors from us-tx? It appears it's got full images: http://us-tx.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<bendailey> superm1: do you know who runs us-tx?
<superm1> keescook
<Daviey> us-ca and cdimages are uptodate
<Daviey> erm actually
<Daviey> they aint.. just amd64
<superm1> well i just double checked the md5's on keescook's mirror, they are indeed good
<superm1> Daviey, so if you can grab i386 from there
<superm1> go for it
<tgm4883> bendailey, did I get put in the rotation?
<superm1> tgm4883, it appears not yet.
<tgm4883> oik
<tgm4883> i'm fully synced with the beta and rc isos
<superm1> tgm4883, okay great, bendailey can you add him?
<superm1> okay so remaining to update are us-az, us-mi, us-il, us-ca, cdimages., and uk.
<superm1> hm that sounds like a lot that are still missing things
<superm1> us-il isn't even marked as active right now
<superm1> foxbuntu, is it good to go or not?
<tgm4883> how easy is it to add and subtract mirrors from the rotation?
<superm1> well turning them on/off is easy
<superm1> i dont know how to add them
<tgm4883> heh, thats what I meant
* tgm4883 is requesting testing from anyone with a gutsy install and no mythtv install
<bendailey> tgm4883: I can add your mirror to the db. what is the baseurl of the isos?
<superm1> http://osuosl.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<bendailey> osuosl.cdimages is now in and active :)
<superm1> bendailey, can you sync us-az and us-mi still?
<bendailey> I will have to pull them down and them upload them
<superm1> okay so for now we'll turn those two off
<bendailey> superm1: do you have shell on mirror where you can do direct upload?
<superm1> bendailey, that's the mirror that is down :(
<superm1> uk
<bendailey> ok yeah I thought you might have access to a different one
<superm1> that's the only one with your info afaik.
<bendailey> yeah i have the script and config file around if someone wanted to do it but I can just disable my mirrors for right now and get the isos pushed by hand
<superm1> bendailey, well if you give it to Daviey
<superm1> he can probably push from cdimages.
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<bendailey> sorry biab
<Daviey> bendailey: bong
<Daviey> i can push you the iso's if you want
<beavis> is there  a way to see if a backend is recording from the command line?
<beavis> they use fuser /dev/video* here, but is there something more reliable for DVB? http://blog.vrplumber.com/810#comments
<beavis> I just try to find a way to see the mythtv recording status in system tray
<bendailey> Daviey: pushing the isos would be great
<superm1> beavis, there is an xml feed you can parse
<superm1> that mythbackend puts out
<beavis> there was a way to see the status which also is used by mythwelcome
<beavis> but I can't remember what it was
<directhex|work> superm1, via http on some random port iirc
<directhex|work> 6482 or somesuch
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Release Candidate Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> torrents are up there too.
<pdragon> woo
<pdragon> just do a dist-upgrade if we have beta?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you may need to rm ~/.cache, but things should work otherwise with the dist-upgrade
<pdragon> cool. will do it tonight when i get home
<laga> w00t
<laga> tgm4883: you must really like your remote
<pdragon> superm1: I've been getting that same message from apt-get about removable packages
<superm1> pdragon, what did you change?
<superm1> pdragon, add/remove during install
<pdragon> only thing i changed in advanced setup what turning on NFS, and setting mysql to allow for remote front-ends
<superm1> sure that was it?
<pdragon> can't remeber if samba was checked by default
<pdragon> if it wasn't i did check that too
<pdragon> I set a mythweb and mysql admin password
<pdragon> i think that's it
<pdragon> mysql root password i mean
<superm1> okay we'll have to investigate once more between now and final release
<superm1> which release did you start out with?
<pdragon> beta
<superm1> and dist-upgrade through
<superm1> ok
<pdragon> i started with beta and did 2 or 3 updates with it
<pdragon> those packages started showing up like that after the first update
<superm1> pdragon, can you add this to the bug, i know i'm going to forget by the time i get to investigate
<pdragon> sure. i'll just paste this conversation
<keescook> superm1: back.  (was something wrong with my mirror?)
<superm1> keescook, your mirror is fine :)
<superm1> keescook, uk.cdimages went down yesterday, so you were the complete one that a bunch of other mirrors synced from
<keescook> superm1: heh.  okay.  I had noticed that uk went down -- was going to ask about that today.
<superm1> keescook, apparently somehow the fibre that was connected to frink_ 's datacentre got cut.
<keescook> owwwwch
<superm1> so no eta on it, but since we have osuosl.cdimages now, shouldn't be too much of a worry
<bendailey> superm1: do you want osuosl to be in rotation for the uk?
<superm1> bendailey, yeah that'd be good
<tgm4883_laptop> digg article?
<superm1> keescook, have you done any dist-upgrades with lirc installed already?  I just realized that there may be some breakage since you need the new REMOTE="" in the new file, so if you don't let it update your conf file things may break
<keescook> superm1: I didn't try, no.
<superm1> keescook, so perhaps need to add something to that last bit before you push that other debdiff from a few days
<superm1> keescook, okay i'll see if i can get a feisty install done and ready for a dist-upgrade and experiment a bit
<keescook> but lirc never works for me without lots of fiddling, so I think gutsy will still be an improvement.
<keescook> superm1: based on what I've seen going in post-RC, I'm ... unsure ... if we can get the lirc through.  It may take some convincing.
<keescook> but if you have an updated debdiff, let me know soon.
<superm1> well if dist-upgrading is broken, i think that'd be enough convincing right there
<superm1> the bug filed last night is what got me worried
<tgm4883_laptop> if you love mythbuntu, then digg it !!!
<pdragon> just curious... do you know when they expect mythtv .21? I really like that Storage Group option
<tgm4883_laptop> probably not before gutsy release
<pdragon> i figured that. just wondering if it's still months away (hardy) or looking sooner
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 may know more
<pdragon> would you guys work that into an update before hardy, or wait til then?
<pdragon> if it came out sooner
<superm1> it would be in an update before hardy
<superm1> likely
<superm1> but i can't guarantee that
<pdragon> alright. thanks :)
<pdragon> i know the general ubuntu distro doesn't usually put new versions of software in until the next version. didn't know if you were going to be following the same policy
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, why haven't you dugg it yet?
<tgm4883_laptop> keescook, is your mouse broken, digg it
<pdragon> don't have a digg account :/
<keescook> I don't think I do either.  :P
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/register
<superm1> haha tgm4883, our local marketing coordinator
<tgm4883_laptop> thats right
<tgm4883_laptop> if you pm me your email, i can even sign you up
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: naa, use a spare you account you have
<Daviey> Then pm keescook the password
<tgm4883_laptop> Everyone Digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> Koffa, time to digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> Wy_, Digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> did I mention that tazgodx should digg it?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, should also digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> claydoh, if you like mythbuntu, then digg it
<Daviey> and if you don't, digg it anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> bieb, bliffle.  Both of you should digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> iuaudio_, if you are alive, then digg it
<bieb> digg what?
<tgm4883_laptop> cann, can you digg it?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, your day is not complete unless you digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex|work, are your working on digging it?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: you are nuts!
<tgm4883_laptop> killefiz, every time you don't digg it, god kills a kitten.  Please think of the kittnes
<tgm4883_laptop> troy_s, needs to digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> solarbaby, if you like the sun, then digg it.  If not, then digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> sslashes, will get 50 lashes if you don't digg it
<Koffa> time to die?
<tgm4883_laptop> pdragon, needs to be saved from the firey dragon by digging it
<tgm4883_laptop> no, time to digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> safaricity___, if you like safari's, then digg it
<Koffa> thank cras for ignore <3
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe we should just ask mythbot
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
* tgm4883_laptop is tired
<Daviey> and relax
<tgm4883_laptop> safaricity, have you dugg it?
<samson--> i digg myself
<tgm4883_laptop> samson--, if you digg yourself, you should share the love and digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
<therethinker> Hey
<therethinker> Whoo
<therethinker> *diggs Mythbuntu*
<tgm4883_laptop> bout time :)
<Daviey> better late than never
<superm1> late?
<therethinker> oh well :P
<therethinker> 6 diggs... whoo :P
<Daviey> thats pants
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
* tgm4883_laptop runs a test
<tgm4883_laptop> $mythbot tell tgm4883 to digg it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<therethinker> Oh, it works like
<therethinker> tell tgm4886 to digg it
<therethinker> no $mythbot
<therethinker> $ is only for lookup
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "please don't", sorry.
<therethinker> Or, you can set it as his todo
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbot tell tgm4883 digg it
<therethinker> $tgm4886 digg it
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "tgm4886 digg", sorry.
<therethinker> hmm...
<therethinker> That's odd
<tgm4883_laptop> you need tell?
<therethinker> no, that's the todo list thing
<superm1> tgm4883, digg it
<therethinker> Although its not working... grahh debugs
<superm1> like that?
<superm1> $todo
<mythbot> superm1, you need to none
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, lets just use that
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, tell tgm4883 digg it
<superm1> $todo
<mythbot> superm1, you need to none
<pdragon> get on that none, superm1!
<superm1> okay
* superm1 leaves
<superm1> have fun kids
<therethinker> mythbot, remind tgm4886 to digg it
<therethinker> tell tgm4886 to digg it
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not going to pm me is it?
<therethinker> no
<therethinker> Oh well...
<tgm4883_laptop> cause im not there
<therethinker> I'll debug it
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
<tgm4883_laptop> $therethinker diggit
<mythbot> I'll tell therethinker to diggit
<therethinker> Yeah... see...
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you need to diggit
<therethinker> See?
<therethinker> $laga do that
<mythbot> I'll tell laga to do that
<therethinker> $tgm4883 digg it
<mythbot> I'll tell tgm4883 to digg it
<therethinker> Oh, I was saying 6, not 3 :P
<therethinker> tell tgm4883 to digg it
<superm1> keescook, well in testing, the upgrade didn't fail with lirc installed and not accepting the new configuration, but i think that future dpkg-reconfigure's will not work properly without that REMOTE="" in it
<keescook> superm1: how do you think it should be fixed?
<superm1> keescook, i'm going to let this dist-upgrade finish 100 percent and then experiment a little more.
<superm1> i imagine that a grep in hardware.conf
<laga> $daily tgm4883_laptop
<mythbot> /me throws tgm4883_laptop into a flaming pit, and forces him to answer questions on #ubuntu-mythtv without using me OR ubotu!
<superm1> either that or checking the version in the postinst
<therethinker> :P
* keescook nods
<superm1> and if its less than the one introduced for gutsy
<superm1> cat >> some lines in
<superm1> probably the later is the better idea
<laga> yay, 11 diggs
<therethinker> :P
* therethinker is being overwhelmed by feeds >_>
<superm1> keescook, well i guess it didn't break the dpkg-reconfigure.  it just doesn't work right in m-c-c the first time if they don't replace the config file
<therethinker> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Support_free_software_Buy_this_copy_of_Windows_Vista_Ultimate -- that's doing quite well
<pdragon> scaring myself... actually got a mail server with spam/virus scanning all up and working
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<therethinker> LO
<therethinker> Sorry,, that was not meant to be "LO", or "LOL" even
<tgm4883_laptop> since you made a typo, you must now comment it
<tgm4883_laptop> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MythbuntuGuest40> Hi! Is there a way to add program to start with mythtvs frontend? I want to use anyremote together with my cell phone to handle mythtvs frontend. soo, is there a way do add a command when mythtv starts att login?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could add it to the session startup
<MythbuntuGuest40> yes, but nor gnome och kde starts
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest40, Xfce allows the same thing
<superm1> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MythbuntuGuest40> I'm directy forwarde to mythtv
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest40, right, you close mythtv and you're presented with a desktop
<superm1> and then you click the applications menu
<MythbuntuGuest40> okey. just exit it?
<superm1> and can change settings there
<superm1> yup
<MythbuntuGuest40> and add it to sessions?
<MythbuntuGuest40> okey. I'll try that  out ;) thanks a lot
<MythbuntuGuest40> :D
<MythbuntuGuest59> can someone point me to documentation about setting up a myth box behind a digital cable box
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm pretty sure I have everything else working besides that
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, with firewire?
<MythbuntuGuest59> no, just a regular cable box
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm not able to pull a clear signal from it
<MythbuntuGuest59> and I think the problem is the cable box
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, how are you receiving the signal from the cable box?
<MythbuntuGuest59> via coax
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's coax in and out
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<tgm4883_laptop> but how do you get it to your computer?
<MythbuntuGuest59> you mean the adaptor?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's an ATI TV Wonder 200
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of signal are you receiving?
<tgm4883_laptop> is it fuzzy?
<tgm4883_laptop> or what
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's static
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's not the discolored / fuzzy pic that TV wonders are notorious for... it's just static
<tgm4883_laptop> are you tuned to channel 3?
<tgm4883_laptop> on your tv card, not the cable box
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm not sure there
<MythbuntuGuest59> how can you check / tell
<tgm4883_laptop> when it goes to watch live tv, change it to channel 3
<tgm4883_laptop> you should be able to use the guide to do so
<MythbuntuGuest59> shoot... you know what, it might not matter right now because we had a power outage this morning and I think it blew my mythTV power supply
* laga waves & vanishes
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<laga> into real life, you know? ;)
<pdragon> scary
<tgm4883_laptop> real life is scary
<tgm4883_laptop> don't do it laga
<laga> no worries
<MythbuntuGuest59> where I live there was a power outage and I think the power supply for that system is dead
<tgm4883_laptop> (plus the ? was directed at MythbuntuGuest59
<laga> i've got the INTARWEBS on my PDA
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<laga> including an IM and a SSH client
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, you may want to get that checked out first
<MythbuntuGuest59> lol... yeah
<MythbuntuGuest59> :-)
<therethinker> laga: cool
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, comment it :)
<therethinker> tgm4883_laptop: what?
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<therethinker> Oh
<tgm4883_laptop> im glad you asked
<therethinker> okay
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<therethinker> I had no idea what to say :P
<MythbuntuGuest59> strange... must have just set the power supply to "broken" because it miracuously started working
<tgm4883_laptop> I have canned responses if you need them :)
<tgm4883_laptop> in -dev
<therethinker> doy
<therethinker> forgot to join dev
<MythbuntuGuest59> about setting the card to channel 3, my card doesn't detect any channels at all so I'm not sure if I can...
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, 2 questions
<MythbuntuGuest59> sure
<tgm4883_laptop> 1)  If you scan the channels, it should show up with 1 (channel 3, providing the cable box is on and tuned to a good channel)
<tgm4883_laptop> 2)  Does that card even work in linux?
<therethinker> superm1: can you help me get my card working? We started working on it... then one of us had to go
<therethinker> tgm4883 already tried
<therethinker> Its stuck on 1 channel? I think I need to setup the change command
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MythbuntuGuest59> 1) it doesn't detect a channel and 2) I've seen several sites claiming the TV Wonder 200 works under linux
<MythbuntuGuest59> so I would assume so to #2
<MythbuntuGuest89> hi, again. I was here before regarding autostart of programs via sessionstart, but it cant be done!
<MythbuntuGuest59> and that's under ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, sec
<MythbuntuGuest59> sure
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, have you tried it outside of mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest59> actually no, not yet
<tgm4883_laptop> test it outside first
<MythbuntuGuest59> will do
<MythbuntuGuest89> how do I close myhtv and return to mythtvs accounts desktop?
<MythbuntuGuest89> hello?
<therethinker> Escape
<MythbuntuGuest89> and then it comes back to login screen
<MythbuntuGuest89> and when I try to login to the mythtv account I come back to mythtv-frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest89, alt+F2
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> xfce4-terminal i think
<tgm4883_laptop> then you should be able to kill the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest89> but I dont have xfce installed
<MythbuntuGuest89> this install is from beta 2 of 7.04
<MythbuntuGuest89> it uses openbox
<MythbuntuGuest89> but if I login with the mythtv acc, wouldn mythtvs frontend start again?
* tgm4883_laptop sighs
<tgm4883_laptop> we need to get you updated
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest89, really i would recommend you upgrade from alpha2
<superm1> it was really more of a proof of concept
<superm1> a lot has changed since then
<MythbuntuGuest89> well, I do upgrade the system regular
<MythbuntuGuest89> okey
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest89, what do you mean regular?
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> and hopefully that will work
<MythbuntuGuest89> yes, I know, I to that very often, I that makes more sense
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest89, okay then what you need to do
<superm1> is log out of the system
<superm1> and log into the "mythbuntu" session
<superm1> and from there, apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<therethinker> so, can someone help me out?
<MythbuntuGuest89> I'm doing a dist-upgrade now.
<superm1> therethinker, i think you're beyond help.
<superm1> ;)
<therethinker> $whack superm1
<mythbot> /me whacks superm1
<therethinker> Anyway... can someone?
<superm1> therethinker, what u need?
<therethinker> Its stuck on 1 channel. I think I need to setup the change command
<MythbuntuGuest89> I'm connected as Holmen_ instead
<Holmen_> here I am
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<superm1> external adapter?
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<Holmen_> how do I login to mythubuntu session?
<therethinker> Because I can change the default channel, and it changes... but it won't change from within mythtv
<superm1> Holmen_, with the beta and rc you are always logged into it
<superm1> Holmen_, just quit mythtv frontend if you need to modify other stuff
<tgm4883_laptop> home time
<superm1> or open up the control centre from within the frontend
<superm1> therethinker, what hardwaer?
<therethinker> superm1: it's a PVR150 -- directly to cable line, no external channel changer
<Holmen_> ah, so mythubuntu sessions is really the mythtv-frontend that I'm directy shown for when I boot up the pc?
<superm1> Holmen_, exactly
<superm1> therethinker, have you checked the consistency of your database?
<superm1> it sounds as though there may be mysql corruption
<therethinker> superm1: Hmm... do I just skim it, or is there some tool...
<superm1> therethinker, easiest way i've always done is phpmyadmin
<superm1> it can check all your tables
<therethinker> K, that's what I'm about to do
<superm1> actually mcc
<superm1> might have an optimize and repair function
<superm1> didn't YOU add that? :)
<therethinker> Its not gutsy, so I can't
<Holmen_> superml, okey
<therethinker> :P
<superm1> Holmen_, and if you go to the settings menu, you'll find a 'mythbuntu' item listed there too, so you dont have to quit the frontend if you dont want to
<Holmen_> superml, so I should be able to fix this session problem when Im done with dist-upgrade?
<therethinker> what exactly am I looking for?
<superm1> Holmen_, which session problem?
<superm1> therethinker, in phpmyadmin?
<therethinker> yeah...
<superm1> there is a way to 'repair' tables
<therethinker> Oh
<superm1> you'll have to look around
<superm1> i dont know it offhand
<therethinker> Seems vaugely familiar...
<superm1> but you select your db and then the functionality is around
<superm1> i say just upgrade to gutsy though.
<superm1> :)
<therethinker> :p
<therethinker> I will in a few days ;-)
<Holmen_> superml, well it isnt a problem really, but I want to add a program to autostart with mythubuntu session
<therethinker> lets see, I hit repair
<superm1> Holmen_, oh you were the guy just here?
<superm1> as a mythbuntugeust?
<superm1> *guest
<Holmen_> haha, yes, that was me
<superm1> yeah well once you quit the frontend, you'll be at a desktop and you can choose that applications menu
<superm1> er
<superm1> once you pick that mythbuntu session, you can progress forward
<superm1> i forgot you were in the old way of doing things
<Holmen_> superml,  great!
<therethinker> Wow, its in color now...
<therethinker> but still only 1 channel
<Holmen_> superml, well I heavent checked out mythubnutuswebsite for a while now
<superm1> Holmen_, well alot has changed
<superm1> between alpha 2 and rc
<superm1> we've got a lot of new toys and functionality
<Holmen_> superml, what has been the greates change?
<Daviey> superm1: are you happy to advise an upgrade from a2 to rc?
<superm1> i don't advise it, but i'll try to help with it
<Daviey> Holmen_: mythcontrol centre... dropping openbox in favour of XFCE (Xubuntu)
<superm1> i mean i know there are a lot of things that can get messed up
<Wy|laptop> superm1: any details on how the irda autoconfigure is supposed to work?
<therethinker> Yeah, so I'm halfway there
<Daviey> Holmen_: check out mythbuntu.org, each Alpha release has stated the changes
<Holmen_> okey! do you know why they changed to xfce or re you guys maybe one of the programmers?
<Holmen_> thanks! I will check it ouy
<superm1> Holmen_, that's us yeah.  because its easier for most people to use
<Wy|laptop> I've got my iMon (silverstone MFP51) working but the the keymapping really, really blows.
<superm1> and we can add wireless networking support
<Daviey> Holmen_: We changed as openbox was too basic for many of the users.. and the lack of a docking bar, made wireless difficult
<superm1> it was about a 12 meg install size difference
<superm1> and its only about 15-20 megs ram usage difference
<Holmen_> ah, so you were only using openbox session and not, ex. openbox-gnome-session?
<Holmen_> oh, thats teriffic!
<superm1> yeah this is much easier
<superm1> Holmen_, if you're comfortable doing so, i would recommend just doing a fresh install of today's RC
<superm1> it will save you a lot of hassle i think
* Wy|laptop thinks. Also, is there a more automated way of fscking around with sound output on modules than doing an alsa.conf?
<Wy|laptop> or passing on settings to the various myth-modules
<MythbuntuGuest59> suprml, do you know if the ATI TV Wonder 200 supported by default under Mythbuntu? I know it's *supported* but it sometimes "has problems" detecting and there is very little documentation about getting it to work.
<Holmen_> superml, that has crossed my mind, but I think im going to try to fix it after the dist-upgrade and if that doesnt to the trick I will do a fresh install
<Wy|laptop> if I set my main sound output to /dev/adsp (optical out), tv plays back properly, as does dvds.
<Wy|laptop> However, mythstream and mythvideo play back through analog
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest59: I tend to recommend Hauppauge rather than ATI
<therethinker> Yeah, so I repaired all the tables, still stuck on a channel
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... I found that out after I had ordered the card... I do know it works though
<superm1> Wy|laptop, i've got some really wonky workarounds for digital audio out
<superm1> Wy|laptop, i dont know which ones are necessary
<superm1> but several in place
<Wy|laptop> MythbuntuGuest: I'd recommend neither.
<Wy|laptop> HDHomerun is pure awesome.
<Wy|laptop> superm1: yeah, I'm familiar with alsa hacks, I just hate doing them if I can do them inside myth itself.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, it should be supported fine.  i haven't experimented with one myself since i don't own one
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: and HDHomeRun works outside the US now?
<superm1> but it should be autodetected and such
<Wy|laptop> Daviey: hrm.. not sure, didn't know he was oconus
<superm1> Wy|laptop, this is my favorite one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845/
<superm1> that has gotten me the furthest from what i can recall
<Daviey> superm1: how long has http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ been out?
<superm1> i dunno
<superm1> i just typed it by accident honestly :)
<Daviey> new to me :)
<superm1> i meant to type something else, but somehow crossed my thoughts
<superm1> and did that
<Wy|laptop> anyways, any suggestions on the lirc stuff?
<therethinker> $pastebin
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<MythbuntuGuest59> superml, is that supported as a V4L captuer card in the backend?
<Daviey> therethinker: s/org/com
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, yeah its supported by v4l-dvb project so there is no reason it shouldn't be
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Release Candidate Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV "
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> Wy|laptop, if you dont like the config mythbuntu-lirc-generator made, fix mythbuntu-lirc-generator :)
<superm1> or grab a lircrc from elsewhere
<MythbuntuGuest59> superml, for some reason I'm still getting nothing but static under MythTV, is there any notable difference in backend settings when behind a digital cable box (coax in -> coax out, connected to the TV Wonder)?
<therethinker> $pastebin
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: is the a problem with the produced lircrc?
<Wy|laptop> yeah. the keymappings are fooey.
<Daviey> how so?
<Wy|laptop> stuff is just randomly assigned all over the place
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, the only thing that i would say is to make sure its tuned to channel 3/4.  If that doesn't help, go and make sure you have the right frequency table selected
<superm1> for us-cable
<superm1> not us-broadcast
<Wy|laptop> the hardware is a http://www.soundgraph.com/Eng_/Products/oem3.aspx?topMenu=2&subMenu=1&leftMenu=43 (OEM type A)
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, which would be in mythtv-setup
<Wy|laptop> I also haven't started on getting the actual display working yet
<Wy|laptop> but if you look at the remote, there's an analog pad there with some selection keys
<superm1> Wy|laptop, the best way to solve it is to find a lircrc elsewhere, and file a bug against mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> attach the lircd.conf its using and the lircrc
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: You haven't really raised an issue IMO.. if you can be more specific raise a bug on LP
<Wy|laptop> superm1: gotcha.
<Daviey> superm1: dang.. you beat me to it
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, if you can get all that information I can build a fix against it in the next several days
<Wy|laptop> Davey: 'unusable key mappings' :P It's not a HUGE issue, and if all else fails I'll write my own
<Holmen_> I will do a fresh install of Mythubuntu later
<Daviey> I fail to understand what you mean by "unusable", either it works or it don't
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, please provide a bug against the remote so we can fix it
<Daviey> can you pastebin the lircrc?
<Wy|laptop> Daviey: It works in that keypresses are activate functions in Myth. It's unusable, as in there's no rhyme or reason to where things are mapped.
<Holmen_> Daviey, superml, thanks for all the help and info ;). you will probobly hear more from me. keep up the F* great work
<Wy|laptop> but it does pick up the fact that there's a remote out there sending signals.
<Daviey> Holmen_: keep us posted.. we like to hear success and bugs :)
* Wy|laptop grins. Oh, is anyone working on getting LCDproc into mythbuntu?
<Daviey> yes.. but not at top of the list atm
<Holmen_> okey ;)
<Wy|laptop> fair enough.
<MythbuntuGuest40> hi, just installed mythbuntu wondering if anyone can help in accessing a windows share on another machine?
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: I have a LCD, but more pressing things are holding me back atm
* Daviey away from kb
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest40, what do you need help with
<Wy|laptop> MythbuntuGuest40: there's no easy way
<Wy|laptop> smbmount is your best bet right now
<MythbuntuGuest40> i have some setup files on a nas in standard ubuntu i just click on the connect to network icon but that is not present.
* Daviey pops back briefly... er, easy way Samba!  v. easy
<Daviey> .. gone
<MythbuntuGuest40> i will give smbmount a try - cheers
<Wy|laptop> Sure, you need to mount it, though.
<Wy|laptop> stick it into /var/lib/mythtv/videos music
<Daviey> Wy|laptop: other way around... share mythbuntu to samba, and access via windows
<Daviey> ... Really gone
<MythbuntuGuest40> just installing smbmount now - unfortunately its a nas drive but it acts like a standard windows share
<Wy|laptop> ah, nvm, thought he was trying to play back stuff from a windows share
<MythbuntuGuest40> when specifying a mount point is there a trick i keep getting could not resolve mount point /data/nas
<Wy|laptop> the format is usually smbmount //server/share mountpoint
<tgm4883> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<therethinker> :P
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> $duggit
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "duggit", sorry.
<tgm4883> haha
<therethinker> $hug tgm4883
<MythbuntuGuest40> does a mount point need to exist?
<mythbot> If I had emotions, I'd laugh! No one would ever hug tgm4883!
<tgm4883> looks like you better digg it again
<therethinker> $whack "$diggit"
<mythbot> OperationalError: near "$diggit": syntax error (file "/var/nas/phenny/modules/help.py", line 37, in f_chelp)
<foxbuntu> $whack off
<mythbot> /me whacks off
<foxbuntu> oops
<foxbuntu> thats still there
<therethinker> So?
<therethinker> $duggit
<mythbot> tgm4883/tgm4883_laptop: WE GET IT! WE ALREADY DUGG IT!
<foxbuntu> haha
<tgm4883> haha nice
<tgm4883> $mbot
<mythbot> What is thy bidding, my master?
<tgm4883> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<tgm4883> muahahahaha
<therethinker> $duggit
<mythbot> tgm4883/tgm4883_laptop: WE GET IT! WE ALREADY DUGG IT!
<foxbuntu> muwhaa
<therethinker> $tgm4883 stop telling people to diggit
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest40: to mnt all shares.. something like
<mythbot> I'll tell tgm4883 to stop telling people to diggit
<Daviey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/848/
<foxbuntu> $muwhaa
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "muwhaa", sorry.
<therethinker> (tgm: $todo)
<tgm4883> $todo
<mythbot> tgm4883, you need to stop telling people to diggit
<foxbuntu> $digg sucks
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "digg sucks", sorry.
<therethinker> Whoah, IT WOKRS
<tgm4883> $mbot
<mythbot> What is thy bidding, my master?
<tgm4883> $todo
<mythbot> tgm4883, you need to stop telling people to diggit, get more people to comment it, rule the world with mythbuntu, get foxbuntu to digg it again
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o Daviey]  by ChanServ
* mythbot was kicked off #ubuntu-mythtv by Daviey (Daviey)
<Daviey> peace...
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o Daviey]  by Daviey
<tgm4883> ah
<therethinker> Thanks :-)
<tgm4883> the quietness is so good
* therethinker bets $50 on tgm4883 having a spasm in the next 10 seconds
<tgm4883> why is my arm shaking?
<therethinker> Anyway... my TV is working :D
<Daviey> tgm4883: dunno... have you dugg yet?
<therethinker> ha, Saturn stole my trademark D:
<therethinker> They have a commercial saying "Rethink"
<tgm4883> !diggit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diggit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> nooooooooooooooooooo
<therethinker> Okay, hopefully this teaches you a lesson
<therethinker> don't abuse the bot
<MythbuntuGuest40> thanks - sorted smbmount
<tgm4883> I will not abuse the box
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest40: did my script work?
<tgm4883> I mean the bot
<therethinker> Suuurreeee...
<tgm4883> Instead, I will abuse foxbuntu
<Daviey> tgm4883: with that gap in his teeth.. no thanks :)
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> I could pretend to be the bot :P
<therethinker> (don't abuse me...)
<Daviey> therethinker: feel free to /invite the bot back
<tgm4883> Daviey, it's only a gap if your poor.  If you're rich, then it's a distinguished smile
<Daviey> eeek. hope we didn't upset foxy :O
<MythbuntuGuest40> sorry i missed it - my problem was i was not specifying a correct share of the nas
<MythbuntuGuest40> if i have a suggest for an addition to mythbuntu control centre where do i put it?
<Daviey> raise a bug against it
<Daviey> maybe add [wishlist]  to the bug
<MythbuntuGuest40> thanks - launchpad then?
<tgm4883> therethinker, you can bring mythbot back, i wont abuse
<therethinker> Okay :-)
<therethinker> :-)
<MitoTranin> greetings all
<therethinker> Hello!
<MitoTranin> back from work... anything interesting happen?
<therethinker> tgm was abusing the bot
<therethinker> and I got my setup working
<MitoTranin> "got my setup working"  meaning?
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, why have you not dugg it?
<MitoTranin> because I am anti-digg
<MitoTranin> that, and I just got home
<tgm4883> *gasp*
<MitoTranin> haven't even seen the page yet :)
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, if you don't digg, then you hate ubuntu and all things free
<tgm4883> and kittens
<tgm4883> and puppies
<tazgodx> tgm4883: guess you want me to dig it?
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883> yes!!!!
<therethinker> Don't you dare say it...
<tgm4883> therethinker, tell them where
<tazgodx> lol
<tgm4883> hehe
<therethinker> *gulp...
<tgm4883> if only someone had a link
<tgm4883> hmmmmmm
<therethinker> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<therethinker> AHH! Don't hurt me!
<tgm4883> there ya go !!!
<therethinker> tgm4883 was going wayy overboard
<tgm4883> as the Mythbuntu Information Minister, I felt the need to let people know about mythbuntu
<tgm4883> dont forget to comment it :)
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883> biab
<tazgodx> do i need to sign up to digg?
<MitoTranin> yes, in order to digg, you have to be registered
<MitoTranin> which is why I don't digg, because I refuse to register :)
<therethinker> Why do you refuse?
<MitoTranin> because.... I do...
<tazgodx> i usually refuse to register for this too.
<therethinker> They don't eat your brain...
<therethinker> only the frontal lobe ;-)
<Daviey> tgm4883: -dev
<therethinker> So, how do you guys feel about the madeup stuff.. err I mean patents against linux?
<tazgodx> dugg, and commented
<Daviey> ta
<therethinker> ti-ti
<tazgodx> tu-tu
<MitoTranin> therethinker: did you get the backup stuff into the rc in time for the rc?
<therethinker> Nope
<therethinker> I'm trying to work on it
<superm1> therethinker, it's not going to happen in time for release
<superm1> i got the last of our stuff uploaded today
<superm1> we're in hard freeze
<superm1> it will have to be deferred for hardy
<therethinker> Yeah, I figured
<MythbuntuGuest59> ok, here's the scoop with my box now, I still have nothing but static with no channels detected. My cable runs through a cable box to a coax input on an ATI TV Wonder 200. I have the backend set for us-cable frequency and the card is using the A4L driver. What COULD be wrong here?
<therethinker> the cable works on a normal TV -- I've hit that problem before :P
* tgm4883_laptop checks digg
<therethinker> 15 or 14
<MythbuntuGuest59> therethinker, the cable does work on a normal TV and the card is functional - those were both checked
<therethinker> Do you get coherent sound?
<MythbuntuGuest59> checking...
<therethinker> Oh, did you set a video source? If you didn't, because you aren't going to pay, there's a "no" option -- just set it up
<MythbuntuGuest59> I haven't subscribed to a pay source, but I did set a video source with "no grabber"
<MythbuntuGuest59> no sound at all btw, but that may be due to a sound driver problem (it's an obscure built-on card)
<therethinker> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest59> and I do have it defaulting to channel 3 because it's behind a cable box
<therethinker> you get nothing when scanning?
<MythbuntuGuest59> I get a screen than says it's scanning, but no resulting channels
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, what card again?
<MythbuntuGuest59> ATI TV Wonder 200
<MythbuntuGuest59> which I did verify as working - I was talking about this with you earlier tgm.
<tgm4883_laptop> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> i forgot
<tgm4883_laptop> so it does work outside then
<MythbuntuGuest59> outside of this box? - yes
<tgm4883_laptop> no outside of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> so youve tested it in the same box outside of mythtv and gotten a clear channel?
<therethinker> hello?
<therethinker> Can anyone here me?
<therethinker> *hear
<therethinker> can anyone hear me?
<therethinker> $lowspec
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "lowspec", sorry.
<therethinker> $specs
<mythbot> Looking for recommended hardware specs?  Look no further than here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<therethinker> Does anyone know how I can check specs over SSH?
<therethinker> I assume its uname
<MythbuntuGuest59> I can
<therethinker> sorry, IRC got screwed up
<MythbuntuGuest59> superm1, are you around?
<tgm4883_laptop> therethinker, what are you trying to check?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, what's up?
<MythbuntuGuest59> hey, I'm still getting nothing but static and I was wondering if there is any utility with Mythbuntu to check the feed it's getting outside of the frontend
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, yeah you can install xawtv
<tgm4883_laptop> 
<superm1> and check inside there
<superm1> or tvtime
<MythbuntuGuest59> will do ty
<therethinker> tgm4883_laptop: I need to check the CPU
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<therethinker> how fast it is...
<superm1> therethinker, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<therethinker> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tgm4883_laptop> dang you superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> dang speedy fingers
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> Whoo, just under 800Mhtz
<therethinker> (797.461)
<superm1> well see that's not it, you need to get yourself one of those thought->keyboard converters
<therethinker> Oh, I've been thinking of getting one
<therethinker> Reduce RSI
<therethinker> what's the file for RAM?
<therethinker> I know there's proc/swap
<therethinker> Hmm... so I have 256MB ram... and 800Mhz (PIII)... wow, so close to the 2nd bullet on that link
<therethinker> s/2nd/3rd
<therethinker> Where do you set the codec?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think in mythtv setup
<therethinker> Hmm... yeah, think I found it
<therethinker> Since my card has a hardware encoder... I think... does that give me the extra 256MB boost? :P
<therethinker> I'm also playing it back on a different computer... does that make it less or more intensive?
<MythbuntuGuest59> latest scoop on the static problem - xawtv shows static too so it has to be driver or card configuration to blame.
<MythbuntuGuest59> I did find someone with a similar problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415587 but that question was never answered
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, can you post your dmesg
<superm1> and we can see if its improperly autodetected by chance?
<MythbuntuGuest59> dmesg?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, if you can open up a terminal, and type:
<superm1> dmesg
<MythbuntuGuest59> ok
<MythbuntuGuest59> simple enough
<superm1> and then highlight all that text and paste it into a pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest59
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest59: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MythbuntuGuest59> how would one go about getting that to the clibboard so I can post to pastebin
<MythbuntuGuest59> or is there something specific I should look for
<superm1> highlight the entire thing
<superm1> and then hit <ctrl> <shift> c
<superm1> and its copied
<MythbuntuGuest59> I didn't think you could do that in terminal
<superm1> open up ff, and then hit ctrl v on the pastebin you open
<superm1> yeah you can
<superm1> the key is the extra <shift>
<superm1> also its copied to a different keyboard when you highlight it all, that you can paste using <middle click>
<superm1> either of those will work
<superm1> s/keyboard/clipboard
<MythbuntuGuest59> hey, my terminal buffer is too short for that entire message... what's the command to increase the visable terinal size again
<superm1> its in the menus at the top of the terminal
<superm1> if you just want to grab the important parts of the output from dmesg, you can do 'dmesg | grep cx' .  I think that should handle it
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's at 40462
<MythbuntuGuest59> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<superm1> [ 8274.188000]  tuner 0-0060: tuner type not set
<superm1> that sticks out
<superm1> you may want to try what was posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182
<JacKnife> hey all, what is the key mythfilldatabase uses to get channel info from a schedules direct lineup?  Specifically, what column in the channel table maps to SD information?
<MythbuntuGuest59> that's what I linked to earlier, but there were feisty users with ATI cards having problems with that
<superm1> right you might still need that workaround though
<superm1> doesn't hurt to try
<MythbuntuGuest59> well... sometimes :-)
<superm1> well that is easily reversible
<superm1> should it cause troubles
<superm1> JacKnife, i'm not sure exact column you need, why not just do it in mythtv-setup
<JacKnife> i've removed and added my lineup a few times.  making sure to assign it to an input card each time.  mythfill database just isnt pulling down the info
<JacKnife> i have two tuners, one is working fine, the other has no data.
<JacKnife> the one tuner i have is antenna, channels are like 28.1, 28.2, etc..
<JacKnife> but i noticed if i log into SD, and click report for my lineup the call sign and name are slightly off from my channels table records
<JacKnife> i tried matching some of the info, but i dont want to mess with too much so i havnt tried too many things
<superm1> JacKnife, you can modify stuff like that in mythtv-setup too though
<superm1> under the channel editor section
<superm1> rather than right on the sql tables
<JacKnife> sure, let me try that
<JacKnife> hey, one thing i see here is an XMLTV id, i can see that from my SD account.  I'm assuming this would be a good time to add it?
<superm1> No
<superm1> that is populated automatically
<superm1> when the channel name is right
<superm1> you can change the channel name there too
<superm1> and the channel number if its wrong
<JacKnife> well, thats the thing, from SD, the channel number is 28.  That is a conflict with an analog channel i have, and since this is a digital tuner i have channel 28.1
<superm1> that should be fine
<superm1> you need to make sure that the call sign is right though
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-13
<JacKnife> ok, running mythfilldatabase --sourceid 6 --refresh-today
<JacKnife> we'll see what that gets me
<JacKnife> is this right: 2007-10-12 19:21:22.076 sourceid 6 has lineup type: Cable
<JacKnife> even though its Antenna
<solarbaby> Im finally begining to go a little insane trying to get mythbuntu setup
<solarbaby> I need a real walkthrough or something
<superm1> JacKnife, i'm not sure, i've never paid that much attention to my mythfilldatabase instances
<superm1> solarbaby, what kind of problems are you having?
<JacKnife> well, like i said its just not getting any info, so i'm trying to find out where its going wrong
<solarbaby> my hauppauge wintv 350 will not display in Live TV, and my Schedules Program guide isn't showing up even though it sez its downloading it
<superm1> solarbaby, perhaps you want to double check all your settings in mythtv-setup
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/mythtv-setup
<solarbaby> my xbox xbmcmythtv.py script wont connect to mysql
<superm1> and compare to that
<tgm4883_laptop> solorbaby!!!
<solarbaby> Thanks thats probably what I've been needing
<tgm4883_laptop> wow
<tgm4883_laptop> how did i spell that wrong
<solarbaby> Hiya tgm
<tgm4883_laptop> solarbaby !!!
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, your still typing names
<solarbaby> ;)
<superm1> instead of tab completing
<superm1> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> have you seen the new release
<tgm4883_laptop> lol
<solarbaby> I believe I have the newest release
<superm1> solarbaby, newest came out today :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> all you need to do is apt-get upgrade to the newest
<tgm4883_laptop> but it would be super great
<JacKnife> superm1: I think i'm going to try the guys suggestion at the bottom of this thread: http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=301
<tgm4883_laptop> if you could
<JacKnife> thanks for your help
<tgm4883_laptop> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<tgm4883_laptop> 20!!
<tgm4883_laptop> we are so getting screwed in the Hot in Linux/Unix top 10
<solarbaby> Ok I got the TV tuner to work.. reddownloading schedules.. it would appear that I skipped the Input Connection page
<solarbaby> good thing I made some progress just when I did.. I was tempted to download and try to get Mythdora working for me.. since my patience was wearing so thin..  I fell asleep in my computer chair last night configuring myth
<superm1> and its always the easy things like this that get you :)
<solarbaby> is anyone here using the xbmcmyth.py script on the black xbox?
<solarbaby> yeah..  I've installed Myth a few different ways now..  mythbuntu seems like the best so far
<superm1> i'm not personally, but you should be able to just enable the mysql service in m-c-c
<superm1> and then go from there
<solarbaby> I did enable the service .. so im good with that..  as soon as the channel linup is done downloading again, im gunna give it a try..  I've never been sucessful at connecting to the mysql database yet from another machine though.. so I feel like there will be problems again
<superm1> you used the info in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the other machine?
<solarbaby> Yeah.. I wrote down the password at setup..  I will verify it right now.. good thinking
<MythbuntuGuest59> superm1, ty btw. I had actually seen that thread you posted to me before and navigated to that folder looking for the cx88xx file (I thought it didn't apply to me because I thought I needed to edit and not create that file) - I did get it working and ty for your help!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest59, can you do us a favor then?
<superm1> and document this in the mythbuntu section
<superm1> on the forums
<MythbuntuGuest59> sure can
<tgm4883_laptop> Tari, whats up?
<tgm4883_laptop> digg it....into shape....shape it up......it's not too late......to digg it....digg it good.   da da da da da you must digg it
<tazgodx> wow, your insane today tgm
<solarbaby> superm1: im still having mysql database connections from the remote computer
<solarbaby> superm1: any documents you know to follow on this one?
<superm1> solarbaby, well for starters, make sure it really is listening on the right port
<superm1> you can use netstat to double check
<superm1> netstat -ant
<superm1> you should see something like 0.0.0.0:3306
<solarbaby> ok
<solarbaby> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<superm1> okay so its listening fine
<superm1> well try connecting using the info listed in your /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> mysql -u mythtv -p
<superm1> will try to connect to the local box
<solarbaby> in mysql.txt should I change localhost to the ip address of this server?
<superm1> No
<superm1> it doesnt need to be changed there
<superm1> however
<superm1> in mythtv-setup you may need to change that
<superm1> to your local ip address
<solarbaby> yeah I did that for master server and mythtv
<solarbaby> shrug.. im so lost.
<solarbaby> at least it works locally.. but hehe the whole point was to get this working with my 2 xbox's
<superm1> well do you have another computer you can connect from?
<superm1> or at least boot the live disk?
<solarbaby> sure do
<solarbaby> thats a great idea
<superm1> you can test it from there to rule out a problem with the xbox script
<solarbaby> yeah totally..  I like the way you think
<superm1> the live frontend has a little "Test Mysql" button
<pdragon> superm1: dist-upgrade to RC seems to have gone fine. anything you need looked at?
<superm1> pdragon, not in particular.  mostly bug fixes.  if you catch anything though, please report i
<superm1> it
<pdragon> will do
<solarbaby> ok the live cd works is a frontend.. so thats good news
<solarbaby> now I know its something with the xbox script
<tgm4883> when was the last time the xbox script was updated?
<solarbaby> it seemed kinda recent as I remember not older then a month I suspect
<MythbuntuGuest59> done and done with the tutorial - ty for the help superm1, can't wait to get my video card in now so I get decent framerates!
<superm1> thanks a lot MythbuntuGuest59 :)
<superm1> at some point during the next cycle, if you can test sooner, we can see if we can include a workaround for your card
<superm1> like a "choose" cards option
<superm1> that enables workarounds
<superm1> if its still necessary
<solarbaby> superm1: im using the most recent mythbuntu install, is this a requirement problem? MythTV backend running on a PC (0.18.1+)
<solarbaby> the xbox script sez it wants to run with backend 0.18.1+
<superm1> solarbaby, beats me - i have no idea what it can be : my guess would be it needs to be configured differently for mythtv 0.20.2
<solarbaby> oh yeah there is a big difference in versions there
<solarbaby> crap
<solarbaby> I exist to use this script
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3505487&postcount=10
<solarbaby> superm1: this looks promisng
<tgm4883> mindframe-, Hi!!!
<mindframe-> hello
<tgm4883> whats up?
<therethinker> Yes, you can say "$diggit"
<tgm4883> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<tgm4883> mindframe-, ^^^
<therethinker> Hmm
<therethinker> I wonder if the pipe works yet...
<therethinker> $mcc | therethinker
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "mcc", sorry.
<mindframe-> ..
<therethinker> nopt...
<therethinker> mindframe, ignore me ;-)
<therethinker> $mcc|therethinker
<mythbot> Neither I, ubotu, or Wikipedia knows about "mcc", sorry.
<tgm4883> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<therethinker> (Don't worry guys, I'm leaving it alone after this)
<therethinker> $mcc|therethinker
<therethinker> Yeah, I'll stop
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you need to diggit
<therethinker> $therethinker get mythbot pipes working, change daily action by tomorrow, add + todo functionality
<mythbot> I'll tell therethinker to get mythbot pipes working, change daily action by tomorrow, add + todo functionality
<therethinker> (I'm done)
<therethinker> Hello gib
<gib> Hi.
<therethinker> What brings you to #ubuntu-mythtv?
<gib> I'm still pulling my hair out trying to figure out why my ptv-305 works with motv and xawtv, but not MythTV.
<gib> In fact, once I try to "watch TV" under Myth and get a blank screen, to causes motv and xawtv to not work either until I reboot the system.
<gib> So myth is doing something strange.
<tgm4883> Hi TgM Laptop
<tazgodx> hi tgm4883 and tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
<tazgodx> ironically have the same name, just minus the _laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you think you're doing
<tgm4883> don't you already kow
<tgm4883> know
<tazgodx> know what?
<tgm4883_laptop> Whats for dinner?
<tazgodx> i was just thinking about that same dillema
<therethinker> I already ate
<tgm4883> dunno
<therethinker> pizza!
<tgm4883> no pizza
<tgm4883_laptop> hot wings?
<tgm4883> nope
<therethinker> ...frozen meals?
<tgm4883> hmmm.... that's an idea
<tgm4883_laptop> sandwiches?
<tgm4883_laptop> and soup?
<therethinker> Oh, do you have a can of pizza dough?
<tgm4883> a can?
<tgm4883_laptop> they make pizza dough in a can?
<therethinker> Like... pilsbury?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883> I think that qualifies as a tube
<therethinker> Wait, you 2 are different people? :P
<tgm4883_laptop> although that would be good for breakfast
<therethinker> http://www.instructables.com/id/%5bCollegiate-Meals%5d-Stromboli/?ALLSTEPS
<tgm4883> no and yes
<therethinker> Ah, someones just talking on your laptop?
<tgm4883_laptop> tgm4883 needs to diggit
<therethinker> Haha
<tgm4883_laptop> I guarentee someone is talking on my laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> and on my desktop
<tgm4883> diggit
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o tgm4883_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o tgm4883_laptop]  by ChanServ
<therethinker> What happened?
<tgm4883> I don't know
<therethinker> http://www.instructables.com/tag/?q=Collegiate+Meals&limit%3Atype%3Ainstructable=on&type%3Ainstructable=on&type%3Auser=on&type%3Acomment=on&type%3Agroup=on&type%3AforumTopic=on&sort=none -- see anything good? These are good meals for one...
<tazgodx> i need someone to cook for me
<tazgodx> while i do nothing
<therethinker> $daily tgm4883
<mythbot> /me spreads vicious rumors about tgm4883... Oh, BTW, they're marring Mythbuntu next weekend!
<tazgodx> marring?
<therethinker> You know, to marr?
<tazgodx> no i don't know
<therethinker> I marr, you marr, he marrs... it's a simple word really
<therethinker> Marrful, marrily, come on
<tazgodx> To inflict damage, especially disfiguring damage, on.
<tazgodx> so is your name "the rethinker"? or "there thinker"? or "the reth inker"?
<therethinker> Actually, Ther ethin ker ;-)
<tazgodx> ahhhhh
<therethinker> (the rethinker)
<tazgodx> maybe we should rethink this whole bot problem you got here
<therethinker> Why? what's wrong with it?
<tazgodx> your name
<tazgodx> or did you finally fix it
<therethinker> What's wrong with what?
<therethinker> Do you mean...
<therethinker> $todo
<mythbot> therethinker, you need to get mythbot pipes working, change daily action by tomorrow, add + todo functionality
<therethinker> $therethinker get mythbot pipes working, change daily action by tomorrow, add + todo functionality
<mythbot> I'll make sure therethinker knows he needs to get mythbot pipes working, change daily action by tomorrow, add + todo functionality
<therethinker> it works now ;-)
<tazgodx> well, theres no fun in working code, can you mess it up again?
<therethinker> :P
<therethinker> the only thing not working right now is piping
<therethinker> $mcc|tazgodx
<tazgodx> yeah see, i knew there was a problem somewhere
<therethinker> unless...
<therethinker> $therethinker|mcc
<therethinker> $mcc|therethinker
<therethinker> $mcc|therethinker
* therethinker stops playing with the bot
<therethinker> Wait, when I did the pipign thing for you, did YOU get a message from the bot?
<tazgodx> maybe...
<tazgodx> if i told you, that would spoil the fun im having
<tazgodx> ok, no i didn't get one
<therethinker> k
<solarbaby> any chance someone here is using the xbmcmythtv.py script?
<solarbaby> (Cry)
<therethinker> Don't worry :P
<solarbaby> I really shouldn'tt worry.. its just I finally was able to make mythtv work!! and thats exciting.. but the whole reason I did it was to use that script on my xbox's
<solarbaby> I dont see any mention of the maintainers of the script having any irc support..
<superm1> solarbaby, that reseting the password didn't work?
<superm1> well setting
<superm1> it to old_password style
<solarbaby> I haven't done that yet.. instead I tried grabbing the cvs version of the script.. Im affraid to mess with my database for fear that i will cause myself to have to reinstall the whole deal again
<superm1> really you should try that
<solarbaby> I was running Ubuntu and apt-get install mythtv and everytime I messed with the database I had to reinstall my operating system
<solarbaby> It must be the answer
<Solar_> superm1: this mysql thing is too difficult for me
<Solar_> this horribly sucks
<Solar_> I guess I have to wait helplessly
<Solar_> at least the ubuntu-mythtv side of things are looking good..
<Solar_> superm1: what if i reset mythtv to have no password?
<MitoTranin> so is everyone enjoying the new release candidate?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<MitoTranin> good to hear :0
<MitoTranin> :) rahter
<MitoTranin> ugh... rather
<MythbuntuGuest59> hey Solar_ you still around?
<Solar_> Im Still Here
<Solar_> still trying to make this work.. but I fear im loosing it
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... and MythTV wants to setup every time you go into front end
<MythbuntuGuest59> and there's no combination that will work?
<MythbuntuGuest59> does this sound like you?
<MythbuntuGuest59> because I had the same problem
<Solar_> I did have that problem a while ago
<Solar_> when I'd mess with the database
<Solar_> it was lame.. you'd have to reinstall
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest59> I had to reinstall too
<MythbuntuGuest59> heh
<MythbuntuGuest59> I was wondering if that was your problem
<MythbuntuGuest59> just DON'T TOUCH THE PASSWORD
<MythbuntuGuest59> :-)
<Solar_> I downloaded the mythbuntu cd from a few days ago..  and thats actually pretty easy setup..  the part im having the most difficulty with is a python script im running from my xbox
<Solar_> this time I copied the database
<MythbuntuGuest59> oh, so you're the one trying to get it to run on the Xbox
<MythbuntuGuest59> nice
<Solar_> its horribly frustrating
<MythbuntuGuest59> lol
<MythbuntuGuest59> well unfortunately you're installing linux on a microsoft product...
<Solar_> Im praying someone will have some clue how to do it on this channel
<MythbuntuGuest59> let's just say it requires programming skills and holy water
<Solar_> actually..  moding the xbox didn't involve installing linux
<MythbuntuGuest59> really?
<Solar_> theres a python script that the xbox can run just fine.. with out installing linux
<Solar_> yeah
<MitoTranin> Solar_: there's a new cd released today too, mostly bugfixes... if you want to try that one...
<Solar_> check our xbmcmythtv and sourceforge and you'll see what im up against
<MythbuntuGuest59> oh, so are you just making that the backend then?
<Solar_> I may have just shafted my database again, so I might as well get the newest thing
<MythbuntuGuest59> heh
<Solar_> the xbox becomes a frontend
<MythbuntuGuest59> really? that's nice!
<MythbuntuGuest59> are we talking original Xbox or 360
<Solar_> its awesome if i ever get it to work.. I have 2 xbox's and thats enough to cover my house
<Solar_> im talking black xbox
<MythbuntuGuest59> wow... is it fast enough to handle it
<MythbuntuGuest59> well... I guess it would be
<Solar_> sure it is
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... i guess it is a 700mhz pentium or something like that
<MythbuntuGuest59> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest59> if you do get it running, you NEED to post the results to the forum and at least a brief how
<MythbuntuGuest59> -to
<Solar_> turns out I didn't mess up my database this time.. I guess the copy worked..
<Solar_> but now that you guys have a new version.. I dunno what to do.. wait for the people that made this script to make it with the new version or the current version
<Solar_> Yeah no doubt.. i'd be happy too..  I just signed up for an account at sourceforge so that I can talk to the guys that made it..  but they might be too technical for little ole me
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah
<Solar_> Oh I did shaft the database
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm not incredebly adept at the linux interface and sometimes it does seem you're held at distance... it wasn't too bad here though
<Solar_> I guess copying it the way I did made no difference
<MythbuntuGuest59> heh
<MythbuntuGuest59> nice
<Solar_> after using GBPVR for 2 years, I really dont want to use it anymore
<Solar_> I want Myth
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah, but hooray for betas
<Solar_> and now that im setup with the xbox's as my frontends.. I need to make them work with whatever I can
<bendailey> Solar_:  have you tried: http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu ?
<MythbuntuGuest59> that may be a much easier way to go Solar_
<bendailey> if it works then just add the mythbuntu repos :)
<MythbuntuGuest59> it's a live CD though, so wouldn't he have to compile a disk with myth on it though.
<MitoTranin> the livecd can be installed to the hard drive
<MitoTranin> mythbuntu is a livecd....
<MythbuntuGuest59> you're right, I see that now
<MitoTranin> but normal use includes being installed to the hard drive..
<Solar_> would I have to install linux to my xbox?
<Solar_> sorry still reading
<MitoTranin> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest59> oh, that's true... you probably don't want that
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah, you would
<MitoTranin> you'd install xUbuntu to the xbox, and then install the mythbuntu repos
<Solar_> as long as I dont have to sacrafice XBMC and all my games for this
<MitoTranin> if you don't want to install linux to the xbox, then you can just run the mythbuntu livecd on the xbox without installing it to the hard drive
<MitoTranin> the livecd can be ran as a frontend easily
<Solar_> I wouldmint mind installing it to the hard drive so long as I still have an option to boot up normal too
<MitoTranin> it should work...
<Solar_> that might be way nicer then the script I wanted to run..
<MitoTranin> though I'm not sure how well the xbox would work with grub etc
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm sure you could install a grub loader to handle that... I'm just not familiar with the OS that Xbox runs
<MythbuntuGuest59> try using the live cd-frontend first
<Solar_> yeah totally
<MitoTranin> the mythbuntu installer includes the option to have grub setup for dual-boot
<Solar_> btw Thanks for pointing this out
<Solar_> heh
<Solar_> wow
<Solar_> you might have found the gold mind right here
<Solar_> or is it mine
<MythbuntuGuest59> mine <-
<Solar_> fuck I can't think after 15 hours of trying to make shit work
<MythbuntuGuest59> lol
<MythbuntuGuest59> I know how you feel man
<Solar_> ;)
<MythbuntuGuest59> I spent 9 hours trying to get a linux router working one day and no matter what I did I couldn't get it to pull an IP from my DHCP server...
<MythbuntuGuest59> turns out I had eth0 and eth1 reversed...
<Solar_> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest59> so the solution was flipping the cords in the back
<MythbuntuGuest59> so been there... done that :-)
<Solar_> I remember someone asked me to program ipchains with out a gui
<Solar_> it was horrible
<MythbuntuGuest59> lol
<MythbuntuGuest59> nice
<Solar_> way back in my old linux days.. back when nobody really knew anything
<Solar_> only prob is I left linux for years and now I came back to play with all the new exciting projects
<Solar_> first device that brought me back was $80 nslu2 which I bought as a file server for my xbox
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... I'm kind of the same way
<Solar_> I flashed the firmware and took linksys software off there and put linux on
<MythbuntuGuest59> I knew my way around what... slackware 3?
<Solar_> and the second project which is now.. I formated my windows GBPVR system and put your distro on it
<Solar_> I was always Redhat
<Solar_> way back in the begining
<MythbuntuGuest59> I used that 2nd most, but my heart was with slack
<Solar_> they pissed me off soooooo much about 5 years ago that I've never gone back to them
<Solar_> maybe a little longer then 5 years ago.. shrug
<MythbuntuGuest59> why's that
<Solar_> they changed things on me.. and stopped offering support
<Solar_> I was really ticked
<MythbuntuGuest59> ahhh
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... I do remember that now
<Solar_> they only wanted to support their business addition
<Solar_> yeah
<Solar_> so I said screw them and screw linux for now
<Solar_> Ubuntu looks great..  I really like it
<MythbuntuGuest59> oh, I completely agree
<MythbuntuGuest59> the install is amazing
<Solar_> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest59> place the disk in and hit start
<MythbuntuGuest59> :-)
<Solar_> or check it out with out installing
<Solar_> thats really smart
<MythbuntuGuest59> yep
<MythbuntuGuest59> and when it is installing, you have a FULLY FUNCTIONAL MACHINE
<Solar_> Im gunna format my laptop and put ubuntu on
<MythbuntuGuest59> I don't thin any other OS can claim that
<Solar_> Yeah
<Solar_> hehe
<Solar_> you could be checking out kiddy porn while installing your desktop
<Solar_> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest59> hell yeah...
<MythbuntuGuest59> I mean
<MythbuntuGuest59> :-)
<MythbuntuGuest59> backing up the subject a bit
<MythbuntuGuest59> aloing the lines of fun projects / ipchains / routers...
<MythbuntuGuest59> have you seen the upside-down router project
<Solar_> not yet
<MythbuntuGuest59> this is probably the funiest use of a linux router ever
<MythbuntuGuest59> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Solar_> checking
<Solar_> is that the one that will change what they  view on the internet around?
<Solar_> like even re-write jpegs and stuff?
<MythbuntuGuest59> it changes the images
<MythbuntuGuest59> yep
<Solar_> I remember that.. thats awesome!
<MythbuntuGuest59> I know!
<Solar_> I wanna hit a network that has that installed
<MythbuntuGuest59> as soon as I get wireless going around here I'm doing exactly that
<Solar_> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'm in an apartment so I would much enjoy f--king with my neighbors
<Solar_> hell yeah..  im pretty far away.. I'd totally see someone having to pull up in front of my house and try to get on, like I noticed this evening
<MythbuntuGuest59> did you really?!
<Solar_> Yup
<MythbuntuGuest59> wow
<Solar_> well I didn't see the glow of the screen but they were in a mini van
<MythbuntuGuest59> ahh
<Solar_> Im encrypted and I wasn't downloading so I wasn't too worried
<MythbuntuGuest59> ahh, ok
<Solar_> we all have the legal right to carry arms around here..  and its not worth killing someone over
<MythbuntuGuest59> very true
<MythbuntuGuest59> I just think it's kind of ballsy nowadays
<MythbuntuGuest59> it used to be no big deal
<Solar_> yeah it is
<MythbuntuGuest59> heck, I used to go storm chaseing a while back and we wouldn't bother with an aircard or anything
<MythbuntuGuest59> they were way to expensive then
<Solar_> I use 128bit encryption on my linksys.. I know its nothign special.. but then again..  most people in their mini vans aint gunna crack it that quickly
<MythbuntuGuest59> we'd just roll around a small town refreshing the network list till we got a connection, the run back to look at radar and upper level winds
<Solar_> hehe
<MythbuntuGuest59> exactly
<Solar_> I might put up a second hardware firewall one day
<Solar_> I do have 2 linksys routers so far
<MythbuntuGuest59> do you have 2 connections?
<Solar_> actually 3.. lost the power plug to 1 of em
<Solar_> no.. just 1
<Solar_> I use the second wireless linksys with wrt installed.. and it became a wireless bridge for my xbox
<Solar_> and nslu
<MythbuntuGuest59> it shouldn't make a difference at all then by putting up another hardware firewall
<MythbuntuGuest59> ahh
<MythbuntuGuest59> very nice
<Solar_> linksys routers make very good wireless bridges
<Solar_> very fast
<MythbuntuGuest59> I'll have to remember that
<Solar_> its still cheaper then buying a game adapter
<MythbuntuGuest59> actual bridges that are advertized as bridges are expensive
<MythbuntuGuest59> yeah... exactly
<Solar_> and you get 4 plugs
<Solar_> yeah..  wrt is amazing software.. and its free
<Solar_> it just works ;)
<MythbuntuGuest59> nice
<MythbuntuGuest59> well I'm out, good luck getting your xbox frontend up
<Solar_> Thanks for this new info my friend
<Solar_> I might just end up using it
<Solar_> hope to seeya next time
<MythbuntuGuest59> that was actually mostly MitoTanin, but I'll take the credit :-)
<MythbuntuGuest59> ttyl man
<Solar_> Ah
<Solar_> right on
<Solar_> later
<gib> Well, I got the software channel to work on my hard, but not the Hardware MPEG2 channel.  I need it cause it's on a slow computer.  Anyway, in the meantime, how do you set MythTV to not record as it plays live TV so you can go back, and just play it strait.  It takes up too much cpu time on my computer without hardware MPEG2
<MitoTranin> gib: you can't
<gib> Are you sure?  Why not?  I have enough cpu power to record OR watch, but it's a bit too slow to do both at the same time.
<MitoTranin> it's impossible to watch straight live TV, there has to be a buffer
<MitoTranin> even then, what you want wouldn't do any good, because your cpu would still have to encode it to mpeg2 in order to play it... live or recorded, it still has to encode it
<MitoTranin> some older versions of mythtv allowed you to watch livetv without saving it as a recording
<gib> It works OK with motv and xawtv
<MitoTranin> but it still had to "record" and playback with a 2-second or so buffer
<gib> All would be fine if I could get the damn /dev/video1 hardware MPEG2 channel to work :(
<MitoTranin> http://hawley.homeip.net/recycled-machine-mythtv.html
<MitoTranin> that link is the best I can give you as far as instructions on how to get it working
<MitoTranin> if he can get it to work on a celeron 366 system, then you can get it to work on whatever you are running
<Solar_> MitoTranin: are you using this xbox linux software?
<MitoTranin> Solar_: never owned an xbox in my life
<MitoTranin> don't intend to either
<MitoTranin> I do my gaming on pc
<Solar_> MitoTranin: heeh.. you just got the good info
<MitoTranin> :
<MitoTranin> )
<MitoTranin> :) works too :)
<Solar_> MitoTranin: im seriously considering running this.. it looks good
<Solar_> MitoTranin: there are a few choices to figure out first
<gib> I'll check it out.  I'm using a 1gz via C3 Nehemiah because it only draws about 5 Watts, so it's really green.
<MitoTranin> I don't see why not... all you need is a backend to do the recording etc, other than that, the xbox should work great as a frontend
<MitoTranin> gib: my cousin is using one of those and it works fine
<Solar_> MitoTranin: yeah.. now that I read that this shouldn't interfear with me running my games or xbmc im more satisfied
<gib> and doesn't require a fan on the heat sync after I put a big copper sync on it, so it's quiet
<Solar_> I'd like to see a youtube video of this in action though ;)
<Solar_> brb
<gib> The guy who wrote the underpowered pc page is using a card with hardware encoding.  I'd be fine too if I could get it to work, but I think the firmware it is loading is not quite an exact match.  That's the only thing I can think of.
<gib> Under software Encoders, what it the "default" setting anyway?
<gib> Options are Default, Live TV, High Quality, Low quality.
<gib> but it doesn't say which one default uses if you don't choose explicitly.
<gib> Forget it, I misunderstood how it works.  You can go deeper into each one and set them.
<clarkey> hi im having a problem with vnc viewer when I try to connect to it on my mythbuntu machine it asks for a password I enter the password i set up i the mythbuntu control center but it says Authentication failure and just quits
<clarkey> any ideas? maybe the password wasn't set properly
<clarkey> also I am trying to compile patched drivers for my tv card but it doesn't seem to be working properly, is everything I need included in Mythbuntu or do I need to install another component
<clarkey> ?
<clarkey_> sorry battery cut out any Ideas about my problems?
<tgm4883_laptop> what card?
<clarkey_> its a Fusion Dual digital 4
<clarkey_> I have had it going in the past just I decided to change over to mythbuntu
<clarkey_> aha done it
<clarkey_> it was a matter of installing a couple of new packages
<clarkey_> including automake and gcc
<hugolp> Hi
<hugolp> anyone arround?
<clarkey_> I am but I dont kno if I can help whats ur problem?
<hugolp> clarkey_:  I installed Ubuntu gutsy rc and installed the mythtv packages
<hugolp> amazing work by the way, it loads faster and havent got a single isue yet
<clarkey_> btw im a bit of a newbie
<hugolp> the problem is that in both computer I have, I get compiz by default, and when I am watching live tv and try to use alt+tab to move to another application mythtv goes all black (sound still ok) and starts flickering
<hugolp> I have reported to lauchpad but wonder if mythtbuntu has its own bug report list
<clarkey_> yea bit out of my depth I would guess that their just incompatible idk really
<clarkey_> my advice would be to disable effects
<clarkey_> and see if that helps
<hugolp> yeah that sure would help
<hugolp> I want to keep both, and I had Ubuntu feisty with compiz fusion and had no problems so wonder why this is happening
<hugolp> thanks for the help
<clarkey_> yea idk as I say just a newbie
<clarkey_> my only advice would be to post your question here and leave it on for a few hours and come back and see if anyone with any idea has responded thats what I tend to do lol
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> installed gutsy RC and mythtv packages and mythvideo is not displaying the videos properly. They work in Totem
<MitoTranin> do you plan on using the system as a normal desktop as well?
<MitoTranin> or just for mythtv?
<hugolp> Im using it as normal desktop as well
<hugolp> I didnt install mythbuntu but a normal Ubuntu
<MitoTranin> yeah, well, that was the reason I was asking
<hugolp> then I installed the mythtv packages
<MitoTranin> if you wanted just mythtv, then I was going to suggest mythbuntu
<MitoTranin> I would still suggest installing the mythbuntu packages
<hugolp> the same videos that dont play now play fine in totem and they where playing fine in feisty mythvideo
<MitoTranin> ontop of the normal gutsy
<MitoTranin> rather than just installing mythtv
<hugolp> MitoTranin:  but I was informed that mythtv packages where the same either in mythbuntu or in Ubuntu
<hugolp> and this is a mythvideo isue
<MitoTranin> they are...
<MitoTranin> but you can install the mythbuntu packages while in the standard gutsy
<MitoTranin> it doesn't turn your system into a full mythbuntu system, but it does allow mythbuntu to configure things for you
<MitoTranin> my point is that mythvideo is probably configured funny/wrong
<MitoTranin> and installing the mythbuntu packages (yet still leaving it to run as a standard desktop) will give you the auto-config of mythbuntu, but also the functionality of a standard desktop
<hugolp> MitoTranin:  its not that I can see the recordings
<hugolp> I had the same configuration in feisty
<hugolp> I see the list of recordings
<hugolp> I select one and go into the details
<hugolp> and when I try to play it it displais some werid static image and the sound plays well
<hugolp> its some codec isue
<hugolp> wait, now this is weird
<hugolp> I had some isues with the gstreamer codecs
<hugolp> they needed a reinstall to work fine. I actually was getting the same problem as mythtv a weird green image and fine sound
<hugolp> after reboot the gstreamer codecs where working fine but not mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest18> hello
<Solar_> So if you want a full desktop is it just better to install your desktop first?
<hugolp> now I have rebooted again and tried mythvideo first and they were working fine, but then the gstreamer codecs went back to the green image and fine sound
<hugolp> it seems like theres a problem with mythtv and gstreamer codecs
<MythbuntuGuest18> I would like to know if mythbuntu work as live CD or if I must install to try it. Does anyboydy know this?
<hugolp> ok, after a second reboot everything seems to work fine
<hugolp> also, has anybody had any isue with mythtv and compiz together?
<hugolp> (wonder if mythbuntu uses compiz)
<MythbuntuGuest47> in the RC is it out-of-the box that you are able to shutdown the pc in the frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest47> or will it be in the final
<MythbuntuGuest47> i think this would be nice
<Suggley> hi guys
<laga> re
<hugolp> anyone having problems with mythtv and totem?
<hugolp> in Gutsy RC
<laga> can you be more specific?
<hugolp> laga:  I have installed Ubuntu Gutsy RC and mythtv packages
<hugolp> (by the way, great work, it loads a lot quicker, tv channel scan doesnt hang, etc..)
<hugolp> and after I installed the gstreamer codecs to watch videos with totem
<hugolp> when I reboot the computer and I load into mythtv it works fine, live tv and mythvideo
<hugolp> but if I use totem afterwards, then totem doesnt work well (I can hear the audio but I see a greenish image)
<hugolp> then if I try to use mythtv again video and live tv wont work (same, I can hear the audio but I see a greenish image)
<hugolp> if I reboot and load totem first it works fine, but then mythtv wont work, and after using mythtv totem wont work neither
<laga> try to use a different video output driver in totem. what VGA hardware do you have?
<hugolp> so it looks theres some kind of problem between totem/grsreamers codecs and mythtv
<hugolp> laga:  it happens in my two computers. I have a Nvidia 7100GS in one, and an Nvidia integrated serie 6 in the other
<laga> no, it#s most likely totem somehow interfering badly eith your video card drivers.
<laga> s/eith/with/
<laga> mythtv does not care about totem#s codecs
<hugolp> ok, so how do I change my video output driver in totem?
<laga> by reading the manual i suppose :)
<hugolp> :-P
<laga> i don't use gnome
<hugolp> I see
<hugolp> laga:  great work with the new mythtv packages, they work great
<hugolp> one thing, I though flash player for mythweb was working, but I see it hasnt been included. Any known reason?
<laga> hugolp: it only works in trunk.
<laga> hugolp: but i've heard it's possible to use it with mythstream
<laga> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/294371?search_string=mythstream;#294371
<laga> ^ hugolp try this
<laga> if it works, please post that info in the mythbuntu forums
<hugolp> checking
<laga> have you dugg us already?
<hugolp> laga:  what does "dugg" mean?
<hugolp> laga does mythbuntu uses compiz when posible?
<laga> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
<laga> ^^ that's digg :)
<laga> hugolp: no, it doesn't use compiz. why should it?
<hugolp> right
<hugolp> laga:  actually I am using Ubuntu 7.10 RC and installing the mythtv packages
<DiggThis> hey guys
<laga> hi DiggThis
<DiggThis> superm1: if your here slight prob
<DiggThis> prop driver shows enabled but not in use why?
<laga> DiggThis: have you dugg us? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2
<laga> DiggThis: in restricted-manager?
<DiggThis> ill do it thx laga lol
<DiggThis> yes in res manager
<DiggThis> reconfigure in xorg drivers is not possible apparently
<DiggThis> again this $$%%### shits me cause i dont want yet another reinstall
<laga> calm down :)
<laga> i've never really used the proprietary manager.. hum..
<laga> +ponder+
<laga> can you do anything in there to enable it?
<DiggThis> lol. i guess i hate the fact that there are so many people in the chat room but the same 2 or 3 people always help...
<laga> :)
<DiggThis> how would i try to enable?
<laga> ok, i've opened restricted-manager.
<DiggThis> im using kernel 14
<laga> what does it say in the "enabled" column?
<DiggThis> ticked
<DiggThis> but status is not in use
<laga> have you restarted your system already? maybe that's needed.
<DiggThis> twice
<laga> ok.
<DiggThis> can i manually change status?
<laga> i have just disabled the restricted nvidia driver in restricted-manager. if this messes up my hand-crafted xorg.conf, i'll
<laga> $infect restricted-manager
<laga> bah, where is this stupid bot.
<laga> DiggThis: not sure. you can try disabling it and re-enabling it
<DiggThis> ok how?
<laga> by double-clicking it and choosing the appropriate options
<DiggThis> easier said then done it says that xorg.conf is invalid or not existing...
<laga> o_O
<laga> can you post your xorg.conf on a pastebin?
<DiggThis> will do
<DiggThis> slight prob. file does not exist
<laga> hum
* laga blinks
<laga> ya know, that's pretty unusual
<DiggThis> tell me about it
<laga> :/
<DiggThis> do i have to reinstall??
<laga> are there any backups in /etc/X11/ ?
<DiggThis> ill look
<DiggThis> ok there was a backup i have renamed it and am now restarting
<laga> looks like bulletproof X might not be entirely working on your box. come to think of it, it's broken in the beta as far as i know ;)
<DiggThis> what does this mean laga? can i not reinstall the prop driver?
<laga> oh. well, bulletproof X is a specification in ubuntu. it's goal is to make sure that X comes up under any circumstances so users are not left with just a command line prompt in case something breaks.
<laga> AFAIK, it should also regenerate a xorg.conf but i'm not sure about that
<laga> DiggThis: does the backup work?
<DiggThis> testing it now. do you know if gutsy has updated the ati driver with new release driver?? first
<DiggThis> should i go for it you reckon?
<laga> no clue
<laga> i try to avoid ati
<DiggThis> did not work driver must be crap
<DiggThis> can i install from the ati site you reckon?
<laga> i really have no clue. you should talk to someone in #ubuntu+1 probably or to superm1, he knows about fglrx
<laga> as i said, i avoid ATI like the plague unless they release sane drivers
<DiggThis> thx hopefully superm1 has an answer
<laga> he's probably still asleep
<DiggThis> fair enough im trying to reinstall backup then ill leave it most likely till gutsy final release so the issues can be fixed
<laga> you need to tell someone about your issue, too ;)
<laga> eg create a bug report
<laga> but i'd check with superm1, he's way more knowledgeable than me
<DiggThis> where do i file ubuntu bugs?
<laga> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ i'd say
<DiggThis> thx laga
<laga> i have no clue why your xorg.conf is gone, though, again, superm1..
<DiggThis> xorg.conf is back
<DiggThis> it was deleted somehow
<laga> hum, ubuntuforums are down for me
<laga> so i installed pilot-xfer and get a popup telling me i need to reboot my system after the update. huh.
<clarkey_> quick question is there a reason why I cant select tv_grab_au for my guide data?
<laga> it's probably not baseline compliant. what does it say when you run tv_grab_au --capabilities ?
<tafkaz> hi there. massive problems here with the latest build ! known bugs ?
<laga> it'd actually be useful if you described what problems you had
<laga> ah
<laga> no need to stay in here
<laga> $daily clueless people
<laga> tafkaz: it'd actually be useful if you described what problems you had
<tafkaz> sorry...xchat preferd to quit ! :-)
<tafkaz> ok...well hard to say actually because actually i am rather happy to have it all working again
<tafkaz> i downgraded
<tafkaz> basicallay it seemed that the indices of the recordings went all crazy
<tafkaz> in live-tv
<tafkaz> so after a short while no picture was shown anymore
<tafkaz> btw not a mythbuntu installation here, but ubuntu feisty with your (normally splendid) builds
<tafkaz> reproducable there ?
<laga> uh
<laga> what did you upgrade to what?
<laga> define "a short while". also, do you have any logs?
<tafkaz> well every mythpackage installed here (which are barely all of them) is updated with those weekly builds
<tafkaz> i can look it up ...mom
<laga> ah, the weekly builds
<laga> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3953#comment:1
<laga> ^ maybe this issue?
<tafkaz> i will have a look
<foxbuntu> morning laga
<laga> hi foxbuntu
<tafkaz> no laga that was different and only occured with the latest build...
<foxbuntu> perhaps I should say good afternoon to you laga
<tafkaz> moment please...i try to find yesterdays logs
<foxbuntu> laga, your about 8 hrs ahead of superm1 and I correct?
<laga> foxbuntu: UTC+2
<laga> 3pm here
<laga> well, 3:15
<foxbuntu> 7 hrs
<foxbuntu> 8:15 here
<foxbuntu> laga, btw...my upgrade to trunk went quite well
<laga> "If some guest downloads a previous release, and starts asking
<laga> questions about stuff thats happening and such, and it takes 30 minutes
<laga> to figure out they are using alpha 1 then I'm going to start hanging out
<laga> in the -dev forum more than laga."
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: ^^ rotfl :)
<tafkaz> Recording does not have position map
<laga> foxbuntu: that's great to hear :)
<foxbuntu> laga, yeah...I see you are rolling through the logs
<tafkaz> that was pretty much the problem...then afterward i i managed to configure it so badly, that really bad things happened
<foxbuntu> or rather the mailing list
<tafkaz> but that was all my fault
<tafkaz> Preview Error: Previewer file '/mythtv/recordings/13060_
<tafkaz> 20071012191225.mpg' is not valid.
<tafkaz> MainServer: Failed to make preview image.
<tafkaz> thats about it
<tafkaz> 0.20.20070821-1 was the version
<Daviey> foxbuntu: hey, did you fix your mirror?
<laga> the logs don't really tell anything
<Daviey> drupal was still getting in the way
<tafkaz> hm....sorry i thought it heleped
<laga> tafkaz: are you sure it's not related to the trac  link i posted?
<tafkaz> no....
<laga> tafkaz: not your fault ;)
<tafkaz> it was the normal one
<tafkaz> i will have a look which version runs flawlessly now, and which one was a problem
<tafkaz> mythtv_0.20.2+fixes14581-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb runs fine
<tafkaz> mythtv_0.20.2+fixes14659-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb did not
<laga> tafkaz: can you please file a bug about that against mythbuntu?
<laga> therethinker: where is your bot?
<laga> tafkaz: http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tafkaz> yes but using which log...
<laga> tafkaz: just post the most relevant parts of mythbackend.log and maybe the .xsession-errors file in your user's home directory. even if the logs are not too useful, it's good to have a bug report for tracking purposes
<laga> eg so we can get to it quicker if someone else has this problem
<tafkaz> clearly...
<tafkaz> i will do my very best
<laga> cool, thanks a lot :))
<tafkaz> the least i can do right ?
<laga> :)
<laga> hum.
<laga> tafkaz: can you check something for me? are you using opengl vsync? are you using the libmpeg2 video decoder?
<tafkaz> not sure...
<laga> i have summoned a list of changes in trac and those might be relevant.
<tafkaz> where to find out ?
<laga> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset?old_path=%2Fbranches%2Frelease-0-20-fixes&old=14581&new_path=%2Fbranches%2Frelease-0-20-fixes&new=14659
<laga> tafkaz: in the playback settings screen
<tafkaz> give me a minute ok ?
<laga> sure
<tafkaz> opengl vsync is used and mpeg2 is "standard"
<laga> ho-hum.
<tafkaz> ho-hum ?
<laga> just thinking :)
<laga> so, how exactly would livetv behave? can you describe that?
<tafkaz> hm....
<Solar_> Finally got my xbox frontend to work with myth
<Solar_> Yay
<tafkaz> well...as i said...i reconfigured it to last version...
<tafkaz> hm...i could reactivate the update.....
<tafkaz> hm.....i only hope.....really hope this time the mysqldump is ok !
<tafkaz> cause yesterday i had to rebuild my whole db....just finished
<laga> Solar_: cool
<tafkaz> ok....i'll do it for you....
<tafkaz> LOl
<Solar_> Yeah im pretty stoked
<laga> tafkaz: thanks :)
<Solar_> this frontend that is working isn't a real frontend instead its just a python script that lets me control certain things like scheduling recordings and all the good stuff
<Solar_> im thinking bout installing linux on there and experimenting with the visually stunning frontend
<tafkaz> ok....backed up my data again !
<tafkaz> here i go !!! :-)
<Solar_> good luck.. backups are great
<tafkaz> hm....apt-get doesnt find the new builts....
<tafkaz> are the uk and the us mirror different ?
<laga> they are probably not synced
<laga> i dont use the weekly -fixes builds so i dunno ;)
<tafkaz> uk mirror doesnt find those builts, but now us mirror does
<tafkaz> hm
<tafkaz> ok 4659 is being installed
<therethinker> Why doesn't something I recorded show up in the manage_recordings?
<therethinker> Its in the directory
<tafkaz> ok....i will go and see what happened ! cross ya fingers
<tafkaz> ok....same problem again....
<tafkaz> no picture at all....i was wrong there...
<laga> tafkaz: turn off opengl vsync please
<tafkaz> not even the slightest moment
<tafkaz> ok ...moment
<therethinker> Ah, it just popped up
<tafkaz> laga, GOTCHA !!!
<tafkaz> works again
<therethinker> ...
<tafkaz> hope i was of some help
<laga> tafkaz: thanks, i'll get a bug reported
<tafkaz> ok i forget my bug report then !
<laga> tafkaz: can you file a ver quick one, "eg weekly build version XXX broken if opengl vsync is rboken" so we can track them?
<tafkaz> oh yes i can...what benefits gives opengl vsync anyway
<laga> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Frame_display_timing
<laga> tafkaz: ^^
<tafkaz> Bug #152324,
<therethinker> Is there a way to remove the commercials from the video itself? If I don't want to watch them in mythtv... just in totem
<laga> tafkaz: can you do me a favor? start mythfrontend in a terminal like this "mythfrontend --verbose playback", *enable* opengl vsync again and try to play something? after that, give the log to me ;)
<tafkaz> ok.. moment !
<laga> therethinker: you need to mark them in the cut list editor and remove them afterwards. it is possible to remove them automagically, but it's not recommended. commercial flagging is not accurate
<therethinker> Hm... okay
<tafkaz> Waiting for prebuffer.. 9 LAAAAAuAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAA
<tafkaz> loads of
<Solar_> time to fiddle with lirc..  I've got a usbuirt and dish network satalite dish.. and I want to make sure it'll turn my channels for recordings
<laga> tafkaz: pastebin the log please so i can put it in the bug report ;)
<tafkaz> no wait....its not the same thing.... i tried to see it here on my pc upstairs...but i guess that wont help...
<laga> :/
<tafkaz> could be prebuffers because of a lame wireless connection also...
<tafkaz> give me some instant ! ;-)
<tafkaz> can i pipe the output to a file ?
<tafkaz> mythfrontend --verbose playback > /txt.txt
<tafkaz> that would make life a bit easier
<laga> well
<laga> just do it? :)
<laga> also, please go to the physical box and use mythfrontend on the display attached to that box
<laga> do NOT use VNC, X forwarding or the like
<tafkaz> right....have what u need ! ;-9
<laga> is it still broken with opengl vsync and does it still work without opengl vsync?
<bendailey> laga: ping
<laga> bendailey: PONG
<bendailey> I saw you over on #mythtv is janneg in there often?
<laga> yes, quite often
<bendailey> ok I am testing his ffmpeg sync patch and wanted to give him some feedback
<tafkaz> http://pastebin.com/d5045c4f5
<tafkaz> is this ok ?
<laga> bendailey: do it then :) there's also a mailing list
<laga> tafkaz: thanks, great.
<tafkaz> good
<tafkaz> now i need some help as well :-)
<bendailey> yeah I am on the mailing list would that be preffered?
<laga> bendailey: i think so. mythtv-dev.
<tafkaz> i am struggling with choppy mplayer performance... the videos are on an other machine connected via wireless lan....what would be a good mplayer line to start a video from there ?
<tafkaz> it sometimes actually works pretty fine....but then again sometimes the movie gets out of syng or just hangs
<tafkaz> or is xine the better option...what do you think
<Daviey> tafkaz: i prefer the Internal player
<tafkaz> yeah...taht one worx pretty well
<tafkaz> but only for mpeg
<Daviey> erm, and xvid
<tafkaz> i dunno...can i use it for avi as well...
<Daviey> MKV it aint so hot at, i'll agree
<laga> tafkaz: um
<tafkaz> i treid some time before and it didnt work
<laga> tafkaz: are you sure you created that log with -v playback?!
<tafkaz> pretty much yes...
* laga needs to run very, very soon so please hurry
<laga> huh
<laga> ok, thanks
<tafkaz> its only the log with opengl...
<tafkaz> you need the lines before too ?
<tafkaz> i switched to opengl somewehere in the middle of the log !
<laga> no, only opengl.
<tafkaz> http://pastebin.com/d288ca922
<tafkaz> maybe it helps anyway
<laga> is that the complete log file, including w/o opengl vsync and w/ opengl vsync?
<tafkaz> actually after all these updates i could give the internal player a chance on playing avis again !
<tafkaz> laga, yes
<laga> ok
<laga> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4078#comment:1
* laga heads to the vet
<Daviey> tafkaz: I use Internal exclusivley on my frontend
<tafkaz> hm,....
<Daviey> laga: Are you unwell?
<sslashes> is there a way to disabled mythtv's internal dpms handling?
<Daviey> sslashes: yes.. how so?
<tafkaz> huuuuuhhh !
<tafkaz> i submitted a bug !!!
<tafkaz> LOL
<tafkaz> hope i could help !
<sslashes> Daviey: "how so?" thats what i'm asking you! =P - I want make sure mythtv never tries to handle screen blanking itself
<Daviey> sslashes: I mean, how so = what end result do you want
<sslashes> Daviey: mythtv to *never* do *anything* even *remotely* related to dpms
<sslashes> :)
<Daviey> I can't find the option, but i'm sure there is one
<Daviey> pretty sure
<sslashes> i.e. - always on, so that the only time the screen blanks is when i press the power button on my remote - which executes a function to screen blank
<sslashes> heh, yeah - google is letting me down todays, i cannot find any information about it
<Daviey> myth currently only blanks when you are watching video, that's alright isn't it?
<sslashes> Daviey: why would myth blank when watching videos?
<Daviey> it doesn't..
<Daviey> Erm.. sorry i mistyped
<Daviey> other way around
<sslashes> ah, no - thats not alright
<sslashes> heh
<sslashes> my myth box now does a whole bunch of things that might involve the myth doing nothing
<sslashes> for instance, i don't like mythmusic, (nor mythmpd), so i use wmcfg to switch to a different virtual desktop and open sonata (a mpd client) - i also have it switch to another virtual desktop for an alarm program i settup
<Daviey> sslashes: sorry i can't find the option - but i know it can be done, as i've done it
<Daviey> sorry, i can't help more
<sslashes> heh, np, thanks
<superm1> therethinker, what was your problem yesterday?
<superm1> how'd you solve it
<therethinker> I'm not sure how I solved it
<therethinker> I repared the DB, and then it was color
* therethinker does CPR on mythbot
<Solar_> I have a feeling Im going to be struggling with lirc for quite some time until I get it to the point where it can turn the channels for me on my dish network satalite reciever
<Solar_> Im sure the Myth Brainiacs are working hard on this one..  its like the only thing myth doesn't do well
<tgm4883_laptop> did someone want something from me?
<therethinker> I wanted... your braaaiiinnnn!
<tgm4883_laptop> ha, jokes on you.  I don't have one.
<tgm4883_laptop> wait a minute.  Thats not right
<tgm4883_laptop> Ha, jokes on you.  I don't have one.
<tgm4883_laptop> much better
<therethinker> I want... your gf's brain!
<therethinker> or laga's!
* therethinker holds back dis'in both of you...
<sslashes> what actually starts mythtv? (ie, where is the script that handles starting mythfrontend)
<carlesoriol> when i schedulle a program sometimes the channel changes the item (name or desc) and it's not recorded. It's there any option to force the record schedules?
<fluttrby> what do you mean by it changes the item.  The name or description is being changed?  By what?
<fluttrby> arg
<carlesoriol> tgm4883: Actually I've a program that by the eit (air program?) now has disappered at the time slot
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> I don't do much with EIT so I don't know
<tgm4883> I think Daviey and laga use that though
<carlesoriol> tgm4883: but it's there any way to froce the creation of a recording by time and channel when i select a program?
<carlesoriol> (of course i can do it by manual schedule but then i've to search the program channel time and duration)
<tgm4883> when you select a program?  not that I know of, unless there is some EIT thing I don't know about.  Perhaps you can set it to grab the EIT data once, but then not update listings that it already has.  Then it shouldn't change
<carlesoriol> it updates automatically
<tgm4883> ok.  I was hoping there was a setting to not update existing channel data
<carlesoriol> tgm4883: it could work. where can i find information about it
<tgm4883> There may be a setting in mythtv-setup where you setup your guide data
<tgm4883> or where you link your data to your tuner
<carlesoriol> I look
<carlesoriol> tgm4883: I cannot find this option in the menus. May be I could query it at sql?
<tgm4883> like i said, i dont' even know if the option exists
<carlesoriol> tgm4883: thanks anyway
<Wy|laptop> Okay, this sucks. I now see where my hardware problems lie. :|
<Wy|laptop> Buying stuff a bit too bleeding edge support-wise again
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, how so?
<Wy|laptop> the imon LCD requires a custom patch that hasn't been integrated into the main lcdproc core yet.
<tgm4883> ah
<Wy|laptop> ditto for their remote control
<Wy|laptop> Basically, previous VFDs were character based devices, while the LCD is a pixel-based device
<Wy|laptop> and the imon PAD (remote control) also has the same problem, since instead of a directional keypad it has a analog pressure sensative mouse cursor control
<Wy|laptop> see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Imon
<dwilson805> hello!  Has anyone tried using mythbuntu as a front-end under vmware?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I don't think it would work
<tgm4883> at least, not very well
<Wy|laptop> why?
<Wy|laptop> it's not dependent on overlays or hardware accelleration
<tgm4883> well what would be the point in doing so?
<tgm4883> and I think it is
<dwilson805> I would like to run a myth front-end on my son's win xp computer
<Wy|laptop> winmyth.sourceforge.net
<tgm4883> exactly
<dwilson805> oh!  I hadn't heard about that yet!
<dwilson805> and I hadn't seen a word about it on the mythtv site, either - nor did a google search show that
<dwilson805> thanks for the information - I'll go check that out!
<Wy|laptop> first hit under 'windows mythtv'
<Wy|laptop> =)
<dwilson805> I guess I shouldn't have tried "myth frontend win32", then, lol
<Wy|laptop> Hey, think about the poor 64 bit windows users!
<dwilson805> winmyth doesn't seem well-maintained? (last release Feb 06)?
<tgm4883> you could alway try cygwin, but im not sure how well that would work
<dwilson805> when I look at the huge amount of rpms brought into my linux system for myth, I worry about trying to install and compile that many source packages under cygwin - the odds of something not working right keep going up
<tgm4883> rpms?
<dwilson805> my backend system runs fedora 7, not ubuntu.  I tried ubuntu first, but something between my hardware and ubuntu didn't play well, but f7 worked instantly when I tried it.  I'd rather have run ubuntu, but went with what worked
<dwilson805> hmmm I found mythtvplayer, which seems to be under active development.  anyone know anything about it?
<Wy|laptop> Not sure, the backend protocol hasn't changed that much since 06
<Tari_> dwilson805, I've used it (mythtv player), and it works nicely
<dwilson805> I just downloaded and tried it - worked instantly
<dwilson805> seems to not skip commercials quite right, though
<Tari_> my 802.11b is a little too slow to stream correctly, so I don't really know
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, damnit.
<Wy|laptop> I'm having a really hard time getting scheduling data for my cable channels
<dwilson805> not using schedules direct?
<Wy|laptop> myth defaults to using the atsc numbering scheme and schedulesdirect seems to be using remapped numbers.
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, you can remap the channel numbers
<Wy|laptop> tgm: manually?
<tgm4883> thats what i did
<Wy|laptop> or is there an automated way?
<tgm4883> what channels and what are you grabbing from SD?
<dwilson805> well thanks for the help everyone :)  have a great day!
<Wy|laptop> tgm: setting up my HDHomeRun for unencrypted QAM.
<Wy|laptop> and I'm grabbing from SD the local digital cable signals
<tgm4883> are you able to just grab the channel lineup from SD rather than scan for channels?
<Wy|laptop> no
<Wy|laptop> I tried doing that and it idn't work for digital :(
<tgm4883> hmm
<Wy|laptop> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun atm
<tgm4883> Unfortunatly I don't think there is a more automated way.  I'm not exactly sure why your channel data isn't being grabbed properly, as it should grab it and stick it on the designated channel
<tgm4883> you may check with superm1, as maybe there is a key thing im missing (i don't have the HDHomerun
<tgm4883> do you have your freq set to broadcast or cable?
<Wy|laptop> cable
<tgm4883> what is the formatting of the channels from SD?
<tgm4883> ie, is it 10.1, 10, 10_1, 10-1, etc
<tgm4883> and what is it for the HDHomerun?
<Wy|laptop> 10.1, etc
<Wy|laptop> er, I mean the HDHomerun is 10.1, etc
<Wy|laptop> it's 1-999 for SD
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> give me a for instance of a channel's formating on both (same channel)
<Wy|laptop> from SD (webpage) 66 FOODP
<Wy|laptop> Detected from the HDHomeRun in MythSetup : UNKNOWN101#7 (101#7) (Digital Cable)
<Wy|laptop> because of the name mismatch, the SD data isn't providing schedules
<tgm4883> and you're getting picture from UNKNOWN101#7?
<Wy|laptop> in frontend, yes
<Wy|laptop> do you think I have to go through each channel and renumber it manually?
<tgm4883> if you don't mind me asking, who is your cable company?
<Wy|laptop> comcast
<tgm4883> hmm
* tgm4883 is so going to have to go try this on his pcHDTV 5500 with comcast
<tgm4883> I do think you're going to have to go though manually
<tgm4883> unfortunatly
<Wy|laptop> geh, my pcHDTV 5500 can't even pick up anything
<tgm4883> and rename both the channel, channel number, and channel ID
<tgm4883> last i checked, my 5500 saw those channels, but didn't receive anything on them
<Wy|laptop> :( pain in the wazoo
<tgm4883> is this a QAM 256 scan?
<Wy|laptop> yeah
<Wy|laptop> actually, I need to rescan for a sec
<tgm4883> I agree, it's a pain.  But you should only have to do it once and you can do it in mythweb, which is at least a little nice
<tgm4883> just remember to save your database backup before major upgrades or reinstalls
<Wy|laptop> Heh
<Wy|laptop> truth
<tgm4883> ideally, you should also set the backup directory to a usb drive or nfs share or something.  That way the nightly backups are safe in case of a HD crash
<Wy|laptop> Hrm, is there a better mounting mechanism for smbfs in ubuntu than fstab?
* Wy|laptop is so used to the gentoo one which handles smbfs properly (ie, mounting them after the network is up)
<tgm4883> um, fstab is what mounts everything when you boot up
<Wy|laptop> yeah, but you don't want to mount smbfs until after the network is up
<tgm4883> strange, i've not had that problem (I use NFS though)
<Wy|laptop> yeah, too mixed platforms here. :P smb is the least common denominator :P
<tgm4883> yep, understand that
<tgm4883> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<Wy|laptop> Is there a way to display a different channel number than the actual?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> I just changed the channel number on mine in mythwerb
<tgm4883> mythweb
<tgm4883> because the channelid is where it gets data from SD
<tgm4883> I had to do that because my STB and pcHDTV 5500 get some of the same channels, but they have different channel numbers (and names)
<MitoTranin> hey guys... what is a good scp program for linux?
<MitoTranin> I need to transfer some files from a mythbuntu system to my server..
<tgm4883> uh scp
<laga> rotfl
<laga> i like yafc for sftp
<laga> or maybe konqueror and fish:// if you use kde
<MitoTranin> well... I meant a gui
<laga> restricted-manager is a great tool. it totally replaced my custom xorg.conf with a generic one instead of actually parsing it and making the necessary adjust...
<laga> adjustments*
<laga> turning debian into suse with apt-get. ubuntu. get yours today.
<laga> :/
<Solar_> I love Myth
<Solar_> I love Ubuntu Myth!!
<Solar_> I Love you all, I love everyone
<Solar_> BurrrrPppP!@
<laga> oh, i thought we'd postponed shipping LSD-25 till final release
<Solar_> Yum LSD
<Suggley> Hi guys - i am just finishing up installing Mythbuntu - but have 1 little problem - tv etc works - i just have no sound - i run a SPDIF cable to an amp - i have had it working in Ubuntu but there arent the same controls that i can see in Mythbuntu (and i dont know what tehy are called to install them - can any1 give me some advice in hte right direction?
<tgm4883> Suggley, do you know what they are called in Ubuntu?
<DaveMorris> Suggley, it's pob muted
<DaveMorris> run alsamixer in a terminal
<DaveMorris> use the arrow keys to go left/right/volume up/voulme/down
<DaveMorris> m toggles mute
<DaveMorris> esc quits
<Suggley> ok thanx very much - i will check it out i n a few mins wen i can reboot into mythtv :) this thing frukin rocks!
<Suggley> i might have a few more questions in the next few days but i got most of it figured - its just some permisions stuff
<DaveMorris> bugs from the installer regarding permissions?
<Suggley> nah somethign about permissions for the web side of things
<Suggley> .htaccess i think was what i read
<Suggley> i still cant get over how clean the interface is - it shits on MCE and Media Portal
<Suggley> it just works how it should - i been lookin for something like this for so long but never had the hardware to spare to try linux
<DaveMorris> Suggley: write a blog about it :)
<DaveMorris> anyway night all, time for you americans to take the torch of 24/7 support
<therethinker> hello tgm4883!
<therethinker> Are you you, or your girl?
<therethinker> Well... I guess tgm4883's girl...
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> does this answer the question
<tgm4883> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Candidate_2  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<MythbuntuGuest14> hello
<tgm4883> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok. I just installed a new dvd how do i know if it is working
<tgm4883> uh, watch it?
<therethinker> Haha, yeah
<MythbuntuGuest14> can i just play it from mythubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest14> i tried to import a dvd .. ijust says no jobs
<tgm4883> well can you watch a dvd in myth?
<MythbuntuGuest14> i know these questions sound dumb.. i am new to linux and i boot straight into mythbuntu
<tgm4883> forget about importing it first, just see if you can play it first
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok
<MythbuntuGuest14> i am rebooting
<MythbuntuGuest14> when i click play dvd. screen goes blank then comes back to menu
<tgm4883> encrypted dvd problem
<tgm4883> you need to install some proprietary stuff
<tgm4883> use
<tgm4883> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-14
<MythbuntuGuest14> what does that mean?
<MythbuntuGuest14> what you mean proprietary stuff
<tgm4883> libdvdcss2
<tgm4883> therethinker, do you remember where the control centre is from the frontend
<therethinker> System
<therethinker> Admin
<tgm4883> i'd look, but the LSU kentucky game just went to OT
<therethinker> Good...for... you?
<tgm4883> no, from inside the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest14> cool
<therethinker> Oh, I didn't know  it was IN the frontend
<MythbuntuGuest14> i need to be watching that. i am watchin ou game
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> Go Missiou
<MythbuntuGuest14> ou just intercepted
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> anyway, i think in the frontend it is at
<tgm4883> Settings > General Settings > Mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok then just type libdvdcss2?
<tgm4883> no, then click on Proprietary codecs
<tgm4883> then enable libdvdcss2
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok i have a check box for enable prop codec support but the boxes below are greyed out
<tgm4883> did you click enable medibuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest14> umm hold on it is doing something
<MythbuntuGuest14> downloading packages
<tgm4883> good
<MythbuntuGuest14> uk about to scoore
<MythbuntuGuest14> uk scoressssssssssssssssssss
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok now i have the options
<MythbuntuGuest14> ffmpeg is checked
<MythbuntuGuest14> do i check the other 2
<tgm4883> ok, now you should be able to install libdvdcss2
<MythbuntuGuest14> w32codecs also?
<tgm4883> if you want, but it shouldn't be needed for dvd playback
<tgm4883> for divx, xvid, etc probably
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok it is installing packages
<tgm4883> k
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok, that installed easy. i am now installing w32codecs
<tgm4883> you could have installed both at the same time
<MythbuntuGuest14> i have a orange star should i install updates from here?
<MythbuntuGuest14> or do i have to quit?
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok i am installing updates from here
<MythbuntuGuest14> i am hoping this also corrects my 7 wired connection icons
<tgm4883> i think theres another fix for that.  You're not getting any more are you?
<MythbuntuGuest14> not sure. i will check. after i reboot
<katie-> hey, simple question, whats the best way to reinstall mythbuntu?  booting from the install disc, "install" and "start mythbuntu" are the same option, how can I start the installer instead of booting from the (broken) installation?
<tgm4883> katie-, is your computer set to boot from CD first?
<katie-> well, it isn't but it can be, I just go to the boot menu and tell it to load the cd
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> well if you tell it to boot from cd, then just install it like you did the first time right over the existing installation
<tgm4883> just make sure you tell it to format the partition
<katie-> i guess the issue is the installer assumes that if you have mythtv, of course you'd rather boot from it and not install it again, but i accidentally killed something during installation, so it doesn't work right
<katie-> the option on the menu is "Install or Start mythbuntu"
<tgm4883> well thats because the live cd can be used as a frontend.  You should be able to install from that.
<katie-> or maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like I'm doing what I did to install it, and it just boots
<katie-> hmm
<katie-> ok
<tgm4883> do you see grub come up at all?
<katie-> no actually, i think thats part of the problem, the install stopped before grub started
<tgm4883> well thats good
<tgm4883> because if you tell it to boot from cd, then you shouldn't see grub
<katie-> just booting from disc with no cd, i get something like no operating system found
<katie-> ohh
<katie-> ok
<tgm4883> ok, then it is definetly booting from disk
<tgm4883> if without disk it cannot get to the desktop
<tgm4883> AFAIK, there is no code that changes between install and live.  It's the same environment
<tgm4883> is this the RC or an earlier CD?
<katie-> if rc = the one out yesterday, then its that!
<tgm4883> yea
<katie-> its going again, I'll see if I can get the install now
<tgm4883> ok, keep us updated
<katie-> thanks!
<Suggley> i just about have everything working ok - but the samba shares seem to disapear any idea's?
<tgm4883> Suggley, what do you mean they dissapear?
<Suggley> i was lookin in recordings
<Suggley> came our of that directory
<Suggley> and teh only otehr 1 left was music
<therethinker> Suggley: how did you mount them?
<therethinker> Did you use the command line, fstab, or using "connect to server"
<Suggley> i am connecting accross windows network
<Suggley> ie from winxp machine
<therethinker> Oh, so you're having problems in windows, not ubuntu
<Suggley> so i guess it might mean its not broadcasting the folders
<therethinker> Oh, okay
<Suggley> no - i can browse any other linux box in this place from here no probs
<therethinker> Have you restarted samba?
<therethinker> sudo /etc/init.d/samba
<Suggley> i have restarted the mythbox a couple of times but i will do it manually
<Suggley> that just sounded so windowsy didnt it - i rebooted :P
<Suggley> nah still only getting Recordings and music
<therethinker> so its just the one share not showing up, correct?
<Suggley> Pictures and Videos
<Suggley> i am lookin at smb.conf now
<therethinker> and you are only having trouble showing up on windows
<Suggley> i only have windows desktops...
<therethinker> Okay
<therethinker> And half of them do show up... do they all have the same settings?
<Suggley> yes clean install of MythBuntu
<Suggley> i have changed nuthin to them
<Solar_> Ok Im having a serious issue..  hehe..  crap!  Im still a new install here and a newbie..  Live TV watching works fine.. but recordings even though they say they are recording aren't
<Solar_> not sure where to start here
<Suggley> therethinker - i think i fixed it - but not sure wat caused it
<therethinker> Suggley: Great
<therethinker> Suggley: sorry I didn't really help
<Suggley> the settings seemed to have changed in the config
<Suggley> nah u did good - u pointed me where to look indirectly
<therethinker> Suggley: I know, aren't I awesome :P
* therethinker laughs alone
<Suggley> hehe u sure are
<Solar_> I could use a hot red poker in the right direction
<Suggley> want a lolly pop?
<therethinker> Solar_: hmm... I don't know I'm trying to figure it out...
<therethinker> Suggley: Sure!
<Suggley> i tell u i am STOKED that i got around to trying mythtv - its freaking awesome - ordering remote control on monday and all done
<Suggley> it craps on MCE and MediaPortal
<Solar_> Suggley: Lirc is difficult stuff..
<therethinker> Suggley: I assume you're using mcc -- setting upi lirc is SO much easier with that ;-)
<Suggley> i am gunna get a winblow media centre controller - i was told it was easy to set up
<Suggley> yeah
<Solar_> I would like Myth to change the channels on my satalite box.. but thats hard too
<therethinker> Solar_: Yeah, do you have a blaster?
<Solar_> even more then changing channels, I'd be stoked if I could record something
<Solar_> I have a USBUIRT
<Suggley> ahhh i dont have to worry about that - i just got plain jane DTV and i download the rest
<Solar_> its weird that live tv does fine.. but you ask it to record something and it thinks its recording but its not
<therethinker> Yeah, that's really odd
<Solar_> Suggley: sweeet deal there
<therethinker> You've set everything up, right?
<Solar_> sure have
<Solar_> I just dont understand.. I even rebooted
<therethinker> Hmm
<Solar_> I even reran the setup
<therethinker> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest14> what is lirc?
<therethinker> $lirc
<therethinker> $lirc
<therethinker> $lirc
<mythbot> LIRC is a program that allows you to use remote controls and IR blasters
<MythbuntuGuest14> it keeps saying lirc not configured
<MythbuntuGuest14> oh ok.
<therethinker> Hmm... where?
<MythbuntuGuest14> after update and on shutdown
<therethinker> oh, yeah
<therethinker> Do you use MCC, or did you install using apt-get?
<MythbuntuGuest14> i clicked the orange star at the top right
<Solar_> me?
<therethinker> sorry, MythbuntuGuest
<Solar_> ok
<therethinker> MythbuntuGuest: You're using mythbuntu, right?
<MythbuntuGuest14> yes
<MythbuntuGuest14> i am using mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest14> do i need to download the newest version burn it to a cd and reinstall?
<dannyboy79_> anyone use automysqlbackup that can help figure out why it's not running from cron.daily?
<therethinker> Hmm... solar_: no clue, tgm4883 should be back soon to help
<therethinker> MythbuntuGuest nothings in great danger here
<Solar_> therethin: thanks for looking it up
<MythbuntuGuest14> correct but the only thing i can get to work is the weather
<therethinker> Solar_: sorry :(
<dannyboy79_> anyone use automysqlbackup that can help me?
<Solar_> therethin: all we can do is try
<MythbuntuGuest51> G'Day all, i've just booted a mythbuntu 7.10 rom to try mythbuntu for the first time. When I pick "Start or Install" or "Start in safe graphics", after a short while, the screen freezes at the mythbuntu logo with the purple bar going back and forth. Any ideas?
<therethinker> how long was it going back and forth, and what are the approx system specs?
<MythbuntuGuest51> maybe 20-30 sec
<MythbuntuGuest51> its not a brilliant spec... 1.7ghz
<therethinker> hmm
<therethinker> how long was it going back and forth?
<MythbuntuGuest51> i think 380mb ram ... bit low i know
<MythbuntuGuest51> i can time it if you like... about 20-30 sec i think
<dannyboy79_> anyone use automysqlbackup that can help me? ity's not running from cron.daily?
<therethinker> Wait, but how long did you leave it before you considered it frozen?
<therethinker> 380MB is a bit on the "edge" for the live CD
<therethinker> not exact time, but like 4 minutes, or an hour?
<MythbuntuGuest51> about 10min... caps, scroll etc stopped working and it needed a hard reset
<MythbuntuGuest51> just rebooted
<therethinker> Hm... I'll test it out with those specs
<MythbuntuGuest51> ill check timing
<therethinker> no
<therethinker> I don't need timing, I just wanted to know approx
<MythbuntuGuest51> like i said.... 20-30 sec
<therethinker> Give me 20 minutes to get the iso ;-)
<dannyboy79_> do scripts in cron.daily need to be owned by rot?
<dannyboy79_> root to run?
<therethinker> I think...
<MythbuntuGuest51> like i said.... 20-30 sec from when i select "Start or Install"
<therethinker> (what kind of mythbuntu dev am I, that doesn't have the ISO!? :P)
<MythbuntuGuest51> sorry,
<therethinker> Yeah, that's fine. I know I've thought it locked up, and I gave ti some time
<therethinker> Its not your fault :P
<therethinker> I should have gotten it by now
<MythbuntuGuest51> that was meant to be its 1min 20sec from hitting "Start or Install"
<MythbuntuGuest51> cool
<MythbuntuGuest51> is it possibly a driver issue at that stage?
<therethinker> I don't think so, SGM would have done it
<therethinker> and you would have gotten an error
<therethinker> I'm 90% sure it's a spec thing
<MythbuntuGuest51> ah ok... wierd
<MythbuntuGuest51> i figured its a bit on the low spec side, so im not expecting miracles
<MythbuntuGuest51> just thought it would be cool to try
<therethinker> No, it should work
<MythbuntuGuest51> i wouldnt really have expected a live distro to run in that sort of ram, but figured i might get the installer up...
<therethinker> Is there an option like "install from command line" or "alternate installer"
<therethinker> or "OEM install"?
<MythbuntuGuest51> cant remember, will have to reset to check
<therethinker> Try that out, if it exists
<MythbuntuGuest51> no menu option as such... there was accessibilty and options (F5 and F6 i think)
<therethinker> hmm
<MythbuntuGuest51> just running a "Check CD for defects" as well
<MythbuntuGuest51> the md5 of the iso was fine
<therethinker> Yeah, but after burning
<MythbuntuGuest51> and i verified the burn, but yeah, probably worth the check as well
<dannyboy79_> is it safe to allow Feisty to upgrade mysql-server-5.0
<therethinker> Don't know
<MythbuntuGuest51> turns out hitting esc will exit the menu to a text mode
<therethinker> ah
<MythbuntuGuest51> any suggestions for what i can use a the "boot:" prompt though? hitting enter goes back to the purple bar
<MythbuntuGuest51> bugger... gotta go. Will leave this window open just in case. Thanks for the help! Cheers.
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest51: I would suggest grabbing the normal Gutsy installer and doing a command-line installation of that
<MitoTranin> then install mythbuntu via apt-get
<tgm4883> back
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, actually that would be the alternate Gutsy cd
<MitoTranin> ok, well, then do that :)
<MitoTranin> $poke tgm4883
<mythbot> /me stabs tgm4883 violently with a rusty spoon
<tgm4883> how much ram?
<therethinker> there's a alt mythbuntu CD?
<tgm4883> (im skimming the log)
<therethinker> I couldn't find it
<therethinker> 380MB
<tgm4883> therethinker, alternate gutsy cd
<MitoTranin> therethinker: no, the alternate gutsy cd
<therethinker> Oh
<tgm4883> 380 should be fine
<tgm4883> more than enough
<MitoTranin> 256 was enough
<therethinker> is there a mythbuntu package?
<MitoTranin> I was able to install on that with the beta
<tgm4883> i've installed it in a 285MB VM
<MitoTranin> therethinker: it's like the linux-source package
<MitoTranin> it isn't really a package itself
<therethinker> but, can someone say "sudo apt-get install mythbuntu" and install everything?
<MitoTranin> but it is a group of packages that is referenced by a single package
<MitoTranin> I believe so
<therethinker> similar to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<MitoTranin> (that's what I'm told... haven't done it yet)
<therethinker> you mean a meta-package?
<MitoTranin> yep
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-desktop
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I've been waiting for you to come back
<tgm4883> solarbaby, can you give me 10 more minutes?
<MitoTranin> hey guys...
<tgm4883> i need to run the GF somewhere then i will be back to help
<MitoTranin> having some problems with my tuner:
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I've got myself a problem that I just can't seem to get through.. I've got the newest install of UbuntuMyth as of today.. Live to works great, but recordings say they are recording but just dont
<solarbaby> tgm4883: sure
<MitoTranin> this is a thumbnail of a recording... every recording or live-tv looks like this:  http://mitopia.net/files/1009_20071013043500.nuv.png
<MitoTranin> I had this problem in feisty with it, but I thought that it was due to a graphics problem... but I'm getting the same thing in a VMware install
<MitoTranin> (that pick is installed into a VMware VM)
<MitoTranin> *pick = pic
<tgm4883> and im back
<MitoTranin> wb
<solarbaby> tgm4883: Heya
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, what card
<tgm4883> solarbaby, what is the permissions of your recordings dir
<solarbaby> tgm4883: im kinda stocking you cause im just desperate
<MitoTranin> Plextor TV402U
<solarbaby> tgm4883: ;)
<tgm4883> solarbaby, I guess thats ok.  I'm in a good mood cause LSU lost ;)
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, can you record outside of mythtv?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2007-10-13 18:46 recordings
<MitoTranin> it's a specialized tuner that does on-the-fly divx encoding, MythTV is one of the few programs that are said can read it
<MitoTranin> it's works in Windows perfectly
<MitoTranin> but I'm still trying to figure out how to get it's default player/recorder (gorecord) to use the tuner instead of a video input
<tgm4883> that just proves that the card isn't broke.  I'm interested to make sure the correct drivers are loaded and such in linux
<solarbaby> tgm4883: with live tv working so well, i can't imagine why i can record anything.. hehe.. i double checked my settings.. and I even put my normal log in user into the mythtv group
<tgm4883> solarbaby, this is a default mythbuntu install?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: yeah.. default and as recent as version 7.10rc
<solarbaby> tgm4883: my tv tuner card is a Hauppauge 350 using Svideo 1 input
<tgm4883> solarbaby, is nothing being recorded, or is something being recorded and it not showing up in the recorded programs list
<solarbaby> tgm4883: It sez its recording anything I ask for..  but nothing records to the directory and nothing shows up in the frontend
<solarbaby> tgm4883: my recording directory is set to default..
<tgm4883> so the recordings dir is empty then, hmm
<tgm4883> what filesystem?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: yeah there is a lock file that keeps getting created there
<solarbaby> tgm4883: you know, im just not sure how do I check?
<tgm4883> theres nothing like 3081_20071012233500.mpg in the dir?
<solarbaby> no..  but if I watch live tv it leaves an mpeg
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, did you set up the recording profiles for the device?
<solarbaby> I googled it and checked over the most common things I have found recommendations for
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, also, you may want to skim some of this as it may help https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/px-tv402u-support
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I'm the one that made that blueprint
<MitoTranin> and tgm4883, it depends on what you mean by the recording profile...
<tgm4883> heh, so you've already seen it?
<MitoTranin> are you talking about the device settings in myth-setup?
<MitoTranin> heh, yeah
<tgm4883> also, FYI, you would be the drafter of the blueprint
<MitoTranin> and there's lots more, but I was waiting until I actually got it functional before I added the more part
<tgm4883> recording profiles should be under settings, general settings in the frontend (I think)
<MitoTranin> interesting...
<tgm4883> solarbaby, is this a master backend?
<MitoTranin> I just saw an old MythTV mailing list article that said they could only watch the channel that gorecord told it to tune to
<MitoTranin> so I checked the options, and found how to get gorecord to tune into a channel, and got it to record, and it does, actually, record... kinda
<solarbaby> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, kinda?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: just a sec...
<solarbaby> tgm4883: this keeps on reappearing in my recordings directory nfslockfile.lock
<tgm4883> solarbaby, did you change the mysql.txt file at all
<MythbuntuGuest14> hello
<tgm4883> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I dont believe I did
<tgm4883> solarbaby, anything in the backend log about it?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I have to find the log.. never seen it
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I did change one thing
<tgm4883> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<solarbaby> I changed the mysql password for the mythtv user to an old_password so its compatable with mysql 4.0
<solarbaby> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> what do you mean old password?
<tgm4883> any why do you need it to be compatible with mysql 4?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I have a xbox script that can connect to mythtv and schedule recordings and stuff..  but its only compatable with mysql 4.0 so I had to make the password use older scheme
<tgm4883> where did you change that?
<tgm4883> also, how did you get mysql 4 installed?
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: this is what I mean by kinda:  http://mitopia.net/files/testing.avi
<solarbaby> tgm4883: mysql> UPDATE mysql.user SET Password = OLD_PASSWORD('secretmagicpasswd') WHERE User = 'live';
<MitoTranin> that is with the gorecord program that comes with the tuner driver
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I didn't install mysql to the backend
<solarbaby> tgm4883: i mean i didn't install mysql 4.0 to the backend I left it alone, I just told it to use an older password scheme for mythtv user
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, you're going to have to help me. Whats the problem there
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok, i tried the codec stuff and I still cant play dvd
<MitoTranin> did you watch it?
<MitoTranin> the video quality is utterly terrible
<MitoTranin> BUT: it does give video, and audio
<tgm4883> solarbaby, did you tell the backend the new password?
<MitoTranin> the problem is that I still can't get MythTV to get even that much
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, so just the quality is bad?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: the new password is the old password
<solarbaby> tgm4883: its just using a different scheme
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, does the dvd try to spin up when you tell it to play?
<MythbuntuGuest14> let me try again
<MythbuntuGuest14> no spin, no light. screen goes black and it comes back
<tgm4883> ok
<MythbuntuGuest14> real fast less than half a second
<tgm4883> did you set mythdvd so it knows where your dvd drive is?
<MythbuntuGuest14> umm no.. how?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> do you know which device your dvd drive is?
<tgm4883> ie /dev/hdc
<MythbuntuGuest14> master??
<tgm4883> primary or secondary master
<MythbuntuGuest14> only have one hooked up
<MythbuntuGuest14> no cd
<tgm4883> you have a hard drive hooked up?
<MythbuntuGuest14> secondary ide controler.. master on cable and jumpter
<MythbuntuGuest14> yes i got a hard drive. that is how i boot
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> then it's secondary master i presume
<tgm4883> which is
<tgm4883> /dev/hdc
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok, now what?
<MythbuntuGuest14> should i check?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, Utilities/Setup > Setup > Media Settings > DVD Settings > General Settings
<tgm4883> solarbaby, any backend log errors?
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, so the gorecord program is able to tune and record
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok
<MythbuntuGuest14> now what
<MythbuntuGuest14> location of dvd device: /dev/dvd
<tgm4883> set location of dvd device to /dev/hdc
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok got it. now try it?.. i clicked finish also
<tgm4883> yes try it now
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: yes... but feel free to take care of the others, I can wait :)
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, are you saying I can't defend the three man weave?
<MitoTranin> I'll even try to keep-up and chime in when I know something about it :)
<MitoTranin> lol
<MythbuntuGuest14> aww samething.. this is a new install.. anything I might of missed?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: http://paste-it.net/3933
<MythbuntuGuest14> if i click import dvd it says no jobsand or waiting on dvd
<MythbuntuGuest14> is there a way I can see which drive the dvd is?
<tgm4883> ls -l | grep hd
<tgm4883> er
<tgm4883> ls -l | grep /dev/hd
<MythbuntuGuest14> exit mythtv?
<tgm4883> solarbaby, you said that it is svideo in?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, no
<tgm4883> go
<tgm4883> Utilities/setup > setup > mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest14> k
<tgm4883> you can get to terminal from advanced management
<solarbaby> tgm4883: yes svideo in is correct
<tgm4883> how do you change the channel?
<MythbuntuGuest14> did not get anything on the ls
<tgm4883> hmm
<solarbaby> I have dish network..  I program my Reciever to turn itself to the right channel at the right time
<MythbuntuGuest14> ls same as dir?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, thats cause im a dork
<tgm4883> ls -l /dev/ | grep hd
<MythbuntuGuest14> ok got something
<MythbuntuGuest14> cdrom -> hdc
<MythbuntuGuest14> list
<MythbuntuGuest14> does it know it is dvd? i only see cdrom stuff
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, what is in /media/cdrom
<MythbuntuGuest14> i see hda hda1 hda2 hda5 hdb hdb1 hdb2 hdb5 hdc
<MythbuntuGuest14> umm dvd movie
<MythbuntuGuest14> should i try another movie?
<tgm4883> solarbaby, I think* that what is happening is that it is trying to change the channel and failing
<tgm4883> but thats just a guess, give me a few more minutes
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, thats in /media/cdrom/??
<tgm4883> or there is no /media/cdrom
<MythbuntuGuest14> no i only have a dvd hooked up now.. i removed the cdrom and hooked up a dvd
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I think your right.. just dont know what to do.. I'll be glad to wait for your help, and Thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest14> go a head solar.. i am so new. i do not know anything
<MythbuntuGuest14> this is the first time i messed with any linux stuff about 2 weeks ago.. all i can get to work is the weather
<MythbuntuGuest14> lol
<MythbuntuGuest00> oops
<MythbuntuGuest00> my bad. this is guest14
<MythbuntuGuest00> or was i 41?
<MitoTranin> Guest14, you can type /nick MyNameHere to change your name if you want
<MythbuntuGuest00> oh
<SuperNoob> did that work?
<MitoTranin> yep
<SuperNoob> so do you think it is confused because i installed on a cd rom drive. then i just now hooked up a dvdrom drive and unhooked my cdrom?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> it should pick up the new hardware fine
<SuperNoob> should i try to completely reinstall?
<tgm4883> no
<Tari> I think Ubuntu just sticks all optical discs in /media/cdrom*
<tgm4883> yea looks that way
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, can you post the output of
<SuperNoob> how?
<tgm4883> ls /media/cdrom0
<SuperNoob> i got a new line
<SuperNoob> or nothing
<SuperNoob> i am chating on my windows laptop. so i can do exactly what yall say at the same time
<SuperNoob> i did get something when i tryied that other grep thing
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, how long ago did you install?
<tgm4883> what cd did you use?
<SuperNoob> umm.. i think the alpha
<solarbaby> tgm4883: we were right my friend
<tgm4883> how long ago
<SuperNoob> but i think i tried the beta
<solarbaby> tgm4883: Thanks for your help
<tgm4883> solarbaby, right about what?
<SuperNoob> should i retry with the beta
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I told it to scan for channels, now I have a bunch of channels in my list that I dont have.. they come up as unknowns so I need to get rid of all that crap now.. but at least it records
<SuperNoob> how i tell what version i got?
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, do you have anything important that you don't want to lose on there?
<SuperNoob> nope
<SuperNoob> i will try to reinstall
<tgm4883> get the new release candidate and install that
<tgm4883> make sure to verify the iso, burn at a slow speed and verify the cd
<SuperNoob> when i boot i now have option 26.12 and 26.14 or something
<solarbaby> SuperNoob: the new release candidate kicks ass
<SuperNoob> ok
<solarbaby> SuperNoob: it was easy easy easy
<tgm4883> I think something got screwed up in the install
<SuperNoob> now that i have a dvd is there a verstion for dvd
<solarbaby> SuperNoob: it was almost easier then installing windows
<tgm4883> there is only a cd version, but it will work just fine
<SuperNoob> so on install should i select format entire drive.. it will get rid of everything right
<SuperNoob> it is like the second option
<tgm4883> ideally a custom partition would be best
<tgm4883> how big is your hard drive
<SuperNoob> 60gb
<tgm4883> I
<solarbaby> I'd use the whole drive
<solarbaby> and then i'd go to the store and buy a second drive
<solarbaby> 500 gig should do
* Wy|laptop swears at comcast
<SuperNoob> i do have a second but it smaller
<tgm4883> I'd do 10GB for /  (ext3) 1GB swap and the rest xfs for mythtv
<solarbaby> bigger is better.. you'll soon agree
<tgm4883> how big is the second
<solarbaby> it'd set this one up just so you know how to do it.. then when you get your paycheck buy a bigger drive
<SuperNoob> maybe 10 or 20g it is old
<tgm4883> what kind of tuners do you have?
<SuperNoob> umm, i dont
<Wy|laptop> Me?
<SuperNoob> i was waiting to ask yall what you think i should get
<solarbaby> Hauupage 250
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, what's your beef with comcast?
<solarbaby> I have a 350 but you might not want that
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, what do you want to record?
<tgm4883> hd or sd?
<Wy|laptop> *mutter* *mutter* most of the usable channels are encrypted :P
<SuperNoob> yes, would like hd.
<tgm4883> how do you get the signal to the TV?
<tgm4883> what are your system specs?
<SuperNoob> i have an hd cable box
<tgm4883> do you live in the US?
<SuperNoob> scientific atlanta 8300hd
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, well yeah
<Wy|laptop> that, and right now my HDHomeRun isn't picking up any OTA channels
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, are you getting OTA over cable?
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, what channels do you primarily watch?
<Wy|laptop> tgm: yeah, sorta. about half of the OTA digital channels come through
<SuperNoob> abc hd, espn hd, hbo hd,
<SuperNoob> nbc hd, cbs, fox hd
<tgm4883> espn hd you will only be able to get through the cable box, hbo you probably won't be able to get
<solarbaby> I personally am not ready to do HD yet
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, if you don't mind me asking what part of the country do you live in?
<Wy|laptop> OR, USA
<tgm4883> no freakin way
<tgm4883> me too
<Wy|laptop> all I want is fucking discovery in digital :P
<solarbaby> <-- Nevada USA
<Wy|laptop> tgm: PDX?
<tgm4883> salem
<SuperNoob> waco texas usa
<solarbaby> Remember the Alimo!
<Wy|laptop> hrm, another irc guy I know is down there. Plays eve-online as well
<SuperNoob> i discovery hd
<solarbaby> or .. i forget
<solarbaby> Alamo maybe
<SuperNoob> solor: lol
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, you can only get discovery through the cable box afaik
<solarbaby> heh
<Wy|laptop> tgm: yeah
<Wy|laptop> guess it's good old analog for me, then
<solarbaby> Im waiting until its easier to record in HD
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, um you can stream it via firewire
<solarbaby> and then i'll spend some $$ on it
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: found this, and it fixed my problem:  http://lists.atrpms.net/pipermail/atrpms-users/2005-April/002855.html
<MitoTranin> now I just have to do it on my real system, and I'll be a super-happy camper :)
<Wy|laptop> yeah, I know
<solarbaby> as is I compress all my recordings to Xvid cause I can fit way more that way
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, that's great
<MitoTranin> (real system as opposed to this vmware system)
<Wy|laptop> gotta rig up an ir blaster, though
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, fyi there is a gutsy release party on the 20th at free geek
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: are you running Myth in Vmware?
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, do you want to do a little write up on that for us?
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: I am right now for testing, not for production
<Wy|laptop> tgm: *laugh* I'm volunteering there, y'know
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I see..  had me interested for a moment
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: I'm sure it would work... but I'm just not interested in using it that way
<MitoTranin> it seems to work great
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: sounds unstable
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, if you can handle espn in sd and no hbo hd (you're not gonna get it HD anyway) getting a hd card is much more reliable than firewire
<MitoTranin> tgm4883: I've been writing it up as I go the whole time: http://wiki.mitopia.net/Plextor_PX-TV402U
<tgm4883> sweet
<solarbaby> I have the Plextor PX TV402U
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, fyi you will need a bigger harddrive for hd, around 7GB/hr
<solarbaby> I haven't used it with Myth Yet..  but as soon as I put myth on a second computer up it goes
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: oh?  I am just getting it working
<MitoTranin> like it sofar :0
<MitoTranin> what have you used it with/on/etc?
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I used it with GBPVR for a little while..  the quality isn't as good as the Hauppage Cards so I just shelfed it
<tgm4883> Wy|laptop, there is also an oregon local team #ubuntu-oregon
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: its a nice little device though..  I dont know if myth will support its divx encoder, i doubt it
<Wy|laptop> anyone know how long it's going to take the imod pad stuff to get merged into lircd and the imon lcd to get into lcdproc?
<Wy|laptop> tgm: *grin* not really partisan to any distro, really
<Wy|laptop> hell, I'm not really partisan to any platform
<tgm4883> no your best bet is the lirc mailing list
<solarbaby> lirc is killing me
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: actually Myth supported it's divx almost right when it came out
<MitoTranin> records to .nuv files though
<solarbaby> if the myth team can make lirc as easy to use as myth is to install I might be so tempted to write a song about it
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: wow I didn't know that.. Now Im happy
<SuperNoob> ok, i can will get a bigger harddrive. I will get a new computer. Why is it says my scientific atlanta 8300hd cable box only has 250mhz processor and 64 m of ram. I can record 2 hd shows while watching a recorded one? how fast of a comp do i need to do that?
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: what the heck is a .nuv?
<Tari> nupplevideo format
<solarbaby> Im not sure what i'd do with that..  an avi would be fine
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: when setting up your encoder, one of the options it actually says "plextor TV402U etc"
<MitoTranin> something like that at least
<tgm4883> SuperNoob, you need to build a core two duo
<tgm4883> then you'll be fine
<Wy|laptop> supernoob: custom decoder chips.
<SuperNoob> what kind of tuner?
<tgm4883> are you ok with espn in sd?
<SuperNoob> can i get if from fry's or best buy?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you could but not the one you should get
<SuperNoob> where do i get it?
<tgm4883> online you need a hdhomerun
<solarbaby> tgm4883: after doing that automatic scan of channels, I am now left with extra channels in my list ..  I need to disable those some how
<MitoTranin> ok! burning the RC for a clean install on my hardware system.. lets hope this thing works as good as it's supposed to :)
<tgm4883> solarbaby, step 5 of mythTV setup
<solarbaby> tgm4883: checking
<gib> My ADS usb irblaster isn't working.   The proper config file was loaded at startup, I see that the usb driver was loaded, and I also see the lircd deamon running, but it's not working, so I assume lircd doesn't know what port to link to.  The blaster is registered on ttyUSB0.  How do I config  lircd to look there?  Or am I barking up the wrong tree, and it's a differnt issue altogether?
<clarkey> hey everyone quick question mythbackend has stopped starting up automatically on boot is there a way to get it to do so?
<tgm4883> clarkey, is there anything in the backend log?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: what I dont understand is how I get rid of the extra channels, shouldn't it automaticly go with the channels I selected on the schedules direct site?
<tgm4883> solarbaby, no, it only does that if you grab the channels from there not scanning
<tgm4883> what you need to do is manually go through the channels and hit delete
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I originally grabbed the channels from there, and the problem seemed to be that I didn't scan
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I know I jumped the gun to figure out the answer before you were ready ;)
<gib> I think you can just myth-frontend  to the xfce programs started at launch menu.
<gib> add
<tgm4883> solarbaby, you did good sometimes setup just takes a little extra work :)
<solarbaby> tgm4883: Thanks Buddy..  Im pretty happy with myself..  but Im happier with the UbuntuMyth Crew..  man you guys did it all for us
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I dont really understand how to delete the channels.. it looks like I can delete everything or nothing.. in iption 5
<tgm4883> solarbaby, you can, but you don't want to do that
<solarbaby> tgm4883: help
<solarbaby> tgm4883: im confused
<tgm4883> go up to the channels and scroll through to the ones you want to delete on the keyboard (you may have to hit d instead)
<solarbaby> tgm4883: You nailed that one, Thanks!
<tgm4883> no prob bob
<clarkey> solarbaby: im not sure how do I check these logs?
<clarkey> sorry tgm4883: im not sure how do I check these logs?
<tgm4883> clarkey, /var/log/mythbackend
<tgm4883> you can use nano
<clarkey> tgm4883: the file doesnt even exist
<clarkey> is that a problem or does that just mean the backend hasn't experienced any errors yet
<tgm4883> my bad
<tgm4883> clarkey, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend
<clarkey> still no file there
<tgm4883> clarkey, /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> one of these times i will get it right
<clarkey> yay found it
<clarkey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/884/   thats the contents of the file
<clarkey> as you can see theyre all three days old by the looks
<tgm4883> when did it start not starting?
<tgm4883> obviously 3 days ago, but what changed?
<clarkey> I think the problem is that mythbackend is just not set to run at startup, i didnt follow the whole setup properly from the cd at the end of the install when it asks you to configure the backend I ignored it because there were other steps (compiling tv card drivers) that I had to do first so maybe that caused it)
<tgm4883> that shouldn't have caused it
<tgm4883> can you start it from the command line?
<clarkey> well its a new install its probably never started on its own, I have been starting it up in a terminal
<tgm4883> how?
<clarkey> yeh and I dont see any obvious problems
<clarkey> like not being able to acess the record directory or something (Ive had that b4 as a problem with it not starting up) everything to me looks fine)
<tgm4883> sec
<clarkey> ctrl + alt + left to get to a new workstation right click the desktop and select terminal then just punch in mythbackend
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> mythbackend should be started via
<tgm4883> /etc/init.d/mythbackend
<tgm4883> ie
<tgm4883> /etc/init.d/mythbackend start
<clarkey> yea'
<tgm4883> k
<clarkey> is there some file I should add this to to get it to start
<clarkey> ohh u saying thats what I should use in the terminal?
<tgm4883> well thats how it should be started in the terminal
<tgm4883> but that won't make it autostart
<clarkey> isnt there a file that I can stick it in to make it start on start-up
<MitoTranin> you make a symlink in one of the rc.d directories that points to that file
<tgm4883> clarkey, whats the output of
<tgm4883>  ls -l /etc/rc3.d/S20myth*
<MitoTranin> in /etc/rc3.d/ there is a bunch of symlinks that run when the system is booted.. you just make sure that a symlink is in there
<clarkey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2007-10-10 18:25 /etc/rc3.d/S20mythtv-backend -> ../init.d/mythtv-backend
<MitoTranin> they are started in alphabetical order, which is why they all have a number with them, so that they start in the right order
<MitoTranin> (ie: you can't start mythtv-backend before you start mysql, so you make sure that mythtv-backend has a higher number, so it comes later alphabetically
<clarkey> oh ok so its a folder is it?
<tgm4883> hmm
<clarkey> ohh btw the backend is running from the terminal atm if that makes any difference to the output above
<tgm4883> can you post a new pastebin with the new info from backend.log
<clarkey> its exactly the same
<gib> I got it working :)  I had to add /dev/ttyUSB0 to /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<gib> It would be nice if MythBuntu would set that up automatically, or at least give a message that it needs to be added manually.
<clarkey> there is still nothing in the mythbackend.log from within 2 days
<tgm4883> gib, do you want to add a blueprint for that?
<gib> When you install Mytbuntu and choose your ir device from the list, it gives the impression that it is going to be all the way set up.
<gib> What do you mean?
<tgm4883> a blueprint is a feature request
<tgm4883> $blueprint
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "A blueprint is a type of paper-based reproduction usually of a technical drawing documenting an architecture or an engineering design." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueprint
<gib> Ah, OK.  Thanks.
<tgm4883> $launchpad
<mythbot> http://launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<MitoTranin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883> there ya go
<gib> OK.  Thanks.
<MitoTranin> should tell therethinker to add blueprint and bugreport to the tag-list
<tgm4883> MitoTranin, it should be on there
<MitoTranin> I know it *should* be... but it wasn't... therefore, why I said we should tell him to add it :)
<tgm4883> $bugs
<mythbot> http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<tgm4883> $features
<MitoTranin> ah, didn't try bugs
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "Feature (archaeology), any dug, built, or dumped evidence of human activity" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features
<tgm4883> im pretty sure there is ablueprint one too
<MitoTranin> $request
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "a question" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Request
<MitoTranin> $requests
<mythbot> Sorry, I neither I or ubotu knew, but Wikipedia says: "a question" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requests
<gib> Now I only have one problem left, and that's getting the PTV-305 hardware channel to work.  I have a feeling the firmware it's loading is close, but not close enough.
<MitoTranin> clarkey: you're having problems still, right?
<clarkey> ahh not sure
<MitoTranin> your last pastebin showed database problems
<gib> I think there is a way to extact the exact firmware from the windows driver somehow.  I wonder if that would work better than the ivtv firmware it's using?
<MitoTranin> did you try to do something with it manually?
<clarkey> could you step me through this whole thing of adding mythtv to rc3.d
<MitoTranin> gib: what card?
<gib> ADS PTV-305
<MitoTranin> clarkey: it's already there
<MitoTranin> your pastebin showed that it did startup properly
<MitoTranin> but that it encountered an error with the database, then closed
<clarkey> ahh no havent done anything to the database
<MitoTranin> ok, get to the terminal then
<MitoTranin> and then run this command:
<MitoTranin> dpkg --reconfigure mythtv-database
<clarkey> yeh but those are 3 days old and its been rebooted 10 times since then
<gib> Software channel /dev/video one works, but Harware MPEG2 /dev/video1 doesn't.
<MitoTranin> after you do that, run mythbackend in the console and then see if it works
<MitoTranin> ah gib, I remember you now :0
<MitoTranin> :) rather
<clarkey> yea ive already got mythbackend running in a console
<MitoTranin> clarkey: close it
<MitoTranin> run dpkg --reconfigure mythtv-database
<clarkey> ok
<MitoTranin> then re-open it
<gib> :)
<clarkey> ok will do
<clarkey> is it ok if I ssh in
<clarkey> ?
<clarkey> dpkg says --reconfigure is an unknown option
<clarkey> MitoTranin: any ideas
<MitoTranin> sorry, I was on another screen
<gib> hmm, my remote kind of works, but I I'm not sure the keys are all mapped correctly.  I can't figure out how to back up a level.
<MitoTranin> ah, sorry
<MitoTranin> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database I think
<MitoTranin> probably need to add a sudo to the beginning of that
<MitoTranin> and yes, ssh is fine
<clarkey> ok done and so now I start the backend with: /etc/init.d/mythbackend start      ???
<clarkey> or just mythbackend command
<MitoTranin> just use the command
<MitoTranin> so the output comes to your console/terminal
<MitoTranin> then pastebin it
<MitoTranin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<clarkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40600/
<MitoTranin> good
<MitoTranin> looks like it fixed the error that I saw earlier... try using it and see how it works
<clarkey> as in try restarting it?
<MitoTranin> yeah
<MitoTranin> and then try whatever wouldn't work before
<MitoTranin> it should work now
<MitoTranin> last time you were getting a database error
<MitoTranin> that last post you didn't...
<MitoTranin> so it looks like it's fixed
<clarkey> ok give me some time, thnx for your help
<MitoTranin> np, I'll be here :0
<MitoTranin> bah, I can't seem to do :) right these days on the first try!
<solarbaby> I was hoping to somehow tell MythTV I have a drive on my network with lots of tv shows, and then I was hoping to tell Myth to go online and download TV Show descriptions and movie info as well.. How should I go about this?
<MitoTranin> well...
<MitoTranin> are these recordings that have been recorded with MythTV previously, or?
<solarbaby> no
<solarbaby> they all have the scheme that TheTVDB.com uses
<solarbaby> cause my xbox's are setup to grab info like that.. I just need myth to do it too
<MitoTranin> then you'd have to import them as standard videos
<MitoTranin> and I don't know if you'd be able to get the TV info imported or not... that's be a Q for someone smarter in MythTV than I
* tgm4883 sneaks in for a sec
<solarbaby> Ok.. so I go into some menu and do an import, and then can I tell it that I'd like it to search from thetvdb.com?
<solarbaby> WB tgm4883
<tgm4883> solarbaby, mythvideo will grab from imdb.com afaik
<solarbaby> imdb is good for my movies, but its horrid for my tv shows
<tgm4883> you will need to use mythvideo, as if you use the recordings dir you will get no info at all
<tgm4883> agree
<tgm4883> I don't think there is a plugin for that though
<solarbaby> wow..  that is kinda amazing to me
<tgm4883> well not really, downloading tv shows is kinda on the side of illegal
<tgm4883> in the US anyway
<solarbaby> has nothing to do with downloading tv shows.. I compress them right from dvd
<tgm4883> also illegal
<solarbaby> I have wanky satalite here.. I can't download
<solarbaby> its not illegal if you own them
<solarbaby> then its considered a backup
<tgm4883> anyway, you can do a search for unofficial plugins and if you find one that would work, let me know
<solarbaby> my idea is to get all my TV shows onto 233 meg avi files..  so its all accessible with out the clutter of dvd's
<tgm4883> actually (huge gray area since it's never been taken to court) it is still illegal
<solarbaby> weird
<tgm4883> because you have to defeat the encryption in order to back it up
<tgm4883> backing up is ok, but defeating encryption is not
<tgm4883> you can thank the DMCA for that
<solarbaby> I see..
<tgm4883> write your congressman
<solarbaby> thats so uncool
<tgm4883> i agree
<tgm4883> write your congressman
<tgm4883> they make decisions with the best info they have
<solarbaby> If I buy a Statue of Micky Mouse, and I wanna give him lipstick and a tatoo..  it's my choice..  but im defacing a disney character..  Jail Time
<solarbaby> hehe
<tgm4883> unfortunatly, they usually only get info from lobbiests
<solarbaby> yeah
<tgm4883> heh, i hadn't seen that
<solarbaby> I made it up
<tgm4883> ah
<MitoTranin> http://www.eff.org/
<tgm4883> well most people blame congress, but IMHO, congress doesn't usually get both sides of the story
<tgm4883> timer just went off, dinner is done
* tgm4883 sneaks back out
<MitoTranin> interesting
<clarkey> MitoTranin: ok so it didnt work :(
<MitoTranin> my cousin just got woke up in the middle of the night by a pair of cops, *in* his bedroom, shining flashlights in his eyes
<MitoTranin> said that his door was wide open, and was asking if he had heard any screaming
<MitoTranin> then when he said no, they asked for his name, and then left
<MitoTranin> clarkey: can you post the results of this to pastebin?  tail -n 30 /var/log/mythtv/mythtvbackend.log
<clarkey> no such file or directory
<MitoTranin> uh, let me check the name
<MitoTranin> that was from memory
<MitoTranin> tail -n 40 /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<clarkey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40602/
<clarkey> aha I see the problem it cant access the storage directory
<MitoTranin> /storage/tv/nfslockfile.lock: Permission denied Unable to open lockfile! Be sure that '/storage/tv' exists and that both  the directory and that file are writeable by this user.
<MitoTranin> yep
<clarkey> I set it so that everyone can read and write
<MitoTranin> either that, or the lockfile already exists
<MitoTranin> if the lockfile exists, delete it
<MitoTranin> then restart and try again
<clarkey> but why does it start without a hitch when Im logged in then?
<MitoTranin> is that storage location on the network?
<MitoTranin> the fact that there's an nfs lockfile should mean that it's either shared on the network, or that it is mounted via the network
<MitoTranin> if it's on the network, and you're mounting it, then the way that you are mounting it is probably the problem
<clarkey> no its a seperate xfs partition that took me ages to set up because of a stupid bug in ubiquity that doesnt let you create large partitions
<MitoTranin> ubiquity?
<MitoTranin> this isn't mythbuntu?
<clarkey> ist that the installer?
<MitoTranin> dunno
<MitoTranin> ok, so, anyways
<MitoTranin> it's a local drive then
<clarkey> I think thats the name of the ubuntu installer
<clarkey> yea its local
<MitoTranin> when it runs on boot, it's running as root
<MitoTranin> not your normal user
<MitoTranin> when you run it manually, how are you running it?  as root, or your user?
<clarkey> normal user
<clarkey> should I try it running as sudo?
<MitoTranin> first thing I would try is to delete the lockfile and then restart
<MitoTranin> see what happens then
<MitoTranin> if it still doesn't work, then run sudo su to get to a standard root console
<MitoTranin> and then run it manually
<clarkey> yea there is a lockfile there
<MitoTranin> delete it
<MitoTranin> then restart
<MitoTranin> brb
<clarkey> ok
<clarkey> same here brb swaping computers
<MythbuntuGuest60> hello
<MitoTranin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MythbuntuGuest68> hi.. sorry im using the flash client, so i cant figure how to change my nic.  im stevetv.. recently joined the mythbuntu forum.  i dont like the mapping of my streamzap remote.  where are the config files located to remap it?
<MitoTranin> just say /nick MyNameHere
<stevetv> :) .. danke.
<MitoTranin> my pleasure :)
<MitoTranin> as for your other question... tgm4883, tgm4883_laptop, do you know?
<stevetv> i presume lirc.conf and lircrc
<stevetv> but i was wondering if there was anything else im missing
<MitoTranin> I would think so
<superm1> stevetv, ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<stevetv> uhu.. there are two lircrc files?
<MitoTranin> superm1: wasn't there a dynamic mappings button I heard someone talking about?
<superm1> stevetv, the mapping is dynamically generated, so if you come up with a better mapping that you'd like to see us target instead, filing a bug on launchpad is the way to go
<superm1> attaching the lircrc mapping you liked
<superm1> stevetv, yeah ~/.lircrc for all !mythtv, and ~/.mythtv/lircrc for mythtv
<superm1> MitoTranin, yeah they are all dynamically mapped
<superm1> which makes it hard to have a "one size fits all" scenario
<stevetv> forgive me, im unsure of what dynamic mapping means
<superm1> stevetv, well foxbuntu and I wrote an app during this cycle called mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<superm1> it goes through and takes all the buttons listed in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> and attempts to assign them to logical commands supported by various apps
<stevetv> oh right.  that was done to prevent the need for you to provide info for each of the remotes correcet?
<superm1> right
<superm1> which unfortunately i mean you can't have a perfect mapping for all remotes, but as long as a majority of them work with a majority of the buttons, you can at least get people up and running initially
<superm1> and then the non-ideal mappings people find can be submitted into bug reports
<superm1> and better adapted
<stevetv> well theres a time saver.  yes ive somewhere got my lircrc from my previous install.  i'll simply copy that over to the two locations you mentioned.  my previous lirc.conf is the same as the one created by mythbuntu
<superm1> stevetv, okay cool.  please do file a bug against mythbuntu-lirc-generator attaching your old lircrc configs
<superm1> we can try to better target the way you had it for the next cycle
<superm1> stevetv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<stevetv> of course.
<superm1> stevetv, and thanks for helping keeping up with responding to posts on the forums, most appreciated to see users helping other users :)
<MitoTranin> superm1: I have my plextor working with video now
<MitoTranin> very well even
<superm1> MitoTranin, awesome!
<superm1> MitoTranin, what'd you end up doing?
<MitoTranin> now my only problem is that I don't know if sound is working or not
<MitoTranin> I still have to update my wiki, with the solution, but the basic was that I had to install the driver with the pre-patched driver for the 2.6.22 kernel
<MitoTranin> without manually telling it to use udev
<superm1> MitoTranin, as well as that usbfs workaround
<MitoTranin> then I had to enable the proc/bus thing
<MitoTranin> yep
<superm1> well overall not too difficult an experience then eh?
<MitoTranin> and that there got it to where I was able to get this: http://mitopia.net/files/1009_20071013043500.nuv.png
<MitoTranin> to fix that, I had to go into the recording profiles and set it to 640x480
<MitoTranin> and now video works good
<MitoTranin> my only problem is that I'm not getting any sound
<superm1> eh sound is overrated anyway
<MitoTranin> but I don't know if that's due to my windows codec not working properly (because I'm watching it via my windows machine)
<superm1> there's some people on the forums complaining about their sound for ivtv stopping working too
<superm1> :)
<MitoTranin> or if there is actually no sound
<superm1> MitoTranin, oh actually
<superm1> MitoTranin, when i used to stream to a windows box i ran into the same thing
<superm1> because i didn't have an mpeg2 audio decoder
<superm1> MitoTranin, play it with VLC on windows
<MitoTranin> yeah, well, this is mpeg4
<superm1> or even better "Mythtv player"
<localgod13> anyone run a nvidai geforce mx 400
<MitoTranin> I just installed 3ivx for the codec
<MitoTranin> and dsmyth for the player etc
<MitoTranin> but no sound
<superm1> MitoTranin, well the nice thing about vlc, all codecs are integrated with the setup
<superm1> MitoTranin, so there isn't a chance that you need to fuss trying to find other ones
<superm1> for audio and such
<MitoTranin> hadn't heard of mythtv player before
<superm1> localgod13, well similar cards, but not the mx400 specfically
<MitoTranin> previously I used tapeworm
<superm1> MitoTranin, its a very cool app
<superm1> MitoTranin, my roomate who dual boots uses it when in windows
<superm1> someone on the forums pointed me at it
<localgod13> i cant seem to get the video out running with that card
<MitoTranin> yeah... I have feisty installed too, but I still find myself mainly in windows because my onboard sound is screwed up, so I use a pair of usb headphones
<superm1> MitoTranin, http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<superm1> MitoTranin, usb headphones should work fine in feisty still
<superm1> i use a usb headset a lot on my feisty and gutsy boxes
<MitoTranin> BUT, I just got a new pair of usb headphones ordered, which work in both windows and linux (the set I have now has zero linux support) so I should soon have sound in linux
<superm1> mainly for skype though
<MitoTranin> which means I should be able to use the linux-side of my dual boot a LOT more
<superm1> MitoTranin, that's surprising to see a headset without usb support in linux
<superm1> localgod13, what sort of issues are you having?
<MitoTranin> Plantronics DSP-500
<MitoTranin> awesome headset
<superm1> localgod13, and what have you done so far
<MitoTranin> very very terrible linux support
<superm1> MitoTranin, i have a plantronics 500 myself too
<MitoTranin> the only good way to get it to work in linux is to install skype
<superm1> and use it daily
<MitoTranin> I can get it to work partially, but it doesn't work well
<superm1> er its a "Plantronics .Audio 500"
<superm1> i'm not sure if its the same
<MitoTranin> yeah, different beast
<superm1> MitoTranin, how so?
<superm1> o
<localgod13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141890
<superm1> what is diff with the dsp-500 and the .Audio 500?
<localgod13> when i did that xserver went bye bye
<localgod13> i just copy and pasted what he reccomended
<localgod13> now i am going to try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480991
<MitoTranin> this is mine: http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/cat640035/cat1430032/prod440044
<MitoTranin> the .audio series is the new series
<localgod13> Ideas/
<localgod13> ?
<superm1> localgod13, actually this can all be handled via nvidia-settings
<superm1> which is available once you have the nvidia proprietary driver installed
<superm1> no use going through all this extra hassle hand editing files
<localgod13> please tell me how
<superm1> localgod13, open up mythbuntu-control-centre
<localgod13> please
<superm1> and click on the proprietary drivers tab
<superm1> there is a button right there for it
<MitoTranin> superm1: I forgot to mention that there might be a bug with that
<superm1> MitoTranin, ?
<superm1> you do realize that we are in a hard freeze now, right?
<superm1> :S
<MitoTranin> when I was still having troubles installing the beta, the first time I got it installed was without the proprietary drivers
<MitoTranin> I installed it post-install via the mcc, but it didn't work right
<superm1> which didn't?
<MitoTranin> the install
<localgod13> i actaully have just ubuntu running right now
<MitoTranin> after it installed it, it wanted to restart, so it did
<superm1> MitoTranin, via restricted-manager?
<localgod13> the next step was going to be installing myth
<MitoTranin> I installed it via the mcc
<superm1> localgod13, gutsy or feisty?
<superm1> MitoTranin, well so that calls restricted manager
<superm1> MitoTranin, so if there are issues, they are with restricted manager not mcc
<localgod13> fiesty
<MitoTranin> yeah, well, still...
<MitoTranin> the system never booted into the gui again
<superm1> localgod13, i'd really recommend that you go for a regular mythbuntu install
<superm1> localgod13, which is gutsy based
<superm1> the whole point is that it saves you all this hassle
<MitoTranin> and since it was a fresh install, I spent a whole 10 minutes troubleshooting, and installed from scratch again, this time with the drivers installed during the install
<MitoTranin> and it worked great
<localgod13> damn i have already install fiesty x2
<superm1> localgod13, we released the release candidate two days ago, and final release it planned for within the next 1-2 weeks
<localgod13> ok fine
<superm1> localgod13, trust me, its worth the amount of time you will be saving by how much is automated for you :)
<MitoTranin> very very much worth it
<superm1> MitoTranin, well also mind you BulletProofX is now active as of the RC
<superm1> MitoTranin, so if things fail with a driver, BulletProofX kicks in
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> ok
<localgod13> http://www.mythbuntu.org/?
<localgod13> that one?
<MitoTranin> yep
<localgod13> ok i already got it
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> u sure this is going to work with the old nvidia card?
<superm1> localgod13, there are three varieties of drivers available during install
<superm1> nvidia_legacyn
<superm1> nvidia
<superm1> nvidia_new
<superm1> along with a list of which cards are supported for each.
<superm1> you're probably within either nvidia_legacy or nvidia, you'll see during install
<localgod13> im bettin legacy
<MitoTranin> what card is it?
<MitoTranin> if it's a geforce 2 - geforce 4, it'd be normal
<MitoTranin> older than that is legacy
<MitoTranin> newer is new
<localgod13> geforce mx 400
<MitoTranin> superm1: where is the alsa config stuff in mythbuntu?
<MitoTranin> I need to make sure which output port my soundcard is set to use
<superm1> localgod13, like i said, you'll see during install which card to select
<MitoTranin> it has an spdif out and standard out
<MitoTranin> localgod13: for that you would probably want legacy
<superm1> MitoTranin, there is an applet that you can add to your xfce panel, or alsamixer
<superm1> command line
<MitoTranin> what's the applet called, because I looked and didn't see it
<MitoTranin> is there a reason it's not a default option under the settings menu?
<superm1> MitoTranin, i was wondering that myself.
<superm1> right click the panel
<MitoTranin> yeah
<superm1> and there is a sound mixer option
<superm1> to add
<MitoTranin> add to panel
<MitoTranin> I didn't see it, I'll look again though
<MitoTranin> volume control is the only sound-related entry
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that's it
<superm1> add that
<superm1> and then you can right click it from your panel
<superm1> and you get a full out mixer
<MitoTranin> ah, k
<MitoTranin> sounds a lot more simplistic
<MitoTranin> I'll try it
<MitoTranin> hmm
<MitoTranin> still not quite what I was expecting, but I'll try it anyways...
<MitoTranin> tomorrow though
<MitoTranin> (I just wanted to make sure that the system was set to use the spdif as the sound output, and not the analog sound jacks)
<MitoTranin> I have to physically move the machine to connect it though
<stevetv> localgod, ive used the tv out with that card.  sorry im a long way behind the conversation so it may not be relevent.
<MitoTranin> so... bed for now, and that tomorrow!
<MitoTranin> night all
<localgod13> no it is
<localgod13> very
<localgod13> care to tell me how
<localgod13> stevetv: care to tell me how
<stevetv> as suggested, use the legacy drivers? im sorry ive got no idea whats been suggested so ill tell you everything i know
<localgod13> anything else?
<stevetv> yes, :) .. sorry. im smoking. hard to type too.  the legacy drivers will just work with that card.  from then youre only issue is configuring xorg.conf to do the tv out
<stevetv> youre using svideo correct?
<localgod13> sure
<superm1> localgod13, during mythbuntu installation, tv out is one of the questions that is asked
<superm1> and it's configured for you so you wouldnt need to touch the file by hand, or via nvidia-settings even
<localgod13> cool
<stevetv> ok.. yes superm1 is right.. with a fresh install, you would just need to select the legacy driver and select tv out.  (sorry i didnt read everything... are you doing something different from the standard mythbuntu install)?
<localgod13> what are the system reqs for mythbuntu
<superm1> $specs
<mythbot> Looking for recommended hardware specs?  Look no further than here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<localgod13> ubuntu with myth
<localgod13> love the bot
<stevetv> localgod.. specifics? ive run very low powered systems fine
<localgod13> p4 256 ram
<localgod13> geforce m400
<stevetv> p4 no problem.  ive run a slot 1 p3 550mhz .. you'd appreciate more ram tho
<superm1> yeah specs are very generalized, you can get away with quite a bit
<stevetv> superm1 - locate lircrc is giving me four files.. not two. they are :/home/mythtv/.lircrc; /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc; /home/steve/.lircrc; /home/steve/.mythtv/lircrc
<superm1> stevetv, don't worry about the ones in /home/mythtv
<superm1> you run things as the user 'steve'
<superm1> those are just put there in case you ever wanted to switch over to running it as the 'mythtv' user
<stevetv> :-) ... i knew that.
<solarbaby> I really can't believe nobody has created a script that serached meta info from TheTVDB.com..  the lack of this script just seems wrong
<solarbaby> it should be prety simple since TheTVDB.com doesn't depend on scraping..  they deal out their info just like zapt2it used too.. in database format I believe
<solarbaby> I wish I could just take my script off the xbox and apply it to Myth
<stevetv> solarbaby.. there's on on gossamer
<solarbaby> how do I check that out?
<stevetv> wait.. letme find the link
<solarbaby> stevetv: Thanks
<stevetv> oh wait.. this is for the imdb.  it assigns metadata to all your video files in one batch rather than you needing to do it one by one.
<solarbaby> I see
<solarbaby> yeah..  I was just about to put a proper mythtv frontend on my xbox, but actually I think the xbox frontend is better still
<solarbaby> since I have a little python script on the xbox that allows me to schedule recordings I'll be sticking with that, until a script like this can be made available
<stevetv> so sorry.. it's not quie what you want.  what specifically are you looking for? (im just interested)
<solarbaby> I'm glad to tell you
<stevetv> oh .. i figured it out.  a scapper for guide data right?
<solarbaby> I have lots of tv shows from my DVD archive..  they are all properly named like "Star Trek The Next Generation 1x01 Pilot.avi
<solarbaby> where talking nearly 20 TV shows.. all done up proper like that
<stevetv> oh .. so i was wrong.  it's very much like the imdb.. but for tv shows?
<solarbaby> well TheTVDB.com doesn't require a scraper.. they give their data out freely through ethical means, no scrapping necessary..  and thats where my xbox gets its TV show info, it also searched IMDB for movies
<solarbaby> Yup you got it
<solarbaby> so my problem is I have it so good right now, the frontend to myth even as fantastic as it is, is still a tiny step downwards, but in a major way at the same time
<solarbaby> as I've been searching google I've been reading other peoples frustration
<solarbaby> I know it's just a matter of time..  the scripts are easy enough to copy for someone who knows how
<stevetv> well.. if you have the skills, maybe you could modify this http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/291785
<solarbaby> I have no interest in gossamer  TheTVDB.com is awesome
<localgod13> was i suppose to run the mythdatabase upon install?
<solarbaby> you can run the mythdatabase anytime.. as soon as your done with mythtvbackend it asks you if you want to run it
<localgod13> should i?
<solarbaby> only if you signed up with schedules direct or whatever your using to get your data
<localgod13> i mean i did i am just curios
<localgod13> i didnt
<solarbaby> you should run it
<solarbaby> its fun
<localgod13> lol
<localgod13> i dont plan on using it as a dvr i just want to use it like a vcr
<localgod13> no record only playback
<solarbaby> then you dont need the database info
<localgod13> damn
<localgod13> well i got it anyway
<solarbaby> database gives you tv guide info
<solarbaby> you can't really run myth with out a database
<localgod13> is that gonna be a problem?
<solarbaby> but you dont have to download info from schedules direct if your not going to use it
<solarbaby> I dont think its a problem
<solarbaby> I think it should work just fine so long as mysql is setup and working
<localgod13> no pic on tv
<localgod13> help
<localgod13> fug
<stevetv> lcoalgod.. can you ssh into your box?
<localgod13> no
<localgod13> i mean maybe but i dont know how
<localgod13> but i cant get to the mythbuntu controll center
<stevetv> samba is enabled by default if you completed the install?
<localgod13> i dont know
<stevetv> .. sorry.. did you complete the install?
<localgod13> yes
<localgod13> but i am not running windows do i still need samba?
<localgod13> i think it froze
<localgod13> I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<localgod13> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<stevetv> it what?
<localgod13> \only took me all day
<stevetv> lol.. only one?
<localgod13> we have tv out
<stevetv> excellent!
<localgod13> i just had to turn it on
<stevetv> the tv?
<localgod13> i like that editor for the config file
<localgod13> no in the config file
<localgod13> LOL
<localgod13> that would have been dumb
<localgod13> um...........
<localgod13> i think it got stuck\
<localgod13> Pre-scaling theme images 9%
<stevetv> it takes awhile
<localgod13> hasnt moved in a min
<stevetv> with 256mb ram probably a long while.. it'll get there
<stevetv> grab a coffee
<localgod13> its 4am here not more coffee
<stevetv> lol.. tea then
<localgod13> i am running on cigarettes and a meatball sub as it is
<localgod13> why did i think this was going to be quick and ro smooth
<localgod13> still at 9%
<stevetv> hmm... numlock key working?
<localgod13> nope
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> ideas?
<localgod13> ctrl+atl+bkspce?
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> u still with me?
<stevetv>  just reboot man.. cant hurt
<stevetv> 0.20.2 is suposed to be better on ram.. but id guess ubuntu uses lots.
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> i got some extra sticks laying around
<stevetv> 265mb might not cut it.  i had a very unstable box with 265mb..
<stevetv> stickem in
<localgod13> not all the same though
<localgod13> dont wanna let the blue smoke out of the moutherboard
<stevetv> try em. imho you want need to reinstall..
<localgod13> reinstall?
<solarbaby> it doesn't appear that I could put a \\location\directory entry in MythVideo..  should there be a way to access network drives?
<localgod13> thats gonna take an hour
<localgod13> fug
<stevetv> nono.. dont reinstall.. just stick the ram in.
<stevetv> if it works.. just modify the partitions to get an appropriate swap
<stevetv> oh wait... mythbuntu doesnt have a swap partition i dont think..
<stevetv> so just stick it in
<localgod13> lol
<stevetv> im used to other disto's ... very new at ubuntu :P
<localgod13> you sure i am pretty sure they are different series
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> but isnt mythdora heavy on the system?
<stevetv> no idea.. ive realyl only used knoppmyth
<localgod13> fud
<localgod13> so the million dollar question why switch to buntu?
<localgod13> ok anothe 256 just went in
<localgod13> prescalling seems to be stuck at 23% now
<localgod13> fug
<localgod13> im gonna run a mem test
<localgod13> u with me?
<solarbaby> can I create a symlink that works with samba?
<solarbaby> Ok I messed up and in the Videos section my movies are listed twice each
<solarbaby> is there a simple way to clear that database?
<solarbaby> forget my question
<tafkaz> hi there. thank you for letting me now, that the internal player is also good for avi... worx perfectly now.
<DiggThis> superm1: if you are here say yes.
<tafkaz> can i use this "Internal" player also as a command in an xterm ?
<tafkaz> cause i would like to use it in Myth-Apple-trailers too
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello?
<laga> hello?
<MythbuntuGuest24> hello
<laga> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<superNoob> I am just downloaded the current version. the one with RC at the right?
<laga> the RC is the current version, yes
<superNoob> ok
<superNoob> i am trying again
<laga> was there a problem?
<superNoob> hey do you think that it is possible to hack my sanso rhapsody e250r?
<superNoob> no problem
<superNoob> now with out a subcription it locks me out of my mp3 player
<laga> no clue, and that question is a little bit off-topic in here ;)
<superNoob> i know but i am waiting on my new install
<superNoob> i have been trying to install for about 2 weeks. I only can get the weather working
<superNoob> last night someone said to reinstall the newest version
<superNoob> so i am starting over again
<laga> $bug
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<laga> hum. weird bot.
<laga> superNoob: good luck. you can also post in the forums if something goes wrong, btw
<superNoob> well i am new. so i do not know if something goes wrong or it is me
<superNoob> that is why i just hang out here and ask questions
<superNoob> i have only been messing with linux for about 2 weeks
<laga> :)
<laga> hope you'll like mythbuntu
<superNoob> ok it says launch mythtv setup.. it says i need to complete 4 sections but then it said fill mythdatabase. was that it?
<superNoob> i am at configure guide data/backend
<laga> where are you located/what type of hardware do you have?
<superNoob> texas
<superNoob> where are you?
<laga> germany
<superNoob> step 15 of 15. should i just click finish?
<laga> so you're in the US. i suggest you sign up with schedules direct, at least for their 7 day trial...
<superNoob> i click launch mythtv setup.
<laga> superNoob: yes
<laga> you can run mythtv-setup later if you want to
<superNoob> ok. i thought it said i needed to do 4 steps
<laga> four steps in mythtv-setup.
<superNoob> yes
<laga> yes, you need to run mythtv-setup in order to watch TV
<superNoob> ok
<superNoob> i ran it. i hope it worked.
<laga> you need to complete all four steps
<laga> i think you need to read some documentation... let's see
<laga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend_Frontend#head-c1d59df49644c5c6e19daf5e094821a3a0176fcf
<laga> superNoob: ^^ read this. it should answer your questions.
<sebrock> laga you seem to know your way around :D
<sebrock> Got a quick question, thats not really mythrelated
<sebrock> when I try to watch /dev/video* with VLC, VLC seems to play it to fast
<sebrock> just slowing down makes it way slower
<laga> no clue, i dont use VLC
<sebrock> so I guess the framerate is not correct or something
<sebrock> oh
<sebrock> ok worth a try :D
<tgm4883> $hello
<tgm4883> eh, no mythbot
<superm1> therethinker, ^
<therethinker> It just keeps crashing randomly...
<tgm4883> error message?
<therethinker> Nopes
<tgm4883> katie-, did you get that installed yesterday or was it still giving you problems?
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<laga> some dns admin at MIT must like CAPS
<therethinker> CAPS? WHY!? WHY MIGHT HE OR I LIKE CAPS?
<tazgodx_> so i just noticed that my OSD text is like overlapping, any ideas how to fix?
<tazgodx_> not overlapping by a lot, but still overlapping. making it hard to read
<laga> tazgodx_: known problem...
<tazgodx_> oh, ok
<laga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/135216
<laga> ^^ tazgodx_
<laga> there's a workaround or two
<tazgodx_> i don't see a workaround in that post
<therethinker> $help
<mythbot> Hi, I'm mythbot! You can pick my brain by using $. (See also: $source, $cmdhelp)
<therethinker> $source
<mythbot> My original source is: http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<laga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/136533
<laga> tazgodx_: i meant this ^^sorry
<therethinker> tgm4883^^
<tazgodx_> laga: does it matter the fact that im actually not using a HDMI cable? im useing S-video out converted to RCA
<therethinker> $pastebin
<mythbot> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste!)
<laga> tazgodx_: maybe you just want to read that bug report including the comments before asking further questions
<superNoob> hello
<superNoob> ?
<tgm4883> hello
<superNoob> ok, i got it mythbuntu to work
<superNoob> i can play a dvd. now can i rip it. and now have to worry about the dvd in the drive?
<superNoob> now* not
<tgm4883> I believe so, have you tried?
<superNoob> how you start it?
<tgm4883> how are you trying to?
<superNoob> do i check the select box
<superNoob> through import dvd
<superNoob> quality iso
<superNoob> no sure how to start the ripping
<therethinker> $hello
<superNoob> oh dang. i am dumb
<therethinker> $hello
<superNoob> the 0 and the 9 at the bottom
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<superNoob> how long does a 2hr movie take?
<tgm4883_laptop> depends on your hardware
<superNoob> how big are the movies?
<tgm4883_laptop> I would say about 50% of the length of the movie
<tgm4883_laptop> could be less
<tazgodx_> ~4GB
<superNoob> 4g
<superNoob> dang
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx_, no there smaller than that
<tazgodx_> i said "~"
<tazgodx_> around
<tgm4883_laptop> cause it's only ripping the main movie
<superNoob> i only have a 60g hard drive..
<tgm4883_laptop> not any extras
<tazgodx_> i know
<tazgodx_> but if you have a movie that has an extras disk seperate, they try to get a 4GB movie
<tazgodx_> i would say its around 3, if you do a perfect rip. you can encode it to make it smaller tho
<tgm4883_laptop> true
<tgm4883_laptop> althougth the movie could also be much larger
<tgm4883_laptop> id say 3 - 7GB
<therethinker> can someone kick mythbot?
<therethinker> $hello
<therethinker> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> well that wasn't a kick
<superNoob> all i did was select the default how would i be able to see the size
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't know if you can see that in there
<tazgodx_> go to your video setting, and it will tell you size
<therethinker> Oh, wow... how convenient :P
<tgm4883_laptop> I rip my movies via my desktop
<therethinker> There, now he won't die so much
<tazgodx_> yeah, i usually rip on my desktop and transfer it over
<superNoob> is that harder?
<superNoob> how you do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> i think it's easier
<tgm4883_laptop> i use k9copy
<tgm4883_laptop> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<rob-e> hey if i wanted to have a box with mythtv and use t as a small web server, what would you recommend doing?
<MythbuntuGuest40> does anyone know how to force mythbuntu to use a specific sound mixer? for some reason i think its defaulting to a tv cards mixer instead of my sound card so i do not get any audio?
<tazgodx_> web server? what are you hoping to host?
<rob-e> some files for friends or whatever, nothing major
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, you can set that up in settings > general settings
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, /var/www
<tazgodx_> in the setup there is an audio option
<tazgodx_> rob-e: mythbuntu installed mythweb, which installs apache, so a server is basically set up for you
<rob-e> sweet
<tazgodx_> as tgm4883_laptop says, put your HTML files in /var/www
<rob-e> and then just give them my ip huh?
<MythbuntuGuest40> i think its more of an ubuntu issue.  i can get it to work in a standard ubuntu install by using the appropriate control panel applet but this is not present when using mythbuntu?
<tazgodx_> yeah, or get a dynamic ip
<rob-e> awesome
<rob-e> i thought it would be hard
<tazgodx_> you can go to like no-ip.com and sign up for a free dynamic ip like rob-e.no-ip.net
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, you can tell mythtv which sound card to use
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, you can also run alsamixer from the command line
<rob-e> ok
<rob-e> youre a true mythbuster
<tazgodx_> there is also a program on no-ip.com so it continually updates your ip for your dynamic link.
<MythbuntuGuest40> cheers.  it appears each time i restart sometimes the audio works and other times it doesn't is this linux detecting things in different orders?
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, you may need to do some setup on your router too
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, what does uname -a output?
<superNoob> ok i think it ripped.. how i watch it?
<rob-e> o, yes, open up some ports huh
<tgm4883_laptop> superNoob, did you rip it in the frontend?
<rob-e> comeon no upnp?
<superNoob> i think so
<tazgodx_> port 80 is normal port for webhosting to forward to your PC
<superNoob> import dvd
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, some routers don't like static ip addresses and upnp
<MythbuntuGuest40>  2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Oct 10 06:00:47 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<rob-e> dont most isps block that so i have to foreward it to another?
<tazgodx_> superNoob: go to main menu and go to media library/videos
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, no
<tgm4883_laptop> you would have to listen on another
<tgm4883_laptop> and forward to port 80
<rob-e> o, i thought i read something like that
<superNoob> it says no files found
<tgm4883_laptop> some isps do block
<tazgodx_> yeah, tell people to connect to yo.ur.i.p:8080
<tgm4883_laptop> superNoob, where are you looking
<superNoob> the dvd i just ripped
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, try port 80 first
<rob-e> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> superNoob, well your wont be able to use your eyes to look at the dvd, thats what dvd lasers are for.  Where are you looking in the frontend to try to play the already ripped dvd
<tazgodx_> superNoob: go to utilities setup/video manager, and see if it lists your rip there
<superNoob> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> it lists it there?
<tgm4883_laptop> then go to myth video and see if it is there now
<tazgodx_> ok, then it should show up in media library/watch videos
<superNoob> yes. i does
<superNoob> it says .iso? is that correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tazgodx_> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, I use to have that issue too.  Have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade
<superNoob> i can even edit the info
<superNoob> i do not see it in media library
<tgm4883_laptop> superNoob, does it play
<superNoob> hmmm
<MythbuntuGuest40> tgm4883, will give it a try - if i use alsamixer the 1st,2nd device is my tv cards the 3rd device is my actual sound card.  can i use alsamixer to change my default?
<tazgodx_> hit the menu button on the watch videos menu
<tazgodx_> look at your filters
<superNoob> yes it did...........YOU GUYS ARE the GREATEST.. i know my problems sound small to you guys.. .but man yall are great
<tazgodx_> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest40, im not sure, although you should be able to tell mythtv which card to use
<tazgodx_> rob-e: just be carefull with your webserver, if someone goes to http://yourip/mythweb they can alter your video recordings.
<MythbuntuGuest40> okay thanks. dist-upgrade finds no packages
<rob-e> really?
<tgm4883_laptop> rob-e, yes, you should add a password for mythweb
<rob-e> ok
<tazgodx_> yeah, add a password for the mythweb dir.
<superNoob> when i went to video manager..it updated  then when i want back it was there. I am watching my dvd
<superNoob> now i got to go watch cowboy game
<superNoob> see yall
<rob-e> pfft cowboys...
<tazgodx_> you can add a password for mythweb through the MCC
<tazgodx_> bears game is where its at!
<rob-e> mcc?
<tazgodx_> $mcc
<mythbot> Mythbuntu Control Centre - a admin panel for MythTV - Created and maintained by the mythbuntu team. http://www.mythbuntu.org/about
<rob-e> okay
<rob-e> go packers
<rob-e> haha
<tazgodx_> omg!!!!
<tazgodx_> im helping a packers fan?!?!
* tazgodx_ shudders
<therethinker> AHHH
<rob-e> haha, yes
<therethinker> $whack rob-e
<mythbot> /me whacks rob-e
<tazgodx_> $poke rob-e
<therethinker> That's for liking the packers
<mythbot> /me stabs rob-e violently with a rusty spoon
<rob-e> haha
<therethinker> $hug rob-e, he's a packer's fan!
<mythbot> If I had emotions, I'd laugh! No one would ever hug rob-e,!
<rob-e> i like like 5 mins from the stadium
<therethinker> I'm like 5 minutes from the Patriots stadium
<tgm4883_laptop> I like like the 49ers
<tazgodx_> i like like the Bears
<rob-e> well we all know the bears just suck
<tazgodx_> i like like 35 mins from soldiers field
<tazgodx_> haha, we will see at the end of the year whos doing better :)
<rob-e> ya
<tazgodx_> i did enjoy watching the bears break that undefeated packers record! :)
<rob-e> whats the deal with mythbuntu and gutsy?
<tazgodx_> what do you mean?
<rob-e> are they updating in 4 days also?
<tazgodx_> well they went into RC the same day
<tazgodx_> didn't they? tgm4883_laptop?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<rob-e> ooh
<rob-e> or ohh
<rob-e> nanananana... mythbusters
<MitoTranin> quick question for you tgm4883_laptop:  what remote drivers/setup etc should I choose for this:  http://irblaster.info/receiver.html
<rob-e> so my plan is to use a wiimote as the mouse, i think itll be sweet
<therethinker> That'd be cool
<therethinker> Make sure you enable the pointer... its hidden by default
<rob-e> and somewhere in there a giant projector too
<rob-e> *squints at tv*
<tazgodx_> one of these days im gonna plug in my other 2 tuners, and set up my cable box, and plug in my internet
<tazgodx_> its all on my list of things to do
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, good question
<MitoTranin> tgm4883_laptop: yeah... that's what I said :0
<MitoTranin> :)
<rob-e> well thanks for all the help, ill c ya
<tazgodx_> so can anyone explain why you have to go to the video manager first before it shows new videos on the mythvideo menu?
<tgm4883_laptop> uh, thats the way it is setup :)
<tazgodx_> haha
<tazgodx_> why don't they just like call the video manager to search for all videos before you open up the mythvideo menu?
<tgm4883_laptop> why don't you just tell video browser to browse files by default :)
<tazgodx_> oh i can do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tazgodx_> well, i iddn't know that, ill check that out soon
<tgm4883_laptop> setup > setup > media settings > video settings > general settings
<tgm4883_laptop> screen 2
<tgm4883_laptop> option 2, 3, and 4
<tgm4883_laptop> also, who was asking me about tv shows and scanning for info?
<tazgodx_> sweet, thanks
<MitoTranin> from the files?
<MitoTranin> I think that was SuperNoob
<MitoTranin> nope, checked the backlog, it was solarbaby
<therethinker> Is the ADSTech Mini Dual TV supported by Mythtv?
<MitoTranin> ugh... ok... so someone help me out with this
<MitoTranin> my video didn't look the greatest on my monitor, so I switched it from Qt to OpenGL
<MitoTranin> now the menu items don't show up, it's just the background
<MitoTranin> so by memory I go through the menu's to the same location, and change it back to Qt
<MitoTranin> it reloads, but it's still the same problem
<MitoTranin> I restarted the system to give it a fresh start, and it's the same problem...
<MitoTranin> I go back in to the same settings, and it's back to opengl
<MitoTranin> anyone have any idea why 1) it's like this, and 2) why I can't change it back?
<tazgodx_> anyone know if the mplayer plugin for firefox has hotkeys for fullscreen and play and pause?
<superm1> totem's ff plugin does (and it works out very nice actually now in gutsy)
<tazgodx_> totem's you say huh? ill try that i guess
<MitoTranin> superm1: can you confirm a bug for me, so I can know that it's not just my system having problems before I make a bug report?
<superm1> what's that?
<MitoTranin> I switched from Qt to OpenGL today
<superm1> MitoTranin, does your card support it?
<superm1> didy ou install proprietary driver?
<MitoTranin> when I did, all the menus are gone, and just the background shows
<MitoTranin> I did install the proprietary driver
<MitoTranin> and it's a geforce 4mx
<MitoTranin> so it should support OpenGL
<superm1> sounds like the driver isn't working then right now.
<superm1> close out myth
<superm1> and pull open a terminal
<superm1> and type mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<superm1> to start it with Qt once
<superm1> go through and save it as Qt again
<superm1> and then sort out your driver issues to find out why 3d isn't on
<MitoTranin> well, that's the actual bug part
<MitoTranin> I got back to the menus via memory
<MitoTranin> got back to the screen where I can choose Qt or opengl
<MitoTranin> I changed it back, but it's still using opengl
<MitoTranin> so I restarted the computer
<MitoTranin> and the menus are still gone... I went back to the same screen, and it still says opengl in there
<superm1> you must not have saved the setting
<superm1> start it how i said
<superm1> and make it all the way through those menus
<superm1> you can't hit escape while in the appearance section
<superm1> you have to hit enter through them all
<MitoTranin> I hit enter all the way through
<MitoTranin> doing it again though just for fun :)
<MitoTranin> weird... that time it worked
<MitoTranin> oh well
<MitoTranin> another quick Q, this one I could probably google but just haven't yet
<MitoTranin> when I rebooted, hotplug didn't pickup my tuner right away, I had to disconnect it, reconnect it, then load the firmware manually
<MitoTranin> any idea how to make sure that hotplug finds it and loads the firmware properly?
<superm1> i'm not sure how its handled by hotplug
<Dawson64> superm1 I've got the menu up on my tv now but i'm getting "unable to initialize video yet"  any ideas
<MitoTranin> Dawson64: he just said in another channel that he'd be out for a bit just 3 minutes before you messaged..
<Dawson64> thanks
<MitoTranin> np
<localgod11> i got a problem- i get mythbuntu installed but it hangs at around 16% when i try to load the frontend
<localgod11> running 384 ram
<localgod11> p4
<localgod11> o yah its sodimm ram btw
<localgod11> fug
<solarbaby> oops another night of falling asleep in the computer chair
<solarbaby> ah well I feel great
<localgod11> i got a problem- i get mythbuntu installed but it hangs at around 16% when i try to load the frontend
<localgod11> running 384 ram with a p4
<localgod11> help
<solarbaby> sounds icky
<localgod11> thanks
<localgod11> idea what could be happening
<localgod11> ?
<solarbaby> I've never had that problem
<localgod11> i was told i need more ram
<solarbaby> oh how much you got?
<localgod11> 384
<localgod11> sodimm
<solarbaby> 256 isn't enough..  384 might do it..  shrug...  Im using 512 and everything is real smooth
<localgod11> naf still nhangs
<localgod11> fug
<localgod11> running memtest now
<solarbaby> still even with 256 it should install with out those kind of problems..  but you might actually have bad ram.. that would do that
<solarbaby> I'd take one of your ram chips out.. and try installing
<tgm4883> 256 is enough
<tgm4883> localgod11, did you verify the ISO, burn the CD slow and verify the CD?
<solarbaby> tgm4883: next big thing I need to do is get my USBUIRT to change the channels on my Dish Network Satalite box
<solarbaby> tgm4883: if its smarter to buy a device that works easier I'll do that
<tgm4883> solarbaby, im not sure of an easy way to do that currently
<tgm4883> afaik, ir blasting is a PITA right now
<solarbaby> I see
<solarbaby> I bet all the smart ones are working on it
<tgm4883> yea, but I don't know if there be an easy solution until hardy
<solarbaby> easy or not..  I would like to make it work :)
<solarbaby> so far there just aren't any good directions out there
<solarbaby> what do you mean until hardy?
<tgm4883> as in gutsy +1
<solarbaby> oh so we're waiting for hardy release?
<tgm4883> eh, i think it's more we can't really change anything after today
<solarbaby> weird
<localgod11> anyone around?
<localgod11> hello?
<therethinker> $hello
<mythbot> Welcome to #Ubuntu-mythtv.  Please state your question or comment.
<localgod11> my mythbuntu box freezes upon start up
<localgod11> its starts loading the front end then gets stick at about 36%
<localgod11> ----------newb
<localgod11> ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-06
<Polydwarf> I just upgraded from mythbuntu 7.10 to 8.04, and have one last little issue... x11vnc would not try to send updates while videos were playing, so I could leave a vnc connection open to the machine 24/7 without worry.  However, in 8.04 it tries to send screen updates as long as a client is connected, which crushes my cpu.  any ideas on what settings I need to look at?  Or could be due to something else?
<hads> You could close your VNC session ;)
<Polydwarf> yeah yeah :P
<Polydwarf> I'm set in my ways :)
<hads> I don't use VNC sorry so have no really suggestions.
<Polydwarf> It's kind of annoying, though, if I'm watching livetv and a recording schedule comes up, so you have the "Myth wants to record something, blah blah" screen up... If I'm not actively looking at the TV (looking at a webpage and listening to the tv, for instance), I might not have enough time to set up the connection, log in, etc.
<dashcloud> hi, can someone tell me why my compiled svn version of ffmpeg can't find most of its shared libraries? (its own libraries, not system ones)
<Stemming78> Need help with my frontend - wireless connection and mounting movies
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Stemming78> Remote frontend - wanting to setup the /etc/network/interfaces to NOT have protection - no WPA,WEP, ect....
<Stemming78> using MAC filtering on my router
<Stemming78> As for mounting the drive; using FSTAB on my BACKEND...  Tried on the Remote Frontend and get error upon mounting....
<Stemming78> Do I need to use NFS for videos on the Remote Frontend?
<hads> You need to mount them on the frontend somehow yes.
<Stemming78> hads: so use NFS?
<hads> I would, yes.
<Stemming78> Hads:  Thanks, would you know how or where to point me to get wlan0 (wirless) working?  not wanting to use encryption...
<hads> I don't use wireless without networkmanager so I couldn't tell you, no.
<stevetv> hello
<Stemming78> Are you required to sign in at boot each time with networkmanager
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: you should be able to just add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: what would the setup look like...  have tried but to no avial....  NO ENCRYPTION
<Stemming78> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=318539
<Stemming78> No pre-set scripts for this
<rhpot1991> Stemming78: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Stemming78> rhpot1991: will give it another go...  question I have been unable to get it WHAT to put if there is no key to input...  what would should the script look like
<noisymime> has anyone here tried mythzoneminder with 8.10?
<TehSnarf> I'm trying to get wakealarm to work, but when I try to edit /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm, it gives me a "Permission denied" error, whether I attempt to use sudo or as a regular user... how exactly do I edit the file?
<TehSnarf> I'm using intrepid with 2.6.27-5-generic
<MythbuntuGuest34> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest34> !help no spdif audio with mythvideo, audio works fine outside of myth testing .ac3 file
<MythbuntuGuest34> help no spdif audio with myth internal player, testing .ac3 outside of myth works fine with spdif output, I have tried changing ALSA:spdif, enabling Mixer, I only get video out of my video card at 720P, which is great for the video, but want to get digital sound going to my denon reciver input
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest34 sounds like you need to mess with the audio settings on page 3 under setup>general
<MythbuntuGuest34> I did that, any suggestions on how to properly set them up for a NForce spdif output connector on a motherboard?
<MythbuntuGuest34> is the ideal setup ALSA:spdif?
<MythbuntuGuest78> was on earlier and had to reboot PC, still need somebody to help me get spdif motherboard sound working with mythtv, i have tried lots of things but no luck, i know the spdif works properly via testing a .ac3 file outside of myth, also .flac file worked great, I have Nforce motherboard with spdif output, Gforce video card and the video works great, any ideas on how I should setup my audio settings in myth, or what I can do to find out how I 
<MythbuntuGuest81> booted off once again, looking for help with audio settings using motherboard spdif output with mythvideo, determined the output is working testing outside of mythtv using .flac file, how can I find out how to configure the audio page in myth?
<MythbuntuGuest41> somebody help me with spdif output settings in mythvideo, cannot get sound to work out of motherboard spdif output, outside myth it works fine with .ac3 or .flac
<MythbuntuGuest41> wont' leave again, for some reason had a few PC problems today so I got kicked out after asking ?
<Darre1> has anyone here used the KWorld 120?  I thought it would be included in the 8.10 release, but mine wasn't recognized.  I assume I need to change the firmware as I've seen on some web pages, but there seems to be no recent instructions online.  Anyone have suggestions of where to look?
<kakakonto> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<kakakonto> !mce
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mce
<kakakonto> !lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<kakakonto> !remote
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about remote
<kakakonto> hi all
<kakakonto> can someone please tell me the code to get the red button working on my mce remote
<kakakonto> i got irexec running
<kakakonto> when i press the red button it responds
<kakakonto> i am trying to configure the red button for bbc interactive
<kakakonto> or better yet configure the red button to respond as a function key
<kakakonto> i sorted it thanks
<DGMurdockIII> dose mythbuntu support the ATI All-in-Wonder HD
<superm1> DGMurdockIII, no it likely doesn't
<DGMurdockIII> what blu ray
<superm1> All in wonder HD, not likely supported
<superm1> blu ray neither
<DGMurdockIII> will they both ever be
<superm1> possibly possibly not.  i wouldn't purchase either piece of hardware expecting it to work anytime soon at least
<tgm4883_laptop> DGMurdockIII, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<chazzzz> what is the difference between a frontend and backend setup? I have an old PII with 384mb of ram and a 3dfx video card
<chazzzz> and was wondering if I could use it with the living room tv?
<chazzzz> oh...i get it now....read the wiki..
<chazzzz> but, is there a backend setup for Windows?
<hads> That's too slow.
<hads> And no, there's no backend for Windows.
<hads> There's an attempt at a Windows port I believe but it's not fully functional AFAIK
<chazzzz> hads, huh...
<chazzzz> could it be a frontend?
<hads> No, it's too slow.
<chazzzz> aw man..
<chazzzz> argh.
<chazzzz> Virtual machine would be too many resources..
<chazzzz> hads: you know anything about yagi's and parabolic dishes?
<chazzzz> or sharing wifi in general
<hads> A little but this isn't really the place.
<DGMurdockIII> is there HDMI support
<chazzzz> found the place....nvm :P
<chazzzz> thx hads.
<hads> DGMurdockIII: You can buy a graphics card with DVI or HDMI yes.
<DGMurdockIII> well becse im looking atbuying the http://ati.amd.com/products/aiwhd/index.html
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-07
<kakakonto> hey
<kakakonto> anyone know why i havent /proc/acpi/alarm
<kakakonto> trying to setup my myth to wakeup
<mandje> can i have tv-out with a matrox millenium g550 dualhead?
<mandje> the card is able to, but does it work in mythbuntu?
<pteague> anybody know what table i need to look in to find episode names?
<pteague> nm... found it - recorded table
<quentusrex> Hello all
<quentusrex> Does anyone know which package controls the basic install for mythtv?
<quentusrex> such as the menus?
<MythbuntuGuest29> mythtv does not work, no sound with 8.04 spdif output, but I can watch a dvd from the dvd player with xine and it works great in 5.1 surround or DTS, have tried everything in mythtv, my spdif is Card 0, Device 2, anybody know how to make mythtv work properly using xine to play .iso files?  Is it possible ripping an iso doesn't rip the sourround sound?
<MythbuntuGuest29> video is fine though
<ajhtiredwolf> im having some mythbuntu/lirc issues. So for some reason, ifi i open mythbuntu, and then close it, lirc stops works, i have to restart it and manually start irxevent irexec daemons. also, mythbuntu crashes when i try to open tv some times, the back end will stop and i have to restart that manually too
<MythbuntuGuest13> Hey guys
<MythbuntuGuest13> anyone still awake?
<cee> hey there.  I'm setting up my ubuntu mythtv box using a DVICO  FusionHDTV DVB-T Dual Digital 4.  I've just configured the proprietary ATI linux driver for my  Radeon HD 2400. Now I watch tv and see the same channel twice.  Any suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest61> hey
<MythbuntuGuest61> can anyone give me some help sorting transcode out
<Daviey> !
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about
<muffi1> Hello?
<jphillip> Daviey I guess you want me to fix that?
<Daviey> jphillip: naa
<Daviey> jphillip: i was just doing a !ping test
<muffi1> Hi guys I have a VIA epia MS  and I wonder if is possible to add the TV out settings for the next resease?
<MythbuntuGuest28> hey can anyone help me with Myth Transcoding Daemon , its not working properlly n i need some advice
<MythbuntuGuest18> help no audio using spdif  with myth, playing dvd with VLC from dvd drive is fine, tried alsa settings on audio page with no luck
<muffi1> any mythbuntu developers here?
<superm1> muffi1, what's up?
<Shadow__X> hey superm1
<superm1> hi Shadow__X
<muffi1> I have one tip
<muffi1> My motherboard is a via epia MS
<muffi1> and couldn't make tv work with any ubuntu
<muffi1> so after trying several distros I use a sabayon live cd
<muffi1> this one boots ok on tv out only
<muffi1> and also make work my ati remote wonder
<muffi1> on the live cd!
<muffi1> I wonder if it is possible to add that to the next release?
<muffi1> basically the xorg uses framebuffer by default and adds a couple of lines for the tv out
<superm1> muffi1, well xorg conf isn't used much in 8.10 anymore
<superm1> muffi1, it's all hal fdi files, so if you come up with an fdi file that does the trick we can still squeeze it in
<muffi1> on the live CD?
<superm1> well on the live cd and distro
<muffi1> ok let me check that what address should send it?
<superm1> muffi1, file a bug with the relevant info
<superm1> its less likely to be lost there
<muffi1> ok
<muffi1> do you have a link?
<muffi1> I never filed one before
<superm1> bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<muffi1> thx!
<muffi1> mythbuntu rocks!
<henrik_> I'm on ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex with added weekly fixes in reps, Im trying to install frontend (portable computer) to be able to connect to backend. But I get an error, sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<henrik_> mythtv-frontend: dependent of: liblame0 (>= 3.97) but kan not be installed
<henrik_> sudo apt-get install liblame0
<henrik_> then it says the package has been outdated and replaced by libmp3lame0, and this package is installed
<superm1> weekly builds aren't happening for intrepid until intrepid launches
<superm1> (dont use hardy builds on intrepid)
<henrik_> okej I was reading about the lanch of your alpha4 project
<henrik_> and thaught it was safe to use
<henrik_> with the launchpad added
<henrik_> hardy builds has been working fine untill now
<henrik_> I know your the god of weekly can you please have  one fixed with dependencies?
<henrik_> I promise to remove it from my sources as soon as I got it running.
<henrik_> very easy to missunderstand when it reads "This PPA will not contain updated MythTV packages (that is what the weekly builds repo is for)"
<foxbuntu> henrik_, whats confusing about that?
<henrik_> I would presume that the weekly would work for the 8.10 version.
<foxbuntu> im not sure if there is a weekly PPA for intrepid yet
<henrik_> no it's not so from that statement I thaught I was able to use the weeklys from 8.04 with the addition from lanchpad
<henrik_> and it has been working fine untill this depend was broken today or yesterday
<foxbuntu> henrik_, yeah, the weekly builds are for hardy
<foxbuntu> for the most part it would work, but now that the release of intrepid is closing in there will be a seperation in the PPA
<henrik_> Yes I know that but from the context I reconed it was good to go with 8.10 as loong as you also had the launchpad enabled
<henrik_> So what I'm looking for now is a quick fix where the depend is corrected so I can get back on my feet agan, and then remove the reps untill the real ones is released
<foxbuntu> henrik_, ok what is broken?
<foxbuntu> ok*
<henrik_> mythtv-frontend: dependent of: liblame0 (>= 3.97) but kan not be installed
<henrik_> <henrik_> sudo apt-get install liblame0
<henrik_> <henrik_> then it says the package has been outdated and replaced by libmp3lame0, and this package is installed
<foxbuntu> ok
<henrik_> so by making the libmp3lame0 "ok" as replacement of the old liblame0 everything would problebly be fine
<foxbuntu> henrik_, easiest thing I can think of, remove mythtv-frontend, remove the repos, update apt, reinstall mythtv-frontend with the proper depends
<foxbuntu> it should only be a short while before the intrepid PPA is online
<foxbuntu> then you can re-enable it  and begin using -fixes again
<henrik_> even if I remove the source
<henrik_> it still wont..
<foxbuntu> it still wont what?
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythtv-frontend
<henrik_> well it's not installed..
<henrik_> but now I get other problems.. like
<henrik_>   mythtv-frontend: Beroende av: mythtv-common (= 0.21.0+fixes18379-0ubuntu1) men 0.21.0+fixes18528-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 kommer att installeras
<henrik_> beroende av=dependent of
<foxbuntu> did you remove the PPA and sudo apt-get update?
<henrik_> yes
<randyist> i am struggling with Mythbuntu. i need a lot of help with the remote
<randyist> any remote experts in the house?
<foxbuntu> randyist, I wrote allot of the remote support custom to Mythbuntu
<randyist> oh boy.
<randyist> Well.. i can boot a computer.. i'm not quite that advance. lol
<randyist> but that's cool
<randyist> i have a Hauppauge PVR 150
<randyist> the remote isn't responding at all. .. I have it plugged firmly into the PCI card
<randyist> the IR cables i mean
<randyist> now whenever I go back to the MythBuntu Control Centre and try to reconfigure the remote..it says .. "Configuiring  Transmitter.." and it freezes about 3/4 the way on the progress bar
<foxbuntu> randyist, ok I am working with henrik_ atm, however if you hang around I will try to give you some help
<randyist> no problemo
<randyist> thanks
<henrik_> foxbuntu, do you have any idea when the updates will be done for 8.10?
<foxbuntu> henrik_, not for sure, some near the release of Intrepid
<henrik_> I presume downgrading will not be easy at the moment for me?
<henrik_> so about a month?
<foxbuntu> henrik_, yeah, a month would be a good guess
<henrik_> are you also doing the weeklys right now?
<henrik_> or is it superm1 ?
<foxbuntu> henrik_, I am not, Im not sure who is atm
<henrik_> Do you thing it would be possible to just correct this dependency..
<henrik_> as a quick fix?
<superm1> henrik_, post a diff on a bug and we can see about fixing it
<henrik_> Would you please be so kind and update your information on mythbuntu website?
<henrik_> I dont think I'm the only one who has read that wrong
<foxbuntu> henrik_, what in particular, I can do that
<henrik_> This PPA will not contain updated MythTV packages (that is what the weekly builds repo is for), but instead will contain new and updated packages for programs such as MythExport, MythNetTv, and MythVideo-Bulk-Updater. Information on this PPA is located
<henrik_> in this part please specify that no weeklys will be available untill release of 8.10
<henrik_> this text about that is what the weekly blds repo is for got me to enable them..
<henrik_> and this is staed for the 8.10 alpha..
<foxbuntu> henrik_, can you point me to where you pulled that from, I have read over the weekly builds page like 3 times
<henrik_> http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/alpha6
<henrik_> and http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/beta
<directhex> beware the intel gigabits of march!
<foxbuntu> henrik_, fixed, take a look
<henrik_> foxbuntu, have you saved? I can't see any diffrence. And yes I have reloaded ;)
<foxbuntu> ctrl+shift+ click refresh
<foxbuntu> henrik_, ^
<henrik_> yes
<foxbuntu> henrik_, well clear your cache or something, its live
<foxbuntu>  * We are introducing a testing PPA. This PPA will contain software that is either not in the repositories, or is a more current version that what is in the repositories. This PPA will not contain updated MythTV packages, but instead will contain new and updated packages for programs such as MythExport, MythNetTv, and MythVideo-Bulk-Updater. Information on this PPA is located here
<foxbuntu> For 8.10 Users, the Weekly builds PPA will be released near the release of Intrepid. The weekly builds PPA maintained by Mythbuntu is for 8.04 users only.
<henrik_> good!
<henrik_> and please if you can have some just make one for 8.10 so I can have this sucker up and running...
<foxbuntu> randyist, run mcc from terminal so we can try to capture exactly what it is doing when it stops
<henrik_> foxbuntu, thx for your help! I'm off to bed..
<randyist> how is mythbuntu different from Linux MCE ?
<foxbuntu> randyist, well for starters... it works ;)
<randyist> lol
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> j/k
<randyist> oh. I haven't tried MCE
<foxbuntu> im not sure its differences, but Mythbuntu is built for the common user
<randyist> cool. i like its interface.. I just couldn't get the remote working. .i turned the computer off now.. lol
<foxbuntu> oh
<randyist> it was completely froze...well.. the mythbuntu program was
<tgm4883_laptop> LinuxMCE isn't a mythtv system.  It's a home automation system with mythtv added
<tgm4883_laptop> and no, it doesn't work
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, well I was trying to be less mean about it :)
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> and TBH, no, it doesn't work
<tgm4883_laptop> better?
<foxbuntu> haha
<foxbuntu> well I know that
<randyist> where are you guys from?. . i'm in Michigan, USA
<foxbuntu> all over
<randyist> oh
<foxbuntu> the dev team is mostly in the US, but some in the UK and Germany
<randyist> oh that's neat.
<muffi1> canada here
<foxbuntu> according to web statistics we have had visitors to the site and downloads from nearly every country on the planet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-08
<muffi1> what about upload youtube install videos like is in the mythdora page?
<muffi1> it will increase the number of users
<superm1> someone did some stuff like that for mythbuntu too already
<muffi1> but it is not on the mythbuntu site
<foxbuntu> superm1, you have got to stop lurking in the shadows
<foxbuntu> lol
<superm1> yeah someone should add a link in somewhere
<superm1> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a rusty spork.
<superm1> ^
<foxbuntu> ugh
<foxbuntu> we need to documentation to become better before youtube videos
<Shadow__X> anyone wanna help me on the fact that java applets dont work
<Shadow__X> :D
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i'll get a link on the site for that
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm adding a press section
<tgm4883_laptop> or something to that effect
<superm1> sweetness
<muffi1> ok I also have a tip for low powered machines
<tgm4883_laptop> muffi1, please file all tips at /dev/null
<tgm4883_laptop> j/k, whats the tip
<muffi1> one all is working fine change the window manager from xfce to ratpoison
<muffi1> after reboot
<muffi1> it will load ratpoison and then the front end
<muffi1> acutally xfce is small but ratposion it is way smaller
<tgm4883_laptop> muffi1, we would need more testing of that in order to recommend it
<muffi1> is a lot of testing here
<muffi1> just apt-get install ratpoison
<Shadow__X> java?
<foxbuntu> muffi1, one person using it doesnt not constitute accurate test results
<muffi1> then select do not login automatically and restart X
<muffi1> on the settings select from xfce to ratpoison
<tgm4883_laptop> muffi1, can you do a how-to and file a blueprint?
<randyist> what makes mythbuntu better than Elisa?
<muffi1> sure I will
<tgm4883_laptop> randyist, well being that a better comparison would be Elisa to MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd point to that AFAIK, Elisa doesn't do PVR yet
<randyist> I see.. i'm just wondering.
<tgm4883_laptop> or stability
<randyist> what is PVR? ..lol. I have a PVR card.
<randyist> don't know waht it stands for
<tgm4883_laptop> PVR/DVR - Personal Video Recorder/Digital Video Recorder
<Shadow__X> personal video recorder
<randyist> i see
<tgm4883_laptop> basically Elisa doesn't do TV yet
<randyist> ahh
<Shadow__X> java applets dont work any ideas>?
<hads> I was using ratpoison on my old setup, worked fine, so does not using a window manager at all. I don't know why you'd want to replace XFCE with it though unless your box was really very under spec'd.
<pteague> hey, i'm having a problem with a particular program...  i right arrow on it hoping to be able to do something with it (like delete it?), but all it does is pop up a window with a message stating "The file for this recording is empty." ... ok, so then how do i set it up to rerecord it at a later date & delete this instance of it?
<pteague> ok, this isn't good... i'm getting a bunch of these empty files
<pteague> ok, somethings not right because i know this last 1 was recording last night
<rhpot1991> does anyone lose sound when using time stretch on recordings with surround sound?
<foxbuntu> pteague, are they HD video recordings from an HDHR by chance?
<pteague> HDHR?
<foxbuntu> HDHomeRun
<pteague> i've got a hauppauge pvr-500
<foxbuntu> oh so analog
<pteague> yep, was trying to get a higher quality a couple months ago so i think i changed my default recording settings (went from low quality), but i've not touched the settings for a while & it's only been the last week, maybe week & a half worth of recordings it's done this on
<foxbuntu> I have had that from time to time, but its usually because the tuner because the tuner becomes unavailbe but isnt reported as such to the backend so it tries to record but receives an empty file that both the backend and frontend cant handle, the reason I have had it happen is the network died for my HDHomeRun
<rhpot1991> pteague: you've checked disk space and everything
<foxbuntu> that as well
<pteague> Total Disk Space: Total space is 589,953 MB, with 91,934 MB used (15.6%)
<foxbuntu> thats not the issue then
<pteague> $ df -h / \ /dev/sdc1              37G  2.1G   33G   6% /
<foxbuntu> well I would say to look at the logs
<foxbuntu> see what it did for those recordings
<foxbuntu> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log in particular
<rhpot1991> pteague: silly question have you tried rebooting since it has been having the problem?
<pteague> nope
<rhpot1991> might be something to try if your logs don't help
<foxbuntu> could help
<rhpot1991> resources could be locked up or something
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: no issues timeshifting recordings from your HDHR?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, what do you mean by timeshifting? jumping forward and back?
<rhpot1991> nah the option where you playback at a greater speed
<rhpot1991> so it takes you less time to watch
<foxbuntu> oh
<rhpot1991> canocical store is slowwwwww now
<foxbuntu> are you buying more Ubuntu crap?
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> I never did before
<foxbuntu> oh
<rhpot1991> but I think I'm gonna now
<rhpot1991> I ended up holding off, but haven't seen a laptop bag I like better
<foxbuntu> well at any rate, I have never done that with my HDHR so Idk
<rhpot1991> I'm gonna ask them about a shirt sizing before I order though
<rhpot1991> I tried to with the last debate, but it defeats the purpose watching it without sound :)
<foxbuntu> I need to start upgrading my system though
<rhpot1991> I've done it with recordings from my pvr-x50 with success
<foxbuntu> my main system is too under powered for HD content
<rhpot1991> so I believe its a surround sound deal
<rhpot1991> whats your cpu on it?
<foxbuntu> 3200+
<rhpot1991> I need to try and get HD to playback on my 1900 again
<rhpot1991> XvMC?
<foxbuntu> yeah
<rhpot1991> weird
<rhpot1991> should be usable
<rhpot1991> as long as its not hogging resources for something else
<foxbuntu> it plays but I have to pause it every 20 mins or so to let the resources refresh
<rhpot1991> once upon a time my 1900 played back HD as long as it didn't do ANYTHING else
<foxbuntu> well I run my primary backend on the same system
<rhpot1991> I'm tempted to go mac mini or apple tv for a HD frontend
<pteague> 2008-10-07 20:46:41.841 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: select timeout - ivtv driver has stopped responding
<pteague> :(
<foxbuntu> pteague, there you go
<foxbuntu> now to figure out how to fix it
<foxbuntu> pteague, is that system up-to-date
<rhpot1991> upgrade and reboot and see what happens I say
<pteague> just ran aptitude update; aptitude safe-upgrade -y
<foxbuntu> agreed
<pteague> k
<foxbuntu> do a dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> to make sure you grab all the new depends and such
<pteague> it was 8.04 when i installed
<foxbuntu> well pull the latest and greatest
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I almost have my new office built, after I get the new server rack in I will be adding the HD PVR to my system finally
<rhpot1991> nice, then I can finally upgrade my stuffs
<rhpot1991> I'm thinking I'll hold off on the hdpvr till giftmas
<foxbuntu> indeed
<rhpot1991> tell someone to get me one then
<foxbuntu> not a bad idea
<rhpot1991> whats the going rate 200/250?
<foxbuntu> I think retail is 249
<pteague> after doing a safe-upgrade on my frontend doing a dist-upgrade nothing's added
<foxbuntu> pteague, frontend?
<pteague> ok, looks like the reboot fixed it... no problems spewing in the log since reboot
<foxbuntu> you need to do it on the backend
<rhpot1991> I wonder if he got a kernel upgrade and didn't reboot after it
<foxbuntu> could be
<pteague> yeah, i've got a frontend & backend... backend i had already run safe-upgrade & started rebooting before the mention of dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> sounds plausable
<foxbuntu> works for me :)
<pteague> nope...  running dist-upgrade on the backend shows the kernel packages
<foxbuntu> well I would say to grab it on the backend to prevent it happening again
<pteague> k
<rhpot1991> shield time
<pteague> any idea if listening to internet radio requires routing through the backend?
<foxbuntu> im not sure, but i dont think so
<pteague> i wouldn't think so either, but i've been proven wrong on a number of occasions with mythtv :)
<foxbuntu> brb
<pteague> finished downloading kernel & rebooting... seeing if it kills radio stream
<hads> ivtv gets itself messed up sometimes.
<foxbuntu> hads, bugs? we aint got no stinking bugs
<pteague> is it possible to reboot or reset it without having to reboot the entire box?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> not for kernel upgrades
<pteague> dang... i can reset alsa on my desktop on occasion, but sometimes it's just really bad
<hads> You can occasionally unstick the card with a modprobe -r && modprobe but often it's the firmware so that won't do much.
<pteague> i'm hoping someone will make a dual tuner for hd
<pteague> well, radio never stopped :)
<foxbuntu> pteague, the HDHomeRun
<foxbuntu> ?
<pteague> i'm guessing that works pretty well with linux?
<tritium> pteague: yes, I have one
<pteague> cool
<tritium> pteague: I believe this is supported as well: http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_hvr1800.html
<tritium> Yes, it is: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_PCIe_Cards
<foxbuntu> tritium, i think those are beta supported by v4l I actually have two of those cards I am working on testing
<pteague> my current server doesn't have any pcie slots :(
<foxbuntu> the HVR1800 is PCI
<pteague> cool
<tritium> foxbuntu: possibly.  I got that off the linuxtv.org DVB wiki page.
<foxbuntu> tritium, last I heard ATSC was fairly solid but NTSC on the cards was iffy
<tritium> Yes, the wiki page does state that analog isn't currently supported (or wasn't, as of 2.6.24)
<foxbuntu> I have been testing the latest build of v4l-dvb on 2.6.27
<tritium> Nice.
<foxbuntu> I have had to back burner it until i get my new office completed but I am almost done there and will have my dev hardware back online soon which makes me happy
<tritium> foxbuntu: :)
<pteague> what's typical of USA? ATSC?
<foxbuntu> pteague, thats the HD standard in North America
<bronson> How does mythfrontend know what backend server to use?
<bronson> The IP address it's trying to use is wrong, but I can't find it in any of the config files.
<superm1> mythtv-setup
<superm1> it's in the first page of that
<bronson> The database is set up correctly.
<bronson> Port 3306 is fine.
<bronson> It's port 6543 that uses the wrong IP address.
<superm1> yeah i understand that
<superm1> it's in mythtv-setup that you set which ip address it binds to
<bronson> oh, sorry.
<bronson> You said -setup, not control center.
<bronson> The difference between them is blurry in my head...
<bronson> I'll try that.
<bronson> Hm, mythtv-setup: command not found.
<superm1> from your backend you need to run it
<bronson> This is a frontend-only box...  apparently mythtv-setup requires a backend role?
<superm1> the frontend reads this info from mysql
<bronson> ah, got it.
<superm1> so you configure it inside mysql using the mythtv-setup tool
<bronson> OK, I'll have to do that tomorrow when the backend is idle.
<bronson> superm1, thanks for your help.
<superm1> no prob
<bronson> no amount of grepping would have found that.  :)
<okirob> I'm having trouble with apt and was hoping I could get some help...
<okirob> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3702ce4e
<okirob> I am unable to post my sources.list because it tripped the spam filter...?
<okirob> sorry for direct pasting:
<okirob> myth:/etc/apt$ cat ./sources.list
<okirob> # deb cdrom:[Mythbuntu 8.04.1 080705 i386]/ hardy main restricted universe
<okirob> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<okirob> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<okirob> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<okirob> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<okirob> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy universe multiverse main restricted
<okirob> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<okirob> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ hardy free non-free
<okirob> and if it helps: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m70607a3b
<okirob> back in 15 (afk)
<okirob> so... nobody here yet?
<bronson> okirob, is it still giving you the error?
<bronson> If so, try commenting out lines in sources.list until you find the bad one.
<bronson> And hopefully you can live without it.  :)
<bronson> Anyone know why I can't get mythfrontend to display on my PVR-350?
<bronson> I've told it to use the 350 in Setup.  No errors in the logs.
<bronson> But it's still using my main display.
<jphillip> bronson in setup as in mythtv-setup?
<bronson> jphillip, as in the Setup menu in the frontend.
<bronson> I don't think mythtv-setup has anything to do with playback...?
<jphillip> bronson that only applies to video playback so if you go play a video it should now display on there, if you want the menu's to show up you need to hack up your xorg.conf to do so
<jphillip> there are examples on the mythtv and ubuntu wiki
<bronson> ack.
<bronson> I tried that and got errors.
<bronson> Do I need to set up ivtv-fb?  I don't see anything for it in Intrepid's repos.
<jphillip> look for ivtv-dev
<jphillip> thats what I used back in the day
<bronson> hm, no package like that in the repos.
<bronson> there's xserver-xorg-video-ivtv
<jphillip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/intrepid/xserver-xorg-video-ivtvdev
<jphillip> might be able to try that
<bronson> It's installed but I'm having a heck of a time finding an x.org configuration for it...
<bronson> I guess it's because I don't have the framebuffer driver installed.
<bronson> at least, cat /proc/fb doesn't show any output.
<bronson> ah, "This driver requires the IVTV kernel module provided by the ivtv-source package. "
<jphillip> you might just need to modprobe ivtv-dev or ivtv-fb
<jphillip> if they live on your system
<bronson> Got it.  Needed to apt-get install ivtv-source, then modprobe ivtv-fb.
<bronson> It works but it's not accelerating mpeg playback.
<bronson> "Desired video renderer 'ivtv' not available."
<bronson> wow, this playback is pretty crappy isn't it?
<bronson> Can't do HD.
<bronson> Guess I'll throw this old PVR-350 away...  if it can't record and it can't play back, what's it good for?
<bronson> the radio mabye.  :)
<zabbadapp> what could be accessing my second HD and prevent it from ever spinning down? if I force it with hdparm -y it will stop, but spin up a couple of seconds later. It only has backup files and is rarely used. XFS and mounted with noatime.
<foxbuntu> zabbadapp, magic elves?!
<zabbadapp> foxbuntu: is there a patch against them?
<foxbuntu> zabbadapp, yeah, sudo apt-get install evil-gremlins-gtk that should do it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-09
<Blaidd> Anyone around who dealt with the Hauppagge 1600?
<Blaidd> who has*
<Blaidd> (or can anyone suggest a card that will decode unencrypted QAM and is officially supported?)
<pteague> do i need to do anything special to get my frontend to play dvds?  i'm clicking the 'play dvd' under 'optical disks' & the 1st time the light on the dvd drive lit up, but not since then... it just keeps putting me back at the optical disk menu
<hads> See what happened in the logs.
<hads> Likely decryption failed.
<pteague> i think i figured it out... searching apt i'm not seeing the w32codec listed... which means i've not installed several things
<pteague> aptitude install kaffeine w32codecs non-free-codecs xubuntu-restricted-extras libdvdcss2
<foxbuntu> pteague, for future reference we have enabled that in MCC if you look under the codecs section
<foxbuntu> simply enable it there and you should be goo to go
<foxbuntu> Blaidd, if you havent already purchased a card, I would highly recommend the HDHomeRun at this point in time
<foxbuntu> Dual QAM Tuners
<pteague> that's typically run on the server side though isn't it? ... maybe that's why i didn't get it installed?
<foxbuntu> pteague, nope, frontend
<foxbuntu> the frontend does the DVD playback, not the back
<pteague> k, i'm thinking i just missed it
<foxbuntu> pteague, perhaps, its not a default option in Mythbuntu but is supported by MCC
<pteague> cause i remember running that on my backend when i was first setting it up... it has an ati card in it, but doesn't seem to do both very well so just left it a backend
<foxbuntu> hmm, my DB stb two nights in a row...prob should look into that
<gkjygibbvtuy> my /dev/dvb/adapter0 and adapter1 are detected.. but mythtv always has a failed probe and doesn't detect the devices.. any ideas?
<foxbuntu> gkjygibbvtuy, which card?
<gkjygibbvtuy> twinhan 1020a
<foxbuntu> sorry, dont know anything about that one
<gkjygibbvtuy> but the card is detected by the kernel. i see devices adapter0 and adapter1..  but mythtv always to detect it.
<gkjygibbvtuy> mythtv fails to detect sorry. i made sure all the permissions were set.. i searched google.. now i am stuck!
<foxbuntu> gkjygibbvtuy, is it a card listed as supported by mythtv on the wiki?
<gkjygibbvtuy> good question. let me check]
<gkjygibbvtuy> there is no hardware guide for hardy, which is whati am using
<foxbuntu> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Video_capture_cards
<gkjygibbvtuy> it says Generally, if a tuner works with v4l, it will work with MythTV. and my card is supported with v4l
<gkjygibbvtuy> other than that it's not listed. but do you know maybe some troubleshooting steps to see why the kernel detects but mythtv doesn't?
<foxbuntu> not sure sorry
<Foople> so I have mythbuntu installed on a mac mini and lirc set up for the apple remote.  The only thing I did from the initial installation is identify the proper device in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf, which today is /dev/hidraw3.  I've confirmed with cat that this is indeed the proper device for the remote.  The deep driver conf file lircd.conf.macmini refers to the remote as Apple A1156, which is what it says on the remote itself.  When I click 
<Foople> Oct  8 23:31:05 nohserv lircd-0.8.3pre1[8641]: error reading '/dev/hidraw3'
<Foople> Oct  8 23:31:05 nohserv lircd-0.8.3pre1[8641]: closing '/dev/hidraw3'
<Foople> one pair like that for every button press.  Nothing happens in mythtv frontend.
<Foople> I haven't had much luck with this Hauppauge 950Q working either
<Foople> can anyone recommend a USB analog capture device that works out of the box with mythbuntu?
<ninjafury> hi guys.
<ninjafury> sure this has been asked, but I need to get mythtv to scan an external hard drive for media. Now, I've already added the media directory to the backend setup in 'Storage Directories', but it doesn't show up in the front end. What gives?
<ninjafury> anyone?
<tech404> So I have been using Ubuntu for a while and I am very interested in trying out Mythbuntu.... a quick question. With the appropriate digital card I don't need the cablebox? How does it work with features like channel guide and on demand?
<javatexan> I am trying to play with an idea...are there any libraries in mythtv or other that would help with the writing of a looped filesystem like for surveillance?  As in give the process 2G of HDD space and have it loop if it fills up?
<Shadow__X2> tech404, depends on your location
<Shadow__X2> if in the us
<Shadow__X2> a digital card would be used to tune either atsc (antenna)
<Shadow__X2> or qam
<Shadow__X2> qam depends on your cable provider and if they offer it
<Shadow__X2> what channels they offer
<Shadow__X2> astc depends on your location and signal strength
<Shadow__X2> qam and astc both depending on area can have eit which is the guide data transmitted over the transmission but it is preferred to use a data provider such as schedules direct
<Shadow__X2> javatexan, there are plugins for mythtv that allow you to have it record surveillance
<jphillip> javatexan schedule 1 hour recordings and limit the size of the storage group?
<jphillip> might miss a beat between hours though
<Foople1> anyone know of a analog USB video capture device that works out of the box with mythbuntu?
<tech404> Thanks Shadow__X2, to make sure I understand i would need to make sure that I have qam service to avoid the cable box? I know for sure I have digital. I have a digital package through Charter.
<Shadow__X2> tech404, just because you have the digital package does not mean your provider gives you unencrypted qam
<Shadow__X2> the best way to test would be to get a digital card and scan and go from there
<Shadow__X2> they have to give you the local broadcast as per fcc mandate
<Shadow__X2> other than that its completely up to them
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, have you looked at zoneminder?
<javatexan> yeah..I think I may have to add some code "in between" to better manage the flow of information.  I am trying to make an RTSP sink.
<Foople1> too bad hdhomerun doesn't do analog
<javatexan> i did look at zoneminder...they solve the problem by having multiple files or sessions and deleting files as they go.  I was hoping to be a little more elegant....not sure if that's doable
<javatexan> I guess I could keep an area that is say 2G big, manage the files as zoneminder does, then when the stream is saved or copied to final resting place I could combine the current files into a single ~2G file....of course I have no experience doing that...although it sounds like a job for perl :P
<javatexan> sorry Super Perl :)
<MythbuntuGuest26> i have setup mythbuntu as a secondary backend and need some advice on channel changing
<MythbuntuGuest26> i have a SA3250 cable box connected to the Composite1 port of a PVR150..picture/sound works great
<MythbuntuGuest26> i also have the MCE USB IR Blaster that i was planning on using as a channel changer
<MythbuntuGuest26> i dont plan on using the MCE remote as this is just a seconday backend and I was wondering if anyone else had this kind of setup and could help me with setting up the channle changing
<danomac> hey all
<MythbuntuGuest26> i guess i am wondering if i should even mess around with the USB MCE blaster or if I should just get a firewire card and use that as a channel changer
<danomac> i just installed mythbuntu, and so far is all going well, except for my ati remote wonder ii
<danomac> i do have the remote working
<danomac> as in, i can use the arrows to move around
<danomac> however, i have no idea what buttons do what
<danomac> i changed no defaults from the install, is there a button->key guide anywhere for this remote?
<MythbuntuGuest26> did you look in the .mythtv/lircrc file
<danomac> not yet... i did find a key configuration in mythtv, but that wasn't what i was looking for
<MythbuntuGuest26> key configuration in mythtv is prob for the keyboard...not the rmoetw
<MythbuntuGuest26> remote
<MythbuntuGuest26> all of the remote/blasting is handled by lirc which has configs outside of myth
<danomac> ah, okay.
<danomac> i figured there was a frontend for it
<MythbuntuGuest26> aare yiu running a cable/sat box or plgged straight into coax
<danomac> now i just have to figure out keyboard->lirc bindings, and keyboard->mythtv bindings
<danomac> neither, actually - i'm using it as a frontend for my media collection
<MythbuntuGuest26> ahhh
<danomac> i've got that part working
<danomac> i can browse my collection
<danomac> i just couldn't figure out how to start a video playing ^^
<MythbuntuGuest26> hmmmm.  that should work if the nav keys are working and you have set myth to be the internal player
<MythbuntuGuest26> used to be with the older release mythvideo used mplayer or xine and you would have to configure the remote keys outside myth
<danomac> i got to the point where i highlighted one, but no matter what button i pressed it wouldn't invoke mplayer
<MythbuntuGuest26> did you try and run mythfrontend from a terminal?  usually you can get some debug messages there that will help you narrow down whats up
<danomac> oh, i can use the keyboard to invoke it
<danomac> i just have to figure out what's up with the remote mapping
<MythbuntuGuest26> what do you have setup to be the player for MythVideo?  if its on mplayer try and move it over to Internal and it should work
<danomac> oh, i want it to invoke mplayer. it's working through using the keyboard, i just can't seem to start anything with the remote
<danomac> it's gotta be the lircrc for either/both mythtv/mplayer
<MythbuntuGuest26> yeah..thats because mplayer uses different remote mappings.
<MythbuntuGuest26> i think those are in .mplayer in your home dir
<danomac> once i get mythtv to start the video, i can sort the rest out okay.
<danomac> time to make food, then i'll mess around with it more. it's like 97% working atm
<MythbuntuGuest26> is there a compelling reason to use mplayer vs internal....mplayer rocks but i believe the internal player has all the same codecs and no remote config to worrk about
<MythbuntuGuest26> give it a spin at least.  mplayer always works with the keyboard as thats its native interface
<danomac> i haven't actually tested myth's internal player. i know exactly how to configure mplayer to make softsubs work properly, though.
<MythbuntuGuest26> try setting it to internal in mythvideo and then check.  ahh well that might be showstopper if you need subs....
<danomac> yeah :/
<MythbuntuGuest26> maybe someone elese can chime in.  mplayer can be configged to work with that remote though.  its just done outside myth in either the lircrc file or in mplayer config
<danomac> i can copy my mplayer lircrc from one of my other boxes. i think that's easier.
<MythbuntuGuest26> snap that should be the ticket then
<danomac> then i just have to figure out how mythtv uses my remote's buttons
<danomac> afk
<MythbuntuGuest26> gl
<stanman1> hi in here! Is it possible to have a mythbuntu running as a media server for winxp clients?
<superm1> sure, you just lose some of the fun of commercial skipping
<superm1> but things can be shared via upnp or samba
<stanman1> ok. I've got my media files on an ubuntu box, which i can connect to from winxp
<stanman1> actually on a usb disk connected to the fileserver (ebox-platfrom)
<stanman1> so mythbuntu should get it's files from the fileserver and then serve it to the clients
<superm1> well be careful how you are describing this; the "clients" will be using what exactly to watch?
<stanman1> dunno yet
<stanman1> i've tried mythbuntu and it looked great. But I had troubles opening and following samba links, so i set it aside then
<danomac> hmm. it seems that lirc is crashing when i press the OK button in mythtv, and this is the source of my problem...
<balachmar> Hi guys, last week I did an update with my system and now the systems hangs from time to time and the caps lock indicator is flashing...
<henrik_> Hello! I have an old soundblaster live card in my mythbuntu, and I'm not able to change volume with the remote, the bars change but the volume stays the same.
<Shadow__X> well henrik
<Shadow__X> you have to set it up to work
<Shadow__X> in setup
<Shadow__X> i believe under general
<Shadow__X> there should be volume settings
<henrik_> yes
<Shadow__X> under there select master instead of pcm
<henrik_> okej. let me try it out..
<henrik_> I have always had pcm on my previouse mythtv computers so I thaught that was standard..
<moreati> Running Mythbuntu 8.04 at 1080i on a large HDTV, if I start an X session manually then all the text is drawn only 3 pixels high. The gdm login screen and a simpler application like xvidtune are unaffected by this, so I suspect a gtk issue. Is there a way I can override this? I've tried it with and without the DisplaySize set in xorg.conf.
<moreati> OK, setting the DPI in ~/.Xresources has made the fonts legible. Strange that it needs overriding like that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4042142&postcount=12 was the clue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-10
<pteague> how exactly does mute work?  i'm clicking the mute on my remote & the OSD is saying mute on & mute off, but i'm getting sound whether mute is on or off
<superm1> pteague, turns on and off the master mixer's volume usually
<superm1> if it's not the master mixer you want to adjust you need to go into the settings and change which one it works with
<pteague> ah, ok... maybe that's the issue... i think it may have gotten set to PCM
<Coroh> hi
<Coroh> can any one help me to make a shop list to my first mythtv box???
<orkid_> it really depends what u want to do
<orkid_> with it
<orkid_> if u say that, in specifics, maybe someone will help u
<Coroh> ok
<Coroh> well...
<Coroh> there isnt  PCI capture card for my Digital tv system im my country
<Coroh> soh .. in this first moment i will use a ship one like bt 878
<Coroh> i would like a complete Media Center box
<Coroh> with hdmi IN and out
<Coroh> orkid_: can you undertand?
<Coroh> a Full remote control woud be fine... and one very important.... the price... as low as possible
<Coroh> im in other channel ... meeet you there.. tanks  #myth-users
<planeracer> hello all
<planeracer> anyone around here?
<rhpot1991> !ask | planeracer
<Zinn> planeracer: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<planeracer> OK
<planeracer> I lost mythbunty control center. When i click on, window shows for a password. after i entered a password cliked ok, nothink happens. Any idea
<planeracer> what happend?
<planeracer> any way to fix that?
<rhpot1991> try to launch it from a terminal and check the terminal for errors
<planeracer> i can lunch that from terminal?
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> you may need to do it as sudo, not positive
<planeracer> sudo su
<planeracer> ops, not that keyboard
<planeracer> do ihave to just type that ?
<planeracer> mythbuntu-control-centre
<tritium> planeracer: sudo -i to get you a root shell
<tritium> We recommend that over sudo su
<planeracer> ok
<planeracer> i didnt know that
<planeracer> then i have type mythbuntu-control-centre .?
<tritium> If you want to run it from cli.  Why are you doing that?
<planeracer> to see why contol centre not shwoing
<planeracer> showing
<tritium> hmm
<planeracer> last time i went into just for enable a video codecs. then that it
<planeracer> i had a problem with dvd player
<planeracer> any way to lunch that from terminal? to see any errors?
<rhpot1991> launch a terminal type "sudo mythbuntu-control-centre"
<planeracer> i did
<planeracer> but command not found
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you spell it right
<rhpot1991_laptop> notice centre
<rhpot1991_laptop> if so launch synaptec (or the tool of your choice) and make sure its installed
<planeracer> let me check spelling
<planeracer> ok worked now
<planeracer> i got a index error
<planeracer> list index out of range
<planeracer> I think i did somethink wrong with remote files
<Foople1> anyone know of a analog USB video capture device that works out of the box with mythbuntu?
<planeracer> Hey ! it works now! Thanks <rhpot1991_laptop> and <tritium>
<tritium> planeracer: good!  :)
<jmichelsen> I have some questions regarding mythtv/ATI wonder remote 5000015900A. I cant seem to get lirc to work properly. I have the /etc/lircd.conf with the remotes settings, and the ~/.lircrc as well, irw wont recognize signals from the remote, anyone have any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest23> hey everyone
<TrainAss> I've been looking for an answer regarding Blu-Ray/HD-DVD playback in Mythbuntu
<TrainAss> I haven't been able to find anything concrete, so I thought I'd pop in here and see if there are any solutions
<faceplant> Hi all, does anyone here an HDTV tuner card?
<jmichelsen> I have some questions regarding mythtv/ATI wonder remote 5000015900A. I cant seem to get lirc to work properly. I have the /etc/lircd.conf with the remotes settings, and the ~/.lircrc as well, irw wont recognize signals from the remote, anyone have any ideas?
<faceplant> I've installed an ATI hdtv wonder. I'm trying to follow these instructions to install it: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_HDTV_Wonder . The tuner card can be properly probed and detected. Unfortunately, I can't change the channel on the card!
<massabuntu> hi, i have a question,  how can i make my diskless client reach the internet connection?
<superm1> should inherently be able to
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest42> anyone with experience with Mythbuntu 8.04 and VNC ?
<superm1> !ask | MythbuntuGuest42
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest42: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I had the previous version of Mythbuntu installed and everything was good.  I upgraded to the 8.04, and since then I have problems with VNC.  I can connect fine, but as soon as I try to use the mouse or keyboard, the X server dies and I get 13 lines of backtrace in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  If I instead run x11vnc on display 0, I can then at least connect and log in, but as soon as I do, the session dies with caught 
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, okay so what happened is vnc4server is broken in 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest42> oic
<superm1> if you go into MCC and deactivate/reactivate VNC it will transition you to x11vnc insetad
<MythbuntuGuest42> lovely :(
<MythbuntuGuest42> But at least I know I'm not losing my mind :-)
<superm1> yeah a bit of an annoyance really
<superm1> but upstream doesn't care about new X
<superm1> so that's what happens
<MythbuntuGuest42> I just hate to fire up the projector and use my bulb to do something like add a package
<MythbuntuGuest42> or if I need to fiddle with stuff that needs a GUI
<superm1> well you can X forward the app
<superm1> ssh -X -Y
<superm1> and then run mythbuntu-control-centre
<MythbuntuGuest42> yeah, but I don't have anything on this end yet to accept the X connections
<MythbuntuGuest42> my laptop is currently running Windblows
<superm1> temporarily xhost +
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well cygwin?
<superm1> or a live disk temporarily
<MythbuntuGuest42> My Solaris boxes are headless.  Soon I'll have another Ubuntu PC I can use in the living room.
<MythbuntuGuest42> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest42> So why does x11vnc die as soon as I log in ?
<MythbuntuGuest42> and I have to restart it
<superm1> that shouldn't be happening..
<superm1> but the command line options for it might be innaccurate
<MythbuntuGuest42> I'm guessing it's some kind of permissions problem.
<superm1> i forget the exact ones that are set by mcc
<MythbuntuGuest42> Since I first have to start it with a -auth pointing to the /var/lib/gdm/0:Xauth
<MythbuntuGuest42> hi kirkland
<MythbuntuGuest42> OK I ran a reconfigure through the MCC for VNC, and logged out afterwards - now I can't connect back in.  Where does MCC store the x11vnc options and how does it start it ?  Or do I now have to go and run it manually everytime ?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, it's started on the autologin
<superm1> via the session script
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, so you won't see it at the gdm screen, but as soon as you are logged in you do
<MythbuntuGuest42> OK ... so if it's started as part of the login ... then how do I log in ?
<superm1> you should have been autologging in
<superm1> is the idea
<superm1>     #x11vnc
<superm1>     if [ -x /usr/bin/x11vnc ] && [ -f /root/.vnc/passwd ]; then
<superm1>         x11vnc -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5900 -shared -forever -nowf -norc -notruecolor -bg
<superm1>     fi
<superm1> that's what gets ran on the autologin
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok
<MythbuntuGuest42> I've been a Solaris and AIX admin for years ... but I feel completely lost with this stuff - it's like I"m in a new world, and nothing is where I expect it to be :-)
<MythbuntuGuest42> One of the reasons I don't have it set to autologin, is that only my userid shows up in the list.  The mythtv user doesn't, and I would rather stuff run as mythtv, than as me.
<superm1> well that's not what you are supposed to do though
<superm1> that mythtv user is meant ONLY for the mythbackend daemon
<superm1> and for creating a mythtv group common among users
<MythbuntuGuest42> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest42> I will create another userid for it to run as then
<MythbuntuGuest42> so my stuff stays separate
<MythbuntuGuest42> where is the autologin session script you mentioned with the x11vnc stuff kept ?
<superm1> /usr/share/mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest42> cool thanks
<MythbuntuGuest42> you've been a great help
<superm1> that's the session script that runs when you've configured autologin in mcc at least
<superm1> no prob
<MythbuntuGuest42> I think I'll go see what I can work out from here :-)
<superm1> if you've got ideas for how to make things work better at all, we're open to suggestions
<superm1> just because it's done this way right now doesn't mean it's done "Right"
<MythbuntuGuest42> cool ... I don't feel qualified at the moment ... as I said, I seem to get lost with Ubuntu, but I'm trying to learn.  I eventually want to completely get rid of every Mickeysoft POS operating system in my house :-)
<MythbuntuGuest42> A friend got me interested in mythtv, as I hated to install MS media center.
<MythbuntuGuest42> Oh, one futher question - I was thrilled to finally get my video card and TV working - that took me 3 days of pulling my hair out.  I'd like to post what worked for me, in case it will help others.  Where is the best place to post it ?
<superm1> in the forums
<superm1> but i'm interested in what didn't work off the bat with the installer?
<superm1> the installer offers questions about setting up the tv for your
<MythbuntuGuest42> I have a Radeon X1300
<MythbuntuGuest42> I couldn't for the life of me get the tv-out to work.  Mind you, this was with the previous version.  I ended up digging through various guides and trying different things until I found the right drivers that worked, and then had to figure out what lines to put in the xorg.conf to get the tvout enabled and the other monitor I had.
<superm1> oh
<superm1> well actually ati's command line utility generally does the trick
<superm1> if you pass the right options
<MythbuntuGuest42> heheh ... yes but for me the question was what were the right options ?
<superm1> which is what 8.04's installer should have covered, but since you upgraded, that explains things
<MythbuntuGuest42> It didn't recognize my old Westinghouse TV or the Panasonic
<superm1> be wary, AMD hasn't released a driver for 8.10
<superm1> so don't upgrade to 8.10 until they do
<MythbuntuGuest42> Oh that's good to know !
<MythbuntuGuest42> My friend was bugging me to upgrade to 8.10 as soon as it comes out, and I told him I prefer not to live on the bleeding edge - I get tired of putting on band-aids :-)
<MythbuntuGuest42> This time after the upgrade, it did work well with my new Mitsubishi TV, and all I had to do was fix the resolutions so it would work at 1920x1080 ....
<MythbuntuGuest42> Oh, that's soemthing else - I've noticd that while the TV says it does 1920x1080, and it works and looks great, the pixture is centered in the screen with about a 1.5" border around it, instead of fillin gup the screen .. any way to tell the xserver (and myth) to stretch it to fill whole screen ?
<superm1> well you need to identify who is to blame there
<superm1> if it's the driver, or if the tv should be stretching it
<superm1> the tv might be doing this so as to prevent overscan
<MythbuntuGuest42> ah
<MythbuntuGuest42> The TV just says "PC" and won't let me change the format so perhaps so
<MythbuntuGuest42> will dig around and see what info I can find on the TV
<MythbuntuGuest42> if it's the driver then how would I change it ?  I'm using the fglrx driver
<superm1> amd's control centre
<superm1> amdcccle
<MythbuntuGuest42> ok thanks
<MythbuntuGuest42> I really appreciate all your help
<MythbuntuGuest42> Have a good day/evening depending where you are in the world :-)
<superm1> no prob MythbuntuGuest42 . you too
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know how to get totem working in mythbuntu as a media player? I want to use it instead of mplayer because mplayer is having audio sync problems
<lotia> folks is there a way to have the live cd frontend work with a machine that has an nvidia card?
<superm1> yeah, but not with the binary driver
<superm1> you can use the open source driver no problem though when you do
<lotia> superm1: thanks. is there a way to do a custom image using the standard build so it contains the binary driver?
<superm1> lotia, casper unfortunately prevents that
<superm1> it would take a nontrivial development effort
<lotia> superm1: what is casper?
 * lotia apologizes for his ignorance and googles
<superm1> lotia, it's what prepares a lot of the live cd environment
<superm1> it's a canonical written tool
<ajhtiredwolf> anyone know how to fix mplayer audio syncing issues in mythbuntu? or other wise know how to use xine in mythbuntu instead?
<superm1> there is a a wiki page explaining it
<superm1> how to  switch players
<superm1> on help.ubuntu.com
<superm1> i'm not sure if Zinn knows about it
<superm1> !mythvideo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythvideo
<superm1> !mythvideo
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythVideo
<ajhtiredwolf> i know how to install and use xine
<ajhtiredwolf> but if you just type in totem-xine as the player in mythbuntu
<ajhtiredwolf> it will play in the background instead of the current window, mplayer has a bunch of special options at the end of the comman
<ajhtiredwolf> d
<ajhtiredwolf> im wondering which ones are needed for xine to work in mythbuntu
<jphillip> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<ajhtiredwolf> cool thanks, looks like it just needs some configuring, works much better than mplayer though
<lotia> ajhtiredwolf: i use vlc which seems to behave quite well.
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hello, after making a few configuration changes (disabling/re-enabling VNC, creating a new mythuser and setting it to autologin), I restarted my X server and my resolution on the TV dropped to 1024x768.  Checking the Xorg.0.log, I see it is no longer getting correct EDID data.  I've tried restarting X, rebooting the machine, turning the TV off/waiting/turning it on (it's a DLP so have to wait for the lamp) and reboo
<MythbuntuGuest07> I still can not get the EDID data back.
<MythbuntuGuest07> My fglrx driver is 8.471 which i think is the latest
<LaschW> My EPG suddenly shows all programms 1hour earlier. So a sending which starts at 20:00 is shown to start at 19:00. Any idea why / how this happened?
<LaschW> I didn't change the system date/time only mythbackend crashed and mythtv-backend became a zombie process.
<cobb28> hello, i;ve been trying to get mythbuntu working for about 7 hours now and am wits end...i followed 2 different guides exactly and everything seems to work perfectly in the setup except for liveTV, when I click watchTV nothing happens.
<cobb28> i am using a HD Homerun and mythbuntu 8.04, DVI to HDMI cable from nvidia card into an Onkyo receiver, i do not have the sound working through the spdif connection yet
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-11
<dodgerWA> Just installed 8.04.1 as a move from KnoppMyth, and I'm finding video (Live TV) is noticeably jittery.
<dodgerWA> Main difference in this install is I'm using VGA out instead of my PVR-350.
<dodgerWA> Is this to be expected, or is there something I can do to improve the video quality?
<rhpot1991> dodgerWA: have you enabled the 3rd party video drivers via the restricted driver manager?
<dodgerWA> I'm not clear on how to use the restricted driver manager.  all it shows me is an empty list with a [close] button.
<dodgerWA> I did configure X for my specific vga card.
<dodgerWA> ok, I just double-checked:  Setup/Utilities -> Setup -> Mythbuntu -> Proprietary Drivers -> Launch Restricted Drivers Manager
<dodgerWA> it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system".  So, how do I add proprietary drivers?
<rhpot1991> it should provide a checkbox to install them if your computer has something like an ati or nvidia card
<dodgerWA> Also, while I'm waiting for that; where can I find the myth folders?  I have additional drives I want to mount at myth/video and myth/tv, but the myth root isn't where I expect it.
<dodgerWA> rhpot, I don't.  Via Unichrome (S3)
<dodgerWA> [jittery video] I'm not convinced this is a video card problem though.  It seems to coincide with the hard drive writes as the stream is spooled to the drive.
<dodgerWA> [jittery video] The documentation I've found isn't clear.  Should the MPEG decoder on my PVR-350 be getting used even if the output is going through VGA, or do I have to push the output through the 350 to take advantage of that?
<directhex> dodgerWA, you're not using the mpeg decoder.
<dodgerWA> okay, thanks.  I guess I'll just have to go back to using the 350 then.
<dodgerWA> [location of myth folder] okay, so does anybody know where the root "myth" folder is?
<ajhtiredwolf> Im haivng two problems with mythbuntu, the first that is about a third of the time i select " watch tv" the front end crashes and i have to restart it to get it working again. The other is that lirc is acting odd, i can use it fine in mythtv, but after i close mythtv i have to restart lirc and irxevent /irexec to get it working again
<Lossif> hey i have an easy problem, in terminal how do I download the latest parser for youtube?
<Lossif> nm got it to work!
<MythbuntuGuest45> Hello, does anyone know where I can find a list of the supported options to put in the xorg.conf file for the built-in "ati" driver with 8.04 ?
<cobb28> question: every time i restart my mythbuntu box i have to reset the default directories to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings again....any ideas?
<cobb28> it isn't saving these directories..is there a checkbox I overlooked or something?
<dodgerWA> cobb; I do remember seeing an area for setting these values in mythtv-setup, but I didn't mess with them myself.
<cobb28> yea i've been working on this for a couple hours now, very annoying
<cobb28> when i reset the folders to the defaults i can watch tv again until i restart the PC
<dodgerWA> :nod: that sucks
<Foople> anyone know of a analog USB video capture device that works out of the box with mythbuntu?
<baggar11> what's up with avermedia a180's and mythbuntu? doesn't seem to work out of the box. search the forums and keep seeing forum posts pointing to some help guide online, haven't been able to find it... anyone point me in the right direction?
<balz> I restarted my mythtv server and all of the sudden, I have no recorded programs and livetv doesn't work.  I'm not sure where to start... any ideas?
<gregL> go to mythweb and check your database
<gregL> I will bet you will find it crashed
<balz> gregL yeah let me try that
<balz> dammit... mythweb isn't running
<minibox> hi guys
<balz> how do i repair the mysql database?
<fishsponge_> hey people - can anyone offer advice on how to seciure the MySQL server running on my mythbuntu box a little better?
<fishsponge_> the root account, for examplee has no password, there are user accounts for root@ultramagnus, whatever "ultramagnus" is, and i'm not entirelyy sure what to do... i do have phpmyadmin installed, so whatever needs doing will at least be simple!
<fishsponge_> any advice>?
<superm1> fishsponge_, you can set a mysql root password using the mysql command line tool
<superm1> that extra account is a side effect of the build process, doesnt do anything
<fishsponge_> ok, ultramagnus accouunts removed, root passwords set
<fishsponge_> what about the "Any"@"%" account which shows "--" as it's password? (as opposed to "Yes" or "No")...
<fishsponge_> and the "Any"@"localhost" account that has no password...
<superm1> look at what it can change and then decide
<superm1> the only important account is the "Mythtv"
<superm1> account
<superm1> you'll want to make sure you dont change it
<surge> hey guys can anyone help me i have a uqestion
<surge> question*
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | surge
<Zinn> surge: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<surge> no prob
<surge> I understand
<surge> Well... I have a wintv pvr 150 card
<surge> and a geforce fx 5900 ultra video card
<surge> the video card has dvi ,vga and a 9 pin svideo output ?
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds about right
<surge> well
<surge> im guessing theres different standards of svideo cable ?
<surge> be right back
<surge> well my tv uses a 4 pin svideo cable
<surge> is there like a converter box i can buy or something
<surge> basically im just trying to setup the video to connect my video card to my tv
<surge> so i can start configuring mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> go buy a 4 pin cable?
<surge> well the video card has a 9pin svideo input on it
<tgm4883_laptop> you mean output?
<surge> yes sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like your card has VIVO
<surge> yes video in video out
<tgm4883_laptop> in which case I think* since you only want video out you can just plug a 4 pin svideo in there
<shame> any of you have a usb genpix skywalker?
<surge> it will fit ?
<tgm4883_laptop> or you might need a splitter cable
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, it should fit, the 1-4 pins are in the same location
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_In_Video_Out  and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svideo
<surge> ok
<surge> this may seem like a dumb question
<surge> but
<surge> cant i juse use the video output on my pvr 150 card
<tgm4883_laptop> being that your PVR-150 doesn't have video output.   No.
<surge> of course
<surge> seems i need that vivo cable
<surge> for my video card
<tgm4883_laptop> well if your video card didn't come with one i'd try the 4 pin option
<folkert> Hi I hear tv-sound at login, please look at this thread for further explanation http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944485
<surge> yeah.... lost that dang cable and i tried the 4 pin option.. pins don
<surge> don
<surge> don't* match up right
<surge> I guess I will just go buy that cable...
<ajhtiredwolf> im having a problem with mythtv, about every other time that i try and watch tv it will hang for a while and then say "can't connect to the master back end server is it running?"
<folkert> anyone???
<surge> what type of video card do you guys use for your ythbox ?
<surge> mythbox* ?
<oz_> new atom boards any good for running backend/frontend together
<surge> hey guys
<surge> whats a good video card for a mthbox setup
<surge> you guys there
<surge> ?
<balz> My myth box went haywire:  no ssh, no webmin, no mythweb, and livetv (and recordings) don't work either.  I'm guessing that the problem might stem (at least partially) from a database problem, but I really don't know where to start.  Any suggestions?
<cobb28> would by chance anyone know how to remove the rg6 cable from a dish network satellite? are the cable connections inside the LNB?
<balz> I tried "mysqlcheck -u mythtv -p --repair"  (also tried with "root" instead of "mythtv") and I get the following error:  Got Error:  2002:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' 2 when trying to connect
<balz> nvm fixed!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-12
<MythbuntuGuest39> would someone be willing to give me some help getting a HDTV Wonder to work with mythbuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> Im having a problem, about every other time i try and watch tv it hangs for a while and then says that couldn't' connect to the master backend server is it running? I then have to start up the backetnd again
<cobb28> is the mythtv backend the only computer that will need to be running the mysql database? or do i need that setup adn configured on my frontend i am trying to connect with also?
<balz> what does mythfilldatabase do, exactly?
<]oscar> I'm trying to install mythbuntu inside a new, fresh ubuntu installation (8.04.1)
<]oscar> In MCC, services, I cannot start vnc services...
<]oscar> Activating it, I must digit a new password, but nothing happens. Also rebooting, vns is not listening...
<]oscar> suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest13> hey guys, i'm getting really choppy playback in mythtv when playing dvds. VLC works fine...
<MythbuntuGuest13> i ripped a dvd, and i still get choppy playback
<MythbuntuGuest13> can anyone help please?
<MythbuntuGuest13> investigated this further - looks like MythTV internal video player is the problem
<MythbuntuGuest13> running ATI restricted drivers
<MythbuntuGuest13> anyone know what I can do?
<dshumate_> I have tested my tuner with mplayer -vo xv /dev/video0  and it works,  Iv'e done the complete install with no errors I can find, but when I go to watch tv all I get is a black screen for a few mins then it dumps back to menu.  Can someone please help me?
<tgm4883_laptop> !blank screen | dshumate_
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank screen
<tgm4883_laptop> !black screen | dshumate_
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about black screen
<tgm4883_laptop> !bla% | dshumate_
<Zinn> dshumate_: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<dshumate_> checking now
<dshumate_> can't find a menu option to set record directory on the front end how do I determine where it is set?
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to go into mythtv-setup on the backend
<dshumate_> k checking there now, what is the reccomend place to set the directory in?  var?
<tgm4883_laptop> /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> but you can stick it anywhere you want with the proper permissions
<tgm4883_laptop> mines in /mythtv
<dshumate_> okay did that same thing
<dshumate_> with one difference I now have a file in that directory, where as before it was empty
<dshumate_> still black screen and dump back ot menu after a few mins
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin your backend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<surge> anyone use a wintv pvr-150
<dshumate_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m42ab79b4
<dshumate_> that is the one I use and am working with tgm4883_laptop to get working,  I did have it working under 7.04  (this is a fresh install by the way not and upgrade)
<tgm4883_laptop> what tuner?
<dshumate_> pvr 150
<dshumate_> ivtv
<tgm4883_laptop> in mythtv-setup, sounds like you didn't set it up as a hardware encoder
<surge> hey guys for a person just starting out setting up a mythbox do you think i should download 8.10 or stick with 8.04 stable mythbuntu
<dshumate_> I'm sure I did I will bring it up again and look
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, do you have an ati card?
<surge> no
<surge> its a wintv-pvr 150
<surge> nvidia card
<surge> for video
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd go with 8.10, but i like breakage ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> plus it's out soon
<surge> k
<surge> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> dshumate_, the reason I say that is because I see things like this in your log
<tgm4883_laptop> NVR(/dev/video0): Unknown video codec.  Please go into the TV Settings, Recording Profiles and setup the four 'Software Encoders' profiles.  Assuming RTjpeg for now.
<tgm4883_laptop> which usually points to incorrect setup
<dshumate_> so frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> no backend
<surge> I have been reading alot the in video source section you have to type television for the capture card to work ?
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, what?
<surge> that came out garbled lol
<tgm4883_laptop> dshumate_, thats from your backend log, which is a backend problem
<surge> I have been reading alot on the internet that when you go to setup the video source section of mythtv setup you have to put in the video source field television
<surge> is this correct?
<surge> and also do you really have to use schedules direct or no?
<tgm4883_laptop> no field source television
<tgm4883_laptop> schedules direct if you live in the USA
<tgm4883_laptop> there are other ways, but I won't be going into them
<surge> so no for video source television
<surge> what do you put the capture source
<surge> ?
<surge> i typed Tuner 1
<tgm4883_laptop> Ah
<tgm4883_laptop> I see
<tgm4883_laptop> you are just talking about the name then?
<surge> because I went through all the steps fine but when i select watch-tv nothing happens
<tgm4883_laptop> you could name it thingamajig
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, did you follow the installation guide?
<surge> yes
<surge> well sort of lol
<tgm4883_laptop> sort of?
<tgm4883_laptop> theres your problem ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> Unfortunatly I have to go now
<surge> well isnt the pvr-150 supported right out the box?
<surge> no prob
<surge> thanks anyway
<tgm4883_laptop> surge, yes, but that means that you don't have to load drivers for it and such
<tgm4883_laptop> you still have to set it up
<surge> gotcha
<surge> i will look at the manual again lol
<surge> any good guies you recommend
<dshumate_> same thing
<surge> than just the regular one
<surge> guides*
<dshumate_> still nogo tgm and thanks for the help so far hopefully we can get this thing figured out.
<fishsponge_> hey people - is there any way to get mythmusic to download Album covers etc... from somewhere?
<fishsponge_> i'm ripping a load of my CDs, and it'd be great to have the album art automatically put in...
<fishsponge_> anyone there?
<fishsponge_> does anyone know how to automatically grab album covers for mythmusic??
<MythbuntuGuest94> !tnc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about tnc
<MythbuntuGuest94> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest94> anybody know about setting up EPG for denmark ?
<stephan__> i simply need to rescan my channles to add a new one, when i un mythtv backend setup it says its running and does not allow me to scan for new ones...how do i stop the backend ?
<stephan__> i did /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop and then ran the mythtbacked setup again and it still says it's running
<stephan__> please help we are missing the football game\
<Seeker`> What are peoples xmltv entries for BBC3 / BBC4?
<Jorophose> hi, I know this isn't really mythbuntu related, or even mythtv related, but when using XvMC, can it also upscale the video at the same time? Or is that for xv and possibly something entirely seperate? asking because I'm going to put together a miniITX mythbox, but it needs to be able to do "SDTV" upscaled to 720p at the very least...
<surge> this seems like a dumb question but
<surge> does svideo do audio also
<surge> I have a wintv pvr 150
<Jorophose> no, only hdmi does video+audio from what I recall
<Jorophose> you'd need rca audio cables [or whatever you call them]
<Jorophose> or of course digital/optical audio if you've got a godly set up 8)
<surge> so how would i pipe the audio out to my tv after i setup my video card to connect to my tv
<surge> with rca cables?
<surge> on the pvr card
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-05
<Seeker`> so if i download and install that .deb, I'll have the latest 0.22
<Seeker`> and all that I  need to do for backup is backup mythconverg?
<Seeker`> (just to be clear)
<tgm4883> Seeker`, you install the package and select which verision you want to have installed
<tgm4883> in your case, 0.22
<orificium> "sudo apt-get upgrade" after selecting version
<Seeker`> how do I select the version?
<tgm4883> orificium, actually, sudo apt-get update first
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it asks you when it installs
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it asks you if you want to activate weekly builds, which you do
<tgm4883> then asks you the version
<tgm4883> all via debconf
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> and how easy / possible will it be to convert back to the non-ppa when 9.10 is released?
<tgm4883> dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> then say no to weekly builds
<Seeker`> k
<Seeker`> thanks
<tgm4883> but i'd leave it active
<Seeker`> will try shortly
<orificium> tgm4883: once 9.10 is released, Update Manager should just say there is a new distribution release right?
<tgm4883> orificium, I think so
<tgm4883> and actually, the PPA will be disabled if you do upgrade to a new distribution
<Seeker`> do I want to activate the testing PPA?
<Seeker`> for MythExport and MythNetTV
<tgm4883> Seeker`, it has other stuff as well I think
<orificium> Seeker`: apparently mythnettv is being replaced by mirobridge anyway.
<Seeker`> tgm4883: but do I want it?
<tgm4883> probably should add a link to the PPA
<Seeker`> Y/N
<orificium> Seeker`: I enabled it.  you don't have to install the packages
<Seeker`> it says lots of myth packages are being held back
<Seeker`> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<orificium> I had problems runnign apt-get dist-upgrade
<orificium> I used apt-get upgrade
<orificium> do the apt-get update first
<Seeker`> I did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update, now running apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seeker`> had some kernel packages held back for a while
<orificium> you may also need to run mythfrontend -r to reset the theme if the frontend doesn't start
<orificium> I had that problem on a fresh copy of 9.04
<orificium> after installing auto-builds
<tgm4883> !testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please download the Mythbuntu repos package from http://www.mythbuntu.org/testingandreporting and install it.
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy, Intrepid, & Jaunty.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about repos
<tgm4883> @learn repos - http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<Zinn> I just learned: repos - http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<tgm4883> @learn weekly - Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<Zinn> I just learned: weekly - Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy (0.21 only), Intrepid, Jaunty, and Karmic (0.22 and 0.23-trunk).  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<Seeker`> updated; seems to work really well
<Seeker`> only dislike is the colour of the new theme :P
<tgm4883> carbon fiber?
<Seeker`> huh?
<superm1> Seeker`, you might need to grab the updated mythbuntu theme directly from launchpad if that's what you want to use
<superm1> since we dont have it on those repos - only in karmic
<superm1> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<Seeker`> the terra theme colour isn't great
<superm1> oh terra
<tgm4883> interestin
<tgm4883> yea terra is cool, but I like the default mythbuntu theme better
<Seeker`> any idea how to get graphite?
<superm1> it should be coming with tomorrow's updates
<superm1> or it's on the karmic repo already
<superm1> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/myththemes
 * mishehu bahs.
<Seeker`> tgm4883: what is the name of the default mythbuntu?
 * mishehu laments over a52 spdif passthru
<tgm4883> Seeker`, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu I think
<Seeker`> mishehu: no longer works?
<mishehu> Seeker`: mythmusic passes the sound through fine, but the builtin dvd player doesnt, I only hear weird pulses of "static"
<Seeker`> ah
<mishehu> does 9.04 use pulseaudio?
<wombo> no
<wombo> it disable it on startup of mythfrontend
<mishehu> good
<mishehu> ok, maybe I need to set both the passthrough and default audio devices to ALSA:iec958
<Seeker`> argh, graphite is so close to being a good theme, yet so far
<tgm4883> Seeker`, graphite?
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> the theme
<tgm4883> link?
<Seeker`> http://www.fecitfacta.com/Graphite/Gallery.html
<Seeker`> but there isn't any consistency in colours
<Seeker`> can't find an option to view more than 30 mins at a time in the program guide atm
<Seeker`> its also slightly broken, which I am assuming is because I'm using weird versions of things
 * tgm4883 still prefers the mythbuntu theme
<Seeker`> the main page is ok
<Seeker`> browsing stuff is a little clunky still, but not too bad
<Seeker`> but the background to the program guide is a truely horrible pink/purple
<orificium> Seeker`: graphite had a problem with editing metadata
<orificium> Seeker`: not sure if its still a problem
<Seeker`> hmm, dont have the new default theme as an option
<Seeker`> will have tofind the package somewhere
<orificium> yeah I don't think the package worked for me either
<orificium> I downloaded the tar.gz
<orificium> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/0.20090924/+files/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20090924.tar.gz
<orificium> should have and OSD in there as well, both go in /usr/share/mythtv/themes/
<orificium> Seeker`: http://www.fecitfacta.com/Arclight/ is in the works for .23
<orificium> Seeker`: Noticed this on the wiki recently - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Blue_Abstract_Theme
<mishehu> ok this is driving me insane.
<mishehu> if I set the default audio device to ALSA:default, then mythmusic does send audio out to my receiver via SPDIF
<mishehu> and if i set the default passthrough device as ALSA:iec958, I get nada (and it is unmuted in alsamixer)
<Seeker`> orificium: how do you install a downloaded theme?
<orificium> Seeker`: download .tar.gz   "sudo mv (package name -- use tab to autocomplete) /usr/share/mythtv/themes/"
<orificium> then "cd /usr/share/mythtv/themes"
<orificium> tar xvf (package name)
<orificium> should unpack two directories
<orificium> that's it
<orificium> probably need to sudo the tar as well
<superm1> you can put them in your home directory i thought too
<superm1> in ~/.mythtv/themes
<rhpot1991> superm1: I didn't get too far today :(
<superm1> rhpot1991, i just got one done
<superm1> i just did my laptop with fglrx graphics
<rhpot1991> when this is done recording I plan on moving files
<rhpot1991> spent a good portion of the day cleaning out old recordings
<rhpot1991> then I had to go out and do some grocery shopping and stuffs
<mishehu> can anybody help?  I want to get ac3/dts passthrough working.  heck, it seems like even pcm passthrough works too (if I specify aplay -d iec985 I get the sound I expect)
<mrand> Hi Zinn.  I'm going to play with you a sec.  !help
<mrand> !help I say
<Zinn> !help I say For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mrand> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<mrand> no you aren't.
<mrand> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<mrand> Howard was a night guy, I take it... since you were named after him and all.
<mrand> !bug
<mrand> !rtfm
<Zinn> http://xkcd.com/293/
<jac1d> Good evening all.  Building up a new myth system, have the hardware here.  Display is a 1080p LCD tv.
<jac1d> In addition to Mythtv want to be able to skype on the TV (so the kids can see grandparents) and also run rhapsody ideally (although this may require dual boot to windows)
<jac1d> what desktop comes with mythbuntu?  can I run KDE?
<rwlove_> just installed 9.10 and it looks like pulseaudio is the default, everything works, but no audio in mythtv... can anyone help?
<mishehu> I wish, I can't get audio working properly on my system and I'm in 9.04
<rwlove_> sorry to hear that
<mishehu> rwlove_: yeah, I've got my system hooked up to a receiver via spdif optical, and I can only get mythmusic to output any real sound.  I cannot seem to convince myth to passthrough the ac3 and dts streams
<superm1> rwlove_, you can try this: EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1 mythfrontend
<superm1> but i wouldn't expect it to work perfectly
<mishehu> I hear so much bad stuff about pulseaudio
<mishehu> about the latency and such
<superm1> likewise
<mishehu> wonder why it's still in such wide use
<superm1> dtchen can tell you all about it
<mishehu> of course I'm not getting myth and spdif to be friend right now either and I feel like I'm banging my head on the wall.
<mishehu> holy crap
<mishehu> got the audio working perfectly
<mishehu> it was counter-intuitive though - had to set max audio channels to stereo
<superm1> that sounds like it might be a bug ?
<beatbreaker> question: If i install Mythbuntu Beta will it upgrade it's self to the full official release once it comes out?
<beatbreaker> nice work on the theme by the way, it looks great!
<superm1> beatbreaker, yes it will
<JokerNfear> hello has anyone here successfully have mythbuntu 9.10 and a modded xbox runing xbmc with xbmcmyth installed working as front end?
<Afterbang> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hipitihop> I have 9.04 installed, I have setup a card a source and done a scan and can see channel guide via mythweb but when I select "watch tv" in the front end it just returns to the menu. hints ?
<rhpot1991> !blank | hipitihop
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<rhpot1991> !blank% | hipitihop
<Zinn> hipitihop: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<hipitihop> Zinn: sorry, not familiar with all the myth bits yet, what is the normal path you're refering to ?
<mrand>  /var/lib/mythtv and all directories below that one
<mrand> hipitihop ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<hipitihop> mrand: thanks, ls -l shows drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 6 2009-10-06 00:00 recordings
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: did you setup your tuner in mythtv-setup?
<hipitihop> rhpot1991: yes and the scan appears to have found all the channels, mythweb shows listings too
<hipitihop> must I setup a live tv group ?
<rhpot1991> should automagically point at /var/lib/mythtv/recordings I think
<rhpot1991> can double check it though
<hipitihop> only thing pointing there in mythtv-setup storage directories is default
<mcbane> Hi
<mcbane> I am trying to get mythtv running on debian.I know this is a ubuntu channel, but I guess that the packages are very much alike.
<mcbane> I always get a segfault when I try to do a channel scan. I found a bug concerning multi core cpus, but mine is a single core. Can somebody point me in the right direction?
<mrand> mcbane: What revision of mythtv are you running?
<mcbane> 0.21.svn20080706-0.0
<mrand> sorry, that doesn't mean much to me.  Need a --version output
<mcbane> mythtv --version just tries to start the frontend here. I get no version
<mcbane> but it is 0.21
<mcbane> ah, got it
<mcbane> MythTV Version   : exporté
<mcbane> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-21-fixes
<mcbane> Library API      : 0.21.20080304-1
<mcbane> Network Protocol : 40
<mrand> Hmmm... that's old enough that it doesn't have the version in it:
<mrand>  mythfrontend --version
<mrand> Please include all output in bug reports.
<mrand> MythTV Version   : 21768
<mrand> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-21-fixes
<mrand> Network Protocol : 40
<mrand> Library API      : 0.21.20080304-1
<mrand> oh wait, the exporte is overwriting
<mrand> So I don't know.  It might be in the status message within mythfrontend.  Unfortunately (for you), the developers are completely focused on 0.22 and have made it pretty clear that 0.21 has all the bug fixes it is going to have
<mrand> btw, you're using mythtvfrontend, and not mythtv, right?
<mrand> mythtv is a test program.
<mrand> mythfrontend I mean.
<mcbane> I asked mythbackend and mythfrontend which are telling me the same
<mrand> understood.  your best bet might be to look through the mythtv searchable archives http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/ , and baring that, ask on the #mythtv-users channel or mythtv-users email list.
<mcbane> ok, I will do that. Thanks for your time :)
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<sidh> i can't find where i'm wrong !!! i can see the mythtv logo, and boot process on tv, but when mythtv starts nothing is displayed on the tv, here is my xorg.conf modified for TV output, Xorg.0.log doesn't seem to complain about it... do you see something wrong please ? http://pastebin.com/f4a9fa979
<mishehu> do you see just a black screen with a window border in the middle but nothing else?
<mishehu> or blank completely?
<sidh> mishehu: no on the lcd screen i have everything
<sidh> on the tv i have nothing at all
<sidh> but at boot time i have everything on both
<sidh> it seems it is when the Xorg configuration is used
<mishehu> have you tried booting with only the tv connected to the video card?
<sidh> no
<sidh> let's try
<mishehu> make sure you do a full reboot when you do that
<mishehu> some graphics devices are funny like that (have had ati's like that in the past)
<sidh> mishehu: i just typed reboot as root
<mishehu> that shoudl work
<sidh> and i suddenly get the mythbuntu logo getting emtiy
<sidh> empty
<mishehu> yeah that's normal shutdown procedure
<sidh> mishehu: IT WORKS
<sidh> but everything is black and white
<mishehu> that's how the default theme is
<mishehu> and it's not ALL black and white, play around with mythtv a bit and you'll see there is some color in there.
<mishehu> the problem you seem to be having is that your lcd monitor is getting negotiated before the tv, and thus a resolution or refresh rate taht the tv doesn't support is selected.
<sidh> mishehu: no even the menu is black and white
<sidh> whereas onthe lcd screen i
<sidh> it is in colour
<mishehu> donno man
<mishehu> the defualt theme on 9.04 was almost completely b&w
<sidh> mishehu: no  after the theme
<sidh> when you have menu, there is some logo (couloured square before entry menu)
<sidh> they are b&w, not green, red, blue and so on
<mishehu> how about when you play a file?
<sidh> it is b&w
<mishehu> the last time I had that problem it was due to a loose connection
<mishehu> when using rca to connect to the tv
<sidh> i use s-video <-> s-video
<sidh> and it plugs into a peritel plug
<sidh> that plugs at end into a tv
<mishehu> argh, I just found out what my problem was with my remote control
<mishehu> had a faulty ir receiver.  :-/
<mishehu> what's a peritel?
<sidh> mishehu: this is a big plug you put on the tv, like a rectangle, with a cut corner
<sidh> with a lot of pin
<sidh> http://www.son-video.com/Lexique/image/Peritel.gif
<sidh> GREAT i have color on TV output  WAHHHHOOOOWWWWWWW
<len> xfce broke for me on karmic after last nights updates.  Video goes blank after login.  If I change sesson to xterm, it works and I can launch mythfrontend.real from the terminal to get it to work, so I know it is xfce that's broken.
<len> Anyone know what's up?
<superm1> len, check out ~/.xsession-errors after it goes black
<superm1> switch to a VT to do so
<Afterbang> Hi, I have a couple questions about building a mythtv suitable dvr box
<mishehu> sidh: is the peritel a standard type of connector?  I've not seen that before.  I'm familiar with hdmi and dvi, etc.
<mishehu> and if it is a standard, judging by what looks like french on that link you gave, is it a european-only standard?
<mishehu> Afterbang: well, nobody can answer you unless you ask your quesitons.
<mishehu> the crickets are chirping in the meantime :-)
<gunni_> Just a short question. I am running weekly trunk builds on jaunty. Is it safe to upgrade to karmic?
<hads> Jaunty itself has been pretty stable here, I can't speak for the myth parts though.
<mrand> gunni: what does safe mean to you?
<mrand> If there are still some bugs being worked out, will your wife or kids divorce you?
<gunni_> I know that trunk is not safe, just curious if the update can break something (as if version in karmic is less recent or like this)
<hads> There are still bugs being worked out from versions gone past ;)
<gunni_> I can live with reinstalling myth, but if database breaks would be a mess.
<hads> That's what database backups are for
 * gunni_ is a bit lazy sometimes
<rhpot1991> yes, always backup your db
<rhpot1991> gunni_: I'm wondering why you want to?
<rhpot1991> if you are already running trunk, is there something you are trying to accomplish?
<hads> `mysqldump mythconverg > foo.sql` I'm lazy but that's pretty easy :)
<gunni_> Its my desktop also, and now that everything is running fine it gets boring :) I need some bugs ^^
<mrand> gunni_: if you're willing to install and help, then we'd welcome it.  Right now pulse audio tends to get in the way on Karmic, but we're hoping to get that fixed very soon.
<mrand> If you can disable pulse audio, then I think people are generally reporting good results.  Mostly minor regressions.
<gunni_> I heard mythtv will completely drop puleaudio support, or stop pulseaudio if started. Heard that on mythtv channel
<gunni_> Now pulseaudio is running fine here with mythtv
<mrand> Depending on your config, I think it might work.  We're proposing what you describe to the mythtv team until they add support for it.
<gunni_> maybe on weekend i bear up to upgrade to karmic then
<Seeker`> how can I change the number of 0.5 hour slots shown on the program guide in 0.22?
<rhpot1991> gunni_: yes, if you don't mind running beta then go for it, just keep in mind its beta so there will be some bugs
<gunni_> rhpot1991: as i am running trunk, beta is no big deal for me. And i switched ubuntu quite often before regular release.
<rhpot1991> go for it then
<rhpot1991> just backup your db first, always do that to be safe :)
<mishehu> when mplayer is called up by the default command line in mythtv, what audio device is it using?
<superm1> mplayer isn't the default anymore
<superm1> Internal is
<superm1> if your DB has mplayer, you should switch it to Internal
<mishehu> superm1: in 9.04 it is for misc video files
<superm1> w/ 0.22?
<mishehu> at least that's what was set on my install by default...  is internal the proper way to go for misc video files in 9.04
<superm1> it used to be set default to mplayer yes
<mishehu> I'm using whatever mythtv comes on 9.04
<superm1> okay yeah disregard what i said then.
<superm1> you can go change the default command line options for mplayer in the mythvideo settings
<mishehu> superm1: well reason I ask is because it's downmixing a file that has an a52 5.1 stream in it to stereo
<superm1> i think that's it's default behavior
<superm1> you can add an option to the mplayer conf file
<superm1> in your home directory or /etc to change it
<mishehu> yeah I'm looking for that option in the man page
<mishehu> so many options heh
<mishehu> almost makes me want to replace it with xine.
<mishehu> ok got it in the /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf file...   removed pulse from the devices, and added hwdts,hwac3 to the filters line.  now it does what I want :-)
<Seeker`> how can I change the number of 0.5 hour slots shown on the program guide in 0.22?
<len> I just installed kdebase because of my problems with xfce, but when I rebooted, KDE had not been added as a session option to gdm.  Still just have mythbutu, xfce, and xterm options--no KDE listed.
<goldins> Hi, I have an geForce 6200 that I'm connecting to my sony trinitron with a VGA to Component cable. Should I expect this to work?
<goldins> because I'm trying all sorts of things in xorg.conf and it's plainly not
<gregL> Seeker`, What theme? If it's Graphite,you can't from what i was told by the author..
<hads> len: kdebase isn't the full KDE desktop env
<hads> If you want everything then you want kubuntu-desktop
<len> That package includes all sorts of extra apps and such though, doesn't it?  I just want the KDE Desktop and a few basic utilities--will usually just use to launch mythtv until I get the xfce problem sorted out.
<len> Isn't the kdebase package supposed to add an entry to gdm?
<superm1> len, did ~/.xsession-errors indicate any more whats going on?
<superm1> you might also try removing ~/.cache and ~/.config
<superm1> possibly ~/.local too
<hads> Use ratpoison or something
<Seeker`> gregL: Terra (or whatever the new one is)
<len> There were a few errors, but I couldn't tell what was causing it.  I was going to install kde, and then get back to checking into it.  I'll try deleting those files and see what happens.
<len> I'm encountering another problem with Mythtv itself now.  When I try to record something  it just just accepts my choice be doesn't actually add it to the que.  No errors or anything.  No symbol shows up on the schedule showing it will be recorded.
<len> I have three tuners, and they all show up as functioning and ready to record.
<len> Any idea what might be happening?  I choose a program from the schedule, select "record only this showing", "once a week", or whatever, and hit "save changes,"  just like I always do, only now no symbol shows up on the schedule showing it will be recorded--nor does it indicated any errors or conflicts.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-06
<MythbuntuGuest02> #mythtv
<hipitihop> when running mythfilldatabase via an ssh session, do I need to run as root i.e. 'sudo mythfilldatabase' ?
<orificium> hipitihop: it runs without sudo fine from my ssh session.
<len> superm1, removing the .cache and .config directories fixed the xfce problem.
<Cyber-Dogg> does mythbuntu do anything for ntp out of the box"
<hipitihop> orificium: thanks and your ssh session is the user used during mythbuntu install ?
<mrand> cyber-dogg: yes, I believe so.
<hipitihop> when I run mythfilldatabse it reports "XMLTVConfig entry in settings table missing, falling back to old behavior" is this normal or a sign of something not configured correctly ?
<rwlove_> can anyone tell me exactly how to switch from xfce4 to the gnome desktop?
<rwlove_> I've installed gnome, but I can't figure out how to switch it
<tgm4883> rwlove_, at the login screen, you can select your session
<tgm4883> select gnome
<rwlove_> hmm... I didn't notice it actually
<rwlove_> I'll check again
<rwlove_> I'm running 9.10 beta
<rwlove_> so there could be a bug or something as well... I've ran into quite a few
<tgm4883> rwlove_, did you file bugs on launchpad?
<tgm4883> I also find it a little funny that you assume it's a bu
<tgm4883> g
<rwlove_> it is funny I agree
<rwlove_> it's most likely user error
<tgm4883> rwlove_, just for fun, I logged out of my frontend
<abarbaccia> hey - im having a little trouble compiling v4l-dvb on karmic. says it cannot find dma.h and no kernel sources installed but i believe my build environment is setup correctly. can someone help me by testing on their machine
<tgm4883> it's there on the login screen on the bottom after you select your username
<squidly> ok this is odd
<squidly> mythbuntu repo's using trunk, updated today and I get a couple a version mismatch between the frontend and the backend
<squidly> ok never mind the update did not restart my backend
<abarbaccia> squidly: that's happened to me before. doh!
<squidly> yea.. it's annoy8ing the script wont stop/start it properly
<abarbaccia> squidly: which script?
<squidly> the init script
<abarbaccia> it doesn't work?
<squidly> I just did a /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop and it did not stop it
<abarbaccia> how did you start the backend?
<squidly> abarbaccia: the same way
<abarbaccia> hmm. interesting. mine works...
<ctpaterson> Can anyone tell me how/if I can configure the liveTV timeout to wait longer?  I'm getting a lot of liveTV crashes when switching it on, changing channels, or program rollovers.
<tgm4883> squidly, are you using karmic?
<squidly> tgm4883: neg
<tgm4883> ok
<squidly> 9.04
<rwlove_> tgm4883: got logged into gnome
<mrand> tgm4883: I am.  Noticed the same thing about the backend this morning after updating
<rwlove_> unfortunately didn't fix my problem
<squidly> mrand: that is has happened serveral times before
<tgm4883> mrand, you can't restart your backend either?
<squidly> I can start it
<squidly> but the restart does not restart it
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, livetv timeout?
<mrand> Oh, sorry, I meant that after the upgrade was complete, the backend was still the wrong version, which means it was never shut down.
<tgm4883> it's configurable in the frontend in 0.22, in 0.21 you have to configure it via manual db editin
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: I'm asking if there is such a thing that is configurable...don't know how else to deal with the liveTV crashes.
<tgm4883> but I don't think that is what you are really asking about
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: I can run a query comfortably, if that's the only way.
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, sounds like it's taking too long to tune the channel?
<mrand> tgm4883: I didn't try to restart it manually.  I was in a hurry, so I rebooted since it had done a kernel update.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Could be...my recordings always look fine - in that they start when they should, and they never fail to record...I also get no problem playing back recordings.  Watching live TV itself, though, is an unpredictable effort.
<tgm4883> just FYI, when you say live tv timeout, there is actually a feature called that where if you are watching live tv and you don't press a button for X minutes it returns to the menu
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Yeah, that's what kept coming up in my google searching.  ;>  Don't need that.
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, tuner?
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Hauppauge PVR-500...nothing new about it.
<tgm4883> logs?
<tgm4883> or rather
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: I'll pastie a snapshot from a recent failed channel change...sec
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: http://pastie.org/643154  At 21:26:38 I started watching TV, and it worked.  I then tried to change the channel, and it returned to the menu after a delay.
<tgm4883> !logs | ctpaterson
<Zinn> ctpaterson: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> I would like backend logs as well
<ctpaterson> k...I'll try the log grabber thing...never done it before, so bear with me.  Thanks.
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, don't be afraid of it. We wrote it to do all the work for you
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Not afraid...just inexperienced.  ;>  Standby...and thank you.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f16b9ae91  And having never done it before...may I just say that's a thing of beauty.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: *ahem*  And those Oprah Winfrey and Dr. Phil viewings are NOT mine.
<tgm4883> right ;)
<mrand> ctpaterson: that's what they all say.
<tgm4883> I suppose the disney dvd isn't yours either
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: No, that I'll take the hit for...anything to make my little girl smile.  The wife, though, she hangs for her own crimes.
<abarbaccia> has anyone tried compiling v4l on karmic yet?
<tgm4883> so i'm seeing 2 things
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883> 2009-10-05 21:37:31.539 MPEGRec(/dev/video2) Warning: Audio sample rate 32000 Hz
<tgm4883> #
<tgm4883>                         is not supported by ivtv driver, using 48000 Hz instead.
<tgm4883> and a bunch of ERROR when trying to delete file
<tgm4883> i'd try fixing both those and trying again
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Okay...that strikes me as low...but I'm not sure I know what hits you about it.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883:  Sorry...disregard that.  Let me take a look at those.
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, also, I see that /home is full
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Are you able to steer me to where I might find the audio sampling?  I'm walking all the setup menus looking for it.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Now that's interesting...
<tgm4883> /hulkster/backup200 is pretty much full too
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Yeah...mythtv doesn't really care about hulkster...the drogos belong to it, though.
<tgm4883> and why does (~paterson/bin/mythfront_startIfNotRunning.sh) run every second?
<tgm4883> so yea, I would check all of those things and then try again
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Those logs say a lot, don't they?  I was getting a lot of mythfrontend crashes for a while (might have been in 8.04).  That's a cronjob that checks whether there's a frontend process, and starts one if there isn't.  Saved me calls at work, and my wife the trauma of using the console.
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> do you have a remote?
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Remove control, yeah.
<tgm4883> cause you could make one of your remote buttons launch that script
<ctpaterson> err...Remote control
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Yeah...been meaning to do that for a while...just haven't got round to it yet.
<tgm4883> ctpaterson, you need irexec, when you get around to it
<tgm4883> but check those settings first.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: Thanks for the tip.  Can you tell me where to find the setting for the audio sample rate?
<tgm4883> I think the audio sampling is in the frontend recording profiles
<ctpaterson> tgm4883:  Odd...don't think I've ever been in there.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: I've got four recording profiles; "Default", "Live TV", "High Quality", and "Low Quality"...all say 48k for audio.
<JokerNfear> hey guys im having a problem with cbmcmyth and a backend server im getting an error connectiing to database ..im thinking my DB is set 127.0.0.1 and need to chang eit to the ip addy how can i do this?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help
<mattwj2002> I need help to upgrade mythbuntu 8.10 to mythbuntu 9.04 without a network connection only using a cdrom
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> can anyone help me?
<hipitihop> My htpc is connected to my tv via hdmi, should I expect audio across hdmi ?
<ctpaterson> hip: I think audio can be transmitted across HDMI...but is the port on your PC part of the video card or the audio card?  I suspect it's separate on the PC.
<ctpaterson> tgm4883: If you're still around, I've disposed with all the errored files.  I can't find the source of the 32000 audio sample rate, and so can't change it.  Everything I look at from the menu says 48000.  The problem still occurs.
<ctpaterson> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hipitihop> ctpaterson: I see, I'm not quite sure which because it is all intergated afaik It is a POV ION Duel Atom motherboard
<mrand> mattwj2002: will you have net access after the upgrade?
<mattwj2002> yes
<mattwj2002> as matter of fact that is why I am doing the upgrade
<mrand> So you're expecting the upgrade to fix something, I take it?
<mattwj2002> yes
<hipitihop> ctpaterson: if that is the case then you are suggesting that I will need to take audio out separately . since the tv has hdmi input is it likely to expect a separate audio input ?
<mattwj2002> actually I am planning a fresh install now
<mattwj2002> I did some talking over at #ubuntu
<mattwj2002> I know that 9.04 supports my wireless nic right out of the box
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I am actually going to try the beta for fun.....anyone else experiment with it?
<hipitihop> does anyone know why some channel recordings are without audio and others are fine ? how do I debug the settings.
<ctpaterson> hip: I quickly read a review of the board...I'm guessing that the HDMI is video...there's a line in there that makes me unsure - but the table of I/Os looks like the separation that I'm used to.  Depends on the TV, but it might not be easily prepared for that.  I know I've got my audio going to a separate set of speakers.
<mrand> mattwj2002: Oh, if you're willing to do a fresh install, that's great.  Lots of people are having sucess with the 9.10 beta.  Only minor regressions here and there.  Sound is one of our bigger challenges.
<mrand> Actually the beta iso is outdated - tons of fixes have occurred over the past five days.
<mrand> But if you have net access, you can easily update.
<hipitihop> ctpaterson: hmm thanks for looking at the board... TV is an LG-50PB4D ...looking at its manual now
<mattwj2002> mrand what type of sound issues?
<ctpaterson> hip: good luck...
<mattwj2002> :-s
<mattwj2002> I was actually having some with 8.10
<mrand> pulse audio can get in the way... but it can be overcome without a great deal of effort.
<hipitihop> ctpaterson: thanks.
<mattwj2002> but the updates fix it?
<mattwj2002> I am excited about the new version of mythtv
<mattwj2002> :D
<mrand> We have a patch that is not integrated yet... should be soon.  Many people don't have a problem, but those that do are able to work around it by disabling pulse audio.
<mrand> We're all excited about the new version!
<hipitihop> how do I get at the settings which effect audio recording on a per channel basis...some channels record with sounds and others don't
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I found a bug in the beta
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> a big bug :-s
<mattwj2002> and it is driving me buggy :-s
<superm1> file it on launchpad :)
<hipitihop> does anyone know where to look as to why some channels record with sound and others do not
<superm1> and also check the web updates, for all you know it might already be fixed
<mattwj2002> yeah my pvr-500 won't scan channels
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> it scans some of the channels and stops
<mattwj2002> these are analog channels and stops in different areas too
<superm1> i heard there were channel scanning bugs with the version on the disk
<superm1> there is an update on the repositories though that should in theory address such problems
<superm1> so just finish the install, do all updates and try running mythtv-setup again
<mattwj2002> ok
<hipitihop> what is involved to upgrade from existing 9.04 to the beta ?
<darthanubis> hipitihop, why not just read the homepage?
<superm1> ouch Daviey, you got shot down
<superm1> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/672
<Daviey> jah!
<tdondich> Has anyone else gotten a problem getting listings from schedules direct from 9.10 beta?
<jduggan> hey, anyone here involved with the trunk builds?
<superm1> yeah, what's up?
<jduggan> ive been using them for ages there's something that keeps bugging me that i havent bothered mentioning
<jduggan> you guys use setenv in apache config for mythweb
<jduggan> the db server is "" always
<jduggan> and just doesnt work
<jduggan> need to set it to 127.0.0.1
<jduggan> im guessing there's an issue with the sock but i havent looked into it
<jduggan> and its been like this for mnths, just thought i would point it out
<superm1> jduggan, well 127.0.0.1 work in all configurations?
<superm1> i've not seen any problems with fresh installs and mythweb....
<rhpot1991> me neither
<jduggan> hey also
<jduggan> with that error
<rhpot1991> with an upgrade
<jduggan> you get an error
<jduggan> on an included error template
<jduggan> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/db_vars_error.php, line 23
<jduggan> require(modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> that one I may have seen, checking
<superm1> jduggan, could you file some bugs for these issues?
<jduggan> odd, im using a default trunk build this mythweb gets reset everytime, pretty sure i didnt change mysql config, but i'll check
<superm1> if nothing else for tracking, and to figure out if they are upstream or packaging issues
<jduggan> i'll have a dig around
<superm1> against launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins
<superm1> or better yet run this: "ubuntu-bug mythplugins"
<rhpot1991> once upon a time I saw something similar to the header error he said, but my .22 box doesn't do it now
<Mister> hello, i want to update mythtv 7.10 but i cant. where is a source witch have gutsy packages?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-07
<hipitihop> darthanubis: sorry I don't see upgrade instructions there... can I do a dist-upgrade or must I use the ISO image ?
<Mister> or can i install a packed from cd?
<Mister> bye
<hads> Hmm stick around and someone could have helped.
<hads> old-releases
<hipitihop> can I upgrade from 9.04 to the new beta without using the ISO ?
<hads> Yes
<hads> update-manager can do it somehow, or you can go CLI with do-release-upgrade
<hads> update-manager -c -d I think
<hipitihop> I'm happy to go cli as I tend to ssh in anyway .. do you have a handy link to these instructions ?
<hads> Cool, just ssh in and issue `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<mrand> If it isn't a pure server, the correct command appears to be sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<mrand> Probably won't be the end of the world if you leave off the "desktop"
<hipitihop> hads: sorry, been away distracted.. will do
<hipitihop> hads: should I stop the backend ?
<hipitihop> mrand: thanks for the clarification, I might not do it via ssh and instead go with streight terminal on the box itself
<mrand> hipitihop that's command line, regardless of ssh or straight terminal.
<mrand> It somehow changes the behavior of how it upgrades some desktop packages.  Can't remember what right now, and it isn't easy to find out - it isn't well documented (there is even a Ubuntu bug on the fact it isn't well documented).
<hipitihop> mrand: sure, just thought it might be a little safer then a wireless ssh session if connection is lost or otherwise. Maybe I should use 'screen' then
<mrand> Interesting point on the wireless ssh.  I think I've done that an not had a problem, but if it is easy to do on a real terminal, why not!
<hipitihop> hmm after all that it reports: Checking for a new ubuntu release ...No new release found
<hipitihop> mrand: sorry, do I need to change something in update manager first ?
<hads> Oh, try adding a -d for devel release
<hads> Interesting, I hadn't noticed the modes, wonder what they actually do.
<hipitihop> hads: I see, added -d and it seems to now be off doing its thing
<mrand> Sorry - yes since 9.10 isn't released yet, you need the -d
<hipitihop> mrand: all cool, thanks for help
<hipitihop> grr... now getting "Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch"
<mrand> try again?
<hads> Yes, sorry, I missed the -d off my original line.
<schnerf> irc has been more reliable than http for me for decent size files. is there a mythbuntu iso dcc bot?
<superm1> no
<superm1> but there are many http mirrors
<superm1> so if you got a slow one, just try again and you'll usually be handed a different one
<schnerf> thank you. i'll give it a shot.
<mrand> Or you might be able to torrent it.
<mrand> oh well.
 * mrand waves
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<sidh> is there owner of HAUPPAUGE Nova TD 500 DVD-T cards ?
<sidh> DVB*
<beatbreak> i'm trying to test Mythbuntu 9.10 but it's saying "this version of MythTV requires an updated database (schema is 30 versions behind) - how do i get the schema up to date?
<beatbreak> I've tried to do a system update and that won't help, also looked into mythtv-setup but i can't see where it is on there
<beatbreak> i'm sorry if my engligh is not so good
<hads> Running mythtv-setup should upgrade the database for you.
<hads> Note that you can't downgrade.
<beatbreak> where do i press in mythtv-setup ?
<hads> It should do it automatically I believe.
<beatbreak> i try again
<beatbreak> same result, what have I done wrong? should i restart my backend?
<sidh> beatbreak: i'm new to mythtv/mythbuntu, but i can tell you that if you have hauppauge nova td 500 dvb-t card, you will experience some problem with beta 9.10, whereas you won't with 9.04
<beatbreak> that's my card
<beatbreak> will it be fixed when the official comes out?
<beatbreak> I bought this card for Linux to work
<beatbreak> http://pastebin.com/m36f3fc1a here is output
<beatbreak> I make a terrible mistake, i bought wrong card, i thought it is most popular. my big mistake, so stupid me
<superm1> um don't start mythbackend like that
<sidh> beatbreak: the problem i experienced with 9.10 is that the device can not be "opened," then you can not retrive channels info, scanning and so on, it is a permission problem that i gave up to solve, and install a 8.04 which , at least recognize the pci card, even if i can not make it work well
<superm1> it's got an init script for a reason
<superm1> the init script will run it as the right user and make sure only one is running at a time
<superm1> there ain't a chance that you will have proper functionality if two instances of mythbackend are trying to grab your DVB device (as shown in that log)
<superm1> those look like 0.21 launches too.  mythbuntu 9.10 runs 0.22
<superm1> so those are not compatible with mythbuntu 9.10
<beatbreak> sidh, it works good on 9.04
<superm1> sidh, that is supposed to be fixed by a web update in 9.10
<superm1> channel scanning was broke with the version on the beta disk
<superm1> so do your apt updates and things should be fine
<beatbreak> superm1, really? i try now
<superm1> beatbreak, it doesn't look like you are running 9.10 though, you would have a 0.22 mythtv version then
<beatbreak> i have Arch linux backend, then MythBuntu Frontend
<sidh> If someone owns a HAUPPAUGE NOVA TD 500 DVB-T card and can make it works with reliability, could you PLEASE tell me your set up of this device, I'll pay you with Belgian beers (the best ever in the world)
<superm1> beatbreak, then you need to upgrade your arch backend to 0.22 too, or use mythbuntu 9.04 for your frontend
<beatbreak> MythBuntu never worked well so I made some reports to fix networking, i hope is fixed now
<sidh> beatbreak: yes on 9.04 the card is well recognized
<beatbreak> oh i see, Arch uses MythTV 0.21-2
<beatbreak> is 0.22 in beta?
<beatbreak> on mythTV website they have 0.21 also
<hipitihop> while doing upgrade from 9.04 to beta I notice this in my terminal window "Preconfiguring packages ...Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)"
<beatbreak> i don't understand, beta release needs 0.22 but the official release is 0.21 - am i mistake?
<sidh> beatbreak: why do you need 9.10
<sidh> .
<sidh> ?
<beatbreak> sidh, because networking never worked properley in 9.04
<sidh> networking ?
<sidh> you mean NFS
<beatbreak> sidh, i spoke to Ubuntu and make a report to fix in 9.10
<beatbreak> no not NFS, ummm how do you say? i start MythBuntu then when i'm on desktop network starts, but it fails in background during startup procedure
<sidh> beatbreak: i use mythbuntu on on CF card, with all media exported on a NFS/ZFS server (FreeBSD of course), no problem with data
<sidh> the LAN is gigabyte with jumboframes
<beatbreak> ETH0 only detected when desktop starts, not in start up. so it makes it hard to map netowrk drive and ping/wol server
<sidh> yes i noticed that too
<beatbreak> it's important for me that it is fixed
<beatbreak> it's not a mythbuntu problem, it's an Ubuntu problem
<beatbreak> but now i have mythbuntu problem with new version you say?
<beatbreak> nothing work right, i make some mistake somewhere?
<sidh> beatbreak: before moving to mythbuntu, i tried the last version of LinHES (archlinux based) the network stack is much more well implemented
<sidh> but as i need to compile lirc and lcdproc , and the only linux i'm used to is debian , i chose mythbuntu then
<beatbreak> sidh, i'm not ever use Knoppix too, Arch is good, and too Debian base
<beatbreak> lirc is such a complicated in Arch it make me pull me hair
<beatbreak> mythbuntu is very quick for this one. So myth backend = arch, myth frontend = mythbuntu. it make me happy
<hipitihop> why does the upgrade have problems logging into the database with "Setting up mythtv-database (0.22.0~trunk22242-0ubuntu1) ...Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password) "
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/212460
<darthanubis> superm1, Ive been meaning to check this out. I'll get back with you concerning this soon
<hipitihop> well that upgrade was less then spectacular ... did not boot into desktop and left me at a login prompt
<hipitihop> does do release upgrade log everything ? as I may have missed some other errors
<Essobi> WEEEEEE!  I SAID WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<sidh> ok i found this strange behaviour
<sidh> for having sound on TV, i have to choose /dev/surround51, and for having video sound , i have to choose /dev/dsp1, in the set up menu
<sidh> why isn'it possible to use the same ouput for both tv and video ?
<sidh> it is quite boring to change that settings each time ...
<sidh> anybody ' here ?
<CyberKnet> occasionally
<CyberKnet> I do not know the answer to your question though sorry.
<sidh> ok after i aptitude remove --purge kaffeine, i f i choose /dev/ALSA:surround51 as device i can watch tv and play music BUT i can not play video with mplayer
<sidh> if i cat a file in /dev/dsp1 the speakermake noise, so the device is ok
<sidh> why mplayer can not use that device
<bhaa___> i'm running karmic, but since my q is mythtv specific i thought id try here...
<bhaa___> apparently the mythtv package depends on nvidia libvdpau 185.
<bhaa___> for other reasons i have nvidia 190
<bhaa___> mythtv install wants to remove 190
<bhaa___> is there any way of avoding this?
<bhaa___> perhaps if the devs could change the package dependency...?
<bhaa___> (i tried installing and couldnt get X running then)
<mrand> I thought that they had made it so that it could depend on any of those.  If you're willing to wait a while, hopefully a superm1 can stop by and answer it.  When did you last update?
<superm1> jya needs to push his vdpau independent package into debian first
<mrand> At a minimum, you should be able to pin the one you want to use.
<superm1> likely won't be able to fix that for karmic
<bhaa___> mrand: today a few hours ago.
<mrand> But he should be able to pin, right?
<bhaa___> but its from danish servers which are a bit behind i belive
<mrand> today is fine, regardless of server.
<superm1> you can pin the package, but we are hard depending on the name "nvidia-185"
<bhaa___> i didnt try pinning, it should work that way?
<bhaa___> ill try
<bhaa___> superm1: so it wont work then
<superm1> so if the 190 driver is packed into a 185 name it will work
<superm1> but otherwise no
<bhaa___> ah, i see
<superm1> the problem will be properly resolved for 10.04
<superm1> it's a little too late in 9.10 to fix it properly though
<superm1> mostly because NVIDIA didn't release the open source vdpau library for a long time
<bhaa___> i see
<bhaa___> so in conclusion, no push'n play solution until 10.4 (reminds me of osx tiger:)
<bhaa___> i'll keep an eye on ppa's etc.
<bhaa___> or do find some other workaround...
<bhaa___> since it hasnt been resolved. are there non-trivial reasons the dependencies hasnt just been changed to accept both.
<bhaa___> (asking in case i want to rebuild mythtv and change the dep myself)
<superm1> well what's it link to?  can you check ldd output for mythfrontend?
<bhaa___> but i cant install it....
<superm1> we might be able to hardcode it to something like Depends: libvdpau, and have both drivers provides: libvdpau
<bhaa___> mythfrontend that is :)
<superm1> of course.  that would make it way too easy.
<bhaa___> right...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-08
<mike_hurley_1> is the mythbuntu-9.10 theme's video list supposed to have been flattened in the latest rev?
<mike_hurley_1> i have a remote key hotkeyed straight to mythvideo and it used to show the folder structure and after an update is showing all tv episodes and movies in a flat list
<mike_hurley_1> i saw in the videos settings that the grouping was set to tv/movie and i changed to folder but no change
<mike_hurley_1> it looks like flat mode got turned on
<gregL> mike_hurley_1, you can turn it back,hit The M key in mythvideo and turn of flat view.
<mike_hurley_1> yep, found it
<gregL> err off even
<gregL> cool\
<mike_hurley_1> where is that option in the setup menus or just via the M key in mythvideo?
<mike_hurley_1> i'm in trunk/0.22
<gregL> just the M key as far as i know...
<mrand> MENU key should get you there too
<tmkt> ola
<tmkt> just ionstalled 9.10 beta
<tmkt> and have been fighting all day with issues that i had working in 9.04
<tmkt> lirc - hvr-1600 remote won't work
<tmkt> lcdproc (dont care too much about this one, just a nice to have)
<mike_hurley_1> for people running trunk/0.22 and using mythvideo, how are you mapping the I and M keys to your remote?
<mike_hurley_1> i have a menu button with an i on it on my remote so i need to find another button to use
<mike_hurley_1> maybe one of the red/blue/yellow/green buttons
<tmkt> mythexport has a problem on install also..SQL issue
<mrand> tmkt, please look over the bugs listed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport and if you don't see the problem you are encountering, please file a new bug against mythexport.
<mrand> mike_hurley_1: I think the menu button on MCE remotes is typically mapped to the MCE button.  Not sure what others use, but you should be able to find examples of lots of lircrc files.
<tgm4883> mike_hurley_1, if you have the mce remote, the important keys for mythvideo are the green MCE button and the i button
<mersault> I tried to watch some recorded TV for the first time in a few days tonight, and it wouldn't play anything. I checked the logs, and I see it looking for '1571_20091007190000.mpg', but that file doesn't exist. I do however see some files recorded today ('1091_20091007000500.mpg', for instance). What the heck happened?
<mersault> hmmm. even weirder, I tried playing a different recording, and it tried to play the same file.
<tmkt> what about the lirc issues? anyone else having those?
<tmkt> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/386229
<Shady> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shady> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<sidh> greetings everybody
<sidh> yesterday i was near to have a working HTPC when i installed kaffeine, which smashed up my audio settings, and only audio was available with mythtv apps, but no sound with vlc/mplayer and so on, while i was investigating , some people told me that pulse audio stuff (that are dependancies of kaffeineis known to have problem with Mythbuntu (and mythtv in general), so my question is: where is the advantage to make a special mythtv distro , if you put in i
<tmkt> anyone have a solution to getting hvr-1600 remote working with 9.10 beta?
<johannes1> hi, what does the diskless server actually do? is the image on the server used as the HDD, or does it load the image to the client ram and then use the client ram as HDD?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/432620
<darthanubis> Since it would seem more of us here would use XFS, can we get more testers on this bug?
<tgm4883> darthanubis, mythbuntu doesn't use xfs by default in karmic
<tgm4883> so your audience might not be as large as you think
<darthanubis> yeah, but still:/
<tmkt> anyone have a solution to getting hvr-1600 remote working with 9.10 beta?
<mishehu> how do I set the nameserver for my mythbuntu box?  I edited the /etc/network/interfaces for a static IP.
<ToeBee> /etc/resolv.conf
<ToeBee> or I guess you can do it in the "edit connections" dialog of network-manager
<ToeBee> under the IPv4 Settings tab
<mishehu> how do you get into the network manager?
<mishehu> it seems that it is what wrote out the existing resolv.conf
 * mersault usually disables the network manager on mythtv machines
<mishehu> mersault: does it cause problems?
<mersault> I've found that it can't be guaranteed to have the network setup in time for NFS mounts
<mersault> and I make extensive use of NFS in my mythtv setups
<mishehu> ah.
<mishehu> btw, is there by any chance a good 802.11n card that is supported by native drivers?
<mersault> and really, it's overkill for a host that sits on a wired link and always gets the same IP.
<mersault> for wireless connections, network manager is great.
<mishehu> mersault: to disable all I do is `chmod -x /etc/init.d/NetworkManager` ?
<hads> Remove it
<mersault> I use apt-get remove.
<mersault> if I'm feeling particularly bitter, I might even throw in a --purge
<ToeBee> heh
<ToeBee> network manager sits in the top gnome panel
<ToeBee> (if you still want to use that to set name servers)
<ToeBee> you just right click on the icon and go to "Edit connections"
<mishehu> also, I'm connected via a linksys wga600n wireless bridge.  it's not very far from my linksys wap4400n, but the signal is abysmal (it can't even keep up to play a 192kbps mp3 in real time)
<ToeBee> but yeah, it isn't really all that helpful for a mythtv box
<mishehu> so I was thinking of maybe getting something with an actual antenna.
<ToeBee> tried changing channels on your wireless network?
<mishehu> can't seem to find any 802.11n cards listed on linuxwireless.org :-/
<mishehu> ToeBee: yeah.
<mishehu> I am sure that the fact that it's using WPA2 is slowing it down too.
<hads> Doubtful it would be noticable
<mishehu> oh you got to be kidding me.  I have to create an account on cisco in order to see if my wap4400n has a firmware update?
<mishehu> oh now they also require the b.s. "what was the name of your first pet?" insecurity questions
<tgm4883> mishehu, out of curiosity, what was the name of your first pet?
<ToeBee> wow really?
<ToeBee> that's kinda lame
<mishehu> tgm4883: you assume I have ever had a pet?  :-)
<mishehu> and my mother's maiden name was latrine.
<mishehu> she changed it from "sh1thouse" (men in tights)
<mishehu> oh my fscking lord, they require you to have a mailing address on file too in order to download
<mishehu> didn't all that nonsense about exportation of encryption get tossed out?  or is it still restricted much in the same way nuclear arms are?
<ToeBee> not sure. Either way, it is completely ignored by most people :)
<mishehu> yes but it's refusing the download becuase of it, and I added one in and it requires you to do something VERY internet-explorerish...   close your browser window and open a new session
<mishehu> firefox doesn't quite work that way out of hte box.
<ToeBee> cisco--
<mishehu> aside from which, that is 1997 calling asking for its website back.
<mishehu> cisco &= 253;
<tgm4883> mishehu, what? you can't export nukes?
<ToeBee> will this put a dent in your upcoming business plans?
<mishehu> tgm4883: apparently the federal gov't frowns on it :-/
<mishehu> ToeBee: ask tgm4883 what he's got in those suitcases
<ToeBee> that's why I support states' rights!
<mishehu> I do as well, especially for b.s. like the drinking age.
<mishehu> I think driving, voting, serving in the military, and drinking all be at age 18.
<mishehu> (actulaly personally I don't care if drinking is allowed much younger than that)
<hads> Yay politics
<tgm4883> hads, no, it's Yay !politics
<tgm4883> or perhaps
<tgm4883> !politics Yay!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about politics Yay!
<tgm4883> !politics
<Zinn> All talk of politics is off limits in this channel.  If you must talk about it please go to #off-topic or ##politics .  Talking about it further is a bannable offense.  If you need further info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tgm4883> there we go
<hads> tgm4883: I forgot about that :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-09
<Eys> good evening
<Eys> I'am sorry to disturb you, and I'am also sorry for my english but anyway I have a question about mythbutun. I'am trying to install mythbuntu on a old laptop (thinkpad) with no functional screen, I am using a external screen wich works fine for installing any OS (including the ubuntu part for mythbuntu). But when i get to the mythtv first configuartion my screen just show some weird feature (grey and black boxes). Any idea ? th
<superm1> sounds like you probably have an ati card in there
<superm1> there is a known issue with 9.04
<superm1> look at the 9.04 release notes for it
<superm1> there's a few workarounds you can do, or run 9.10
<ToeBee> two years ago I hoped that ATI drivers would greatly improve after they opened up a bunch of their hardware specs. It didn't happen :(
<Eys> ok i read the bug comment,  i found few solution thanks for the hint
<tmkt> so no solutions for hwr-1600 remote control issues in 9.10?
<kost_> I have a problem. The livecd is not correctly detecting my onboard nvidia 7150 and is producing garbled display. since alternate cd's are no longer offered, how can I work around this? :(
<hads> Use the Ubuntu alternate CD?
<darthanubis> hads, I always do;)
<hads> Or a server or minimal CD or something
<darthanubis> You have to use the alt cd if you are using LVM
<tmkt>  what version of mysql should be on with 9.10
<tmkt> mythexport seems to not like 5.1
<D_finn> could someone help me with getting my MCE remote working?  irw sees the buttons being pressed but myth doesn't do anything
<tmkt> yeah i wish
<tmkt> i can't even get irw working
<D_finn> well that's frustrating
<kost_> hads, there isnt a mythbuntu 9.04 or 9.10 alternate cd
<superm1> kost_, i'm not sure an alternate would even help your scenario
<superm1> are you on 9.04 or 9.10?
<kost_> im trying 9.10 mythbuntu
<kost_> the screen comes up as garbled junk. i was able to fix this previously by using an alternate cd to install, then installing the proprietary nvidia drivers
<kost_> but the alternate cd's are no longer put out
<D_finn> is this remote the "new" or "old" version?
<D_finn> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121003
<superm1> kost_, can you determine if it's booting up with vesa or nv at least?
<kost_> how would i do that? trying to open a terminal with ctrl alt f1 doesnt bring me a login
<kost_> im pretty sure its booting with nv, but the open source nv driver doesnt support my card
<kost_> i need to use vesa
<superm1> well there should be a menu option to force vesa
<superm1> like F6 or something
<superm1> at the CD boot men
<kost_> yeah im trying that now
<kost_> nope didnt work. man this is getting irritating :(
<hads> kost_: "Use the Ubuntu alternate CD?" "Or a server or minimal CD or something"
<hads> I know there is no mythbuntu alternate CD
<kost_> hads the alternate cd's were discontinued after 8.10
<kost_> but thanks for the suggestion
<hads> I'm not going to say it again.
<superm1> i bet the vesa force logic got broke when xorg.conf stopped getting made
<kost_> yeah i noticed there is no xorg.conf anymore
<superm1> so if you can boot into single user mode i can propose one more solution
<D_finn> no one on here is running the MCE remote?
<ToeBee> mythbuntu doesn't have daily CD builds, does it?
<superm1> ToeBee, there are actually
<superm1> cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/
<ToeBee> orly...
<kost_> D_finn:  i am
<superm1> kost_, so if you can get into single user mode (usually just press F6 and add single to the end of that kernel command line)
<kost_> i used the "new" choice in the remote list
<superm1> sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-185 && sudo service gdm restart
<D_finn> and that was it, the rest just worked?
<superm1> that will get you the proprietary nvidia driver in live mode
<kost_> yeah. i had to add some more stuff for it to work in xine properly
<kost_> i just plugged in the usb reciever and selected new, philips et al
<D_finn> i don't get what could be my issue then
<kost_> sec superm1 let me try that
<D_finn> i did that exactly and am not getting any response from myth, boxee or mplayer
<D_finn> but irw sees the buttons being pressed
<ToeBee> superm1: thanks
<superm1> D_finn, did you check the box to generate a lircrc?
<kost_> D_finn: did you tell it to generate .... yeah
<D_finn> there's a box that says generate dynamic button mappings, is that the one?
<kost_> i chose that
<D_finn> i check that, hit apply, it does it's thing and then when it goes back to the mcc window the box is unchecked
<superm1> that means that it worked generally
<superm1> check ~/.lircrc
<superm1> and ~/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> see how they're looking
<D_finn> for which user?
<superm1> the user you are running mcc as
<superm1> and launching myth etc
<superm1> this should all be the same user....
<D_finn> .lircrc has a bunch of inlcude statements of files under ~/.lirc
<D_finn> those files exist
<superm1> so check ~/.lirc/mythtv
<superm1> see if it looks good
<D_finn> it's 291 lines, looks to have definitions for buttons
<D_finn> they all say remote = mceusb
<D_finn> sound about right?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> you can try running ircat mythtv
<superm1> and see if it detects errors anywhere
 * mishehu bahs.
<D_finn> it's telling me what buttons i'm pressing on the remote
<superm1> then it sounds like everything works
<superm1> good :)
<hipitihop> I'm running latest beta. I have no idea what I changed recently but my task list panel always shows on the top even when in live tv mode, tips ?
<D_finn> yeah, this would be awesome if I bought the remote so I could watch irw and ircat scroll across my screen all day as I pushed buttons on the remote :(
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay so next thing, mythfrontend -v help
<superm1> and try the appropriate verbosity levels
<hipitihop> how do I get the task list panel at the top of the screen (one with applications menu) to not be visible when mythfrontend is running or in live tv mode
<superm1> hipitihop, are you running compiz?
<superm1> or gnome at all, or xfce?
<D_finn> 2009-10-08 19:46:05.108 lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages
<D_finn> ^ what does that mean?
<hads> ...
<superm1> sounds to me like your problem :)
<D_finn> the next line reads:
<D_finn> 2009-10-08 19:46:05.109 JoystickMenuClient Error: Joystick disabled - Failed to read /home/dfinn/.mythtv/joystickmenurc
<hipitihop> superm1: standard install so afaik it is xfce
<superm1> D_finn, look at the preceding messages
<superm1> might be a good idea to use mlg
<superm1> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<superm1> run that tool and we can try to see better wazup here
<D_finn> mythtv: could not connect to socket
<D_finn> mythtv: Connection refused
<hipitihop> superm1: it was fine after I upgraded to latest beta but no idea what I changed recently, afaik was just using alt-tab to try and bring up mixer while frontend was up to get audio over hdmi working
<hipitihop> now the task list always stays up even after reboot
<hipitihop> the task list panel doesn't seem to have an auto hide property or anything I can see
<superm1> D_finn, lircd is running right?  what's the permissions on /dev/lirc* look like?
<superm1> hipitihop, so maybe you've got an app running in the background?
<superm1> hipitihop, you can move ~/.config and ~/.cache out of the way and logout login to reset all that stuff
<D_finn> crw-rw---- 1 root root 61, 0 2009-10-08 19:52 /dev/lirc0
<D_finn> srw-rw-rw- 1 root root     0 2009-10-08 19:52 /dev/lircd
<superm1> yeah that all looks right
<D_finn> root      7311  0.0  0.0   3116   568 ?        S<s  19:52   0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0
<superm1> well man, i dunno
<superm1> what other stuff have you done weird to this install?
<superm1> installed anything from source rather than binary debs?
<D_finn> not a single thing
<D_finn> can you show me your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/f7e57f1c8
<superm1> nothing changed from a vanilla install remote wise
<D_finn> and your /etc/lircd.conf just says:
<D_finn> include "/usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb"
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/f7f442160
<D_finn> well, this is pretty annoying
<D_finn> i have no idea what it could be
<superm1> if you've got nothing else invested, try a reinstall
<superm1> couldn't kill it at this point
<superm1> mine works OOTB on the next reboot choosing it in the installer
<D_finn> just started it up again and didn't get the error this time
<D_finn> but also have a blank tv screen
<D_finn> sweet, looks like the computer crashed
<D_finn> this is awesome
<D_finn> i'm really questioning why I didn't stick with windows and BeyondTV
<superm1> blank tv screen is usually a permissions problem
<superm1> !permissions
<Zinn> Most things mythtv related (recording directories, etc) need to be owned by the group mythtv and the user mythtv  If you are getting "not writable" errors, check your permissions
<superm1> !blank
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<superm1> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<D_finn> no, it actually crashed the box
<D_finn> no more ping response, blank screen
<superm1> !blankscreen
<superm1> oh
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<superm1> so maybe its just a flaky motherboard in the first place
<hipitihop> superm1: tried .cache and .config out of the way and that stopped mythfrontend from launching automatically but when I ran it from the menu then task list still stays on top
<D_finn> now i'm back to getting the error
<hads> Comments like "i'm really questioning why I didn't stick with windows" aren't really that helpful.
<D_finn> yeah, probably true.  excuse my frustration
<hads> You're excused :)
<tmkt> not sure what it is..if its lirc version or what
<tmkt> just know that with 9.04 my remote worked great
<tmkt> with 9.10
<tmkt> it doesn't even show up as lirc0, or some event number that other bugs have been listing
<tmkt> and mythexport has issues with sql on install - filed that bug 10 minutes ago
<Zinn> Bug 10 in malone "It says "displaying matching bugs 1 to 8 of 8", but there is 9" [Medium, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/10
<hipitihop> does anyone know how to hide the task list panel at the top when mythtvfrontend has focus
<hads> If should do by itself.
<hads> There used to be an issue with compiz, not sure uf that's still valid.
<hipitihop> hads: yes and it used to and I have no idea what I did or how to reset that behaviour
<ToeBee> arg! with today's daily beta CD my sound card doesn't work at all!
<ToeBee> yesterday it worked from the liveCD and then didn't work from a hard drive install
<superm1> ToeBee, ugh that's not good...
<superm1> do you at least have mixers?
<ToeBee> saw this bug yesterday... might be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/442793
<ToeBee> I have alsamixer and the "Mixer" app int he multimedia menu
<ToeBee> however the PCM channel is not listed in the mixer app
<superm1> so we haven't gotten down to the bottom of that bug yet
<superm1> use alsamixer on command line
<ToeBee> I see it in alsamixer
<superm1> so is something muted?
<ToeBee> Line, Front Mic, Mic and Beep are muted
<ToeBee> but that seems fine
<ToeBee> master front and pcm are not
<ToeBee> but then again, it may be something to do with my hardware... I have seen some oddness in vanilla ubuntu liveCDs as well (I posted the link to the other bug)
<ToeBee> and why does mplayer claim to be using pulse for audio output?
<ToeBee> pulse is not running...
<superm1> it's the default for mplayer
<ToeBee> or even installed for that matter
<superm1> mplayer isn't on the live disks anymore i thought
<superm1> it shouldnt be at least
<ToeBee> it is on this one...
<superm1> interesting.  that's bug :)
<superm1> try using VLC
<ToeBee> well still no sound
<ToeBee> also specifying -ao alsa|oss doesn't do anything in mplayer
<ToeBee> for that matter cat'ing a file to /dev/dsp doesn't do anything either :)
<ToeBee> heh in fact, checking for updates from the liveCD says there is an mplayer update available
<superm1> ha
<ToeBee> although according to synaptic, mythbuntu-desktop no longer recommends mplayer
<superm1> looks like it's coming in by mythvideo: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/mythbuntu.karmic/all
<ToeBee> although I'm not sure if that is the old or the new version
<ToeBee> aha
<superm1> that should be dropped to suggests now that Internal works well
<superm1> it's only needed for vcd's
<superm1> oh wait a min.  mythvideo recommend xine | ogle | mplayer
<superm1> xine should have been picked then
<ToeBee> well is that for 22242 or 22304?
<superm1> that's bzr trunk of the packaging
<superm1> so it would be 22304
<ToeBee> well I'm thinking maybe 22242 recommended/depended on mplayer. That's the version that was on the CD
<ToeBee> but regardless, mplayer is not the cause of my sound-not-workingness :)
<superm1> yeah.
<superm1> (next upload will fix the mplayer stuff though now)
<superm1> so the absolute best think you can do is compare the manifests from the cd that worked and the cd that didn't
<superm1> find the packages that are different
<superm1> and look at what changed
<superm1> who was that complaining about no X and safe graphics not workign?
<superm1> bug 423969.  just fixed that for future dailies
<Zinn> Bug 423969 in casper (Ubuntu) ""Safe Graphics Mode" doesn't force VESA" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/423969
<ToeBee> kost_
<superm1> ah guess we lost him
<ToeBee> hmm so what, I should do a dpkg --list after booting both CDs and then diff it?
<superm1> there's actually a manifest on the cds
<superm1> in the casper/ directory
<superm1> filesystem.manifest
<ToeBee> ah
<ToeBee> even better. Can do that by just mounting the ISOs
<ToeBee> ah yes... for starters, the one that worked didn't have alsa-utils, alsa-base or linux-sound-base on it which I found somewhat odd
<superm1> yeah that was a big bug
<superm1> thankfully people have been reporting these kinds of things in time for them to still be fixed
<ToeBee> and yet sound worked...
<superm1> that's REally bizarre
<ToeBee> aha! found my other 1 GB USB stick. I'll double check that these CD images are what I think they are. I've been downloading just about one a day lately
<superm1> yeah the naming scheme sucks
<superm1> especially when you forget to rename them after downloading
<ToeBee> yeah would be good to have the date in there somewhere
<ToeBee> md5sums help
<superm1> .disk/info helps too
<superm1> it's in the iso
<ToeBee> superm1: ok here are my basic observations after verifying ISOs and such: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7bbb9d12
<superm1> would it be much trouble to compare to an ubuntu disk?
<superm1> hopefully the same day as our daily?
<superm1> if it's still got problems, you can raise it with all the normal ubuntu audio guys
<superm1> and if it doesn't, then we have a baseline to find the delta
<ToeBee> heh my ISP may hate me this month
<ToeBee> not that there is much love lost normally...
<ToeBee> superm1: looks like my sound is broken in the october 8 ubuntu CD as well :(
<superm1> ToeBee, well that's good though.  raise an ubuntu bug for it and there is that whole set of people to help too :)
<ToeBee> well I already filed this bug for some weirdness I was seeing even though sound kind of worked. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/439779
<ToeBee> so I guess I'll update it
<Essobi> WEEEEEEEEEE!
<OmniCitadel> Greetings all, I know this probibly one of the most asked questions, I am looking for a good video card with IR receiver / blaster to work with myth any recommendations
<rhpot1991> do you mean capture card?
<MythbuntuGuest02> hey!
<MythbuntuGuest02> only a short question: is there a console command for refreshing the database in mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest02: by database you mean channel listings right?
<MythbuntuGuest02> no, the movie database
<MythbuntuGuest02> i transfer movie files via LAN
<MythbuntuGuest02> now i want to edit the sql database, but movies won't be listed in the sql database until i refreshed the movie list in mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest02> would be perfect if i could do it via ssh
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest02: what version of mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest02> still 7.10
<OmniCitadel> rhpot1991: lol yes capture card... its a bit early for me
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest02: gonna be tough there, this is about the only thing I can thing of: http://thepisanis.com/node/11
<rhpot1991> looks like tgm4883 already packaged it some time ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5669899
<OmniCitadel> rhpot1991: I am looking for a ATSC / ClearQAM / NTSC Capture Card with built in IR Receiver / Blaster
<rhpot1991> OmniCitadel: most of the supported hauppauge cards should work well
<rhpot1991> but I'd recommend a HDHR, and then a seperate IR dongle
<MythbuntuGuest02> great rhpot1991! woudln't you recommend using that package?
<rhpot1991> like this: http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Control-Receiver-Windows-A9O-00007/dp/B00066FIO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1255093231&sr=8-1
<rhpot1991> OmniCitadel: ^ that will work out of the box
<OmniCitadel> rhpot1991: I have a harmony remote... will any IR dongle work out of the box?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest02: well it wouldn't hurt to try
<rhpot1991> OmniCitadel: yep, harmony remotes know the phillips commands they use
<rhpot1991> thats what I use are harmony 880s
<OmniCitadel> well i have a usb IR dongle which i got for syncing my pocketpc back in the day would that work?
<rhpot1991> doubtful, but you could try to find a modle and google
<OmniCitadel> Doh The HDHR does not suport NTSC
<OmniCitadel> rhpot1991: I got it figured out... I was thinking i needed NTSC due to most cable channels being analog, but they are not really they are ClearQAM. Additionally the HDHR's have IR Receivers in them. Thanks for the assistance
<MythbuntuGuest02> h
<MythbuntuGuest02> rhpot1991: may you help me installing the updating-tool?
<MythbuntuGuest02> i got nio i
<MythbuntuGuest02> internet connection on the mythbuntu running system
<MythbuntuGuest02> only the tar.gz is downloadabel, can't see any deb file
<rhpot1991> OmniCitadel: ya not sure how well the IR in the HDHR is, I don't use it, but something is there for you to play with
<MythbuntuGuest22> sorry rhpot1991, did you write anything concerning my question?
<OmniCitadel> and play I shall :-D
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest22: location has changed: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/testing
<rhpot1991> but they are all newer than 7.10, so you may or may not have issues
<MythbuntuGuest22> but can i install the package without internet connection on the mythbuntu sys?
<MythbuntuGuest22> can't find any helpful files I could handle. just the archive in tar.gz format
<rhpot1991> you can download the debs directly from here: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/testing/+packages
<rhpot1991> you can try installing the hardy one and seeing how that goes
<MythbuntuGuest22> thanks! unfortunately it requires newer packages
<MythbuntuGuest22> won't finish configuration
<MythbuntuGuest22> thank you very much for your help anyways rhpot1991!
<tmkt> morning
<tmkt> nice to see mythexport bug fixed, now just need to get my remote and lcd working and i'll be happy with 0.22
<tmkt> or 9.10 i guess is the issue lirc/lcdproc not mythtv
<tmkt> issues
<MythbuntuGuest45> hello. i installed mythtv manually from source and the mythfrontend startup script from mythbuntu got overwritten. Does anyone know where i can find that file?
<superm1> mythtv-frontend package
<superm1> why'd you install from source?
<superm1> we provide builds of fixes and trunk
<MythbuntuGuest45> because i want to try to change some things in the source
<superm1> it's better to rebuild debs usually then
<MythbuntuGuest45> so it is not possible to find that one file?
<superm1> it is
<superm1> look at the bzr repo: lp:~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk-022/
<MythbuntuGuest45> thank you
<Seeker`> getting an error with mythtv's internal player
<Seeker`> it speeds up the video at a random starting point
<Seeker`> but the sound plays normally
<Seeker`> the movie is ripped from DVD as vobs, the same thing happens with the actual DVD
<Seeker`> DVD works fine using mplayer
<tmkt> affernoon
<tgm4883> Seeker`, dpkg -l mythtv-frontend
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> ii  mythtv-frontend               0.22.0~trunk22227-0ubuntu0~my A personal video recorder application (client)
<Seeker`> just thought, I haven't done an apt-get upgrade in a few days
<tgm4883> Seeker`, I think there was a bug on that once
<tgm4883> !bug 433988
<Zinn> Bug 433988 in mythbuntu "trunk/0.22 mythvideo DVD Menu looped audio plays too fast" [Low, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/433988
<Seeker`> doesn't sound the same. Will upgrade after this episode
<tgm4883> Seeker`, I was having the same issue, reported it there. Should have been fixed in 22167
<Seeker`> k
<tgm4883> so if it's still happening, you will need to update the bug
<tgm4883> I don't think i've tried it since the fix
<tgm4883> too many other things to work on
<tgm4883> especially now with the hulu desktop player
<Seeker`> getting an error with upgrading
<Seeker`> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mythtv-common_0.22.0~trunk22322-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mythtv/themes/BlackCurves-OSD/osd_status_frame.png', which is also in package mythtv-theme-mythbuntu
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<Seeker`> tgm4883: any bright ideas?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, file a bug on that
<tgm4883> !bugs
<Seeker`> bot died?
<tgm4883> fun times
<tgm4883> launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Seeker`> I downloaded the mythtv-theme-mythbuntu package separately
<Seeker`> which I'm guessing has caused the problem
<mrand> I think we may already have a bug on that.  superm1 knows about it.
<superm1> Seeker`, tgm4883 it's fixed in tonight's builds
<tgm4883> good deal
<Seeker`> when will that be ready?
<superm1> teal button doesnt work anymore so i couldn't queue it up that way
<superm1> Seeker`, for now you can just install mythtv-common with force-overwrite
<Seeker`> force-overwrite?
<superm1> Seeker`, dpkg -i --force-overwrite BLAHDOTDEB
<Seeker`> ty
<Seeker`> tgm4883: same bug still
<superm1> which one?
<Seeker`> superm1: playing a VOB on the internal player, sound is normal speed, video is fine for a imnute or so, then video speed sup
<superm1> oh
<superm1> but the immediate issue about overwrite files isn't
<superm1> okay :)
<Seeker`> no, the overwrite files came about because I was trying to upgrade to fix the video issue
<juju> hello
<tgm4883> !hi | juju
<Zinn> juju: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<juju> maybe I will find someone with a solution to my problem here ;)
<juju> all my Audio cd stutter during playback with mythmusic
<juju> Mplayer has the same problem except if I use a cache of 2mb
<juju> I saw some other guy with this kind of problem on google or myth maling list, but it did not help to solve....
<mrand> What version are you running juju?
<tgm4883> and how slow is your connection?
<juju> I tried 0.21 and current unstable
<Seeker`> tgm4883: do I need to do anything to the status of the bug?
<tgm4883> Seeker`, say it is still happening, attach the data that mrand requested
<Seeker`> can't get the data incredibly easily
<Seeker`> girlfriend is wathing TV
<tgm4883> get it later ten
<tgm4883> then
<kost_> simple question.... every time i boot up, the screen is in the wrong display resolution. how can i fix this? i set it with the nvidia settings manager and wrote it to xorg.conf, but it wont stop reverting
<tgm4883> kost_, did you run the nvidia settings manager with sudo?
<kost_> yes, and i verified the xorg.conf reflects the settings
<kost_> ok i just also set it under display prefs. maybe that one will stick lol
<kost_> woot! fixed. it worked
<superm1> kost_, you missed my comment yesterday. i wrote a patch for safe graphics mode
<superm1> would you be able to test it on tonight's daily to verify it works?
<superm1> that or today's ubuntu daily contains it too (but not the mythbuntu daily)
<kost_> superm1: i found someone also reported my exact issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/425372
<kost_> but sure ill test it. im pretty new to this stuff, how do i download the daily build?
<superm1> kost_, cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live has the ubuntu dailies
<superm1> cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live has the mythbuntu ones
<superm1> just to test safe graphics mode, grab the ubuntu one, and hit F4 at the menu and pick safe graphics
<superm1> if that works, it will be working on the dailies for mythbuntu starting tomorrow
<kost_> ok sure, ill test it tonight when i get home :)
<superm1> afterward we can try to investigate why your card isn't working OOTB
<superm1> cool thanks
<kost_> do you want me to test mythbuntu daily build, the regular ubuntu, or both?
<superm1> ubuntu build from today is fine
<superm1> the code is the same for this particular functionality
<superm1> the mythbuntu build isn't done until 1:06am central time
<kost_> ok
<kost_> grr a setting moved in mythtv .22. im looking where the method to display video went. i want to set it to use xvmc so i dont have choppy video playback. any idea where that moved to?
<superm1> there's a profiles section
<superm1> you set the profile based on resolution
<superm1> playback settings still
<kost_> oh its probably in the setup, not in the frontend settings. doh
<superm1> its in the frontend
<superm1> under TV settings, there is a playback option i thought
<kost_> yeah it looks like there is... i have options like cpu+, cpu++, etc. ill have to read up on them. i dont see xvmc
<kost_> i had everything setup nice on mythbuntu 8.04, then i upgraded and forgot where everything was :P
<kost_> superm1: do i want 20091009.1 or 20091009 to test your patch
<superm1> kost_, 20091009.1
<superm1> you dont need to do an install, just boot it with safe graphics mode, and that's it
<kost_> sure thing. ill test it out
<superm1> thx
<kost_> aha! no wonder i didnt see xvmc, instead the profiles have been renamed to things like cpu--. :)
<superm1> you should use vdpau though for your hardwaer
<superm1> you had an ion didn't you?
<kost_> nope its a geforce 7050pv/630i combo motherboard
<kost_> i dont see how to setup vdpau, ill have to read more.
<superm1> oh the geforce 7 series don't support VPDAU
<superm1>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<kost_> think its worth upgrading for?
<kost_> I can go buy one if it makes a noticeable difference :)
<superm1> yes it will
<mersault> superm1, you around?
<superm1> maybe
<mersault> I have some issues with the beta
<mersault> by default, the backend startup and shutdown commands don't work. I had to change them mythtv-setup, and modify sudoers.
<superm1> how are those supposed to work?
<superm1> what are they actually used for?
<mersault> when running mythtv-setup, when it asks you if it can shutdown the backend...
<mersault> and when it tries to start it up again
<mersault> there may be other instances, but those are the big ones.
<mersault> if mythtv-setup can't start mythbackend correctly when you exit it, it can hang as well
<mersault> or at least it did once for me while I played around with those settings
<superm1> if that's it, then changing it to gksudo service mythtv-backend stop would fix it
<superm1> our wrapper script does all that for you though i thoguth
<mersault> that would work. I did it with regular sudo and the init scripts, though I guess that's not the prefered way now, right?
<superm1> well if this is ONLY used for that purpose, gksudo makes fine sense
<superm1> i thought it was something with remote backends or something
<mersault> other issue with setting up my HDHR, I setup the two tuners (not by IP, but by MAC), and when I load up mythweb, I see three encoders listed
<superm1> please file a bug so that we can track this and investigate it
<mersault> very odd
<superm1> that's normal
<superm1> HDHR supports multirec
<mersault> ah, okay
<mersault> I've never encountered that. what's multirec?
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Record_multiple_channels_from_one_multiplex
<superm1> support was added for HDHR in 0.22
<mersault> oh, neato.
<mersault> also, I think mythfilldatabase is segfaulting on me
<mersault> wait, not anymore
<mersault> It did, but lets just chalk that up to silliness during setup
<superm1> i've been seeing that too,  but we can't get a good backtrace about it
<mersault> any idea how the HDHR deal with two devices trying to utilize it?
<mersault> also, I can't login to the mythbuntu xsession on my backend. I don't know if it's because it's running in a VNC terminal or not
<mersault> but it shouldn't know the difference. It should just think it's a frame buffer
<superm1> no idea on the HDHR
<superm1> what you mean a VNC terminal?
<superm1> vnc is configured to start after you log in
<superm1> eg it doesn't start at gdm
<mersault> well... when you run a guest in HVM mode in Xen, the terminal is plugged into a VNC server
<mersault> at least, if you enable it when you launch the guest.
<mersault> hmm... my MCE remote isn't working out of the box either
<mersault> ah, thats my setup at fault. I have two IR receivers (the MCE one, and the Soundgraph one in my Antec Fusion case).
<mersault> hmmm... so, now that I've defined a Videos storage group, how do I get them to my frontend?
<superm1> they're there by default
<mersault> no files found
<superm1> scan for changes
<superm1> leave the menu
<superm1> count to 5
<superm1> go back in
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<mersault> aha, I'm used to the video manager scanning right away
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-10
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 i have an interesting thing that i observed with my broadcom 4322 in windows i get around 7MB/sec sustained in linux around 3 or so MB/sec in osx i get around 9MB/sec
<Shadow__X> :(
<mersault> hmmm... is it a serious problem if mythtv can't write to the directory of a storage group?
<tgm4883> mersault, only if you want mythtv to put files in that storage group
<superm1> the backend is what does this not the frontend
<superm1> just make sure the storage group has the group mythtv or user mythtv on it
<superm1> this is done by default in our install
<mersault> well, I'm mounting two directories over NFS, and mythtv is NOT the owner of any of the files
<mersault> and can't be.
<mersault> but I'm mounting them on the backend
<Seeker`> tgm4883: have uploaded the output of mythfrontend -v playback
<mersault> in future, one of the directories will be mounted directly in the backend
<tgm4883> mersault, what are you using NFS for?
 * tgm4883 notes that that sounded more condescending that it was supposed to
<mersault> I have two mythbackends running in Xen as virtual machines (one is 9,04, one is 9.10beta)
<mersault> while Xen will LET you mount a single FS as r/w in two VMs at once, that doesn't necessarily make it a good idea
<mersault> so while I test out the beta, some stuff it delivered over NFS
<mersault> once I'm happy, I'll reconfigure the VMs so that the new one mounts the filesystems directly
<mersault> yes, this is all needlessly complicated.
<mersault> oh, and I use compact flash cards as the HD in my frontend, so I can just swap out the 9.04 frontend for the 9.10 frontend in as long as it takes to reboot it
<mersault> anyway, I gotta clean the fishtank, so I'll be afk
<Crypia> Hello - If my remote seems to be sending too many repeat signals when I hit the "enter" key, would I need to play with the min_repeat in the config file or the max-repeat on the lircd daemon command?
<Crypia> I've tried them all and even repeat=6 in my lircrc but the enter/return button on the remote sends too many signals
<Cyber-Dogg> so I see that 9.10 beta is out
<Cyber-Dogg> anyone running it?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm thinking baout grabbing it for VDPAU
<Cyber-Dogg> I see the karmic release is expected 10-29-2009... is that legit?!
<Cyber-Dogg> seems crazy fast
<superm1> take a look at how rapidly updates are getting pushed once you install and you'll believe it
<superm1> i think mersault said that with a fresh install of beta he had 277 to do yesterday
<Cyber-Dogg> wow
<Cyber-Dogg> well... in that case, I won't touch my install yet
<Cyber-Dogg> I'll just wait for release
<Cyber-Dogg> that has a better WAF :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> she doesn't like beta
<Cyber-Dogg> LOL
<Technophil> Anyone know about this?  "enabling overlay directory for mythbuntu-diskless"
<superm1> well did we say anything about those 277 updates breaking anything?
<superm1> :)
<Cyber-Dogg> no... and I'd be fine with it
<Cyber-Dogg> but she's scared fo the word beta
<Technophil> This is on 22228 + fixes (JYA)
<Cyber-Dogg> and now hulu desktop is on linux too
<Technophil> Maybe it stalls when FE is playing, seems to have got past that on re-booting ...now is it building an image?
<mrand> Upstream mythtv group is closing in on 500 changes in the past 3.25 weeks.  Much of it is theme related, but even still.
<d__finn> is there a way to force the install of the proprietary nvidia drivers?  I just did a re-install of 9.04.  The last time I got prompted to install them but for some reason this time I am not
<ZykoticK9> d__finn, assuming you where using the 180 version (there are others) "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180" should work
<d__finn> ok, i'll give that a try
<d__finn> is 180 the standard for 9.04 using the default repos?
<ZykoticK9> d__finn, it's what Ubuntu suggests
<d__finn> excellent, thanks
<d__finn> so after getting all the latest updates I know get the prompt to install the drivers
<d__finn> but...now sudo is not working
<d__finn> wierd, it works if I ssh into the box but doest not work when using a terminal window from within X
<d__finn> reboot fixed it, very strange
<hipitihop> I have standard 9.10 beta and recently the task list on top of page always shows even when mythfrontend has focus. Anyone know how to work around ?
<hipitihop> I'm using the default xfce
<hipitihop> ok if it helps anyone else, I have sorted my xfce task bar not hiding by changing <property name="autohide" value="1"/> in .config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml
<abongile1> Hi I am newbie, with a mythbuntu installation with one slave backend-front end, laptops that run frontends. I need help with setting up diskless boot and understand why only one frontend may have the live tv at time, please help.
<mindoms> The number of frontends using live-tv (zapping) depends on the number of tuners. but if one frontend watches a movie, all other frontends can watch the same movie. That is, because everything you watch is recorded. and other frontends can play back these recordings.
<abongile1> mindoms: I have a dual Tuner hauppage card, I have my decoder (set top box) running to it by RCA and tried to have normal terrestrial broadcast run to the card as well but no luck. So I should be able to what at least two live tv sessions?
<mindoms> i guess it depends on the card. but i got no experiences with these cards. im using usb-dvb-sticks...
<mindoms> abongile1: but googling for
<mindoms>  [your card] same-time
<mindoms> might answer your question :)
<abongile1> Oh ok, while I am at it, I have ripped some DVD's using DVD:rip, some rip fine, but I get a lot where the sound and video is out of sync, I have tried to play them in VLC and try to use the option to speed up or slow down the sound done work. Is the app I can use to sort this out? and Mythtv won't play some of my ripped DVD's which are still have the .VOB and Sound folders separate from the hard driver, I added the file extentio
<abongile1> mindom: I have been up and down the internet, I am newbie so some of what I get is good just that my knowledge is incomplete so I am often left feeling like I don't know what to do, how to phrase my search string or question, that's where it get's frustrating.
<mindoms> hm. ssry, but i guess youll need to wait for somebody who actually knows something
<abongile1> mindom, thanks!
<abongile1> mindom: So what's you're installation and experience like so far?
<mindoms> im running a 24/7 intel atom as backend/frontend. a usb-dvb-t stick as tuner (were 2 before) a pc and a laptop as frontend. mostly using mythweb to record stuff. not using live-tv a lot. i got it running for about 2 years and the most problem come from the bed reception from the antenna :/
<mindoms> bed=bad
<mindoms> only half of the channels have commercial breaks, but commflag really does a good job there
<abongile1> mindoms: I really hope that in two years I will be well on my way to fiddling cause I want to improve something and not cause something isn't or I canmake it work.  Here's a problem that just cropped up, I installed the Ubuntu netbook release on intel atom little box, the goal is to use test, so if I am happy then make it my standard remote frontend device. Here's my challenge, I have just install UNR changed to classic deskptop
<tmkt> morning
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> I think the file sort in mythvideo for TV series is broken
<Seeker`> it lists House season 1 as 1 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 2 20 21 22 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<Seeker`> am I missing an option somewhere, or is it really a bug?
<tmkt> i can't play mythvideo video's for some reason
<tmkt> they are listed put playing them does nothing
<Seeker`> any errors?
<tmkt> nope
<tmkt> just stays there
<tmkt> guess i can bring this one up with the myth developers... right now..my main issue is my hvr-1600 remote not working...pain going up to the keyboard everytime i want to to change channel
<Seeker`> do oyu have any tv series in mythvideo?
<tmkt> yeah
<Seeker`> can you have a look at the ordering? see if it does 1, 2, 3 or 1, 10, 11
<tmkt> ok
<tmkt> let me go check
<tmkt> 1,2,3,4..
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> why is mine different then
<tmkt> i'm using 9.10 beta
<Seeker`> I'm using .22
<tmkt> yeah
<tmkt> same here
<tmkt> try #mythtv-users ?
<Seeker`> problem fixed :D
<tmkt> what was it?
<tmkt> ah filter sort stuff
<Seeker`> I have my box set up to blank the screen if there is no activity for 1 minute
<Seeker`> it is disabled when there is video playback
<Seeker`> but it seems that if i fast forward / rewind, the auto-blank is reenabled after I press play again
<olejl1> I recently installed mythbuntu 9.10, but LiveTV keeps crashing on me
<olejl1> is there any debugging symbols available for the myth packages so I can debug it
<Seeker`> I believe that if you run with -v it may give an error message that gives you an idea where to look
<mrand> olejl1: it is supposed to be there, but is broken.
<Seeker`> mrand: are you mark randolph?
<mrand> I think you can build it yourself and get symbols.  it's the automated builds that are messed up.  -v playback and maybe important,extra, etc is about the best we have at the moment.
<mrand> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> ah, cool. I'm the one with the video bug you opened
<mrand> cool.
<mrand> Glad to see you hanging around.
<mrand> I have to come and go a lot.
<olejl1> do you kn if anyone know if the debug build will be available soon?
<mrand> We're hoping the auto builds will have symbols this week, but we honestly don't know for certain at this point.  It's painful for us because we're getting reports and can't act on them.
<olejl1> I don't want to start compiling myself, I've had some bad experiences with it earlier. Switched to Mythbunto to avoid that hassle
<olejl1> ok but that sounds good
<mrand> olejl1: from what I understand, checking out everything from launchpad is not as difficult.  But I haven't had the time to do it myself.
<olejl1> launchpad? Is that the repository for mythbuntu?
<Seeker`> anyone else have issues with screen blanking
<Seeker`> launchpad is a bug/support/code tracker created by canonical
<Seeker`> lots of projects are based there
<Seeker`> its a bit like sourceforge
<mrand> Seeker` is correct.  Technically it is bzr that contains the source and build related stuff.
<mrand> Well, I guess it's really a combo... you use bzr to access lp:
<Seeker`> is it DPMS that deals with auto-blanking of the screen being disabled /enabled?
<mrand> Possibly.  I'm guessing that other things could do it too.  Sorry, still learning lots of the little corners.
<Seeker`> np
<Seeker`> trying to track down where the bug is
<Seeker`> trying to get an idea of where I should be looking
<mrand> I typically search the ubuntu forums and/or google it.  No problem is ever new... someone else has certainly run into it before.
<olejl1> Anyone know what could be the problem? http://pastebin.com/d60966b0b
<Seeker`> no idea, sorry
<Seeker`> is there eough free HDD space?
<Seeker`> correct file permissions etc?
<olejl1> I suppose file permissions are OK since this happens after 2-15 minutes of LiveTV
<mrand> Sorry, I don't have a good idea either.  Remote frontend or not?  Are you updated to the latest revision/update?
<olejl1> yeah it is remote frontend
<olejl1> I'm running r22304
<olejl1> I have 44GB remaining diskspace
<olejl1> I saw now that the backend is r22304 and the FE is 22350
<mrand> Probably won't kill anything, but I'd go ahead and update the backend.
<directhex> sniff, mythfrontend crashes on my hd-dvd rip
<directhex> gonna try a blu-ray rip for size
<javatexan> anyone using sbackup for backups?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-11
<Seeker`> either init.d, or putting the command in the session startup stuff, so it is started when you log in
<superm1> depends on what user you want it running as
<superm1> but actually now that i remember, look at /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<superm1> there is irexec loading logic already
<superm1> you just need to spit something into a file in ~/.lirc and include that file in ~/.lircrc
<Josh__> hmm.
<Josh__> I just replaced my user's ~/.lirc/mythtv and did a symbolic link to ~/.lircrc and ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<Josh__> but yesterday, when I wiped out ~/.cache and ~/.config , irexec stopped working.
<Josh__> either way, I threw an irexec command into /etc/rc.local, that should be sufficiant.
<darthanubis> hipitihop, that is not how you go about doing it
<gunni> Does someone know which tables to import from my backup only for channel settings?
<MythBork> has anyone had a problem where they assign a static IP by putting it into /etc/network/interfaces, yet the IP keeps getting reset by dhcp? Can anyone tell me how to stop that?
<gunni> mrand: Any other idea on https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythtv/+bug/439163 What can i check to find the bug? For me (as an amateur) it sounds like its no mythtv, but some other karmic problem.
<mrand> I'm an amateur regarding lots of stuff, especially DVB.  You said liveTV doesn't work after you revived your channels... does Recording a show work?
<mrand> thinking aloud here: there may be a second bug related to liveTV.  I just don't know.  Please open a new ticket on that and capture backend (and maybe frontend) verbose logs (including -v playback,channel and probably others)
<mrand> I've gotta run... I'll comment more later, or maybe someone else can help ya!
<gunni> i attached a backend log to the bugreport
<ToeBee> hmm is today's CD bootable again? :)
<superm1> ToeBee, seems to still be broke
<superm1> i just filed a bug about it
<ToeBee> :(
<superm1> bug 448981
<superm1> i think that's the root cause of the problems
<superm1> mrand, ^
<ToeBee> oh wow, yes you *just* filed a bug
<ToeBee> "filed 6 minutes ago"
<superm1> i verified it on the ubuntu media too, so hopefully it will get more traction
<ToeBee> interesting
<mishehu> what do I have to do to get mythbuntu to auto-mount remote filesystems?
<mishehu> I put an entry in fstab for it
<superm1> that's it i thought
<phillip> Hey guys...before I toss my HVR-1600 or my Nvidia graphics card...how does one increase the vmalloc in 9.10?
<mishehu> superm1: rakdanit:/work/smbshare/MultiMedia      /home/myth/MultiMedia   nfs     rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14
<mishehu> doesn't automatically mount at start-up
<mishehu> is there a param I need to through in there?
<superm1> maybe auto?
<superm1> dunno
<mishehu> hmm I'll try that
<superm1> is this a 9.10 box?
<mishehu> 9.04
<superm1> oh okay nvm then
<superm1> phillip, has the behavior changed from 9.04?
<mishehu> in all my many years of running linux distros, I've never actually set a remote fs to mount automatically.
<mishehu> so it's most likely something wrong with me :-)
<phillip> this is a fresh install
<phillip> should I revert back to 9.04?
<superm1> na
<superm1> a quick google says to add it to your kernel command line
<superm1> so /etc/default/grub
<superm1> and then run update-grub
<phillip> right, but everything I can find for adding it to my kernel doesn't work w/ 9.10
<superm1> is it not showing up on /proc/cmdline, or just not working properly?
<phillip> i'm honestly not sure
<phillip> i'm still soaking behind the ears when it comes to linux
<phillip> but i do know that 9.10 is running grub2 and not grub....so most of the grub commands that i've found done apply
<superm1> okay so open /etc/default/grub in an editor
<phillip> give me 2 secs
<superm1> change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash ARGS" where ARGS is whatever you need to do for vmalloc stuff
<superm1> and then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot
<phillip> So it'd be args would be replaced w/ vmallocs=521MB
<phillip> dang it...now i've lost video
<superm1> ah too bad
<phillip> so the change should be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vmalloc=512mb"
<superm1> sounds right
<superm1> assuming that is the right fix for whatever your problem is
<phillip> from what I've read, there is a reoccurring conflict between nVidia graphics cards and the HVR-1600
<superm1> you sure that it's still relevant with the kernel in 9.10 tho?
<phillip> it's the only thing I can figure out...the errors sound exactly the same
<sbak> Hi, I installed mythtv earlier this year and got it working with Firewire. I since rebuilt my box and am trying to get it working again. I can't find the source for Plugreport and plugctl
<sbak> can someone please link me?
<sbak> of course i googled it, but all i get is fourm posts. no source
<sbak> Nevermind. Its apart of the libiec61883-dev package. I didn't grab the -dev package
<Josh__> is there a way to permanently disable compiz on my myth frontend?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-11
<centaur5> Is mythfrontend on other computers only meant to show recordings and not the movie library?
<tgm4883> centaur5, you should see the movie library on all systems that you have mythvideo installed
<centaur5> I wondered if I was missing a package.  Thanks!  I made the mistake of assuming mythfrontend would install all necessary components to access the backend.
<tgm4883> nope, mythtv is very pluggable
<tgm4883> yw
<nwidger> how do i upgrade from mythbuntu 10.04 to 10.10?  i already have auto-builds setup for 0.23 but my repos in /etc/apt/sources.list still how lucid
<nwidger> *show
<tgm4883> hm
<tgm4883> 2 minutes
<superm1> hm i wonder if update-manager will pop up by default for 10.04 people
<superm1> i dont think so, because LTS policy is generally LTS->LTS only
<superm1> but they can run software-properties-gtk to do it i think
<zuixro> Hey, I'm on Mythbuntu 10.04. I just installed updates and my sound stopped working. The speakers are fine, PCM and Master are turned up in the mixer. Anyone know what the problem is?
<superm1> zuixro, just to rule out a transient problem, have you tried to cold boot the box?
<zuixro> Yep. I've also restored the audio settings to the default using this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<zuixro> VLC won't play an MP3...
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> i am running mythbuntu 10.04 if I did a update-manager -d that would then install regular ubuntu right or would it only upgrade mythbuntu like it should?
<superm1> hot_wheelz, it should just upgrade the mythbuntu stuff
<superm1> you might need to change the LTS policy though (software-properties-gtk)
<superm1> zuixro, if you've reset everything to default, i would say start exploring the possibility of HW problem...
<superm1> check with a live disk to rule that out
<Bernmeister> Just did a clean install of Mythbuntu 10.10.  I can "Watch TV" standard def channels, but HD channels cause the frontend to crash and I'm taken to a login screen.  Anyone else seen this?
<superm1> Bernmeister, i've not seen it, but i think the best thing to do is enable apport (/etc/default/apport) so that the crash can be captured and reported
<superm1> there was something i saw on a forum post similar to that today though
<Bernmeister> superm1: Thanks...just enabled it.  What forum was this?
<superm1> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<superm1> over there
<superm1> i gave the same answer to that person, to turn on apport and hopefully we'll catch it
<Bernmeister> superm1: So when the frontend crashes, where/how does apport log it's information?  So far I'm just looking in /var/log/mythtv/mythtvfrontend.log.
<superm1> Bernmeister, when apport is enabled, you start the service (or it starts on boot) and then it intercepts a crash and captures a core dump
<superm1> it will capture to /var/crash
<superm1> after it finishes processing it, you'll get a popup telling you to report it (or you can do it manually using the apport-bug command)
<zuixro> superm1, I did another cold boot just to make sure that wouldn't fix it, and whadoyaknow, it fixed it.
<zuixro> superm1, Thanks for your help
<superm1> cool :)
<homerun> Hello
<homerun> quit
<duffydack> got a DVB nova-T usb tuner, set it up in mythtv and scanned channels and it brings a list of around 80 or so, I tried to watch the first few, bbc1, bbc2 itv etc but I can only view the few bbc channels, they are the only ones listed in white, the rest are listed but sort of greyed out.. whats wrong?
<SteveGoodey> Are you able to get good reception of these channels outside of mythtv? Set top box, stand alone TV etc.
<duffydack> SteveGoodey, yes, its the same aerial wire I use on normal tv.. I get approx 90-100 channels usually
<duffydack> SteveGoodey, also I just scanned channels again and it  showed them all in white, but after viewing for a while its gone back to how it was
<duffydack> only bbc channels available.. rest are not viewable.  :(
<duffydack> when scanning, I get lots of 'offset 2 - Timed out no signal and timed out no channels.  Its does find the 80-82 though
<SteveGoodey> When you say channels are white/greyed out can you tell me how you are viewing them in mythtv, are you selecting Watch TV from the main menu?
<duffydack> I goto Watch TV, then it plays channel 2 by default, then I goto programme guide to see all channels/programmes and only the BBC channel names are in white, the rest are sort of green/blue, and I cannot view them..it just goes back to bbc2
<duffydack> after a 2nd scan they were all white, and I could view them but after around 10-15mins viewing a few channels its back to how I just described.
<SteveGoodey> Sorry to appear dim but just to confirm, on your normal TV all channels are watchable, BBC and ITV, but viewing via the nova card only BBC are OK?
<duffydack> yes
<duffydack> Ran another scan, and they are all viewable again.  Going to try my other lcd tv upstairs hooked to laptop..
<SteveGoodey> How are you connecting the nova card to the aeriel, via a splitter? How is it unplugging the aeriel from the TV and taking it direct to the nova?
<duffydack> its plugged in the same as it was into my set top box.
<duffydack> external aerial
<duffydack> as i say, its been fine with my tv/STB for years
<duffydack> ok so I had this laptop watchin itv1, all channels viewable.. I went to other laptop/lcd and the channel list is again unviewable.
<SteveGoodey> Am I right in thinking this tuner has an onboard amp, is that turned on? http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-T-Stick - LinuxTVWiki
<duffydack> just checked it again on other laptop/lcd and its ok now :?   I did notice when I set a channel to record and viewed the guide again to switch channels the same happend again.. then when I stopped recording it was fine. I`ll just leave it be I guess
<duffydack> onboard amp?  er, no I dont think so
<SteveGoodey> If the amp is not enabled it could cause reception problems on the ITV muxes, they try to squeeze more channels than the BBC ones. Might be worth at least reading that web page I pointed to.
<duffydack> its fine now.. for no reason
<duffydack> is there a way to check if its enabled?
<SteveGoodey> Forcing the activation of LNAs (Low Noise Amplifier)
<SteveGoodey> You may have to force LNA to get this card working:
<SteveGoodey> In /etc/modprobe.d/options add:
<SteveGoodey> options dvb_usb_dib0700 force_lna_activation=1
<duffydack> yeah, but how can I check if its already enabled?
<duffydack> or is it not, by def
<duffydack> all channels listed in prog guide are labelled in white, so they are alll watchable..  I dont know why it did what it did before.
<SteveGoodey> Try enabling it and see if reception improves, not easy I'm afraid. Could the reception have improved now it's dark. Sounds like magic doesn't it?!
<duffydack> I dont have a problem with reception with this aerial
<duffydack> never have..
<SteveGoodey> Only with this usb tuner. Got a friend nearer the transmitter?
<SteveGoodey> Try it there.
<duffydack> well, I have been playin around and its not done it again since.
<duffydack> any way to improve pic quality?  im on a laptop with 1080hd and tv aint lookin too great..
<duffydack> well its 'ok' just a little compression artifact thing.  guess there is nothing I can do.
<duffydack> well, thanks for the help guys.
<Seeker`> tgm4883: any idea where I can get a copy of tmdb.py from? there doesn't appear to be one on my system
<tgm4883> Seeker`, you are using 0.24?
<Seeker`> yes
<Seeker`> I can't find any metadata grabbers on the system at all
<tgm4883> you will have to pull them from trac/svn then
<Seeker`> tgm4883: able to give me a hint as to where in the tree?
<tgm4883> i'll have to look it up. There is a bug for it on launchpad with the right location I think
<Seeker`> found it
<Seeker`> trunk/mythtv/programs/scripts/metadata/Movie
<tgm4883> that sounds right
<Seeker`> tgm4883: got it on to the pc, now but mythtv claims no results found, yet wehn I run the same command from the command line, I get a load of XML back
<tgm4883> Seeker`, permissions?
<rhpot1991> smells like a location issue
<rhpot1991> or permissions
<Seeker`> hmm, no, mythtv is appending "0 0 " to the end of the command
<Seeker`> so I guess I need to work out where the grabber string is stored and change it
<rhpot1991> Seeker`: I'd venture its in mythtv's settings
<rhpot1991> somewhere under media prob
<Seeker`> hmm, can't find any "0 0" in the Movie*CommandLine or MovieGrabber DB keys
<Seeker`> and can't find metadata grabber settings at all :/
<jovox> How can I delete a input connections?
<rhpot1991> hit d while you are over it
<jovox> nothing happends
<jovox> iirc 'd' worked before I installed mythubuntu. ie, I used a regular ubuntu and installed mythtv on it
<rhpot1991> jovox: try m or i and see if some menu pops up
<rhpot1991> jovox: the mythbuntu and ubuntu packages are the same
<jovox> no, nothing happends on i or m
<rhpot1991> jovox: I'm assuming you are on mythtv-setup and not trying to do this from the frontend somewhere right?
<jovox> yes
<tgm4883> hit the delete key?
<jovox> no, I tried that as well
<jovox> I don't see "Delete all input connection" either (I think it was there  in my previous installation)
<tgm4883> jovox, what version are you running?
<jovox> mythbackend version: branches/release-0-23-fixes
<rhpot1991> delete all should be there
<jovox> I agree..
<jovox> pressing "m" on other menus work
<jovox> any way to "reset" the configuration? So far I've mostly been playing around with it
<Seeker`> anyone tried using upnp on 0.24?
<xcrracer_> is mythbuntu 'auto-builds' the best way to upgrade to and test mythtv .24?
<tgm4883> xcrracer_, yes
<tgm4883> note you cannot go back to 0.23.x without a database backup
<xcrracer_> it must do a database upgrade?
<mrand> xcrracer_: yes
<mrand> 0.24 uses new tables and you can't undo that, so the only way to revert to 0.23 is to restore a 0.23 database.
<xcrracer_> i see.  thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-12
<m4xx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<xcrracer_> mythfrontend does not see the backend after .24 auto-build upgrade.  service appears to be running.  what myth ports should i look for in lsof output?
<tgm4883> xcrracer_, what does the frontend log say?
<gilson585> What's goin on with 10.10
<tgm4883> gilson585, uh, it's going to a party?
<gilson585> Lol no seriously it doesn't work well for me
<tgm4883> ok
<mrand> gilson585: you have to explain to us what is goin on.  It works fine for many.
<tgm4883> mrand, no, i like this better
<tgm4883> if people don't explain the issue, I don't have to help :)
<gilson585> I have issues with audio on my analog tuner and my digital tuner locks up myth
<mrand> gilson585: you running 0.23 still?
<rhpot1991> 0.23.1 I hope
<tgm4883> i would think 0.23.1
<gilson585> Naw 0.23.1
<mrand> I meant vs. hopefully not running 0.24
<gilson585> I had been using 10.4 with optical audio out no issues till upgrade. Then backed up database and tried fresh install, no better.
<tgm4883> as recommend as always, to upgrade to auto-builds
<gilson585> Yes
 * tgm4883 wonders why you upgraded to 10.10?
<gilson585> Lol I kno, I wish I had waited
<tgm4883> seriously though, it's a dvr, there aren't new flashy features coming with each new release
<tgm4883> especially 10.04 vs 10.10, 0.24 will be available on both
<gilson585> Idk what would have changed that my setup would become unusable
<gilson585> In 10.10 that is
<mrand> gilson585: well, for better or worse, each release picks up a new kernel
<gilson585> I was using 0.23.1 since it's release. Yea me thinks it might be the kernel as well
<tgm4883> mrand, isn't there a similar bug that was just filed?
<tgm4883> the one I just assigned to superm1?
<gilson585> Previous recordings play fine. I wonder if I should just build the drivers from source or reinstall 10.04
<mrand> I assume tgm4883 is referring to Bug 658524, but that lockup seems to be independent of tuner(s)
<Zinn> Bug 658524 in mythbuntu "mythfrontend crahes X server on Zotac Zbox" [Undecided, Incomplete] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/658524
<gilson585> Idk what tuner that box has but I've got a wintv go and 2 hvr-1250's
<mrand> gilson585: the short answer is that nobody is aware of any tuner issues on 10.10.  Yet, anyway.
<mrand> at least, none have been filed that the myth team has seen.  Possible they've been filed directly with the kernel team.
<gilson585> Alright well I'll be the first ;-)
<mrand> heh
<rhpot1991> gilson585: check your /var/log/syslog and dmesg for errors
<rhpot1991> or warning
<rhpot1991> s
<mrand> yeah, I was just going to suggest that.
<gilson585> Alright I'll bring the box back up
<mrand> Next best thing is to install the -dbg package, and if necessary, attached gdb to myth and try to capture the lockup.  Unfortunately upstream is really focused on 0.24, but all we can do is try.
<rhpot1991> test the tuners outside of myth, see if its a system issue or a myth issue (most likely system)
<rhpot1991> perhaps their locations just changed and just need to be reconfigured or something?
<gilson585> thx for the suggestions I'll see what I can figure out and get back to u
<gilson585> Ah yes it can't identify the newer hvr-1250 I have. I've been through this b4. Tho it still doesn't explain the lack of audio on the analog tuner.
<gilson585> I'll pull the offending card and see if the other one works
<gilson585> No go yet, the correctly identified dvb-c tuner still locks myth during tuning. Gonna pull the analog card now
<superm1> tgm4883, seems that there have been a few people reporting HD stream failures.  hopefully an apport retrace will help to identify what's up
<gilson585> I'll see if I can get dbg working for a trace. I'm new to debugging but familar enough with linux
<gilson585> Ok what if myth doesn't crash back to the desktop but just hangs. Isn't apport waiting for a crash?
<tgm4883> mrand, take  a look at post #2 of http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/455535 do you think that would work for gilson585
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Best way to submit debug data for Mythbuntu 0.24 autobuilds | MythTV | Users
<tgm4883> I think it would
<gilson585> Do I wait till it locks up b4 I attach gdb to myth
<tgm4883> gilson585, I think so
<gilson585> Man I wish this was in the wiki lol. It's not entirely straight forward for a debugging newb
<gilson585> Ok I know the process id but how to start gdb against myth
<superm1> normally apport should handle it all for you
<superm1> as soon as the crash happens it should intercept the core dump and get it all together
<superm1> but if it's just hanging that might not be something as easily debuggable
<superm1> gilson585,
<tgm4883> superm1, take a look at the thread I posted about 10 lines back
<superm1> in which case something like that under <already running programs> should help
<tgm4883> seems to cover the same type of issue
<superm1> yeah that looks good too
<gilson585> Well I've got some output from gdb though not sure if it's what's needed
<gilson585> Yea that didn't do much. I've got 22 lines saying no symbol table info and a few other criptic lines
<superm1> that's with the -dbg packages installed?
<gilson585> Yea
<superm1> well that's a shame then
<gilson585> Mind you I'm using mythtv-setup cause I have no channels yet if it makes any diff
<gilson585> I could be doing something wrong. Maybe gdb right b4 I proceed to a hangup
<Awli> Hi all :) I'm trying to get my twinham dvb-s card going and was wondering what the current best way to get the mantis driver installed is? The s2-liplianin driver locks up the system..
<Awli> I've read some forum posts saying to install the v4l-dvb driver, however I cant seem to successfully boot my own kernel..
<gilson585> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593695
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Upgrade to 10.10 broke my DVR - Ubuntu Forums
<gilson585|> I have submitted a bug report to the ubuntu-kernel team concerning Myth 10.10 and the hangup issue with my digital tuner (hvr-1250, module cx23885) bug 659348
<Zinn> Bug 659348 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Oops - unable to handle kernel paging request; EIP is at videobuf_dma_unmap+0x43/0xb0" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/659348
<Seeker`> can anyone running 0.24 try accessing a video from mythweb
<Seeker`> something in the video SG
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-13
<hot_wheelz> just to confirm can you upgrade mythbuntu using the the updrade distro when its set to normal release
<Guest97146> I am having a problem trying to rebuild 0.24 trunk packages on 10.04 amd 64. There is a dependency on libqtwebkit-dev that is unmet. Is there a fix?
<Guest97146> I found bug 586007 that appears to describe my problem, but the proposed fix is already applied to trunk 26766  source package and I still have an unmet dependency.
<Zinn> Bug 586007 in mythplugins (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on libqt4-webkit-dev" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/586007
<superm1> Guest97146, are you building by hand from the source package on the mythbuntu PPA?
<superm1> it should be listed as a dependency in debian/control
<Guest97146> @superm1 debian/control lists this: libqtwebkit-dev | libqt4-webkit-dev | libqt4-dev (<< 4:4.7.0~beta1), I have libqt4-dev 4.6.2 installed. When I do a apt-get build-dep mythtv it bombs complaining of missing libqtwebkit-dev.
<tgm4883> is 4.6.2 less than 4:4.7.0~beta1?
<superm1> Guest97146, do you have the source repository added in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d?  the apt-get build-dep will only work properly if it's in one of those and you've apt-get update'd
<superm1> (source repository for mythbuntu PPA that is)
<Guest97146> @superm1, yes the deb-src line for the uk mythbuntu repository is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mythbuntu-repos.list.
<superm1> peculiar then that's happening
<superm1> it does work properly in sbuild or pbuilder, so you can do your builds there instead
<Guest97146> Ok. Which should I try?
<superm1> pbuilder is easier to setup
<superm1> once you have it setup, it's literally just sudo pbuilder blah.dsc and it will spit out debs
<Guest97146> Ok. I will give it a try. Should I open a bug with the failed output of a debuild?
<superm1> it's probably not a high priority item - we don't support building out of a clean env normally
<superm1> pbuilder and sbuild both prepare a clean chroot and only pull in the dependencies they need
<mrand> superm1: this is the part where I ask if this is documented, and if not, could it be on the receipe's?
<mrand> rather, could you update the receipe's?
<superm1> i think there's a recipe for building out of pbuilder/sbuild that's basically what he was following, but these weird apt resolving order bugs will cause problems on earlier releases - i'm guessing this is 9.10 or so
<Guest97146> @superm1 what is the easiest way to apply patches to a source before building with pbuilder? btw this is 10.04 amd64
<superm1> Guest97146, you can apply patches by putting them in debian/patches, and then "debuild -S -sa -us -uc" will spit out a source package to pass to pbuilder
<superm1> and modify debian/patches/series to list out your patches
<Guest97146> Ok. pbuilder is setting up its initial environment now and then I will try to build the mythtv package
<superm1> did you enable universe/multiverse in the initial environment?  I think there's some extra switches for them
<superm1> if not then it will fail when you try to build
<Guest97146> @superm1 I did not enable anything extra. I will wait until it completes its first configure and try again.
<superm1> you can add them after the fact
<superm1> you just need to use pbuilder login with the --savesomething  (don't remember) option
<superm1> and then you can modify /etc/apt/sources.list in the pbuilder chroot to meet your needs
<FredYerkes> Hi - I'm having no luck archiving a recording to a DVD .iso file, could someone take a glance at my log and help me head in the right direction please?
<FredYerkes> http://www.pastebin.ca/1960973
<Guest97146> @superm1 I now have the 26766 myth package building. The pbuilder HOWTO has info on adding the universe repo. The other way is using pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<Guest97146> @superm1 The build completed for mythtv_0.24~trunk26766. It is installed and operating. Would it be possible for me to build a debug build this way? What would I need to change?
<superm1> Guest97146, the build you made should actually be a debug build
<superm1> you just need to install the -dbg package that was created too
<Guest97146> @superm1, you are right. The dbg package is with the rest of them. I just missed it before.
<Spiffydudex> Hello all, I recently upgraded from 9.10 to 10.10 and I am running into the issue of my 950q not having any sound. I looked in the Backend setup for the 950q and there was no audio device listed. The only things listed are ALSA:default and (none). Can anyone give me a hint from where I can begin to look? I know Ubuntu made a big change to push pulse audio and make it baselined in the OS, but that surely cant be the only re
<Spiffydudex> stalling just for kicks and it did not fix anything.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-14
<Pwen> Spiffydudex: quickly some commands useful to troubleshoot your problem: aplay -l (lists audio devices according to alsa), dmesg (system log, look for kernel module loaded for your sound device), alsamixer (mix volume levels/unmute channels etc), lspci/lsusb (list pci or usb devices)
<Spiffydudex> Pwen: Alsamixer picks up the 950q as a digital in capture device, it does not show up in aplay at all, it only displays playback hardware, not capture. The driver for the 950q is loaded as I can see xc5000 listed everywhere. When I upgraded to 10.10 its like /dev/dsp1 disappeared.
<Pwen> Spiffydudex: arecord -l does the same for recording hardware IIRC. dont have any more info for you, sounds like alsa is at fault though??? not sur
<Pwen> e
<Technophil> Anyone got any suggestions about the mythbuntu session that infrequently crashes to leave the Ubuntu style login?   Happens over night, several times now.
<superm1> Technophil, if that's happening, best thing to do is enable apport to intercept the cras
<superm1> there has been a few people indicating that their system is doing something similar, and it's sounding like it's potentially caused by the closed source nvidia driver failing.
<Technophil> superm1: OK thanks for the lead, I'll check it out, presumably its in synaptic, will look.  Presuming that to be the case what is the best thing to do with the crash report?
<superm1> Technophil, actually it's already installed by default, just normally disabled
<superm1> modify /etc/default/apport and either start the service or restart the computer
<superm1> when a crash happens, it will intercept and capture a crash report which is presented in the form of a dialog on next login
<superm1> it will guide you through filing the report on launchpad
<superm1> if you have autobuilds turned on, then i would recommend installing the mythtv-dbg package first too though
<Technophil> superm1: Thanks, you guys are stars....
<superm1> np, hopefully it gets a good crash report :)
<Technophil> Yep, may take 2 weeks though....
<BLZbubba> is there a better choice for a generic MCE remote than the Windows Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all) ?
<BLZbubba> many of the buttons, like the ones for jumping straight to videos, don't work
<tgm4883> BLZbubba, you could define those in lirc
<BLZbubba> yeah i have done that since 2005, i would just be so happy if i could find one of these presets that just works
<tgm4883> BLZbubba, you could set it up and then file a bug
<tgm4883> that way, we may incorporate your changes
<BLZbubba> not a bad idea; i would just be surprised if i were the first one to run into this
<BLZbubba> there are like 100 remotes to choose from and MCE remotes must be the most popular
<Spiffydudex> Pwen: Thanks for the help. I'm beginning to wonder if it is Alsa as well. I'm not particularly smart at linux/ubuntu sound config though, and usually I thought when a new sound capture device was connected it made a new /dev/dsp# for it. Thanks, I'll report back if I find a simple fix
<tgm4883> BLZbubba, you are probably not the first one to run into this. You might be the first one to care enough to file a bug report
<superm1> personally i dont use a lot of those jumping buttons myself on my mce
<superm1> so it wouldn't be surprise if they didn't work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-15
<mersault> Hello, I'd like to do a fresh install of mythbuntu 10.10 from my current 9.10, but I'd like to retain my recordings. Assuming the schema hasn't changed much this should be reasonable. Anyone know which mysql tables to dump from the old install and restore in the new one?
<jerry_l> hello room
<tgm4883> jerry_l, hi?
<jerry_l> i was trying to find a good dvr type prgram. i am going to buy a HD usb adapter from best buy and want to record tv in good quality.
<formolQC> Hi. I have a "wrong" question, if this could exist : does MythBuntu 10.10 is more easy to install than the previous version ? I've try many time over years to install MythBuntu and I hope the 10.10 version is more easy to install. is it ?
<rhpot1991> formolQC: we'd like to think its pretty easy to install compared to what a mythtv install used to be like, if you spoke about the points you had troubles with then maybe someone can tell you if that has improved or not
<rhpot1991> formolQC: and stick hover around for a while, people come and go in here so answers aren't always instant
<formolQC> hi rhpot1991 , thx for replying.  yes, I'll stay online. But I just discover this irc chat, maybe I'll try again to install Mythbuntu.
<rhpot1991> formolQC: I'd say the best approach is to try again, then ask any questions in here
<rhpot1991> if you have hardware specific issues then make a thread on them in the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<formolQC> last time I try, my tv card worked with tvtime but I never be able to configure it in 10.04 or 9.10, simply to view backfront/frontend on the same computer. But I saw that driver for my tv card are better with this version, 10.10, of ubuntu than before
<rhpot1991> its hard to say if your issues will be resolved or not without knowing them, but I can tell you that I can get my backend/frontend up in 15-20 mins so its pretty darn simple if you have good hardware
<formolQC> okay. I'll give a try for sure then.  - and stay on this channel :)
<rhpot1991> sounds good, feel free to ask any questions that you have along the way, and good luck
<formolQC> thx
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-16
<qwebirc64920> Mythbuntu session lost when trying to watch live tv on Frontend
<qwebirc64920> both Frontend and Backend on same machine
<qwebirc64920> I just updated Mythbuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<qwebirc64920> Any suggestions on what to do would be much appreciated. Thanks!
<Sp0tter> has anyone gotten the remote taht comes with the Hauppauge 1250 to work with lirc?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-17
<ekristen> what version of mythtv is available in the mythbuntu repositories? it looks like 0.23.1, can anyone confirm?
<ekristen> anyone here?
<arsty> Hi, I installed a fresh mythbuntu 10.10 and I have a backup file to restore my 9.10 database however the backup/restore GUI in Myth Control Center doesn't recognize my .sql file as a "backup file" and I can't select it.  Is there any way to restore my 9.10 database backup (which used mythconverg_backup.pl)?
<arsty> OK. I tried a backup on 10.10 and I see it makes a .tar.gz with a bunch of files.  I'll make a similar one on my old system and bring it over to 10.10 and try the restore (fingers crossed).
<arsty> Hi, anyone know which file has the source code to the backup/restore utility in 10.10?  I've been grepping for "This utility is used to backup" and I can't find it.  I want to see what it does to restore my backup of 9.10 into 10.10.  Currently, if I make a backup.tar.gz of 9.10 (with the right files/permissions), I get a Python traceback.
<tgm4883> arsty, you have just the sql file?
<tgm4883> you got lucky, I'm helping my brother move and stopped to check in for 5 minutes, and I wrote that backup/restore utility
<tgm4883> basically, what I would do, since you used mythconverg_backup.pl to back it up, I would go ahead and use mythconverg_restore.pl to restore the database file
<tgm4883> that is what that utility does to restore the database file
<tgm4883> if you really want to use the utility, it's important that you get the file structure correct in the tar.gz file
<tgm4883> also, file any bugs you find with that utility at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<Zinn> [bugs.edge.launchpad.net] Bugs in Mythbuntu, Ubuntu derivative focused upon MythTV
<tgm4883> also, if you are looking for the source code for that, it is in the mythbuntu-common package, or here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common/annotate/head:/plugins/python/mythbuntu-bare.py
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-common : contents of plugins/python/mythbuntu-bare.py at revision 237
<arsty> Hi, I originally had the .sql file but then I found out that 10.10 needs the tar.gz file with the right file structure.   So I made a tar.gz file by had with the right structure/permissions and now I'm trying to restore my 9.10 into a fresh 10.10.
<arsty> I'm concerned that my passwords have changed and if I do a simple .sql restore it might not work.
<arsty> I would like to change my 10.10 passwords to be the same as 9.10.
<tgm4883> IIRC, password information isn't going to be kept in the database
<tgm4883> if you do want to change it though, follow this
<tgm4883> !mysql
<arsty> Should the backup utility in 10.10 handle a hand-made tar.gz made from 9.10.  If so, I will open a bug with the traceback.
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> arsty, it might, if you put the sql file in the right directory
<tgm4883> go ahead and open a bug and I'll look at it
<tgm4883> arsty, yea open up a bug on it, that way I can verify if it's something that I should be concerned about
<tgm4883> i'm headed back out for a few hours, but I'll check in when I get back
<arsty> OK.  I'll do that first before I mess/fix things.  Do you want the traceback here?
<arsty> I filed bug 661976
<Zinn> Bug 661976 in mythbuntu "Restoring from 9.10 to 10.10 gives traceback" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/661976
<rileyp>  http://pastebin.com/Xph1HkLG can someoen look at my log and explain wtf is going wrong
<rileyp>  http://pastebin.com/Xph1HkLG can someone look at my log and explain what is going wrong
<bogus-> everything.
<qwebirc43803> I have installed mythbuntu 10.10. I got it working somewhat. I can scan channels and it will bring up the channels with mplayer, but it is stuck on analog in mythtv. I got it working once, but once I used the dvd player and went back to watch tv it would not go out of analog again.
<qwebirc43803> I have re-done all the connections in the backend the same way that got it working the once but still cannot get it to switch from analog to digital
<qwebirc43803> is there a way to force it to start in digital or disable the analog?
<qwebirc43803> on top of that I cannot get it to boot up without using a separate boot disk. It goes to grub error 17 when trying to use the mbr. I have tried repeatedly to reinstall grub to no avail and I have also verified bios settings
<qwebirc43803> I have a hauppage hvr 1600
<qwebirc43803> 2 G of Ram and an amd 1900+ processor
<greg> qwebirc43803, If you have 2 tuners,one analog and one digital,and you want the Digital to start first you must assign the digital card first in mythtv-setup... To switch from analog to digital on the fly hit M then switch inputs..
<qwebirc72965> Just installed 10.10. Works great, except my StreamZap remote "skips". It behaves like it is sending two command for every one arrow command. Any advice?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-11
<qwebirc8499> So mythexport doesn't seem to work after restarting until I type sudo /etc/init.d/mythexport start in a terminal, anyone know how make that happen automatically?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-13
<billybigrigger> hey all, im looking to dedicate a machine to my television, just wondering if all i want to do is play the movies i have on my hdd, like without the pvr features of mythbuntu, is it a waste of time?
<billybigrigger> like is it overload, should i just stick it out with natty?
<yunosh> hi, i see that bluetooth support is removed from network manager in oneiric by default. why is this and is easily to re-add?
<yunosh> brb
<tgm4883> yunosh, it should be easy to add again, since we removed just the bluetooth packages
<yunosh> ah, okay, it's sufficiently modular. great.
<tgm4883> yunosh, it was removed, because we needed to free up some disk space and most people don't use bluetooth with their media centre
<tgm4883> superm1, that is correct right, should just need to readd the packages
<tgm4883> we might want to do a writeup on that
<yunosh> what do most people use for wireless keyboards and mice if not bluetooth?
<tgm4883> yunosh, most people don't use mice and keyboards
<tgm4883> most use IR remote controls
<yunosh> true
<superm1> tgm4883, yes that's correct
<superm1> yunosh, just need to apt-get install gnome-bluetooth and you're fine
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 11.10 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com ** Please stick around for people to answer your question
<yunosh> gnome? even for xfce? oh, and btw, wasn't next mythbuntu version supposed to use a new window manager? or is that for 12.04?
<superm1> yunosh, well just because it's called gnome-bluetooth doesn't mean we can't use it
<superm1> xfce doesn't have it's own bluetooth implementation
<superm1> we haven't explored using any new window managers afaik
<yunosh> just wondering
<superm1> xfce has been fine for what it's needed to do i thinks
<yunosh> weird. dunno where i heard about the wm change
<superm1> if there is a compelling reason to do it, we could explore the option though
<tgm4883> yunosh, did you hear about lightdm vs gdm maybe?
<yunosh> hm, yeah, maybe i mixed this up the display manager
<altj> is anyone else seeing "rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." when trying to torrent the mythbuntu isos?
<tgm4883> altj, I've not heard it, and I haven't checked it since I'm at work
<altj> I've been seeing it all day today with bittornado.  I was able to successfully torrent w/ktorrent.
<tgm4883> altj, odd
<tgm4883> canonical makes the torrent and hosts the tracker, so you might want to see if you have similar issues with the ubuntu torrents
<altj> the other ubuntu torrents work fine
<altj> (didn't try kubuntu,xubuntu,lubuntu)
<DaveMorris> congraz on another fine release btw guys
<DaveMorris> just looking through the release notes and it mentions controlling mythbuntu from an Android device
<DaveMorris> is that simply controlling the Mythfrontend or also controlling the whole desktop?
<superm1> just mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> so mythmote then
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> it's just offering another way for people without remotes really
<DaveMorris> I've been using it for a while now, quite nice.  Just been looking for something to control Gnome with
<DaveMorris> not made my mind up yet
<superm1> well you can always use vnc for that
<superm1> it's just a bit clunky
<DaveMorris> yeah, I find my little logitech keyboard (The one you use two thumbs on) suitable and not looked to hard yet
<DaveMorris> been playing with squeezebox running on my frontend instead
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-14
<TandyUK> anyone had X crash out ocmpletely when doing an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<TandyUK> the best i can get is the login screen but no actual desktop
<somethinginteres> hi all, just installed MythTV on the standard Ubuntu install I am running the NVidia graphics drivers. I am trying to get TV working properly on Myth. I had to modprobe.d to get my card recognised and it all works fine except for one channel that has pink fuzzy lines all over it. I don't think it is poor signal as, before I formated the channel was fine. My card is a Compro DVB-T300.  Any help would be greatly appricated.
<qwebirc76466> Just upgraded to Mythbuntu 11.10 but can't get lightdm to start properly....I keep getting unity-greeter segfaults in dmesg....any ideas....if I switch to gdm it starts fine
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<tgm4883> I didn't think we were using lightdm, but I didn't look at that closely
<superm1> qwebirc76466, did you upgrade using update-manager?
<superm1> qwebirc76466, i don't think the unity-greeter should have installed, it *should* have loaded the mythbuntu greeter.
<qwebirc76466> no....command line
<superm1> qwebirc76466, how on command line?
<superm1> do-release-upgrade, or apt-get dist-upgrade
<qwebirc76466> sudo do-release-upgrade
<superm1> ok then there is an upgrade bug
<superm1> can you file a bug with "ubuntu-bug update-manager"
<superm1> that the unity greeter got installed and shouldn't have
<qwebirc76466> I'm not sure it's an upgrade bug because my system crashed in the middle of it.....
<superm1> oh..
<superm1> how so?
<qwebirc76466> I had to apt-get install everything to get it up to 11.10
<superm1> what exactly crashed?
<superm1> is there a bug at play software wise, or was it some sort of hardware fault?
<qwebirc76466> system completely hung
<qwebirc76466> I was thinking it was hardware since I'd seen it happen before but it doesn't happen often.....I haven't had it hang since the upgrade and it's been running all the time
<superm1> ok
<superm1> ok well then i'd lean on not upgrade bug
<superm1> so go ahead and remove the unity-greeter
<superm1> just make sure you have mythbuntu-lightdm-theme installed
<superm1> and it should fix your problem
<qwebirc76466> I did purge all the lightdm packages as well as the unity-greeter but when I installed mythbuntu-desktop again the unity-greeter got installed too
<qwebirc76466> I'll try that
<qwebirc76466> now I get a init: lightdm main process terminated with status 1
<qwebirc76466> where as before lightdm was running....I just had nothing on the screen
<superm1> check /var/log/lightdm
<qwebirc76466> Failed to load session file /usr/share/xgreeters/unity-greeter.desktop: No such file or directory:
<qwebirc76466> my lightdm.conf file still has greeter-session=unity-greeter in it
<qwebirc76466> changing that line to greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter fixed it for me....not sure how the unity greeter got in there or why the config file didnt' change when I removed it
<superm1> it must have been the order you installed/removed things
<superm1> because the postinst /postrm of the scripts might not interact the way you expected together
<qwebirc76466> ya...that makes sense...since I had to do it by hand
<qwebirc76466> one more thing....now that I have lightdm up and running the automatic login configuration button in mythcontrol center is still greyed out...how do I enable that
<superm1> unfortunately there isn't a standalone GUI tool to change automatic login anymore in ubuntu
<superm1> none was written for lightdm
<superm1> it's a short coming that we'll need to work out for precise
<superm1> to do it by hand add these keys to the [SeatDefaults] section of /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<superm1> autologin-guest=false
<superm1> autologin-user=supermario
<superm1> autologin-user-timeout=0
<superm1> autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<superm1> of course switching out your username
<qwebirc76466> ah....so will a normal upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 have those setting set if they were set in 11.04?...(not an upgrade that crashed :) )
<qwebirc76466> autologin now works....thanks....would I need to do that with all mythbuntu upgrades that go from gdm to lightdm?
<Ankhwatcher> Hey, how do you connect to a linux box if you only know it's name
<likwid--> if there is no dns for it (ie it doesnt resolve to its name) you'll need to find the ip address of it
<likwid--> either by getting on it and running 'ifconfig' or some other means like logging into your router and finding out what dhcp addresses have been givin out
<Ankhwatcher> found it
<Ankhwatcher> I ran a ping bomb to a txt file
<Ankhwatcher> Should I run the oneric update on mythbuntu or not?
<tgm4883> Ankhwatcher, is something broke?
<Ankhwatcher> yes
<Ankhwatcher> not that I expect the oneric update to fix it
<tgm4883> what is broke?
<Ankhwatcher> I can't get my component output to work with my tv
<Ankhwatcher> and my screen got disabled during install
<Ankhwatcher> (hence needing to find the ip address to ssh and vnc to the box)
<tgm4883> I usually recommend fresh installs
<Ankhwatcher> this install is about 3 hours old
<tgm4883> you have a 3 hour old install and you didn't already install oneiric?
<Ankhwatcher> nah I couldn't get 11.10 when i was getting my iso so I had to make a 11.04 iso instead
<Ankhwatcher> I can download and install mythbuntu again if you think it'll help
<Ankhwatcher> fourth times the charm and all that...
<tgm4883> Ankhwatcher, I don't know if it will help or not, as I don't know what is causing the breakage
<tgm4883> I don't know enough about your hardware
<tgm4883> etc
<Ankhwatcher> I'm trying to use a HP TX1000 as a Mythbuntu mythtv frontend
<Ankhwatcher> http://kellyandsopho.com/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=LinuxOnHpPaviliontx1000z
<Zinn> [kellyandsopho.com] : LinuxOnHpPaviliontx1000z
<tgm4883> Ankhwatcher, looks like it needs some tweaking to work with linux (at least with fedora)
<Ankhwatcher> Well that's quite an old document. It really isn't too bad now.
<tgm4883> so when you boot it, you get no video?
<Ankhwatcher> nothing comes up on the screen or on the tv
<Ankhwatcher> I can boot it from a usb stick and the screen will work but I can't get anything but a quick flash of colour on the tv
<tgm4883> and you are connecting via component?
<Ankhwatcher> yes
<tgm4883> and you've installed the nvidia propritary driver?
<Ankhwatcher> yes
<Ankhwatcher> during setup
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sounds like it might be outputting something that the tv can't handle
<Ankhwatcher> oh hey
<Ankhwatcher> I just got something onto the tv
<Ankhwatcher> I opened firefox (through vnc) and a corner of the window showed up in black and white on the tv
<tgm4883> it's in black and white?
<Ankhwatcher> yeah
<tgm4883> are you in the US?
<Ankhwatcher> no
<Ankhwatcher> but my laptop is from the us
<tgm4883> ok
<Ankhwatcher> and my tv is from ireland (ie uk standards)
<tgm4883> so since you see a corner of it, can you drag it around and see more?
<Ankhwatcher> moving the window causes the tv to disconnect and reconnect
<Ankhwatcher> I think it might be something to do with refresh rates
<Ankhwatcher> clicking on the applications menu does the same thing
<tgm4883> well being it is in black and white, sounds like it's outputing in NTSC and the TV is PAL
<tgm4883> which would be an issue with refresh likely too
<Ankhwatcher> sounds likely
<tgm4883> try switching that and see if it makes a difference
<Ankhwatcher> how do I switch that?
<tgm4883> good questions, IDK, I haven't had to deal with that in a long time. It's either going to be in the nvidia control panel or possibly xorg.conf
<tgm4883> I'm at work, so I can't do a ton of research for you
<Ankhwatcher> no problem
<Ankhwatcher> thanks for your help
<tgm4883> yw
<Ankhwatcher> ah hah!
<Ankhwatcher> I chose HD1080p when I should have chosen HD1080i
<Ankhwatcher> now I have fixed that and my screen is tiny and blue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-15
<GrahamIRC> Hello!
<GrahamIRC> Is it possible to update from 11.04 to 11.10?
<GrahamIRC> Sorry new to Ubuntu but not Myth or Linux
<GrahamIRC> also, does anyone know if there is HD Audio (TrueHD, DTS-HD MA) support in 11.10 or 11.04 ?
<Vojta1> hi, I have a little problem with upgrading to Mythbuntu 11.10 - when I now start the system, it hangs at boot - it shows "Starting MySQL Server [OK]" and then it hangs. I tried to google it and it seeems that it should be some problem with lightdm, but I tried all suggested solutions and none helps. Anyone has an idea, how to fix it?
<Vojta1> ok, now I tried to remove package lightdm and it booted successfully
<GrahamIRC> Hello!
<GrahamIRC> Is it possible to update from 11.04 to 11.10?
<GrahamIRC> Just tried the 11.10 CD and the option to upgrade from 11.04 is greyed out
<superm1> man it seems that these lightdm problems are a bit more prevalent than initially suspected
<superm1> mrand, did you see them on your upgraded system?
<Vojta1> superm1: and are you aware about any workaround on it? I actually restarted again and it is the same problem as before - removing lightdm didn't really solved this issue
<Vojta1> superm1: I am still trying to find some solution which should work for me
<ComradeHaz`> Anybody elses install broken since upgrading?
<ComradeHaz`> Not Happy. :(
<superm1> Vojta1, there is a workaround
<superm1> ComradeHaz`, how is it broke for you
<superm1> Vojta1, there is a forum post i made bout how to get around it
<superm1> Vojta1, post #4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860270
<Vojta1> superm1: yeah, that's it. that did it. thanks very much for your help
<superm1> Vojta1, sure no problem.  would you mind filing and upgrade bug though?
<superm1> # ubuntu-bug update-manager
<superm1> that should hopefully get some of the logs in place so we can figure out why unity greeter was getting pickedi n the first place
<superm1> i don't think anyone who has encountered this has filed one yet
<Vojta1> superm1: hmm I can try. but never done before
<mrand> superm1: only have a chance to skim the backlog at the moment... the user said they did a do-release-upgrade, but did they remember the --mode=desktop?  that might cause it.  Unfortunately all I had time to do was a fresh mythbuntu install (slave backend + frontend).
<nordle> Evening all.  Just completed upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.  Cannot get a desktop now.  segfault on unity-greeter.  So uninstalled it, reinstalled gdm and nvidia-current.  Got a desktop, yay.  Reboot and no desktop.  segfault in gdm-simple-slav.  Tried dpgk-reconfigure gdm and choosing lightdm.  That says plymouth-stop pre-start process (1498) terminated with status 1 .  It worked, for 1 boot, can no longer get a desktop.  Any suggestions would be gre
<nordle> at, thanks.
<mrand> nordle: I haven't had time to read the details, but there have been several discussions over the past day about something similar.  I don't see that any bugs have been opened on launchpad though.
<nordle> mrand: In the end, I installed xubuntu-desktop and managed to get a login, this time remembering to click "save session" when logging out, this appears to have got me out of the hole I managed to dig :)
<nordle> mrand: But the key was to remove unity-greeter really.
<mrand> nordle: thanks for the info.    (superm1, see above)
<test> Im not sure if this is the right place for me to go but I'm trying to restore a database after an update to mythtv but whenever I try the mythconverg_restore.pl command it says that "command not found"
<qwebirc41142> I am doing of new install of 11.10, and I am having various problems, but the strangest one is when I exit the Frontend I get a message saying the Frontend has crashed and then the Frontend is restarted.  This doesn't happen every time, but it happens often.  Any idea why?
<Jon___> Is there anyone here who would happen to know much about restoring databases in mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-16
<CyberKnet> are there any known issues with lirc upgrading from natty to oneiric?
<CyberKnet> my remote doesn't work after I allowed ubuntu to upgrade to oneiric
<CyberKnet> mythfrontend logs say it's using /dev/lircd and the appropriate configuration file
<CyberKnet> irw shows keypresses
<CyberKnet> but mythfrontend isn't using them
<CyberKnet> did the progid change for myth from mythtv ??
<CyberKnet> vlc also isn't working - but honestly I never tried it before.
<CyberKnet> ugh. and I can't get lircd to accept a -L or --logfile parameter
<CyberKnet> man page shows it exists... but it sure doesn't work.
<Success> hello
<Success> So i thought i installed mythbuntu-desktop right, i left, came back, asks some questions, seems to be done, not really sure, notifications went away, but so did unity so i did alt f1 to see terminal ran unity, gave me failish bar at the top cant see open windows or anything assume its done and restart to try to go in to mythbuntu, i select option but instead of signing in it just flashes and goes no where, so in effort to
<Success> use my computer i just go to ubuntu and here i am, so how do i get mythbuntu to work
<[R]> this isn't #mythbuntu
<Success> well how get just mythtv then and mythbuntu points here
<[R]> oh wait
<[R]> it tis
<[R]> lol
<[R]> installing mythbuntu-desktop probably makes it unhappy
<Success> http://pastebin.com/HN5SQp4H thats errpr
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] -Title-: An unhandlable error occured -Message-: There seems to be a pro - Pastebin.com
<Success> makes what unhappy
<[R]> wait, did you install mythbuntu on an existing install, or did you use the mythbuntu cd?
<Success> on existing install...
<[R]> yeah, you probably made it unhappy
<Success> imonnormal gnome3unity ubuntu
<Success> how not make it unhappy
<[R]> why would you install mythbuntu-desktop on an existing install to begin with?
<Success> because i like gnome3
<[R]> ok... and?
<[R]> mythbuntu-desktop is gonna install xfce
<Success> dude just how make it work
<[R]> i dunno, you probably broke it
<Success> wow thanks
<Success> MythTV backend setup isnt working, thts the message i gave you
<[R]> what?
<Success> MythTV Backend Setup on ubuntu isnt working
<[R]> huh?
<Success> wow
<[R]> first you say you cant log in, then you paste some random python error, then you say setup isnt working
<[R]> make up your mind
<Success> I am on ubuntu. I tried to install mythbuntu-desktop. Seemed to install, (my very first post after the hey) that didn't work, shows up on sessions, but can't login. Second I tried to install the backend setup, that didnt work, thats the random python error i showed you
<[R]> one little snippet of a python error from "installing the backend setup" means nothing
<Success> make something work
<Success> oh there we go i started doing something lamp and it appeared to continue install of myth
<superm1> mrand, interesting, i didn't realize that do-release-upgrade doesn't detect that it needs --mode=desktop internally
<superm1> if that's the root cause to all these problems, we should get that resolved
<superm1> now if this is actually just a bunch of people who manually removed mythbuntu-desktop, that's another story
<qwebirc47642> Does any one have diskless working with 11.10? I have been using it successfully for several years, but with 11.10 am having problems with nbd.  [ 5.073687] nbd0: Wrong magic (0x25609513)
<patdk-lap> I gave up on diskless in 10.04
<patdk-lap> and have switched to iscsi diskless
<qwebirc47642> any particular reason?  Do you have any instructions you followed to get iscsi working?
<patdk-lap> not really, pretty simple
<patdk-lap> insert cd, select iscsi disk, install
<qwebirc47642> do you have a separate image per front end?
<patdk-lap> yep
<qwebirc47642> bummer, I have 4 front ends.  Love the way diskless overlays a master image with a unionfs of local changes.  Only one image to upgrade/keep in sync
<patdk-lap> I manage a few hundred ubuntu servers
<patdk-lap> so management of 4 frontends is nothing
<qwebirc47642> any thoughts on the nbd magic number error.  nbd just seems broken in 11.10.  I can't even get nbd-client to mount on the localhost
<mrand> superm1: *shrug* I don't know if a missing -m desktop was the cause or not.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-08
<qwebirc5362> how can i set my screen resolution to 1024x768 in mythbuntu?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc5362: by going to xfce display settings
<qwebirc5362> How can I access to xfce display settings?
<qwebirc5362> Thanks :)
<Shadow__X> qwebirc5362: applications -> settings -> display
<qwebirc5362> There is no 1024x768 thank you for the help.
<Shadow__X> is the largest 800x600?
<Shadow__X> also are you sure you installed the graphics drivers
<qwebirc5362> The larger we have is 848x480 and how can I check for the graphics driver?
<Shadow__X> applications -> system -> hardware drivers What type of graphics card to you have
<qwebirc5362> There is no hardware drivers icon in the menu. we are running mythbuntu 12.04
<qwebirc5362> The graphics card is ATI MACH64
<Shadow__X> as in this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Mach#Mach_64 ?
<Zinn> [en.wikipedia.org] ATI Mach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BurnOut> anyone running  Silicondust HDHomerun Dual ?
<qwebirc5362> @zing and @ shadow_X I am checking witch card it is exactly
<qwebirc5362> ATI 3D rage lt pro
<qwebirc5362> it's the result to lspci | grep vga
<bobby_ct> If I want to install mythtv ON DEBIAN , CAN i ASK QUESTIONS HERE ?
<bobby_ct> sorry about the shouting .... finger slipped
<disputin> seems very quiet
<disputin> I am having an issue with ttvdb.py
<disputin> ii  mythtv-common                        2:0.25.2+fixes.20121002.139bd59-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4
<disputin> is the version that I currently have installed.  However it hangs on every job.
<disputin> only a kill -9 will stop the process, which of course produces a Error 140 message.
<disputin> I've restart the mythtv-backend and rebooted the server, neither seems to help
<disputin> any here?
 * KjetilK is here but is fairly new :-)
<disputin> looking for some help with ttvdb.py
<disputin> using version  2:0.25.2+fixes.20121002.139bd59-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4
<disputin> and it hangs, it won't exit, I have to use kill -9 to stop the process.  I've restart mythtv-backend and the physical server itself.
<shockingbehavur_> !info
<Zinn> To get help we will need some info. Please look at the log files located in /var/log/mythtv/ Also be sure to tell us of any error messages. You may need to start the offending program from the command line in order to see what is going on. Please pastebin these logs at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<shockingbehavur_> !nfo
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nfo
<shockingbehavur_> !info
<Zinn> To get help we will need some info. Please look at the log files located in /var/log/mythtv/ Also be sure to tell us of any error messages. You may need to start the offending program from the command line in order to see what is going on. Please pastebin these logs at http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<shockingbehavur> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<shockingbehavur> !zinn
<Zinn> see !about
<shockingbehavur> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ubottu
<tgm4883> shockingbehavur, do you have a specific issue, or just looking at the limited about of stuff the bot can do
<shockingbehavur> hi i have recently set up a dvb usb stick, now the issue is no signal...when scanning through the channels it just fails to pick up anything, i live in new zealand so there is two satellites to pick up freeview and sky, so i would like to know how to complete the setup with the hardware and mythtv
<shockingbehavur> through ubuntu 12.04
<shockingbehavur> i am using a 64bit system
<shockingbehavur> I have not compiled the packages just used it through apt
<shockingbehavur> sudo apt-get install mythtv
<shockingbehavur> using the original repositories
<shockingbehavur> i have however grabbed the firmware of the net and all is ok there i think
<shockingbehavur> Haven't checked the logs as i am not familiar with the logs and where they are placed in the system
<shockingbehavur> ID 18b4:1689 e3C Technologies DUTV009 this is the usb stick model
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-09
<shockingbehavur> i forget....also the pre-requisites..for building mythtv ive also loaded them
<disputin> I'm having issues with ttvdb.py where it hangs and won't end/complete.  The only way to stop the process is using kill -9.  I'm using version included in mythtv-common  2:0.25.2+fixes.20121002.139bd59-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4
<disputin> There is no entries in the logs for mythtv or the server indicating what that there is a problem with ttvdb.py.  I've restarted the mythtv-backend and rebooted the server without any success
<grunthur_> Hi all. I need kernel 3.2 for the latest support of my tuner (anysee DVB-T2). Does anyone know when kernel 3.2 will be available in mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> grunthur_, it already is?
<grunthur_> Hm!
<tgm4883> Linux tmashos-wks 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:16:45 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<grunthur_> Sorry! I mean 3.3!
<tgm4883> grunthur_, ah
<tgm4883> grunthur_, IDK about 3.3. We get our kernel from the underlying Ubuntu base, so whenever they backport the 3.3 kernel we'll get it at the same time
<tgm4883> you might try asking in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> (I'm assuming you're on 12.04
<grunthur_> Yeah, but isn't there a desicion to stay with the LTS releases only?
<tgm4883> grunthur_, kernels get backeported to LTS releases
<grunthur_> Aha, okay! That's comforting. I did not know that.
<tgm4883> yea, one of the reasons we decided that LTS was OK
<tgm4883> also, we're just not releasing ISO's for non-LTS releases
<tgm4883> you can still get to a Mythbuntu install on non-LTS releases if you really really need to
<grunthur_> Aha, okay, so apt-get updating will still do the trick?
<tgm4883> yep
<grunthur_> Neat!
<grunthur_> Thanks a lot!
<tgm4883> yw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-10
<qwebirc32964> hello I have an issue with my usb serial connection to perform channel changes with directv.  this previously worked fine with same hardware but no longer works
<qwebirc32964> I have keyspan usa-19hs using pl2303 chip, connected via null model cable to H23 direct box.  lsusb and dmesg see it fine .  The directv script is configured for 9600 baud, and /dev/ttyusb0.  I have permission set 777 and part of dialout group.
<Blackrain2> Anyone here?
<Blackrain2> I'm attempting to install mythbuntu and running into an error installing grub
<Blackrain2> ??
<KjetilK> I've upgraded from 10.10 through 11.04 and 11.10 to 12.04, and the remote behaves weirdly, as if some keypresses are recorded twice, or something like that...
<KjetilK> is it something obvious I should be checking, like if possibly two different systems are recording keypresses or something like that?
<KjetilK> It seems like X is currently doing something with it:
<KjetilK> evdev: MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (mceusb): Device: "/dev/input/event7"
<KjetilK> I don't know if that has been there in the old version?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-12
<KjetilK> I'm seeing the problem of irw detecting any keypress twice
<KjetilK> and I see it is a common problem caused by multiple configs
<KjetilK> but I'm still not sure how to fix it
<KjetilK> I have the second remote seen in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MCE Remote - MythTV Official Wiki
<KjetilK> I'm seeing the problem of irw detecting any keypress twice
<KjetilK> and I see it is a common problem caused by multiple configs
<KjetilK> I have the second remote seen in http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MCE Remote - MythTV Official Wiki
<KjetilK> now, I've commented out everything with vista_mce and mceusb_hauppauge from my lircrc and the lircd.conf.mceusb
<KjetilK> I've also tried setting repeat = 5 and delay = 1 for KEY_RIGHT, just to test, but that had apparently no effect...
<rhpot1991> KjetilK: try disabling lirc and see if it still registers button presses then
<rhpot1991> at one point some of the remote handling was built into the kernel so you would get double button presses if both the kernel and lirc were picking it up
<KjetilK> rhpot1991, you mean stopping lircd?
<rhpot1991> I recall it only affected the generic mce receivers
<rhpot1991> yep
<KjetilK> rhpot1991, aha, I had a feeling something like that could happen too
<KjetilK> I see stuff in the X log too
<rhpot1991> there should be pleanty of info out there on it
<KjetilK> anyway /me tries
<rhpot1991> sounds like it
<rhpot1991> there are ways of using that input in lirc as well
<rhpot1991> dev/input I think is what you need to configure then
<KjetilK> so, I need to use mode2 to detect keypresses?
<KjetilK> or just use a different socket?
<rhpot1991> could test with mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991> there was another way to test if I can remember
<KjetilK> rhpot1991, that appears to have fixed it
<KjetilK> so, I should just disable lirc as a service with update-rc.d?
<KjetilK> but it still uses the same config files, so if I want to make changes to the key setup, I can still edit .lirc/mythtv to do it?
<KjetilK> uh, seems like my knowledge of runlevel config is a bit dated...
<KjetilK> update-rc.d -f lirc remove didn't prevent it from being started at boot
 * KjetilK ->bed; # But if anyone knows how I can disable lirc so that it doesn't start on bootup, please let me know, I'll stay in the channel
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-13
<qwebirc29292> Error message: Could not connect to the master backed server.  Is the IP address set for it in mythtv-setup.  One box has front end and backed both pointing to the boxes ip 192.168.1.4.  Any ideas?
<KjetilK> Hmmm, seems like the kernel-based lirc isn't using the  ~/.lirc/mythtv config, as most of the keys of the remote isn't working
<KjetilK> can anyone shed any light?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-14
<BurnOut> any documents with hints on sizing the backend ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-10
<qwebirc10981> is anyone finding that since the update today mythtv-backend constantly crashes until it gets shut down?
<qwebirc10981> mythbackend version: fixes/0.27 [v0.27-29-ge59e5f6] www.mythtv.org
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-12
<gdos> which desktop does mythbuntu use? xfce or gnome? is mythbuntu the same thing as ubuntu-studio ?
<gdos> which desktop does mythbuntu use? xfce or gnome?
<tgm4883> gdos, xfce
<gdos> thank you tgm4883
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-13
<Hydr0p0nX>  #mythtv-users
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-06
<cvstealth> Hi all, I was looking for some advice on which component to look at for fixing some TV overscan issues. The issue that I'm having is that the screen is extending beyond what is being displayed on the TV. I've tried to hard set the resolution and frequency in xorg and tried different resolutons within the XFCE display manager. Additionally within mythtv tried to setup the overscan setup wizard to set the edges to the 
<tgm4883> cvstealth: first, look at the TV. my TV has two different HDMI modes, one of which fixes the overscan. IIRC, I believe NVIDIA also has an overscan setting to fix that as well
<cvstealth> tgm4883: What's the best way to reset the mythtv overlay values back to null/0?
<cvstealth> s/overlay/overscan/
<cvstealth> Wasn't sure if those were in .mythtv or in the db for that FE
<tgm4883> cvstealth: should be in the db
<tgm4883> cvstealth: maybe try "mythfrontend.real -r"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-07
<cvstealth> tgm4883: Thanks for the help was able to get the display lined up. Had to just enter the height/width/x&y offsets manually via trial and error. Also found all the defaults for that given FE in the settings table in the db.
<pi__user2> hello all :) no ???'s, just chillin'
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-11
<rightonbro> Could someone help me with adding a second HD (bigger drive to store recordings and livetv buffer) to mythtv?  I keep getting an error when I try to watch live TV in the front-end
<Kwisher> do you have the disk mounted correctly?
<rightonbro> I don't know, I chown'ed a couple of things but I'm kind of a noob
<rightonbro> I just installed the latest Mythbuntu and I see my second drive as /media/mjung/MythDrive
<Kwisher> you need to automount it at boot
<rightonbro> i have my storage groups set up as /media/mjung/MythDrive/recordings etc.
<rightonbro> I can see the drive in Thunar File Manager
<rightonbro> and all of the subfolders underneath
<rightonbro> the mythbackend.log keeps giving Permission denied whenever I try to watch TV
<Kwisher> you should do: sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /media/mjung/MythDrive
<rightonbro> ok just did that
<rightonbro> i'll try firing up the frontend and watching some TV
<rightonbro> no dice, it does the same thing….would you be able to look at my mythbackend.log and see if i'm doing anything wrong?  https://dpaste.de/Z7r4
<Kwisher> what's the output of: sudo ls -la /media/mjung/MythDrive
<rightonbro> https://dpaste.de/cBnk
<Kwisher> ok, that looks correct
<Kwisher> is this an internal drive?
<rightonbro> yeah, it's a 1.5tb desktop drive I have in my HTPC, boot drive is an SSD….fwiw I did have TV and recording working on the SSD before I tried adding the 2nd drive
<rightonbro> the 1.5tb drive used to be an NTFS drive but I added an ext4 partition using gparted
<Kwisher> output of : sudo fdisk -l
<rightonbro> https://dpaste.de/5zyW
<Kwisher> ok, now: sudo cat /etc/fstab
<rightonbro> https://dpaste.de/9dTF
<Kwisher> you are not automounting the new drive, could be the issue
<rightonbro> is that not the same as mounting the drive via the Ubuntu desktop before running mythfrontend?
<Kwisher> it's really not the proper way
<rightonbro> ok, i'll try that
<Kwisher> i would add the following line to /etc/fstab : /dev/sdb1 /media/mjung/MythDrive ext4 defaults 0 1
<rightonbro> ha, i was looking that up right now, thank you!
<Kwisher> then: sudo mkdir /media/mjung/MythDrive
<Kwisher> you might have to unmount the drive first
<rightonbro> added the line to fstab, unmounted drive, did the sudo command, rebooting….
<rightonbro> uh-oh, the mythbuntu boot screen now says "Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for/media/mjung/MythDrive
<Kwisher> it should fix them
<rightonbro> M for manual recover?
<rightonbro> or I to ignore?
<Kwisher> M
<rightonbro> dumped me to a maintenance shell and said "Filesystem check or mount failed."
<Kwisher> anything important on the drive?
<rightonbro> yeah, the NTFS partition, i have about 3 weeks of un-backedup TV that I was going to watch and then delete
<rightonbro> everything else is backed up
<rightonbro> wondering if i should just completely blow away the entire 1.5tb drive
<Kwisher> why is it ntfs?
<rightonbro> trying to switch to MythTV from Windows Media center
<Kwisher> ahh
<Kwisher> are you stuck at the maint shell?
<rightonbro> i rebooted and just Skipped the mount this time, so i'm back in Ubuntu desktop
<Kwisher> do: sudo mount -l to see if the partition is mounted
<rightonbro> https://dpaste.de/DwbZ
<rightonbro> looks like it, right?  first line
<Kwisher> ok, so it's not mounted
<rightonbro> it's not shown as mounted on the ubuntu desktop
<Kwisher> fire up gparted and reformat the ext4 partition
<rightonbro> alright so this is weird…gparted is reporting my ntfs partition is mounted at /media/mjung/MythDrive and my ext4 partition has no mount point
<Kwisher> ok try: sudo umount -f  /media/mjung/MythDrive
<Kwisher> or right click on it in gparted and choose unmount
<rightonbro> oh….so I set the line you gave me to put in fstab to sdb2 instead of sdb1 and it's now mounting the right partition
<rightonbro> i think it was trying to mount the ntfs partition since it was the first one on the drive
<Kwisher> ahh, my mistake then
<Kwisher> sorry
<Kwisher> correct fstab first
<Kwisher> then sudo mount -a
<rightonbro> no worries, i greatly appreciate the help….but mythtv is still giving me the Permission denied error
<rightonbro> i corrected the fstab and rebooted
<rightonbro> ubuntu desktop shows the drive as mounted on boot now :)
<Kwisher> and it mounted correctly?
<rightonbro> yep
<Kwisher> check your spelling and capitalization in the be settings for your path statements for livetv and recordings
<rightonbro> k one sec
<rightonbro> looks correct?  my default is /media/mjung/MythDrive/recordings/ and my Live TV is /media/mjung/MythDrive/livetv/
<rightonbro> you know i just did an ls -l on the MythDrive folder and it shows the recordings/ and /livetv/ to have a timestamp of 11:01, i created those a few hours ago….so it seems like something is touching them
<Kwisher> permissions still set for mythtv?
<rightonbro> everything at MythDrive and below is mythtv:mythtv
<rightonbro> mjung is root:root
<rightonbro> does this seem right to you? https://dpaste.de/PNf8
<rightonbro> group is r-x
<Kwisher> mine is: drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 36864 Oct 10 22:00 recordings
<rightonbro> i have drwxr-xr-x 6 mythtv mythtv 4096 Oct 11 09:25 MythDrive
<rightonbro> and drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv  4096 Oct 11 11:10 recordings
<Kwisher> looks correct, livetv still won't work?
<rightonbro> nope…and tailing the log still shows the Permission denied error
<Kwisher> is your users account in the mythtv group?
<rightonbro> uhh
<rightonbro> you mean the account i use to log into ubuntu?  mjung
<Kwisher> it should be if it worked prior to the new drive
<Kwisher> try kicking off a recording
<rightonbro> i tried a manual schedule recording but it froze up and save and then kicked me back to the manual schedule menu
<rightonbro> t 11 11:21:26 supercomputer mythbackend: mythbackend[2680]: E ProcessRequest programinfo.cpp:2358 (GetPlaybackURL) ProgramInfo(1005_20141011154747.mpg): GetPlaybackURL: '1005_20141011154747.mpg' should be local, but it can not be found.
<Kwisher> this is my fstab: # /media/mythtv was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<Kwisher> UUID=bb377d4a-3aca-4092-b40d-dfbfe6a1def9 /media/mythtv   ext4    defaults        0       2
<Kwisher> try changing your last digit from 1 to 2 like mine
<tgm4883> just looking back at the backlog, did you guys verify there isn't a livetv storage group setup?
<rightonbro> i have a live tv storage group setup
<tgm4883> it's not required, but if it's set to a different directory then that could be the permissions error
<rightonbro> just changed fstab, rebooting
<tgm4883> you don't need to reboot if you change fstab
<rightonbro> sorry, i'm pretty noob at ubuntu
<tgm4883> just unmount the drive "sudo umount /path/to/drive/" then remount "sudo mount -a"
<tgm4883> that reads fstab
<rightonbro> rebooted, tried to watch Live TV, still getting this
<rightonbro> Oct 11 11:28:56 supercomputer mythbackend: mythbackend[2105]: E TVRecEvent threadedfilewriter.cpp:129 (Open) TFW(/media/mjung/MythDrive/livetv/1400_20141011182856.mpg:-1): Opening file '/media/mjung/MythDrive/livetv/1400_20141011182856.mpg'.#012#011#011#011eno: Permission denied (13)
<tgm4883> rightonbro: I don't know for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me that the issue you are having is because it's inside /media/mjung/
<tgm4883> personally I mount mine to /srv/mythtv/
<Kwisher> i've used /media for years and still do
<rightonbro> i'm sorry, i don't know what the difference is you are suggesting
<tgm4883> I know there are issues if it's mounted inside /home
 * rightonbro is used to OS X and windows
<tgm4883> Kwisher: have you check his permissions all the way up the tree?
<tgm4883> rightonbro: what is the output of 'ls -l /media/'
<rightonbro> mjung@supercomputer:/media$ ls -l /media/
<rightonbro> total 4
<rightonbro> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 Oct 11 10:58 mjung
<rightonbro> mjung@supercomputer:/media$
<tgm4883> yea that isn't going to work
<rightonbro> mjung needs to be assigned to mythtv too?
<tgm4883> Kwisher: i'd imagine yours is different
<tgm4883> rightonbro: what is this drive used for?
<Kwisher> rightonbro: you might want to do: sudo chown mythtv:mythtv -R /media/mjung
<tgm4883> what is this computer used for? mythtv only?
<rightonbro> it's a 1.5tb drive that i'm going to use to store recordings + my music collection
<tgm4883> if it's also a desktop computer, then I wouldn't change permissions there
<rightonbro> it's in an HTPC that for the most part I used Windows Media Center for, hooked up to my TV in my living room, but occasionally I'll use Firefox in it.  No games or anything else
<Kwisher> rightonbro: you won't want to store your music there
<Kwisher> dedicate one partition to myth only
<tgm4883> rightonbro: do you share the drive with WMC?
<rightonbro> no, i'm trying to replace WMC with MythTV
<tgm4883> ok
<rightonbro> it has one NTFS partition on it already, but I'm going to back that up and blow it away at some point and then dedicate the whole drive to MythTV
<rightonbro> and storing my music collection etc.
<rightonbro> should i go ahead and change ownership of /media/mjung to mythtv?
<tgm4883> ok, well if you guys want to continue troubleshooting this that is up to you. Personally I'd just mount it in /srv/mythtv/ and fix your storage group locations
<tgm4883> You probably can just change ownership on that directory, but IDK what will happen if you ever want to just plug in and scan some media
<Kwisher> the mount point is not critical, except for the /home
<rightonbro> ok so changing ownership totally worked
<rightonbro> i'm watching a live football game right now
<Kwisher> ha
<rightonbro> are there downsides to doing it this way?
<rightonbro> i've never heard of /srv for example
<Kwisher> nope
<tgm4883> well stuff in /media should be owned by the user that plugged in the device
<tgm4883> IIRC, it's not meant for permanently mounted stuff
<tgm4883> but probably won't cause any issues
<Kwisher> i mount EVERYTHING in /media on all my nix systems
<Kwisher> nix doesn't care where you mount it, for the most part
<tgm4883> Kwisher: then you are not using it in the way it was designed
<Kwisher> it works so that's what i do
<rightonbro> ha!
<rightonbro> so thank you guys VERY much for the help
<tgm4883> Kwisher: I never said it couldn't work. I said if you at somepoint later it stops working because of something else that was done then you have no one else to blame but yourself
<rightonbro> do you work on mythtv?
<Kwisher> tgm4883: i've mounted everything in /media for over 10 years now, no issues what so ever
<tgm4883> for instance, if  you take a frontend and have a local storage group of /media then you should be able to just plug in a usb stick and scan for it's media
<tgm4883> if you mount your other stuff in /media that because a little more difficult
<tgm4883> however, if you never plan on doing that, then you can do whatever you want
<rightonbro> so if i'm configured this way and I plug in a USB stick it won't work?
<Kwisher> just to be clear, i use /media/mythtv
<Kwisher>  a folder inside /media
<tgm4883> Kwisher: just to be clear, I'm just throwing out random examples of what could break, not an exaustive list of what will break
<Kwisher> so mine is /media/mythtv/livetv & /media/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883> rightonbro: it becomes more difficult
<Kwisher> rightonbro: it will work
<tgm4883> rightonbro: since I'm assuming that mjung is your main user, so you can't just make that your local frontend storage group
<rightonbro> i just plugged in a stick and it worked
<rightonbro> was able to copy file to/from it
<tgm4883> rightonbro: does it work inside mythtv?
<rightonbro> you mean does the mythtv app work?
<tgm4883> I suppose it might work, since it would just be mounting it inside that directory
<rightonbro> or am i able to copy files into /media/mjung/MythDrive and below?
<Kwisher> ltr, rightonbro glad you got it working
<tgm4883> and as long as this is a combined frontend/backend then it should work
<tgm4883> You'd be sending the file from the backend to the frontend but I'd hope that mythtv is smart enough to not send that over the network
<rightonbro> oh, i see what you mean, i can't seem to copy a file into MythDrive
<rightonbro> well, TV works, so i'm going to run it for awhile and test that and try to learn more about Ubuntu and when I do, I'll figure out the right adjustment
<rightonbro> thank you 10000x guys, greatly appreciated
<tgm4883> Kwisher: FWIW, /media is meant for removable media, /mnt is meant for temporary filesystems, and /srv is for site-specific data
<Kwisher> you do it your way, i'll do it mine, that's the beauty of linux :)
<rightonbro> ttyl!
<tgm4883> Kwisher: yes, I understand that. I'm just explaining what they were designed to do, so shoot me
<Kwisher> i've never read or found any info about drawbacks to where you mount thing
<tgm4883> Kwisher: FFS, I was just explaining what they are designed for. It would be like if you actually told rightonbro what changing the 1 to a 2 would do in fstab rather than just saying "hey, mines like this you should change your to this too"
<tgm4883> Kwisher: if it works for you, great, but when I help people in here (especially noobs) I would rather get them setup the correct way, not just some way that will work
<Kwisher> yes, you are corect, i should have explained it
<tgm4883> that's all I'm trying to get at
<Kwisher> i understand you position
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> I do appreciate you in here helping, I know I'm not in here as much as I should be
<Kwisher> i try when i can
<Kwisher> tgm4883: how long you been using myth?
<tgm4883> since 2007, before there was mythbuntu
<Kwisher> i think i started with .19 & mint-5, iirc
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> I believe it was 0.20-0.21 I started
<Kwisher> now i'm on .27 on xubuntu 14.04
<Kwisher> 7 tuners, one master b/e with a remote f/e
<Kwisher> well, time to do some chores, chat with you ltr
<tgm4883> later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-12
<Phiro> Kinda a linux/mythbuntu noob; I have been running .27 on a 14.04 mythbuntu box for awhile, and after running updates & a reboot today to clear up a sound problem, the front end freezes when I try to exit a video. What can I look at to troubleshoot the problem/find out the real issue?
<Phiro> I'm also going to guess that I upgraded to 14.0.4.1 today when I did update & upgrade
<Phiro> Separate question - what's the best way to "fix" videos that aren't recognized by the metadata scanner?
<Kwisher> Phiro: still here?
<qwebirc88164> hello. I would like to record dvb-s on a dedicated pc that should be sitting in the corner of the room. How can i solve this with mythbuntu?
<qwebirc88164> I tried mythbuntu, but i did not understand much. Where can i scan for the television programs and then start recording them?
<Phiro> Kwisher: I am still here!
<Kwisher> are you using the mythbuntu .27 ppa?
<Phiro> I am
<Kwisher> i'm running the same setup but not having that issue
<Phiro> Aight.
<Kwisher> only i don't think i did the 14.04.1 update
<Kwisher> i just do normal apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phiro> Ah. I didn't check but I thought that 14.04 went to 14.04.1 via just upgrade, not the normal major release upgrade.
<Kwisher> ahh, just ssh'd into my be and now i see it: Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Patrickdk> I have no issue here
<Patrickdk> running with all updates
<Phiro> Alrighty. Any ideas on where I can look for the error? Does the frontend log somewhere?
<Kwisher> try /var/logs/mythtv, should be a frontend log
<Kwisher> are you using the builtin video player?
<Kwisher> got to run, hope you find a solution
<Phiro> Thanks, sorry, was working on another problem system
<Phiro> Found the log, I'm trying to figure out what is normal, what is not normal, and what is from me doing a kill on the frontend pid (the only way I know how to get out of it)
<Phiro> Hmm, I wonder if it's the recent change  I made switching to the opengl renderer that is causing my lockups.
<Phiro> What do you call the horizontal tears that occur during action and such? They are very noticable to me, though the rest of my family can barely see them. I've been trying to figure out how to get rid of them and even upgraded the cpu & gpu of my mythbuntu box over the summer to no avail.
<SmallwoodDR82> de interlacing?
<tgm4883> Philo sounds like you need vsync
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-05
<smacktalk> i'm using mythbuntu...trying to vnc to the box.  what client should I install on my linux laptop?
<smacktalk> ..also I'm having a little trouble navigating..it's a new installation and I've never played with this before.  how do I get to the command line?
<smacktalk> oh got it ctrl alt F4
<smacktalk> has anyone used avermedia volar max usb tv tuner for myth?  my system isn't recognizing it
<smacktalk> anybody here?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-06
<smacktalk> anyone have any experience with the avermedia usb tv tuner?
<smacktalk> any suggestions on a cheap tv tuner that'll work with mythbuntu 3.16.0-50-generic
<smacktalk> new install...
<DHR> I installed Mythbuntu after my old system disk died.  I restored the database from a backup and I still have the recordings.  mythtv-frontend can show shows but mythweb cannot.
<DHR> mythweb shows the list of recordings.  When I click a link for the asx or the link for the regular stream, I get a 404 error.  For example:  The requested URL /mythweb/mythweb.pl/pl/stream/3008/1444089600.asx was not found on this server.
<DHR> I don't really understand Apache setup.  Perhaps CGI isn't enabled properly for this to work.
<DHR> This particular link was to a program recorded after the restore.
<DHR> how does on determine how apache2 is treating a URL?  Whether and why or why not it is treating it as a CGI?
<DHR> my problem was solved by cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ; sudo ln -s ../mods-available/cgi.load
<DHR> and then service apache2 restart
<DHR> How come I had to do that?  It took me some time to figure it out.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-07
<qwebirc58711> Hello, I had to do some re-installing of mythtv files and now when I run mythtv-setup (to config backend) I get the following:
<qwebirc58711> john@john-desktop:~$ mythtv-setup The program 'mythtv-setup' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mythtv-backend john@john-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install mythtv-backend [sudo] password for john:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done mythtv-backend is already the newest version.
<qwebirc58711> How do I get into setup if is says its not installed. I have confirmed that it is. i can see it running under other commands.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-09
<spoky99> I hall
<spoky99> I had a problem with mythwelcome, they stop shutdown
<spoky99> mythshutdown -s -v jobqueue show me "Has pending jobs" but there is not a job
<spoky99> "mythshutdown --status;echo $?
<spoky99> Has queued or pending jobs
<spoky99> 32"
<spoky99> this is the backend log
<spoky99> http://pastebin.com/7AeqrRPF
<spoky99> someone can help me?
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99>  I had a problem with mythwelcome, it worked but from two week doesn't shutdown
<spoky99> "mythshutdown --status;echo $?
<spoky99>  Has queued or pending jobs
<spoky99> 32"
<spoky99> no upcoming recording and no one task, I really don't know what is the "pending jobs"
<spoky99>  this is my mythbackend log
<spoky99> http://pastebin.com/7AeqrRPF
<spoky99>  visudo is full configured, all the command passed trought mythtv and mythwelcome are verified and " mythshutdown --shutdown" make shutdown the mediacenter without problem
<spoky99> someone can help me understand wath goes wrong?
<petri> hello
<petri> anyone in here using an HDHomerun Prime?
<SmallwoodDR82> yes
<petri> any recommendations on how to get it working? the cablecard is working properly - I stream live tv in the HDHR client and in Kodi, but MythTV 0.28 isn't like it
<petri> gives error: DTVMux: ParseTuningParams -- Unknown tuner type = 0x2000
<SmallwoodDR82> https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit#heading=h.yco0jatmc7xq
<SmallwoodDR82> i followed this guide
<SmallwoodDR82> step by step and it works perfect
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-10
<petri> thank you ghost of smallwooddr82
<qwebirc77628> morning folks. How would I go about upgrading a 12.x LTS system to 14.x where I have diskless front ends. I can't see any guides anywhere that describe this
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-10
<lapion> hello
<lapion> why are mythtv-frontend and mythtv-common mutually exculsive in the mythbuntu repository ?>
<Jay2k1> o.O
<qwebirc77835> Hi. I seem to have some broken packages. Is there a problem with the repository?
<Jay2k1> lapion: have you tried apt-get update?
<tgm4883> lapion: that will be fixed tomorrow
<qwebirc94085> latest .28 build for Oct 10 build has dependency for QT 5.6 but Xenial only has 5.5. I forced the held back mythtv-common like a dummy and now I can't get myth-frontend to install because of 5.6 dependency. Ugg. Any suggestions are welcome.
<qwebirc94085> Found old mythtv-frontend in /var/cache/apt/archives/ . purged the old one and installed one from 10-01 . works now. I'll have to be careful about these upgrades now .
<qwebirc94085> I did not mention that I had to purge mythtv-common before this and install the one from 2015 ~master without the dependency on qt5.6. then I could install mythtv-frontend from cache.
<qwebirc94085> after the install from cache the myth-frontend latest from 10-10 updated fine. The packages that are held back because of dependency now are mythtv-common and mythweb likely because of the qt 5.6 dependency I'm guessing
<qwebirc94085> if any of the devs are in here I'll just say thanks for all you do an the time you put into this. it is very appreciated.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-11
<lapion> hello
<lapion> ubuntu-mythtv is still broken ?
<Jay2k1> 11Oct 22:18:13  [+stuarta]	Gumby`: if it was only committed last night, it might not make a build until tonight
<Jay2k1> i'd say give it 1-2 more days
<lapion> in the mean time most people that use 16.04 risk auto-updates that break mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-12
<tgm4883> lapion: auto updates won't break mythtv
<lapion> tgm4883, if someone updates their systems package database the system all of a sudden has broken dependencies and will not allow installing of other packages.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-13
<lapion> tgm4883, the repository is allright again
<lapion> Jay2k1, repository is fixed again.
<Jay2k1> Cool
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-10-16
<qwebirc96212> hey guys, I managed to select "secondary backend" during install instead of "primary backend". is there a way to fix without reinstalling?
